# MacBook fissuré, que faire ?



## sliderone (22 Janvier 2007)

Je poss&#232;de un MacBook noir depuis le mois d'aout 2006.
La semaine derni&#232;re, en utilisant mon ordinateur, quelque chose est venu me piquer le poignet. Je regarde ...
Horreur !!!
Mon MacBook est fissur&#233; 



 

 



Une partie de la coque ou se trouve le clavier est fissur&#233;e. Cela me g&#232;ne lorsque je me sers du clavier.
Je m'en sers plusieurs heures par jour, mais j'en prend toujours soin. J'ai la certitude que cette fissure a &#233;t&#233; caus&#233; par la cale qui se trouve en haut de l'&#233;cran et emp&#234;che que l'&#233;cran ne vienne en contact avec le clavier.





Je n'ai jamais claqu&#233; l'&#233;cran en fermant le MacBook, je n'ai jamais &#233;t&#233; brutal. La fissure est s&#251;rement du &#224; l'utilisation quotidienne, combin&#233; &#224; une faiblesse de la coque en plastique.

Pour le moment j'ai plac&#233; un stock transparent pour ne pas me piquer le poignet et ne pas agrandir la fissure, cela ne me g&#232;ne pas lorsque je me sert du MacBook.





Les deux questions que je me pose sont :

- Est ce que la r&#233;paration de la coque sera prise en garantie ?

J'utilise mon MacBook tous les jours pour mes &#233;tudes, j'en suis d&#233;pendant. Il me reste quand m&#234;me un pc fixe (ubuntu) &#224; l'appart.

- Si la r&#233;paration prend plusieurs semaines, n'ai je pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'envoyer mon MacBook &#224; la fin des cours, au mois de juin, pour ne pas &#234;tre oblig&#233; d'utiliser mon pc pour mes projets et rapports ?


----------



## JPTK (22 Janvier 2007)

sliderone a dit:


> - Est ce que la réparation de la coque sera prise en garantie ?
> 
> J'utilise mon MacBook tous les jours pour mes études, j'en suis dépendant. Il me reste quand même un pc fixe (ubuntu) à l'appart.
> 
> - Si la réparation prend plusieurs semaines, n'ai je pas l'intérêt d'envoyer mon MacBook à la fin des cours, au mois de juin, pour ne pas être obligé d'utiliser mon pc pour mes projets et rapports ?



- pas de raison que ça ne soit pas pris en charge.

- effectivement à ta place j'attendrais, ça peut prendre 1 semaine comme 1 mois on sait jamais.


----------



## Jingle (22 Janvier 2007)

Salut,

J'ai eu (enfin ai encore) le même problème que toi.
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=162445
Mais rassure toi, Apple le prend en charge, j'ai juste pas eu le temps de le porter dans un centre de réparation, période d'exam oblige.

Ils ne m'ont fait aucune histoire au téléphone; en moins de 5 min, c'était réglé...

Bonne chance


----------



## Pomme (23 Janvier 2007)

Y'aurait-il une baisse de qualité générale chez Apple?:mouais:  

Moi qui est actuellement un Macbook, d'ailleurs en panne, je trouve qu'il craque de partout...rien que quand on ouvre l'écran ça craque, ça grince. A croire que les pièces plastiques qui le composent ne sont pas asser rigides.


----------



## Jingle (24 Janvier 2007)

Non, je ne pense pas.


Je pense que les séries juste après les Macbook tachés, vont être les fissurées. Apple a dû remédier à la va vite la gestion des tâches. Et le changement de plastique nest pas une chose que lon peut faire à la légère. Car qui dit nouveau plastique, dit nouveau coefficient de rétraction (donc dimensions finales différentes) donc nouveau moule. Hors, je pense quApple a dû faire un compromis très rapidement (car il ne pouvait pas se permettre darrêter la chaîne de production dun tout nouveau produit) Mais que ce problème est résolu maintenant.

Ceci nest que de la pure spéculation, mais qui reste dans le domaine du plausible.


----------



## alex42 (10 Février 2007)

Il vient de m'arriver la même chose ce soir ! Au même endroit...
J'avais déjà remarqué que la peinture, à cette endroit où la paume est posée, s'atténuait.
Voici donc une fissure.
Habitant au Japon, je pourrai aller à l'Apple Store d'Osaka la semaine prochaine pour voir ce qui sera possible de faire.


----------



## tbr (10 Février 2007)

Tiens tiens, comme c'est curieux... J'ai le même problème sur mon MacBook.

Récapitulons :

1/ Extinction aléatoire
2/ Batterie à plat
3/ Fissure sur la partie supérieure gauche du boîtier, près du trackpad ("réparée" avec une goutte de superglu)

... tout ça en moins de 6 mois.

Si ce n'était pas Apple, j'aurais changé de crèmerie.
C'est Apple, j'ai encore confiance mais faut pas pousser.


----------



## Nics (10 Février 2007)

Ben flûte ! J'étais en train de lire le sujet quand ca m'est arrivé !! Mais pas au même endroit et pas de la même façon : 









Euh... j'appelle le SAV apple ?  Piouf.. chaud.. je bosse avec en ce moment je vais faire quoi moi maintenant... 

Puis j'ai rien sous la main, pas de numéro rien... pfff


----------



## Jingle (10 Février 2007)

Ne tinquiètes pas, jétais dans le même cas que toi. Jai appelé apple, mais jai dû le poser en centre de maintenance que 1 mois et demi plus tard.
Bref, je lai posé sur Lyon chez Techandfeel et cela sest passé nickel.


----------



## Nics (10 Février 2007)

Jingle a dit:


> Ne tinquiètes pas, jétais dans le même cas que toi. Jai appelé apple, mais jai dû le poser en centre de maintenance que 1 mois et demi plus tard.
> Bref, je lai posé sur Lyon chez Techandfeel et cela sest passé nickel.



Ca s'est passé en combien de temps ?


----------



## Jingle (11 Février 2007)

En un peu moins de deux semaines (8 jours ouvrés), mais bon, jai une particularité, un clavier US.


----------



## alex42 (11 Février 2007)

Et un groupe FlickR sur le sujet:
 My MacBook Was Cracked By Itself


----------



## Nics (11 Février 2007)

D'accord mais (je risque de paraître "lourd" désolé) je n'ai pas l'applecare ! Je suis au dela des 3 mois de la garantie je ne sais pas quoi téléphonique... je l'ai depuis fin septembre 2006.. Ca rentrera donc dans la garantie quand même ?

Et niveau hardware (disque-dur, mémoire) que j'ai acheté moi même (160 Go de DD, 1,5 Go de ram) je dois la retirer et mettre celle d'origine ?

Merci..


----------



## alex42 (11 Février 2007)

Tu as un an de garantie hardware, donc pas de problème sauf pour l'assistance téléphonique... 
Je ne sais pas ce que tu dois faire de tout ce que tu as installé toi-même...


----------



## Nics (11 Février 2007)

alex42 a dit:


> Tu as un an de garantie hardware, donc pas de problème sauf pour l'assistance téléphonique...
> Je ne sais pas ce que tu dois faire de tout ce que tu as installé toi-même...



Bon par prudence, j'ai remis la config par défaut (DD 60 Go, 512 Mo de ram) On sait jamais...


----------



## nepto (11 Février 2007)

ça craint apple quand même.

Là où je bosse y a eu pas mal de retour de macbook, faut dire aussi qu'on en a vendu des tonnes.


----------



## Nics (12 Février 2007)

Bon ben finalement, je me suis arrangé avec Darty pour qu'ils s'en démerde... Fallais que je fasse une  bonne vingtaine de KM pour un applecenter... Et perso j'ai pas voiture donc... nada !

Merci DARTY :love: 

Darty... Toum toum toum doum doum doumm!


----------



## tbr (12 Février 2007)

alex42 a dit:


> Et un groupe FlickR sur le sujet:
> My MacBook Was Cracked By Itself



le bon lien est ici 
http://flickr.com/groups/crackedmacbook/


----------



## chupastar (13 Février 2007)

He ben, je vais encore commencer par avoir peur avec mon MacBook!

Vous pouvez dire quelle est la semaine de fabrication de vos MacBook pour voir s'il y a une s&#233;rie particuli&#232;re touch&#233;e?

Pour le plastique &#224; la va vite pour remplacer les coques tach&#233;es je ne pense pas puisque le sujet ouvre avec un probl&#232;me sur une coque noire, donc qui n'a pas eu de modification concernant les taches car elle n'en avait pas...


----------



## robros85 (13 Février 2007)

intuitivement, j'aurai une tendance &#224; penser que ces craquelures soudaines de la coque sont dues au "chocs" qui se produit lorsque l'on ferme le MacBook. On a beau &#234;tre tr&#232;s m&#233;ticuleux lors du rabattement de l'&#233;cran, les aimants sont assez puissants pour que le choc induit soit &#224; prendre en compte.
Meme si la contrainte (ou pression) exerc&#233;e lors du choc (aussi minime qu'il soit) est bien au dessous de la valeur de la contrainte de rupture de la coque, il suffit que le choc soit repet&#233; un certain nombre de fois pour que le materiau casse... c assez abstrait comme ca mais pour vous donner un exemple, prennez une &#233;pingle &#224; cheveux. Si on d&#233;plie enti&#232;rement cette &#233;pingle &#224; cheveux, et qu'on essaie de casser cette &#233;pingle en deux en tirant de chaque cot&#233;, c'est impossible... (faites moi signe si vous y arrivez  ) Plutot que de tirer sur chaque cot&#233; comme un forcen&#233; (ou une forcen&#233;e, c'est selon), on peut aussi plier cette &#233;pingle successivement d'un cot&#233; puis de l'autre un certain nombre de fois jusqu'a la rupture. R&#233;sultat, on aura r&#233;ussi &#224; casser l'&#233;pingle en deux, sans se fatiguer (ou du moins beaucoup moins qu'avec la premi&#232;re m&#233;thode). Pour revenir au sujet, je pense que ces fissures sont dues au "minichocs" endur&#233;s par la coque lors du rabattement e l'&#233;cran mais c'est aussi et avant tout &#224; cause du materiau qui constitue la coque, qui apparament n'est pas correctement r&#233;sistant &#224; la fatigue (c'est le mot scientifique courament utilis&#233. Je conseillerai &#233;ventuellement &#224; toute personne qui craint de voir des fissures sur son MacBook de faire attention lors du rabattement de l'&#233;cran mais &#233;galement (c'est un peu stupide de le citer mais bon, on sait jamais) d'essayer de rabattre l'&#233;cran uniquement lorsque c'est n&#233;cessaire en sachant que la r&#233;sistance &#224; la fatigue d&#233;pend de l'intensit&#233; du choc mais &#233;galement de la fr&#233;quence de celui-ci. J'esp&#232;re en tout cas qu'Apple va quand mem preter attention &#224; ce probl&#232;me, moi ca me rendrai fou de rage de voir mon MB qui se casse betement d''autant plus que j'essaie de faire gaffe &#224; ne pas la griffer...
J'essaie simplement d'apporter un &#233;lement de r&#233;ponse &#224; ce ph&#233;nom&#232;ne qui semble se pr&#233;senter et se r&#233;pandre sur les MacBook. Si vous avez des critiques, n'h&#233;sitez pas !

Cordialement,
    Roberto.


----------



## alex42 (13 Février 2007)

J'ai acheté mon MacBook en juillet 2006. Je l'utilise tous les jours et il va m'être difficile de le ferme moins que ce que je le fais actuellement 
Je vais passer à l'Apple Store d'Osaka cette semaine et vous tiendrez au courant...

Il veulent pas me donner un core 2 duo à la place ?


----------



## Nics (25 Février 2007)

Punaise j'y crois pas... 

Darty a refus&#233; la r&#233;paration, je l'ai confi&#233; &#224; un "r&#233;parateur agr&#233;e" Apple, RESULTAT ? Apple refuse de me le r&#233;parer !!! Enfin surtout le r&#233;parateur qui me dit que d'apr&#232;s eux, c'est "ma" faute...

Ouai c'est s&#251;r c'est forc&#233;ment ma faute ! J'avais oubli&#233; que la nuit, quand je ne dors pas, je d&#233;monte le mac pour p&#233;ter le plastique pour rigoler...

C'est une honte ! Je suis SCANDALIS&#201;  

J'appelle Apple ? Ouai... 25 minutes &#224; je ne sais combien la minute pour m'entendre dire TEXTO : "On peut rien faire..."..

Maintenant, j'ai demand&#233; un devis pour mon assurance, une fois re&#231;u je me suis rendu compte que ce dernier &#233;tait PAYANT si je refusais la r&#233;paration (une cinquantaine d'euro !) alors que personne ne m'en avait averti au pr&#233;alable.. Et en plus je me tape 30 euros de frais de port ! Et ce, quoi que je fasse !

AVEC CECI CE SERA TOUT ?...


Je suis oblig&#233; de voir avec mon assurance d&#233;sormais... RIDICULE franchement...


----------



## AroundTheWorld (26 Février 2007)

Nics a dit:


> Punaise j'y crois pas...
> 
> Darty a refusé la réparation, je l'ai confié à un "réparateur agrée" Apple, RESULTAT ? Apple refuse de me le réparer !!! Enfin surtout le réparateur qui me dit que d'après eux, c'est "ma" faute...
> 
> ...


tu devrai appeller a Apple pour dire  que tu n'es pas un cas isolé et faire savoir que pour le même cas d'autres ont été raparé sous garantie.


----------



## chupastar (26 Février 2007)

Nics a dit:


> J'appelle Apple ? Ouai... 25 minutes à je ne sais combien la minute pour m'entendre dire TEXTO : "On peut rien faire..."..



Ils t'ont dit qu'ils ne pouvaient rien faire parce que tu l'avais acheté à Darty (donc qu'ils ne prennent pas en charge les produits acheté hors Apple Store) ou bien parce que ils considèrent que c'est de ta faute?

Je pose juste la question car un peu plus haut il y a une personne qui dit qu'Apple a changé la pièce sans soucis....


----------



## Jingle (26 Février 2007)

Oui, je confirme, je n'ai pas eu de probl&#232;me avec Apple. Pourtant, le miens n'a m&#234;me pas &#233;t&#233; achet&#233; en France.
Bon courage.


----------



## Nics (27 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Je leurs ai bien dit que je n'étais pas un cas isolé et que si il faut bien savoir que je ne suis pas le premier, il faut bien se douter que des milliers voire plus suivront derrière moi...

Ils ne peuvent rien faire car ils considèrent que c'est hors garantie, ce que je trouve proprement scandaleux quand je vois certains ici qui ont obtenus gain de cause sans soucis... à croire qu'on s'acharne sur moi de partout ces derniers temps...

Alors voilà, maintenant j'ai dû faire une déclaration sur l'honneur à mon assurance pour ESSAYER d'avoir gain de cause... Et si ca ne fonctionne pas ? Je ne sais plus trop quoi faire... Saisir la justice ? J'ai beaucoup donné jusqu'a présent en justice donc j'aimerais bien que ca cesse..

Je suis désespéré...


----------



## len73 (27 Février 2007)

Très étonnant. Ce problème semble se poser sur plusieurs séries et n'est pas si isolé que ca !

Je trouve qu'Apple n'est pas correct pour le coup. Le type de plastique choisi ne présente pas l'élasticité voulue et n'offre donc pas la résistance suffisante à l'usure.

Il s'agit d'un problème de conception pas d'utilisation !

Apple se doit de réagir dans ce cas.

Bon courage !


----------



## laf (27 Février 2007)

Avant de saisir la justice, tu peux toujours leur envoyer une bonne lettre RAR, en leur expliquant poliment ta façon de voir les choses, et en les mettant en demeure d'honorer leur part du contrat sous peine de les poursuivre au tribunal. Ca coûte juste le prix de la poste et ça fait souvent bien avancer les choses. Tu peux aussi rajouter que tu enverra copie aux associations de consommateur si leur réponse n'est pas satisfaisante.

Moi, j'ai la coque qui se décolle autour de l'écran de mon MB, j'attands de voir comment ça évolue mais si ça s'aggrave, il ont intérêt à pas me dire que c'est de ma faute, sinon, ça va chauffer pour eux.


----------



## rafael974 (1 Mars 2007)

Bonsoir tout le monde!

Je suis nouveau sur votre forum même si je vous lis de temps en temps (vos conseils sont très pratiques), j'ai décidé de m'inscrire pour faire part de mes problèmes!
J'habite l'île de la Réunion, les macbooks reçus ici n'échappent pas à la règle : mon frère et moi avons acheté 2 macbooks blanc et après plus de 6 mois d'utilisation voilà ce qui nous arrive :

- surchauffe,
- craquelures,
- fissurages en bas a droite du trackpad dû à la fermeture de l'écran (sur celui de mon frère un morceau s'est complètement détaché),
- décentrage de l'axe de mon écran (on sent qu'il dépasse vers la droite une fois fermé),
etc... et celà malgrès une précaution d'utilisation!

J'étais très satisfait après mon achat mais aujourd'hui Apple m'a déçu, sur l'île il n'y a qu'un Apple store mais je ne sais pas si on s'occupe de la maintenance, j'irai faire un tour histoire de me renseigner et demander ce que je peux faire, s'il faut l'envoyer en France métropolitaine je laisse tomber, je change de portable! Je comptais prendre un macbook noir mais si c'est pour avoir les mêmes problèmes...

Voilà ma critique, macbook c'est bien joli mais c'est trop plastoc!


----------



## chupastar (2 Mars 2007)

rafael974 a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde!
> 
> Je suis nouveau sur votre forum même si je vous lis de temps en temps (vos conseils sont très pratiques), j'ai décidé de m'inscrire pour faire part de mes problèmes!
> J'habite l'île de la Réunion, les macbooks reçus ici n'échappent pas à la règle : mon frère et moi avons acheté 2 macbooks blanc et après plus de 6 mois d'utilisation voilà ce qui nous arrive :
> ...



Même s'ils ne s'occupe,t pas de la maintenance c'est eux qui s'occuperont de la garantit, dnc tu leur emmène et ils se débrouille.


----------



## alex42 (3 Mars 2007)

J'ai apporté mon MacBook fissuré à l'Apple Store d'Osaka la semaine dernière...
Je suis revenu le lendemain (dimanche) pour le récupérer.
Toute la coque de la partie du clavier (et le clavier aussi) ont été changé.


----------



## Nics (3 Mars 2007)

Eh bien moi j'abandonne, je n'en peux plus je commence s&#233;rieusement &#224; d&#233;primer &#224; cause de ce probl&#232;me... Ca me bouffe mon temps mon &#233;nergie, ma patience...

Mon assureur me demande de plus en plus de documents divers, dans un sens totalement contradictoire et dont je ne peux plus r&#233;pondre de rien...

Je paierai donc les 379 &#8364; de r&#233;paration mais je suis d&#233;gout&#233; &#224; en avoir les larmes aux  yeux je trouve cela injuste. Je fais r&#233;parer mon ordinateur et je le revends, je ne veux plus entendre parler d'Apple...

Je vais contacter les forumeurs dont les machines ont connus ce probl&#232;me par MP pour obtenir leur n&#176; de s&#233;rie afin de faire un courrier pour le destiner &#224; Apple... (n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; le faire si je ne vous ai pas vu )On verra bien c'est ma derni&#232;re chance


----------



## landrih (4 Mars 2007)

contacte 60M de consommateurs, et dis le a apple!!!
ca fait souvent reflechir!!!


----------



## greggorynque (4 Mars 2007)

Oui dis que tu a contacté une association de consommateurs et ils te le repareront direct...

Tout bon commercial preferera te le reparer que de se taper les emmerdes d'une association au tribunal....

Visiblement ces problemes de plastic semble etre resolus puisque tous les gens qui ont parlé de ce probleme ont visiblement leur ordi depuis plus de 6 mois, CaD avant les core2Duo....


----------



## Nics (5 Mars 2007)

Bon, ben j'ai vu avec la personne qui s'occupe de mon dossier au r&#233;parateur agr&#233;&#233;.

Je suis d&#233;go&#251;t&#233; par la fa&#231;on de proc&#233;der d'Apple...

Voici leur r&#233;ponse &#224; ma lettre qui pourtant montrait, photo &#224;  l'appuis, que je n'&#233;tais pas un cas isol&#233; et que d'autres utilisateurs ont vu leurs machines r&#233;par&#233;es. J'ai m&#234;me pr&#233;cis&#233; qu'une asso de conso avait &#233;t&#233; contact&#233;e..

"Bonjour,


Je viens de v&#233;rifier avec le service client&#232;le pour une d&#233;cision d&#233;finitive.

Cette derni&#232;re &#233;tant que nous refusons cat&#233;goriquement de prendre en charge cet ordinateur.


Si jamais le client souhaite se plaindre, n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; lui donner le num&#233;ro de dossier pour qu'il puisse nous appeler.


Cordialement".

Dommage, c'&#233;tait une bonne machine... Je la fais r&#233;parer et je la vend tout en me rapprochant d'une asso de consommateurs pour voir ce qui pourrait &#233;ventuellement se passer et je m'ach&#232;te un PC. 

Je ne suis pas accro aux PCs mais l&#224; franchement, je dois reconna&#238;tre que le mac me sort par les yeux... Alors tant qu'a avoir une daube, autant en avoir une compatible avec la plupart du mat&#233;riel et logiciel du march&#233; !


----------



## chupastar (5 Mars 2007)

Oui, c'est dommage pour ton ordinateur en effet... Mais bon, de l&#224; &#224; passer &#224; Windows... je me sentirais encore plus perdant.


----------



## Nics (5 Mars 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Oui, c'est dommage pour ton ordinateur en effet... Mais bon, de là à passer à Windows... je me sentirais encore plus perdant.



Mon métier me force à bosser sous PC, et la compatibilité à la maison est une "chiotte" si je puis dire. Je suis obligé de passer par parralels avec une license OEM qui ne fonctionne qu'une fois sur deux...

Par exemple, je voulais absolument me former "seul" sous Office 2007 en béta test, résultat ? Je suis obligé de laisser tomber cette idée...


----------



## laf (5 Mars 2007)

Bien qu'étant vraiment fan d'Apple, l'honnêteté m'oblige à dire, n'en déplaise à certains, que la qualité de fabrication des MB est déplorable. Quand on voit la quantité de pb qu'on les acheteurs, le nombre d'entre eux qui ont parfois eu 3 voire 4 machines d'affilé présentant de gros défauts, et aussi le type de défaut, il est clair qu'il ya un pb. 
Le mien est un C2D, et pourtant, j'au aussi un pb de plastique qui se décolle autour de l'écran. Quand je le compare à mon ancien i-book, y a pas photo.
Mais, bon, le prix n'est pas le même non plus, et je pense que c'est dans cette direction qu'il faut chercher l'origine du mal.


----------



## nicopsx13 (6 Mars 2007)

Pour ma part, je suis all&#233; &#224; mon apple center pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; et ils ont pris en charge mon macbook sans poser de probl&#232;me et tout &#231;a dans le cadre de la garantie!
J'avais peur d'avoir le m&#234;me genre de r&#233;ponse que Nics, dont je souhaite bon courage pour la suite. Je suis &#224; demi satisfait du SAV de apple au vu des diff&#233;rences de traitement qu'elle op&#232;re entre ses clients...
Mais malgr&#232; les probl&#232;mes que j'ai eu avec mon macbook (batterie morte, fissure et sur-ventillation lol) je resterai toujours fid&#232;le &#224; la pomme et serais incapable de passer du c&#244;t&#233; obscur de la force en achetant un pc...


----------



## Yggdrasill (6 Mars 2007)

laf a dit:


> Bien qu'étant vraiment fan d'Apple, l'honnêteté m'oblige à dire, n'en déplaise à certains, que la qualité de fabrication des MB est déplorable. Quand on voit la quantité de pb qu'on les acheteurs, le nombre d'entre eux qui ont parfois eu 3 voire 4 machines d'affilé présentant de gros défauts, et aussi le type de défaut, il est clair qu'il ya un pb.
> Le mien est un C2D, et pourtant, j'au aussi un pb de plastique qui se décolle autour de l'écran. Quand je le compare à mon ancien i-book, y a pas photo.
> Mais, bon, le prix n'est pas le même non plus, et je pense que c'est dans cette direction qu'il faut chercher l'origine du mal.



Si je pouvais faire un pomme a pomme c pomme v de ton post, je le ferais !
C'est exactement ce que je pense vis à vis d'Apple.
Cela fait mainteant depuis presque 3ans que je ne suis plus que sous Mac, et depuis que j'ai acheté mon MacBook je n'ai que des ennuis !
Je suis extremement déçu de la qualité de ce produit dont Apple ferait bien de revoir la conception !

J'en ai vraiment marre de leurs conn**ies en tout genres et des allées-venues de mon macbook en sav.

C'est le deuxieme MacBook que j'ai (le précédent m'a été échangé), et c'est déjà sont deuxième retour en SAV.
La première fois pour un changement de carte-mère et du heatsink, cette fois ci pour un changement des 2 coques extérieures et du clavier-touchpad. Le MacBook a été rayé en profondeur sur les 2 coques extérieures et le plastique du clavier a été endommagé lors du retour en SAV.
Tout cela sans compter la vis qui est tombée du portable lorsque je l'ai récupéré et dont le pas-de-vis est flingué. J'ai du aussi la COLLER !!!!

Je précise que j'ai un AppleCare, mais visiblement cela ne dois pas être une raison suffisante que pour avoir un SAV de qualité.

De plus, après avoir eu un MB CD qui jaunissait, celui-ci qui est un C2D... rosi ! Si si je vous assure, au niveau des poignets et de la coque inférieure le plastique est rosé.


Je pense que dès que mon MacBook reviendra de SAV il se retrouvera sur eBay et consor, et si je ne trouve pas de PB 12" correspondant à mes critères, je m'acheterais un Vaio 11" qui ne sera que sous Gentoo. Hors de question de revenir sur Windows, mais hors de question aussi de me faire passer pour un coui**on chez Apple et de me trimbaler une machine que je ne peux jamais utiliser car elle est en SAV.

Je regrette sincèrement le temps des PPC. Il me semble que les iBooks/PowerBook étaient de bien meilleure facture !


----------



## Nics (7 Mars 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> Si je pouvais faire un pomme a pomme c pomme v de ton post, je le ferais !
> C'est exactement ce que je pense vis à vis d'Apple.
> Cela fait mainteant depuis presque 3ans que je ne suis plus que sous Mac, et depuis que j'ai acheté mon MacBook je n'ai que des ennuis !
> Je suis extremement déçu de la qualité de ce produit dont Apple ferait bien de revoir la conception !
> ...



C'est édifiant ! :rose:


----------



## Frodon (7 Mars 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> Si je pouvais faire un pomme a pomme c pomme v de ton post, je le ferais !
> C'est exactement ce que je pense vis &#224; vis d'Apple.
> Cela fait mainteant depuis presque 3ans que je ne suis plus que sous Mac, et depuis que j'ai achet&#233; mon MacBook je n'ai que des ennuis !
> Je suis extremement d&#233;&#231;u de la qualit&#233; de ce produit dont Apple ferait bien de revoir la conception !
> ...



Il est clair qu'a ta place je serais aussi &#233;nerv&#233;. Perso j'ai eu juste le prob des t&#226;che brune sur mon premier, et j'avais profit&#233; des 15 jours d'essai de la fnac pour le rendre.

J'ai un nouveau MacBook Core2Duo depuis maintenant quelques jour, et je n'ai rien de particulier &#224; lui reprocher, il a juste un tout petit espace entre le plastique int&#233;rieur et la coque ext&#233;rieure pr&#234;t de l'iSight, mais c'est d'un microm&#232;tre (on peut pas passer l'ongle sauf &#233;ventuellement en for&#231;ant), et donc je consid&#232;re cela comme parfaitement tol&#233;rable (j'ai vu bien pire et cela m&#234;me sur des iBooks et Powerbook ou n'importe quel autre marque d'ailleurs). Si c'est de ce probl&#232;me que parlait les gens qu'en il parlait d'un d&#233;collement autour de l'iSight, et non d'un d&#233;collement plus important, autant dire que je trouve ridicule de chipoter pour un d&#233;tail aussi minime, mais ne sachant pas si c'est le cas, je vais m'abstenir de pr&#233;juger... Et d'ailleurs, je n'ai vu ce d&#233;tail que parce que j'avais lu ici et ailleurs des gens parler de d&#233;collement autour de la webcam, sinon il est certain que jamais j'aurai fait attention &#224; cela.
En dehors de ce tout &#224; fait tol&#233;rable, voir ridicule , d&#233;faut de finition, je n'ai rien &#224; lui reprocher pour le moment, et esp&#233;rons que cela dur.

Saches cependant que je connais une personne qui a un MacBook premi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration et il n'a pas eu de probl&#232;me en dehors que r&#233;cemment la coque int&#233;rieur s'est cass&#233; en bas &#224; droite (probl&#232;me dont on parle justement dans ce thread, et la personne dont je parle n'est en fait autre que Jingle), mais il l'a fait r&#233;parer sans soucis. 
Et je n'ai pas vu beaucoup de plainte depuis septembre 2006 sur les MacBooks aussi bien premi&#232;re que deuxi&#232;me g&#233;n&#233;rations sur les forums Mac, que ca soit les forum fran&#231;ais, espagnols ou am&#233;ricains (forum de support officiel d'Apple inclus), ainsi que les articles le concernant sur AppleDefects sont devenu assez rares (et pourtant ils font la p&#234;che au moindre petit d&#233;faut sur ce site). Donc visiblement peu de gens ont des probl&#232;mes depuis fin 2006, c'est donc que la qualit&#233; est bonne (ce qui n'emp&#234;che pas qu'il y ai quelques cas de personnes qui sont tomb&#233; sur une mauvaise machine).


----------



## Frodon (7 Mars 2007)

Un petit commentaire concernant la personne qui a eu ce probl&#232;me de fissure et qui s'est vu refuser la prise sous garantie.

Malheureusement il a eu la malchance de tomber sur un Repair Center qui l'a bien enc*l&#233; (desol&#233; d'utiliser ce mot), et &#233;videment Apple pr&#233;f&#232;re faire confiance au Repair Center qu'au client (ils sont cens&#233; &#234;tre comp&#233;tents et honn&#234;te dans les Repair Center, plus que les clients donc, &#231;a se comprend).

Le seul moyen d'arriver &#224; te faire prendre sous garantie la r&#233;paration serait que ce Repair Center (ou peut &#234;tre aussi un autre d'ailleurs) reconnaisse son erreur aupr&#232;s d'Apple (ou dise &#224; Apple que le premier Repair Center s'est tromp&#233; dans son jugement, dans le cas d'un autre Repair Center), auquel cas Apple ne pourra que accepter la prise sous garantie puisque le Repair Center aura reconnu son erreur.
Toi seul, tu n'arrivera &#224; rien, car Apple fait confiance au Repair Center (ce qui est logique) et  a donc beaucoup plus de raison de croire &#224; ce que d&#233;clare le Repair Center que ce que tu d&#233;clare toi.


----------



## MECHANTSAV (7 Mars 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Un petit commentaire concernant la personne qui a eu ce probl&#232;me de fissure et qui s'est vu refuser la prise sous garantie.
> 
> Malheureusement il a eu la malchance de tomber sur un Repair Center qui l'a bien enc*l&#233; (desol&#233; d'utiliser ce mot), et &#233;videment Apple pr&#233;f&#232;re faire confiance au Repair Center qu'au client (ils sont cens&#233; &#234;tre comp&#233;tents et honn&#234;te dans les Repair Center, plus que les clients donc, &#231;a se comprend).
> 
> ...


Cela fait maintenant quelques temps que je lis vos diff&#233;rents messages concernant les fameuses fissures de MacBook mais l&#224; je me dois de r&#233;agir !!!
Eh oui moi je suis de l'autre c&#244;t&#233; : du cot&#233; des m&#233;chants qui osent refuser une r&#233;paration au titre de la garantie !!!
Il faut arr&#234;ter de dire et d'&#233;crire n'importe quoi sans savoir !! 
Les Repair Center ne peuvent pas faire ce qu'ils veulent pour faire plaisir ou non &#224; un client !! 
De par le syst&#232;me APPLE certaines r&#233;f&#233;rences ne peuvent pas &#234;tre command&#233;es sous Garantie et sont automatiquement facturables. Si nous voulons que celles-ci passe sur la garantie, nous devons apporter la preuve par des photos et des explications d&#233;taill&#233;es.
Pour ce qui concerne les MacBook, il y a effectivement un moyen de remplacer la plasturgie gratuitement si celle-ci pr&#233;sente des ph&#233;nom&#232;nes de moirage et uniquement sur certains N&#176; de s&#233;rie r&#233;pertori&#233;s par Apple.
Nous les "m&#233;chants" nous avons sign&#233;s un contrat avec le constructeur qui nous engage &#224; faire notre travail dans les r&#232;gles. Ce qui est &#233;galement le gage de s&#233;rieux et de professionnalisme pour tous les utilisateurs "honnetes" !!
A bon entendeur !!! 
Et sans rancune


----------



## kuroshinobi (7 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous
je viens de m'inscrire pour répondre à ce que je vois ici.
J'ai le meme problème mon macbook est carrément cassé sur 1 millimètre de large et environ deux centimètres de long, et ça correspond au ronflement de plastique en haut à droite (sur l'écran). 
Et bien on me demande 240 euros!!!
Apple se fout du monde et les centres de maintenance laissez moi rire bien fort : la plupart ne fait aucun effort.
Je ne sais pas comment faire car même si je refuse le devis je dois quand même payer 90 euros et j'ai donc décidé de ne pas déposer mon mac.
C'est mon quatrième mac (j'ai eu deux ibooks et un powerbook qui fonctionnent TRES bien, jamais aucun problèmes) et j'ai l'impression que ce sera mon dernier.

Si vous savez comment faire pour éviter de payer cette somme faites moi signe.

Moi aussi j'ai les larmes aux yeux tellement je suis dégouté je trouve ça inadmissible au possible et j'aimerais qu'on puisse avoir un recours pour ce genre de choses.
Doit on acheter une machine à 2000 euros pour avoir un minimum de fiabilité? 
Et encore... quand on voit tous les problèmes...
Après on critique Dell mais eux au moins à la garantie ils assument.
Je crois que je vais y penser pour mon prochain achat.


----------



## Frodon (7 Mars 2007)

MECHANTSAV a dit:


> Pour ce qui concerne les MacBook, il y a effectivement un moyen de remplacer la plasturgie gratuitement si celle-ci pr&#233;sente des ph&#233;nom&#232;nes de moirage et uniquement sur certains N&#176; de s&#233;rie r&#233;pertori&#233;s par Apple.



Dans ce cas comment ce fait il que certains tel que Jingle (et pour lequel je peux t&#233;moigner que c'&#233;tait bien un probl&#232;me de fissure et non de moirage), se sont vu r&#233;parer leur machine sous garantie alors qu'il ne s'agit pas du probl&#232;me de moirage (aussi connu comme proche des t&#226;ches brunes), d'autant que son numero de serie ne faisait pas parti des num&#233;ro concern&#233; par ce probl&#232;me. Il n'a pas non plus parl&#233; de moirage ou quoique ce soit d'autre que de fissure lorsqu'il a contact&#233; Apple au t&#233;l&#233;phone et ils n'ont fait aucune difficult&#233;. Et il n'est pas le seul.

Mais peut &#234;tre que ces personnes on tous simplement eu de la chance... Je vais essayer de me renseigner sur la question et je vous tiendrai au courant si j'ai des nouvelles... Ce qui est s&#251;r c'est que j'ai toujours contact&#233; un l&#233;ger d&#233;calage entre la reconnaissance par Apple au service t&#233;l&#233;phonique et les informations qu'on les Repair Center. Par exemple pour le probl&#232;me de moirage, alors qu'Apple le reconnaissait au t&#233;l&#233;phone, des utilisateurs se voyaient refuser la prise sous garantie une fois pass&#233; chez un Repair Center (les centres de r&#233;paration am&#233;ricains sont souvent en avance sur ce point par rapport aux europ&#233;ens, surtout ceux des Apple Store on Street). Evidement en patientant un peu le temps que l'information soit bien diffus&#233;, ils ont pu le faire r&#233;parer sous garantie ensuite.

EDIT: Il semble bien que ce probl&#232;me soit reconnu aux US (en tous cas beaucoup de gens se sont vu r&#233;parer leur machine sans soucis l&#224; bas), et peut &#234;tre encore que pour les s&#233;ries US (Jingle ayant un clavier US, ce qui expliquerait qu'il en ai b&#233;n&#233;fici&#233. En Europe &#231;a n'est pas encore reconnu &#224; priori, ou tout du moins l'information n'a pas &#233;t&#233; diffus&#233; largement. Il semble donc qu'on constate &#224; nouveau le m&#234;me ph&#233;nom&#232;ne que pour les autres probl&#232;mes pass&#233;s (tel que prob de moirage), le SAV US est inform&#233; de la prise en charge et prend en charge quelques semaines/mois avant que l'information de cette prise en charge arrive jusqu'aux centres SAV de nos contr&#233;s.

Je conseillerai donc &#224; ceux touch&#233; qui se voient refuser la prise sous garantie, d'attendre quelques semaines car il est fort probable que ce probl&#232;me sera &#233;galement reconnu chez nous d'ici peu.


----------



## Nics (7 Mars 2007)

MECHANTSAV a dit:


> Cela fait maintenant quelques temps que je lis vos différents messages concernant les fameuses fissures de MacBook mais là je me dois de réagir !!!
> Eh oui moi je suis de l'autre côté : du coté des méchants qui osent refuser une réparation au titre de la garantie !!!
> Il faut arrêter de dire et d'écrire n'importe quoi sans savoir !!
> Les Repair Center ne peuvent pas faire ce qu'ils veulent pour faire plaisir ou non à un client !!
> ...



J'ai une lettre qui a été envoyé par mail à Apple, je l'ai particulièrement bien détaillé (si vous voulez mon numéro de dossier par MP je vous le file, vous verrez par vous même !) J'ai mis des photos, j'ai détaillé le plus possible et réponse ?

"Nous refusons CA TE GO RI QUE MENT la réparation" (texto !)

Donc le professionnalisme, on en reparle quand vous voulez !


----------



## kuroshinobi (8 Mars 2007)

Nics,

je dois aujourd'hui déposer mon macbook dans un centre de réparation apple. J'ai eu au téléphone une femme qui a au moins cherché à comprendre et qui a déjà rencontré le problème. Meme si je n'ai pas la certitude que ce sera pris dans le cadre de la garantie au moins je serai fixé en 7 jours et de plus si je dois payer la réparation je peux décider de récupérer mon mac SANS payer de devis ou quoi que ce soit.

Une personne de la hotline d'apple m'a bien précisé que comme ils ne peuvent pas voir le mac nous ne sommes pas obligé d'avoir leur accord pour déposer la machine. 

De plus comme le dit Frodon je pense effectivement que ce problème sera officiellement reconnu d'ici peu (la personne que j'ai eu au téléphone m'a bien dit qu'elle pensait à un problème d'élasticité de plastique suite au changement de ceux ci apres la série de macbook qui jaunissaient).

Désolé de polluer le forum avec mes histoires mais je pense que cela peut servir à d'autres​


----------



## Yggdrasill (8 Mars 2007)

MECHANTSAV a dit:


> Pour ce qui concerne les MacBook, il y a effectivement un moyen de remplacer la plasturgie gratuitement si celle-ci présente des phénomènes de moirage et uniquement sur certains N° de série répertoriés par Apple.



Pour ma part le sav refusait de changer les coques, soit disant non-comprises par la garantie Apple. Apres un coup de fil au store, un code m'a ete fourni, une fois que ce code fut donne au reparateur du SAV la reponse etait toute autre !
Changement des 2 coques exterieure ainsi que du clavier en sav et gratuit.
Visiblement c'est donc faisable... j'ai l'impression que les retour en sav et le prix a payer depend fortement de la personne sur qui l'on tombe, du jour, de sa motivation,...


----------



## Frodon (8 Mars 2007)

kuroshinobi a dit:


> De plus comme le dit Frodon je pense effectivement que ce problème sera officiellement reconnu d'ici peu (la personne que j'ai eu au téléphone m'a bien dit qu'elle pensait à un problème d'élasticité de plastique suite au changement de ceux ci apres la série de macbook qui jaunissaient).​



Surtout que ca ne coute rien d'attendre, au pire (peu probable) le problème n'est toujours pas reconnu dans quelques mois, et à vous de voir alors si vous souhaitez faire réparer la machine en payant. Au mieux c'est reconnu et donc vous pourrez faire réparer votre machine gratuitement.

Bon evidement le problème est si vous êtes en fin de garantie (pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore pris l'AppleCare et qui ne souhaitent pas le prendre), dans ce cas vous êtes en effet un peu bloquer... Cela dit je me demande si le fait d'avoir signaler le problème avant la fin de la garantie par téléphone au support d'Apple ne permettrait pas de faire réparer par la suite, même apres la fin de la garantie, la machine sous garantie pour ce problème spécifique...


----------



## DrFatalis (8 Mars 2007)

N'en déplaise au fameux hobbit, il semble bel et bien que la fiabilité du macbook pose problème (faudrait faire un sondage là dessus)!

- batteries
- taches
- extinction
- décolorations
- ajustement "fisher price"
- craquelures

Pour du matériel apple vendu CHER (quand je lis "_je le compare à mon ancien i-book, y a pas photo. Mais, bon, le prix n'est pas le même non plus,_" je suis forcé de rapeller que les ibook 12 d'entrée de gamme coutaient moins cher - < 1000 euros - que les macbooks !) c'est difficilement tolérable !

Certes, les ibook ont eu aussi leur lot de problème (carte mére, charnière à la noix qui flingue les G3...) mais ils se sont révélés après plus d'un an d'usage... Là, d'emblée, on a des pb importants, et je n'ose imaginer la suite... vu la température des macbook en fonctionnement, qui va sans doute aboutir à diminuer la durée de vie des machines... 

Apple semble croire qu'elle peut tout se permettre vu que ses clients sont "captifs"... Prudence Cupertino! Ceux qui ont des besoins basiques (et ils sont nombreux) pourraient être à terme tentés par un "antiswitch" ou par une installation, pour l'instant acrobatique et illégale, d'OSX sur PC...
Sans compter nombre de macoïdes "canal historique" qui n'ont pas supporté d'être pris pour des C... par les marketeux lors du passage à Intel... 

Bref Apple inc. a tout à démontrer en matière de computers... :love: 
Et quant ils auront fini de s'amuser à faire de la musique, du telephone et du cinema, ils pourront peut être livrer Leopard et les soft ilife/iworks qui devront fortement "assurer"... et éviter le "vaporware" à la MS pour dire "on vous livre leopard au premier semestre" pour finalement nous faire un salon iphoneworld, des ipods centers et se préparer à livrer le 20 Juin, dernier jour du printemps... tout en augmentant fortement les prix au passage (je n'ose penser au tarif entrée de gamme des successeurs du macbook).


----------



## Yggdrasill (8 Mars 2007)

Rajoute un "Cramage de carte mere" alors dans ton sondagem visiblement il y en a eu qq1 aussi.

En fait je pense pas que ce soit tant que ca un probleme de tout les macbook, mais d'apres mon experience personelle soit tu a un tres bon macbook (comme mon pere et des amis qui n'ont aucun probleme, et ce depuis leur achat) soit tu as toutes les saloperies recensees sur les differents forums.



*Espere que lorsque son macbook reviendra il sera enfin correct et fiable*
*envie de "decorer" sa coque :love:*


Euh au passage, je trouve que le MacBook blanc est quand meme une superbe machine, plus que le noir ou le pro! c'est juste dommage qu'il soit fragile.


----------



## badboyprod (8 Mars 2007)

Vous me faites flipper l&#224;! Moi qui compte aller acheter un MB samedi...La ca me refroidit...


----------



## Nics (8 Mars 2007)

Bon, j'ai tent&#233; une proc&#233;dure de conciliation &#224; l'amiable avec Apple, j'ai pass&#233; 45 minute &#224; X,25 &#8364; la min... pour m'entendre dire que non, c'est non. Rien &#224; faire. 

Peut &#234;tre que si un jour ils reconnaissent le probl&#232;me, je pourrais les recontacter, mais qu'en attendant je devais faire le mort...

Tr&#232;s bien, demain la permanence d'UFC est &#224; 14H30 dans ma ville, je vais y faire retourner.

Malgr&#233;s tout, je garde le mac sous la main, j'installerai Vista dessus et voil&#224; tout.. ca fera un PC &#224; moindre co&#251;t.

F&#233;licitation &#224; la "politique" d'Apple... Politique foireuse ! J'ai du contracter un cr&#233;dit pour rembourser la r&#233;paration mais &#231;a, ils n'en n'ont rien &#224; foutre... (je pr&#233;cise que je suis sans emploi pour l'instant)

J'ai rarement vu un SC aussi peut &#224; l'&#233;coute du client...

Et l'autre qui me parle de professionalisme... tsss !


----------



## landrih (8 Mars 2007)

apple se fait elle de l'argent avec les ordi?
ipod est LA reference d'apple depuis qques années maintenant.
je pense qu un mac pro est plus fiable mais a quel prix
un mac book c'est entrée de gamme et pour apple  c'est du client tout venant, de la masse, pas du pro. donc peu importe.
et meme si je suis un fan de cette pomme, apple reste une boite us qui FAIT du fric!!!
mais un ordi a 1000E c'est pas rien.


----------



## landrih (8 Mars 2007)

ufc
faut pas hesiter


----------



## Frodon (8 Mars 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> - batteries
> - taches
> - extinction
> - décolorations
> ...




Les Rev A c'est clair qu'ils ont eu des tas de problèmes. Les révisions actuelles, il y a eu très peu de problème reporté, et le peu de reporté ont été de faible ampleur à ce que j'ai vu.

C'est pour ca que j'ai personnellement acheté mon MacBook actuel sans hésiter, en n'ayant pas lu de problème de moyenne ou grande ampleur sur les Rev B.
Il est normal qu'il y ai quelques unité qui en ont cependant, et cela aucune machine Apple ou non de ce monde échappe à cette règle, tu ne trouvera aucun modèle d'aucun produit électronique complexe pour lequel aucun des utilisateur n'a eu de problème.

Alors oui je dis que les Macbook actuellements produits, soit les Rev B, sont de bonne qualité, ne t'en déplaise. Tu peux t'amuser à faire un sondage, il suffit de voir le faible nombre de posts sur les différents forums par rapports à ce que c'était avec les Rev A les premiers mois pour se rendre compte que les Rev B sont de bonne qualité. Même AppleDefects.com, qui pourtant s'est fait la spécialité de recenser les problèmes des machines Apple, n'a pas grand chose sur les Rev B...

Alors après si tu veux conclure que même les MacBook actuels sont pourris parce que même sur les MacBooks actuels (Rev B) tu as vu quelques gens qui ont des problèmes, c'est ton droit de généraliser et de répandre des FUDs (c'est comme ca que disent les anglais (Fear Uncertainty and Doubt (Peur, Incertitude et Doutes))) à ta guise. Mais je me permet alors de profiter de la liberté d'expression pour te répondre.

Donc en un mot, à ceux qui souhaitent acheter un MacBook aujourd'hui: N'hésitez pas!
 La version actuelle est de très bonne facture.


----------



## Frodon (8 Mars 2007)

Nics a dit:


> Peut être que si un jour ils reconnaissent le problème, je pourrais les recontacter, mais qu'en attendant je devais faire le mort...




A non ca clairement n'hésites pas à faire valoir tes droits, d'autant plus que ca peut parfaitement accelerer la reconnaissance du problème si tous le monde se bouge.

Quand je conseilles d'attendre, je veux dire: NE FAITE PAS LA RÉPARATION PAYANTE. Attendez un peu parce que ca se trouve d'ici quelques semaines ce sera pris sous garantie et alors vous aurez économiser le cout de la réparation.


----------



## Nics (9 Mars 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Quand je conseilles d'attendre, je veux dire: NE FAITE PAS LA RÉPARATION PAYANTE. Attendez un peu parce que ca se trouve d'ici quelques semaines ce sera pris sous garantie et alors vous aurez économiser le cout de la réparation.



Le problème c'est que si j'avais refusé le devis, il aurait fallu que je paye une cinquantaine d'euros rien que pour le refus, + les frais de port à 30  :hein:  Donc bon...


----------



## DrFatalis (9 Mars 2007)

"_Alors après si tu veux conclure que même les MacBook actuels sont pourris parce que même sur les MacBooks actuels (Rev B) tu as vu quelques gens qui ont des problèmes, c'est ton droit de généraliser et de répandre des FUDs (c'est comme ca que disent les anglais (Fear Uncertainty and Doubt (Peur, Incertitude et Doutes))) à ta guise._"

Visiblement, et tu le reconnais, il y a eu des problèmes importants. 
Maintenant, si ils sont résolus, tant mieux. Il ne s'agit pas de FUDs, mais de D seulement...  

Cela n'empêche pas le probléme: les premiers utilisateurs ont été pris pour des C.. par apple qui a livré du matériel défectueux et refuse d'assumer.

Il fut un temps où j'aurais tout pardonné à Apple. Depuis le passage à Intel et bootcamp, cette attitude de l'excuse permanente ne tient plus. Tout objet technique peut avoir des ratés, mais si l'on compare à des objets encore plus technologiques (automobile, sans parler de l'aviation...) on pêut quand même s'attendre à ce que quelques erreus ne soient poas faites (exemple: le plastique des ibook donnait toute satisfaction, mais un fournisseur a proposé du "moins cher", alors Cupertino dit "Banco" et les premiers fidèles entre les fidèles se retrouvent marrons... Si c'était pour des PC portable à 499,99 euros, on pourrait comprendre, pas là!).

 "_Mais je me permet alors de profiter de la liberté d'expression pour te répondre._"
Et tu as entièrement raison, c'est bien l'intérêt des forum, et la chance que nous avons de vivre sous un régime démocratique, par Voltaire !:love:


----------



## Frodon (9 Mars 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Il fut un temps où j'aurais tout pardonné à Apple. Depuis le passage à Intel et bootcamp, cette attitude de l'excuse permanente ne tient plus. Tout objet technique peut avoir des ratés, mais si l'on compare à des objets encore plus technologiques (automobile, sans parler de l'aviation...) on pêut quand même s'attendre à ce que quelques erreurs ne soient poas faites (exemple: le plastique des ibook donnait toute satisfaction, mais un fournisseur a proposé du "moins cher", alors Cupertino dit "Banco" et les premiers fidèles entre les fidèles se retrouvent marrons... Si c'était pour des PC portable à 499,99 euros, on pourrait comprendre, pas là!).
> 
> "_Mais je me permet alors de profiter de la liberté d'expression pour te répondre._"
> Et tu as entièrement raison, c'est bien l'intérêt des forum, et la chance que nous avons de vivre sous un régime démocratique, par Voltaire !:love:



Et bien au final nous sommes d'accord 

Bon après pour les choix d'un plastique moins cher...etc. Je penses qu'Apple eux même ne s'y attendaient pas, ils ont voulu faire des économies et s'en sont bien mordu les doigts. Perso c'est pas tellement sur ce point que je reprocherais quelque chose, s'ils avaient eu un plastique correct pour moins cher ils auraient eu tord de s'en privé.

Je reprocherais plus leur façon de communiquer lorsqu'il y a un problème, c'est à dire qu'au lieu de dire au client que s'est sa faute, qu'il a été trop brutal ou ne prend pas soin de sa machine (ce qu'on a entendu pour les probs des fissures dont on parle ici, et des tâches du plastique), devrait simplement dire qu'ils n'ont actuellement pas d'information officiel concernant ce problème, mais qu'ils prennent bien note de son problème (et donc que la date de ce premier appel fait fois pour la prise sous garantie) et qu'ils vont faire remonter l'information. Puis conseils de rappeler quelques semaines/mois plus tard et/ou de suivre les news sur Internet pour savoir si cela est alors pris en charge.
On voit trop souvent des gens se faire rembarrer parce que le problème n'est pas reconnu.


----------



## laf (10 Mars 2007)

Là, on est vraiment d'accord, faire des erreurs, quelles qu'elles soient, c'est possible, mais ne jamais les reconnaitre et prendre les clients pour des C.. C'est insupportable.
Mais, c'est la tendance actuelle et Apple, malheuresement, fait comme tout le monde (téléphonie mobile, FAI...)

Maintenant, perso, mon pourtour d'écran se décolle de la manière dont tu le décris dans un précédent post, et je ne trouve pas, moi, que ce soit un minuscule petit défaut dont il ne faudrait même pas parler pour 2 raisons : d'abord, ça se voit et quand je revendrai le bestiau, l'acheteur sera fondé à me demander un prix en conséquence, et de plus, comme ça a commencé à se décoller d'un côté, je ne sait pas si tout le pourtour de l'écran ne vas pas se décoller, et là, je pense que tu ne trouveras plus ça anodin. Ni moi non plus d'ailleurs. A ce jour j'ignore si oui ou non, ce décollement va s'accentuer, et ça m'ennuie.


----------



## Frodon (10 Mars 2007)

laf a dit:


> Maintenant, perso, mon pourtour d'écran se décolle de la manière dont tu le décris dans un précédent post, et je ne trouve pas, moi, que ce soit un minuscule petit défaut dont il ne faudrait même pas parler pour 2 raisons : d'abord, ça se voit et quand je revendrai le bestiau, l'acheteur sera fondé à me demander un prix en conséquence, et de plus, comme ça a commencé à se décoller d'un côté, je ne sait pas si tout le pourtour de l'écran ne vas pas se décoller, et là, je pense que tu ne trouveras plus ça anodin. Ni moi non plus d'ailleurs. A ce jour j'ignore si oui ou non, ce décollement va s'accentuer, et ça m'ennuie.




Je ne sais pas si on a le même problème. Je dis juste que dans mon cas je trouve ca ridicule, parce que, et visiblement contrairement à toi, ca ne se voit pas à moins de coller son nez dessus.
Et dans mon cas je pense pouvoir affirmer que ca ne s'accentuera pas (je ne vois pas comment ca pourrait s'accentuer tout seul.

Donc je parlais pour mon cas, le tiens est certainement plus important.


----------



## laf (10 Mars 2007)

J'ai peur que ça s'étende parce que il n'y avait rien quand j'ai acheté la bécanne, c'est apparu après environ 1 mois, sans choc, sans rien, tout seul.


----------



## kuroshinobi (13 Mars 2007)

Bonsoir à tous

au cas ou : j'ai déposé mon macbook et le problème est réglé dans le cadre de la garantie. Pour ceux qui  sont en région parisienne et qui ont le problème  voyez du coté de saint ouen l'aumone. En plus ils sont très sympas et rapides (déposé jeudi soir et le lundi apres midi un message sur mon répondeur pour m'avertir que la machine est réparée et disponible).


----------



## alex42 (19 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
Il y a quelques semaines, sur cette discussion, je faisais part de mon problème de MacBook fissuré. Tout a été bien réparé et cela très rapidement à l'Apple Store d'Osaka, proche de mon lieu de travail...


Mais voilà qu'hier, je me suis aperçu que mon MacBook dont la partie interne, clavier compris, qui a été changé est de nouveau fissuré !!!! Je ne maltraite pas mon Mac, je suis plutôt du genre soigneux !!:mouais:

Bref, il y a comme un problème avec ce plastique et moi, je n'ai pas de chance...


----------



## Yggdrasill (19 Mars 2007)

Voila, MacBook recup&#233;r&#233; !
Dommage qu'il doive encore surement retourner en Sav... En effet, on me l'a rendu avec tout le cote gauche de l'ecran qui se decolle.
Ce n'est meme pas du decollement, on dirait qu'il y a qqch qui bloque a l'interieur. Resultat j'ai entre 1 et 3 mm d'espace entre le "bezel" et l'ecran.

No comment -_-


----------



## Nics (23 Mars 2007)

Bon, je constate que la réparation à 379 euro n'aura pas suffit.. la coque recommence ses conneries aussi, mais pas encore de fissure... simplement les mêmes symptomes qu'avant fissure.. hum...


Remarquez, je viens de le vendre aux enchères dont ça ne me concerne plus. J'attend le paiement ce week end et cassos je retourne sous PC... UN PC SOLIDE ET FIABLE (lui).

T'chao pauvres clients maltraités ! Je ne veux plus en faire partie,
Bon courage à tous !!


----------



## Roockie (23 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Si j'ai bien compris :  
Ces problèmes concernent  que sur les Mac Book.  Les Mac Book Pro sont ils aussi concernés par ces problèmes ?


----------



## lifenight (23 Mars 2007)

Roockie a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Si j'ai bien compris :
> Ces problèmes concernent  que sur les Mac Book.  Les Mac Book Pro sont ils aussi concernés par ces problèmes ?



Ce cas de figure ne touche qu'une infime minorité des macbook, j'ai un macbook 1ere génération et un macbook pro et jamais eu de problème


----------



## Lizandre (23 Mars 2007)

Nics a dit:


> T'chao pauvres clients maltraités ! Je ne veux plus en faire partie,
> Bon courage à tous !!




Claque la porte en partant


----------



## Nics (23 Mars 2007)

Lizandre a dit:


> Claque la porte en partant



Ok mais si la politique et la qualité des produits Apple ne s'arrange pas rapidement, je pense que la porte ne restera pas longtemps fermée...


----------



## landrih (23 Mars 2007)

Lizandre a dit:


> Claque la porte en partant


pas d'ironie, ca sert a rien.
je comprends le gars qui investit dans une nouvelle machine , et nouvelle pour lui en ce sens ou il passe de l'autre coté de la barriere ou c'est sensé mieux aller... et qui se retrouve dans la mouise... mon frere me fait la meme chose quand son emac lui fait des soucis( hyper rarement)
Alors certes, Nics généralise le monde mac sur un produit defectueux et je ne le suis pas.
En revanche , je trouve tres limite la politique d'apple quand au sav. 
Donc l'ironie...


----------



## greggorynque (23 Mars 2007)

Ecoute ne te decourage pas,je viens de passer au macbook aussi et pourtant je n'ai eu aucun probleme.... La seul chose que je trouve scandaleuse c'est que tu ais payé une reparation qui ne solutionne pas ton probleme...

Je me sent chanceux quand je vois tousles problemes de certains utilisateurs, MAIS, les prix  agressifs du macbook ont fait qu'il est au top des ventes Fnac, il y en a donc un nombre incroyable en ce moment en circulation, et le nombre de problemes comparé au nombre de ventes ne doit pas etre si élevé...

Par contre quand je vois que les gens qui ont effectué un changement de machine pour en avoir un autre a problemes sont nombreux, je commence a me demander si apple ne refourgerais pas par son SAV les fin de mauvaises series, (ainsi, les utilisateurs ont moins de garantie et cela leur donne une chance de les ecouler...)ce qui serais un comportement COMPLTEMENT INACCEPTABLE 

Bref c'est tres dommage car mon macbook me satisfait pleinement, c'est une super machine....


----------



## Alfoo (25 Mars 2007)

Salut tout le monde !

je suis switcher convaincu depuis maintenant presque 2 mois 
Possesseur de MacBook, petit bijou de technologie. 

Comme je poste ici, vous vous doutez bien, la coque de mon MB me joue des tours...

En fait la coque est déboité (gondole) de 1 ou 2 mm coté droite de la caméra.
Idem pour le coté bas droite du trackpad, la coque s'est un peu surelevée.

Selon ce que j'ai lu sur le post ces problemes sont pris en charge par la garantie.
Mais avant de le donner au SAV, j'ai quelques questions 

1. Est ce que deja pour ce probleme mineur mais genant, ca vaut le coup de donner le MB au SAV ?
2. J'ai acheté mon MB à la FNAC, donc est ce que je le donne au SAV FNAC ou bien s'ils ne sont pas tres reactifs, plutot à un autre Apple Ceneter ?
3. Dois je sauvegarder mes données avant de le passer au SAV ? ou bien me le rende t il comme je l'ai donnée ?
4. Ya t il un moyen efficace de sauvegarder les donnees su un PC sous XP (copier coller ? ou autre ) ?

merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## didisha (25 Mars 2007)

sliderone a dit:


> Je possède un MacBook noir depuis le mois d'aout 2006.
> La semaine dernière, en utilisant mon ordinateur, quelque chose est venu me piquer le poignet. Je regarde ...
> Horreur !!!
> Mon MacBook est fissuré


 
J'avais l'intention d'acquérir un MacBook, pensant que les problèmes initiaux étaient résolus, et je constate qu'il n'en est rien. Il serait sans doute préférable d'opter pour un MacBook Pro!


----------



## Ax6 (25 Mars 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un MacBook Noir Core Duo, acheté à Auchan en Octobre 2006. 

Je n'ai ressencé aucun des problèmes rencontré sur un MacBook (ni fissure, ni écailleet encore moins les surchauffe et reboots intenpestifs...)
Je n'ai qu'un pixel défectueux mais il n'est pas génant, il faut vraiment le chercher...

Par contre, j'ai vu que sur le côté gauche, lorsqu'on appui entre les 2 vis (sur la tranche du MB là ou il y a les ports USB) il y a un jeu qui grince un peu.

Mais bon, aucune gène, en plus mon amie qui a acheté le MB blanc la même semaine sur l'AppleStore a le même "problème".


Enfin, tout ça pour dire que je touche du bois, mon MacBook et comme lors de l'achat, celui de ma copine, idem... Donc le cas n'est pas généralisé (enfin pas encore...) 

Je pense surtout que le fait qu'il y a que très peu de forum mac, rends les problèmes plus nombreux...

Imaginez qu'il n'y ai que 2 forums Windows Francophone :rateau:... Ben oui, un problème qui semble peu présent prendrai de l'ampleur puisque tout ceux qui l'aurait se réunirai pour en parler...


Enfin je compati à vos soucis car en ce moment je prie pour pas avoir ces soucis avec mon premier Mac !


----------



## Pomme (25 Mars 2007)

Je pense aussi comme beaucoup qu'Apple commence à deconner...:mouais:  De mon coté pas de decollement de coque (pour l'instant), mais déjà 2 envois au sav pour le même problème...carte mère hs...une changée en Janvier et hier elle vient encore de dégagée...  Tout ça sur un ordinateur qui date de Novembre 2006 sans compter que c'est mon deuxième Macbook, car le premier est arrivé...en panne...


----------



## clochelune (27 Mars 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> 
> Par contre, j'ai vu que sur le c&#244;t&#233; gauche, lorsqu'on appui entre les 2 vis (sur la tranche du MB l&#224; ou il y a les ports USB) il y a un jeu qui grince un peu.
> ...



en fait moi aussi je remarque ce tr&#232;s l&#233;ger jeu entre les deux vis, mais vraiment en effet c'est lorsqu'on appuie un tout petit peu, donc &#231;a doit &#234;tre li&#233; &#224; la fabrication

mais c'est peut-&#234;tre &#231;a qui accentue le probl&#232;me des fissures etc
c&#244;t&#233; droit il n'y a aucun jeu, ni c&#244;t&#233; iSight juste comme toi et ta copine, &#224; gauche, mais sinon rien du tout, c'est invisible juste quand on appuie avec le doigt, on sent ce jeu &#224; c&#244;t&#233; des vis alors qu'il n'y a rien du c&#244;t&#233; droit

donc je suppose qu'ils sont ainsi fabriqu&#233;s

j'ai un MacBook Core2Duo depuis fin janvier

mais en effet, peut-&#234;tre est-ce &#224; r&#233;viser pour la suite par Apple

sinon, je suis ravie de ce MacBook et j'esp&#232;re aussi qu'il n'aura aucun de ces pobl&#232;mes!

mais on devient presque m&#233;fiant, &#224; jouer les inspecteurs etc.!

en tout cas, tout semble allez bien, si ce n'est ce seul d&#233;faut invisible
j'esp&#232;re que &#231;a restera ainsi aussi, et il &#233;tait pr&#233;sent depuis le d&#233;but &#233;galement...

&#224; voir par la suite!
en attendant, je continue &#224; bien en profiter tous les jours et &#224; &#234;tre ravie de mon choix!

bonne soir&#233;e! bons MacBooks ;-)


----------



## laf (28 Mars 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> Salut tout le monde !
> 
> je suis switcher convaincu depuis maintenant presque 2 mois
> Possesseur de MacBook, petit bijou de technologie.
> ...



J'ai le même pb que toi mais côté gauche de l'i-sight. Je ne te conseille pas le SAV Fnac car il vont te garder ta bécanne des semaines pour rien. En effet, ça se remet en 5' par un type qui a l'habitude. J'ai fait faire ça à l'Appple Store de San Francisco pour pas un centime. Ce n'est malheureusement pas ultra parfait mais presque, et le gars m'a dit que c'était vraiment le maximum possible de ce qu'il pouvait faire. Et vu la compétence de ces mecs du "genius bar" dans les AS, j'ai franchement tendance à le croire.


----------



## Max777 (28 Mars 2007)

Bonjour !

J'ai juste une petite question. J'ai un macbook depuis août 2006, et tout va bien ! 
Cependant j'ai quelques soucis avec des tâches comme si le plastique avait noirci à cause de la chaleur.




 Autant sur sur le trackpad, et sur les appuis poignet, on peut dire qu'il sagit d'une usure normale. Cependant la tache juste à coté de la touche fn, me semble bien être due à la chaleur, car près du processeur. (c'est la zone qui chauffe le plus sur mon ordi).

Alors qu'est ce que vous en pensez, serait-il envisageable de changer la coque via le SAV ? Car je compte vendre mon macbook pour un macbookpro dès que leopard sortira. Et je trouve qu'un ordi sale comme ça au bout d'un an à peine ne donne pas envie d'être acheter pourtant malgré que je m'en serve tout les jours, je le nettoie complètement au iclear toutes les semaines. Avec le ibook, j'ai pas eu ce problème de coque qui s'assombrie de la sorte.

Merci

ps : si ce n'est pas pris en compte par le sav, quelqu'un à une idée du prix pour un changement de coque complet ?


----------



## samoussa (28 Mars 2007)

tu es sans doute victime des jaunissements des premieres series de macbook. Essaye le SAV ça devrait fonctionner 

Edit : Interessant ce  probleme de fissure. Je n'lai pas eu moi, c'est bizarre vu que je les ai tous eu jusque là :mouais:


----------



## Alfoo (29 Mars 2007)

Je sors d'un entretien avec un technicien d'ALIS (paris).
Ils prennent en charge ma réparation (Coque décollée à 2 endroits, comme cité ci dessus).

Il y en a pour à peu près une semaine de SAV.


----------



## desertea (29 Mars 2007)

Il faut aussi ne pas perdre de vu, qu'un forum est un "concentré" de machines à problèmes.
De plus, quand on dit "Macbook" cela concernne seulement le portable Apple, quand on dit "portable PC" on ne sait pas à quoi ou à qui, on a à faire ???  

J'ai mon macbook depuis novembre 2006, et j'en suis enchanté, pas de fissures ni décollement, ni jaunissement.  

Il faut dire aussi, que les propriétaires d'Apple sont plus exigeant que les autres, et je trouve cela très bien. Juste pour dire, que la personne qui achète un portable PC de marque Toto, ne va pas forcément ce plaindre si un coin se décolle de 1mm.

Amoureux de belle voiture, et propriétaire de BMW, je retrouve un peu le même esprit avec les usagés de la marque. Le moindre "défaut" mérite une remarque, qui "chez Renault" passerait inaperçue. Cela s'explique aussi, par la notoriété de la marque et ses tarifs.

Alors attention, le cumul "forum" + marque de renommée "luxe" ou "plus chère" (pas toujours vrai d'ailleurs) = beaucoup de clients mécontant !!  
Mais après tout, cela est tout à fait normal. On est prêt à payer plus cher, si c'est pour avoir une qualité inférieure !!!!  

Mais très nombreux sont ceux qui achète un mac, qui en sont très satisfait et qui ne viennent pas sur les forums pour crier leur joie, ils ont d'autres choses à faire !!!! ils bossent "eux"  lol


----------



## samoussa (29 Mars 2007)

desertea a dit:


> Il faut aussi ne pas perdre de vu, qu'un forum est un "concentr&#233;" de machines &#224; probl&#232;mes.
> De plus, quand on dit "Macbook" cela concernne seulement le portable Apple, quand on dit "portable PC" on ne sait pas &#224; quoi ou &#224; qui, on a &#224; faire ???
> 
> J'ai mon macbook depuis novembre 2006, et j'en suis enchant&#233;, pas de fissures ni d&#233;collement, ni jaunissement.
> ...



Ouais, enfin le pauvre type qui se paye un macbook donc la coque "casse" au bout de 6 mois, je comprends qu'il soit furax, surtout quand le SAV lui claque la porte au nez, l&#224;, c'est carr&#233;ment indigne  On ne parle pas de d&#233;collement d' 1 mm mais de &#231;&#224; ... un scandale !

​


----------



## desertea (29 Mars 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Ouais, enfin le pauvre type qui se paye un macbook donc la coque "casse" au bout de 6 mois, je comprends qu'il soit furax, surtout quand le SAV lui claque la porte au nez, là, c'est carrément indigne  On ne parle pas de décollement d' 1 mm mais de çà ... un scandale !
> 
> ​



Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi.
Seulement, on ne peut pas généraliser. Il y a des macbook qui posent souci, mais pas forcément tous les macbook.
Il est clair, qu'Apple n'assume pas correctement ses aléas de qualité, et c'est regrétable.
D'ailleurs avec le temps cela risque de jouer de mauvais tours. Pour ma part, je préfère payer plus cher et avoir de la qualité. Même si un mac coute deux fois plus qu'un PC équivalent je suis preneur. Cependant, au même prix et avec des problèmes hors de question. Sachant notamment, qu'un pc à réparer est chose aisée, on ne peut pas en dire autant d'un iMac par exemple !!!


----------



## samoussa (29 Mars 2007)

desertea a dit:


> Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi.
> Seulement, on ne peut pas généraliser. Il y a des macbook qui posent souci, mais pas forcément tous les macbook.
> Il est clair, qu'Apple n'assume pas correctement ses aléas de qualité, et c'est regrétable.
> D'ailleurs avec le temps cela risque de jouer de mauvais tours. Pour ma part, je préfère payer plus cher et avoir de la qualité. Même si un mac coute deux fois plus qu'un PC équivalent je suis preneur. Cependant, au même prix et avec des problèmes hors de question. Sachant notamment, qu'un pc à réparer est chose aisée, on ne peut pas en dire autant d'un iMac par exemple !!!


Justement , à deux fois plus cher le produit ET le SAV doivent être irreprochables. C'est d'autant plus honteux chez Apple


----------



## desertea (29 Mars 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Justement , à deux fois plus cher le produit ET le SAV doivent être irreprochables. C'est d'autant plus honteux chez Apple




C'est clair.


----------



## DrFatalis (29 Mars 2007)

Avant de partir au SAV pour ces taches, essaie de passer un coup de gomme "magique" mr propre dessus...
Ces taches me semble situées dans des zones de frottemùent poignet, elle pourraient résulter d'une simple altération de surface causée par la sueur...
On ne sait jamais... (cela fonctionne sur les ibook).


----------



## laf (29 Mars 2007)

desertea a dit:


> C'est clair.




Sauf que Apple ne vend plus ses machines plus chères que les autres marques de PC. Résultat, la qualité est devenue aussi médiocre que celle des autres. C'est pourtant très simple.


----------



## DrFatalis (29 Mars 2007)

" Apple ne vend plus ses machines plus chères que les autres marques de PC."
Les portables PC capabmle de faire tourner vista commence autour de 600 euros, soit 50% de moins que l'entrée de gamme apple...
Et Sony vend un portable à 1000 euros qui ressemble comme un frère (clavier, couleur, ecran, trakpad...) à un macbook...


----------



## Frodon (30 Mars 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> " Apple ne vend plus ses machines plus ch&#232;res que les autres marques de PC."
> Les portables PC capabmle de faire tourner vista commence autour de 600 euros, soit 50&#37; de moins que l'entr&#233;e de gamme apple...



Et? La configuration est identique &#224; un Macbook?
Un portable Mac qui est capable de faire tourner MacOS X avec Quartz Extreme et CoreImage, si Apple le voulait, ca pourrait aussi couter que 600 Euros avec le m&#234;me genre de config des PC portable &#224; 600 Euros. Par exemple, ne serait ce qu'en mettant un Celeron M, le prix pourrait &#234;tre baiss&#233; de quelques centaines d'Euros (le Core2Duo coute cher!), et encore plus s'ils prenait d'une g&#233;n&#233;ration anterieure (comme cela se fait beaucoup sur les PC portable pas chers), mais bon la config ne serait franchement pas terrible... D&#233;j&#224; qu'il y a des plaintes concernant la GMA950 du Macbook parce que pour jouer c'est pas terrible, qu'est ce que ca serait avec une config type PC Portable &#224; 600 Euros!

Apple n'a jamais fait de produit &#224; prix planch&#233; (au sens PC du terme, c'est &#224; dire avec Celeron ou similaire, composant de g&#233;n&#233;ration anterieur...etc), et je sais pas s'ils en feront un jour, mais pour le moment un MacBook est comparativement &#224; un PC, un moyen de gamme.



> Et Sony vend un portable &#224; 1000 euros qui ressemble comme un fr&#232;re (clavier, couleur, ecran, trakpad...) &#224; un macbook...


Evidement que tu trouve des PC &#224; prix similaire &#224; config similaire. Ce qui confirme que le Mac n'est pas plus cher (&#224; config &#233;gale)


----------



## laf (30 Mars 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> " Apple ne vend plus ses machines plus chères que les autres marques de PC."
> Les portables PC capabmle de faire tourner vista commence autour de 600 euros, soit 50% de moins que l'entrée de gamme apple...
> Et Sony vend un portable à 1000 euros qui ressemble comme un frère (clavier, couleur, ecran, trakpad...) à un macbook...



Je pense, comme l'a dit Frodon qu'il faudrait comparer des choses comparables. Et des PC à 600, je vois assez bien ce que c'est, mon père a un Dell à ce prix et très franchement, autant comparer une 4L à une Ferrari. Mais c'est vrai, les 2 sont des voitures...


----------



## Nics (30 Mars 2007)

Vous trouvez qu'un ordinateur avec seulement 60 Go de disque dur, 512 Mo de RAM et un simple graveur CD à 1099  ça n'est pas cher ?? 

Je veux pas jouer l'anti-Apple primaire m'enfin regardez un peu les choses en face !

J'ai acheté mon ordinateur MAC à crédit au départ !! Là je l'ai revendu et ai racheté un PC 2 Go de RAM, un processeur à 2 Ghz, un disque dur à 120 Go, graveur CD/DVD dble couche à 899  !! L'équivalent apple coute bien plus cher !!


----------



## laf (30 Mars 2007)

Nics, là tu parles "caractéristiques techniques" et encore de certaines. C'est important mais moi, je parle résultat final : qu'est-ce que l'on peut faire avec telle ou telle machine et en combien de temps. Si ton système (Vista pour ne pas le nommer) te bouffe 50% de tes perfos rien que pour tourner, que te reste-t-il pour encoder un DVD?

Enfin, c'est hors sujet tout ça.

Néanmoins, je suis d'accord pour dire que sur certain trucs, Apple se moque du monde (les graveurs et la RAM par exemple), et que sur la qualité, ça s'est dégradé.


----------



## desertea (30 Mars 2007)

Nics a dit:


> Vous trouvez qu'un ordinateur avec seulement 60 Go de disque dur, 512 Mo de RAM et un simple graveur CD à 1099  ça n'est pas cher ??
> 
> Je veux pas jouer l'anti-Apple primaire m'enfin regardez un peu les choses en face !
> 
> J'ai acheté mon ordinateur MAC à crédit au départ !! Là je l'ai revendu et ai racheté un PC 2 Go de RAM, un processeur à 2 Ghz, un disque dur à 120 Go, graveur CD/DVD dble couche à 899  !! L'équivalent apple coute bien plus cher !!



A toi les joies de Vista !!!!! c'est pour ça que c'est moins cher !!  
Enfin, peut être que les machines sont un poil plus chères, cependant, pour ma part, j'ai revendu mon ancien iBook G4 600euros après deux ans, et j'ai du rajouter moins de 500 euros pour mon macbook.
Ton PC, dans 6 mois il vaut combien ?


----------



## greggorynque (30 Mars 2007)

N'en profite pas pour deglinguer Vista il ne bouffe pas tant que ce que l'on dit, et la RAM utilisée c'est comme sous macOS c'est le pretefcht truc qui recharge tes programmes ....

Vista seul prend surement moins de 200MO de RAM.... Mais je prefere de loins tiger :love:

Toujours est il que j'ai beau etre un gros Geek PC, avoir un PC de geek (pas tuné non plus mais bon...) Je suis passé a mac pour la simplicité que cela engendre, mon mqcbook est un outil de trqvqil et j'en suis tres content, stable, performant (sauf totoshop) autonomie de taré  car j'attend toujours de voir un PC portable aussi puissant depasser les 3 heures en lecture video alors que j'ai quasiment 5heures sous Mac, et surtout j'en qvis marre de passer mes journées a reinstaller windows (car au bout de 3 mois il ralentis deja violent....

Bref, chez mac, tu paye les gadgets en plus (macsafe, isight, frontrow,....), le design, et la simplicité d'utilisation, et je te jure que meme a 2000 je le trouverqis pqs si cher le Macbook (bon 2000 c'est beaucoup quand meme)


----------



## Ax6 (31 Mars 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> N'en profite pas pour deglinguer Vista il ne bouffe pas tant que ce que l'on dit, et la RAM utilisée c'est comme sous macOS c'est le pretefcht truc qui recharge tes programmes ....
> 
> Vista seul prend surement moins de 200MO de RAM.... Mais je prefere de loins tiger :love:
> 
> ...




Moi je trouve que 2000 euros c'est quand même cher pour un certain public... Surtout quand, comme toi, on a le clavier qui passe d'AZERTY en QWERTY toute les 2 lignes :rateau:

Blague à part, j'aime mon MAC, mais je pleure quand même tous les petits softs inexistant sur mac alors qu'il en existe au moins 2 sur Windob 

Je fais réference à JadMaker (Petite annonce perso, si quelqu'un connais un équivalent de ce soft, pour créer un .Jad à partir du .jar)

Annonce passée, je vous remercie de votre visite et vous souhaite un agréable voyage avec la Société Apple Air Lines


----------



## DrFatalis (31 Mars 2007)

Faudrait quand même actulaiser l'argumentaire anti PC, parce que le celeron...
Dans ma boite aux lettres:

PC portable Intel core duo vs *macbbok core 2 duo*
*ecran 15, disque 120 Go* vs ecran 13, disque 60 Go
*RAM 1Go* vs 512 Mo
*Graveur DVD dual* vs lacteur DVD combo
*Carte video ATI Xpress 256Mo* partagé, vs Intal gma 64 Mo partagés
vista basic (XP quoi), wifi pour *700 *euros vs *OSX*, wifi pour.. 1100 euros!

Il n'empêche que je préfère apple pour son systéme et la "finition" (qui se dégrade) de ses produits, mais arrétons de dire qu'apple offre des tarifs comparables à ceux des PC! Ni sa philosophie, ni ses volumes d'achats ne le lui permettent (A propos de philosophie apple, lorsque Bill Atkinson et Andy Hertzfeld bossaient à Général Magic pour mettre au point ce qui devait, après bien des déboires, devenir le Newton, puis les palms, ils déclaraient "pour 200 $, Apple n'est même pas capable de fournir une disquette formattée").
Apple se situe, de par ses cibles et ses tarifs, a un échelon différent de celui des PC. On peut considérer (c'est mon cas) que le systéme et les applis apple fournies valent la différence (500 euros quand même...) mais inutile de se voiler la face: sur le hard, les tarifs d'apple en entrée de gamm sont délirants, ce qui me conduit à penser que, de plus en plus, quand on achéte un mac on achète surtout des softs géniaux fournis, accessoirement, avec un ordinateur capable de les faire tourner à notre service.
Dans le monde windows, c'est l'inverse (on achète surtout du matériel fourni, accessoirement, avec des softs incapables de tourner et qui mettent l'utilisateur à leur service).


----------



## Frodon (31 Mars 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> mais arr&#233;tons de dire qu'apple offre des tarifs comparables &#224; ceux des PC!




Non je n'arr&#234;terai personnellement pas de le dire, car cela est vrai, ils sont comparables (ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'un Mac est forcement moins cher qu'un PC, ni le contraire!)

En effet, en moyenne les Mac ne sont pas plus cher que les PCs, je l'ai encore constat&#233; aujourd'hui &#224; la FNAC. Evidement tu auras quelques exceptions, et cela aussi bien dans un sens que d'en l'autre (et oui on trouve des PCs plus cher que les Mac &#224; offre similaire!), cela n'infirme en rien qu'ils soient comparables (au contraire).

Je notes cependant que tu compares que sur un nombre limit&#233; de points (le proc, le DD, la carte GFX, et la RAM, le Wifi (sans preciser la norme (un Macbook c'est du 802.11pre-n) et le lecteur/graveur optique), probablement les plus importants &#224; tes yeux, mais cela n'est pas rigoureux et il y a d'autres &#233;l&#233;ments important (entre autres, la connectique (ton PC &#224; 700 Euros il a du DVI?, des sorties ET entr&#233;s audio optiques?...etc), l'OS (un OS X c'est equivalent &#224; un Vista Home Premium au minimum), les logiciels fournis...etc. &#201;l&#233;ments qui peuvent faire toute la diff&#233;rence lors d'un choix et qui font parti du prix.

Au final c'est &#224; l'acheteur de d&#233;cider suivant ses crit&#232;res, le monde PC ayant l'avantage de la diversit&#233;. Mais OUI je r&#233;affirme HAUT ET FORT que de mani&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ral (ce mot a de l'importance!), le Mac n'est pas plus cher qu'un PC, &#224; offre similaire (ce mot aussi a de l'importance!) tant mat&#233;rielle que logiciel.
Et j'ai d'ailleurs &#233;t&#233; surpris que dans mon entourage des utilisateurs de PC convaincus (au point que je n'imaginais m&#234;me pas possible qu'un jour ils puissent ne serait ce que consid&#233;rer le Mac) m'ont dit eux m&#234;me avoir choisi le Macbook &#224; la place d'un PC parce qu'il ne trouvaient pas de PC avec un aussi bon/rapport qualit&#233; prix et cela bien qu'ils aient pass&#233; plusieurs semaines/mois &#224; &#233;tudier minutieusement les offres des diff&#233;rents constructeurs.


----------



## DrFatalis (31 Mars 2007)

"un OS X c'est equivalent à un Vista Home Premium au minimum"

Non Môssieu le Hobbit! Un OSX est incontestablement supérieur à un vista, qu'il soit home premium ultimate bundled Panzani edition ou bien Vista extended hyper premium prada edition, voire même le rarissime Vista extra trolled edition (avec des morceaux de vrai OSX dedans!) 

La force d'apple, c'est le soft. Pour la comparaison, je ne fait que citer ce qui accompagne la pub: je ne regarde même pas les PC avec intérêt vu qu'ils ne font pas tourner les softs apple et le systéme apple.  

Pour les logiciels, je suis donc d'accord. Mais l'entrée de gamme en portable apple est; au point de vue hard, à la traine (là, je compare simplement). Cela montre simplement la grande valeur (financière) des logiciels apple, qui n'apparait pas systématiquement.
Pour le reste, nous sommes d'accord (envore! Si ça continue, je vais avoir les oreilles qui poussent... Bien que n'étant pas vulcain...).


----------



## samoussa (31 Mars 2007)

Dans tous les cas, ce qui faisait la différence pour moi c'etait 3 choses:

- L'OS ( qui reste pour moi encore le meilleur)
- Le design (toujour très beau)
- et bien sur La solidité, la finition, bref ce qui fait vraiment la différence tarifaire... ( et là désolé mais les macbooks ça craint dans les coins)


----------



## Yggdrasill (1 Avril 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Dans tous les cas, ce qui faisait la différence pour moi c'etait 3 choses:
> 
> - L'OS ( qui reste pour moi encore le meilleur)
> - Le design (toujour très beau)
> - et bien sur La solidité, la finition, bref ce qui fait vraiment la différence tarifaire... ( et là désolé mais les macbooks ça craint dans les coins)





Clairement !
En fait, je vais en rajouter une couche, car suite a mes nombreux deboires avec mon macbook j'ai tendance a me demander si je ne vais pas switcher sur un pc avec un nux.
Niveau materiel, il suffit de regarder :
 le processeur dans mon macbook est le T7200, avec virtualisation donc, tandis que dans la majorite des Pc dit core 2 duo, on trouve un T5500 voire pire. Donc pas de virtualisation, pas de Xen, un proco a bas prix.
Niveau ram, c'est vrai que souvent la quantitee est plus importante, mais pas toujours top niveau frequence.
La carte graphique, personellement je n'en ai mais rien a foutre, je ne joue pas, je travaille plus en console qu'autre choses et je ne suis pas graphiste. Tant que cela fait tourner mes films, mes 2 os (os x et linux) correctement, le reste je m'en fou a ce niveau la.
L'ecran, souvent un 15", en general les plus petites dalles sont plus cheres. Deja comme ca je regrette le 12" de l'ecran (niveau taille, pas niveau caracteristiques d'affichage, je prefere de loin celle des macbooks)
Niveau dur par contre les pc ont souvent des caracteristiques plus allechantes.

Le reste est soit peu documente, soit pas du tout.

Impossible de savoir quels composant sont utilise, quelle en est la marque, le constructeur and co avant d'avoir achete et installe le pc.
Les seu;s pc dont le look pourrait me seduire sont les vaio, mais ils sont vraiment bcp bcp plus cher que les mac, et les composants ne sont pas tjs top.
Travaillant bcp sur nux je cherche une compatibilitee maximale.
Rare sont les portable pc pouvant se targer d'embarquer un chip Atheros supportant le a/b/g/pre-n, pouvant faire de l'injection et autre joyeusete, le tout sur du pci-express.

Alors bon a moins de trouver les 1000euro de plus qu'il me faudrait pour un vaio, je crois que je vais rester sur mon macbook rosi avec son ecran decolle et tremblotant !


(De toute facon il finira bien par cramer et etre echange avant la fin de fin de l'apple care :d)


----------



## jcbarker (1 Avril 2007)

Pour en revenir au sujet initial , j'ai le même soucis avec on Mac book acheté en Septembre 2007, le bord se fissure, ça me fout bien la haine qd meme

J'ai recollé une premiere fois, et là je viens de le refaire , le pire c'est que la fissure progresse


----------



## desertea (2 Avril 2007)

Sav !!!!!


----------



## laf (2 Avril 2007)

Perso, je suis prêt à payer 500 de plus uniquement pour ne pas avoir à faire de la maintenance au lieu de me servir de ma machine, et pour ne pas voir l'interface immonde de win$.


----------



## aegir (2 Avril 2007)

laf a dit:


> Perso, je suis prêt à payer 500 de plus uniquement pour ne pas avoir à faire de la maintenance au lieu de me servir de ma machine, et pour ne pas voir l'interface immonde de win$.



C'est pas un probleme d'interface, c'est un probleme de système.

win c'est pas un système, c'est n'importe quoi.

OSX c'est d'abord un UNIX, et UNIX c'est un bon système. Quand on a un bon système, on peut y mettre une bonne interface.

Alors, après, l'interface d'OSX c'est une question de goût. En ce qui me concerne il y a bcp de choses qui m'énnervent sur OSX, j'ai tendance à préférer KDE.

Mais bon, le principal est d'avoir un bon systeme, après l'interface, on peut toujours y mettre ce qu'on veut.

En plus d'etre un bon système, c'est aussi du bon hardware. Mon iBook G4 1GHz 12" est quasi parfait. Il n'est pas comme un Dell qui flingue la batterie en 6 mois. 

Juste un reproche, quand le disque dur claque, il vaut mieux avoir un PC qu'un iBook...


----------



## samoussa (21 Avril 2007)

Horreur est damnation

Comme si cela ne suffisait pas, je viens de d&#233;couvrir une fissure sur la coque de l'ecran du macbook, juste au dessus du petit reposoir sur lequel il vient reposer une fois ferm&#233;. 

Le probleme est d'autant plus penible qu'apres 5 reparations apple ne voudra sans doute toujours pas me changer la machine.  Probleme cosmetique   honteux !!


----------



## le busson (21 Avril 2007)

heu, vou savez s'ils ont changé ce plastique défectueux? je viens de commander mon macbook et je commencerais presque à le regretter ap avoir lu tt ca....


----------



## Mickjagger (25 Avril 2007)

Bon ben une amie avec un MacBook Blanc de base livré début septembre 2006 par l'AppleStore vient de découvrir le même problème.
Comme pour pas mal d'autres gens, c'est une personne très soigneuse, utilisant une housse de protection LaRobe, bref... en gros le plastique du MacBook (du moins cette série) ne résiste pas à un usage normal...

C'est chiant quand même, c'est la loterie chez Apple. Mon vieil iBook G3 500 à 6 ans et il est nickel mais j'ai vu pas mal de modèles G3 ou G4 rejoindre le cimetière des ordis à cause de la carte mère ou autres faux contacts dans la charnière.
Mais pourtant l'iBook avait une coque conçue différemment, d'une part le bord était beaucoup moins tranchant pour les poignets, et il ne pouvait pas y avoir cet enfoncement et ces fissures. Bref c'est moins costaud sur le MacBook, ou alors il fallait prévoir un plastique renforcé. 

Si on prend l'AppleCare, on est obligé de déposer l'ordi également dans un centre agréé? ou il y'a une possibilité qu'Apple envoie un colis via UPS ou TNT?


----------



## Nics (16 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

D'apr&#232;s Macbidouille le probl&#232;me serait officiellement reconnu... (Quelle rapidit&#233; Apple ! Incroyable...)

Je suis impatient de voir la r&#233;action face &#224; ma demande de remboursement &#224; Apple...


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (16 Mai 2007)

Cool ! Je vais enfin pouvoir faire échanger mon MacBook qui se fissure sur le dessous (au niveau des charnières).

Résumé des pannes : 

- Changement de la carte mère pour l'allumage aléatoire de la webcam.
- Deux changements du top / clavier / touchpad pour décoloration.
- Et maintenant fissure sur le dessous.

J'ai appelé Apple, ils seraient pour un échange, maintenant il faut que je passe par le centre de maintenance qui m'annonce un délai de 3 semaine pour l'échange


----------



## knight2000 (16 Mai 2007)

Une bonne chose que Apple reconnaisse le problème, mais bon les délais sont trop longs.
Enfin, .... , pour récup un mac sans fissures, ca vaut quand même le coup


----------



## MamaCass (16 Mai 2007)

Yes 

News macg&#233; : 

http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=125515

Contente pour vous tous 
Il &#233;tait temps.


----------



## pacis (16 Mai 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Yes
> 
> News macgé :
> 
> ...



la boucle est bouclée ...


----------



## samoussa (16 Mai 2007)

Bon, je résume : Machine achetée Fin septembre 2006

-Chgt d'ecran
-chgt de topcase
-chgt d'Inverter
-chgt de topcase n°2
-chgt de bottomcase (verni à 200 euros qui ecaille)

A l'heure qu'il est j'ai
-une fissure sur le tour de l'ecran
-un nouveau pb d'inverter
-un ventilateur qui siffle à haut regime. 

Ah oui j'oubliais, le SAV a "perdu"   le n° de serie collé sous le topcase lors du premier chgt. Bilan si demain on change la CM, la machine n'a plus de n° de série du tout.

Apple m'a recontacté aujourd'hui pour me dire qu'ils me recontacteraient demain pour me dire si eventuellement un echange est OK.


----------



## Ax6 (17 Mai 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Bon, je résume : Machine achetée Fin septembre 2006
> 
> -Chgt d'ecran
> -chgt de topcase
> ...



T'as vraiment pas de bol :rose: jsuis vert pour toi  jtouche du bois, ma machine est coriace, même plus, à part Pixelou (c'est le nom de mon pixel endormi dans un coin de mon écran) j'ai aucun soucis avec mon blackbook...
J'espère que tu n'auras plus de soucis avec ton Mac


----------



## i.catch (28 Mai 2007)

Bonjour


je viens de récupérer mon macbook parce que le DD avait lâché sans prévenir bien sûr et je m'aperçois maintenant que le côté droit du trackpad commence à se décoller. Comme je l'ai acheté en septembre 2006, j'ai encore quelques mois de garantie. Si j'attends jusqu'en octobre pour voir comment cela évolue, le SAV me fera-t-il la réparation gratuitement ? Certains d'entre vous ont-ils obtenu un échange de la machine ? Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## samoussa (28 Mai 2007)

i.catch a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> 
> je viens de récupérer mon macbook parce que le DD avait lâché sans prévenir bien sûr et je m'aperçois maintenant que le côté droit du trackpad commence à se décoller. Comme je l'ai acheté en septembre 2006, j'ai encore quelques mois de garantie. Si j'attends jusqu'en octobre pour voir comment cela évolue, le SAV me fera-t-il la réparation gratuitement ? Certains d'entre vous ont-ils obtenu un échange de la machine ? Merci pour vos réponses.



Pas d'echange pour "si peu" et cela se comprend. Je serais toi je n'attendrais pas la fin de la garantie...


----------



## i.catch (30 Mai 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Pas d'echange pour "si peu" et cela se comprend. Je serais toi je n'attendrais pas la fin de la garantie...





Merci pour la réponse. Je vais contacter le SAV.


----------



## Tlab (30 Mai 2007)

La qualité du MacBook laisse vraiment à désirer. Là le top case de mon BlackBook commence à se décoller au dessus des ports, à la gauceh de l'iSight et en bas du trackpad. alors bien sûr, c'est infime, moins d'un demi millimètre, ça ne gêne en rien le fonctionnement de la machine, mais c'est moralement décourageant car suffisament accentué pour gêner visuellement et insuffisament accentué pour être réparé. Je ne veux pas être mauvaise langue, mais ce genre de problème aurait pu être réglé depuis le temps, au lieu de se vanter de "vitesses accrues" sur les nouveaux MacBooks.


----------



## Bjeko (30 Mai 2007)

Ce topic est carrément angoissant pour les possesseurs de macbook :affraid: 

A tout hazard, pour ceux qui ont des problèmes : vous pouvez donner votre numéro de série (pomme / info sur ce mac / 2 clics sur "version..." (juste en dessous de Mac OS X) pour qu' on sache de quelle usine il sortent ?


----------



## samoussa (30 Mai 2007)

personnellement, j'ai reçu il y a 3 jours mon macbook echangé et la finition (black) semble la même que sur la 1ere version (très bonne apparement), mais c'est avec le temps (qq mois) qu'il faut juger. Pac contre le core2 2,16 ghz enterre carrement le core1 2ghz, et le disque dure 160 go est rellement plus veloce que sur les premiers modeles. Enfin, il chauffe bcp moins egalement.


----------



## san_ (30 Mai 2007)

Bjeko a dit:


> Ce topic est carrément angoissant pour les possesseurs de macbook :affraid:



C'est clair . Moi qui reçoit le mien demain ou après demain.. (mon premier mac). Le problème existe toujours sur les derniers modèles ?


----------



## pacis (31 Mai 2007)

san_ a dit:


> C'est clair . Moi qui reçoit le mien demain ou après demain.. (mon premier mac). Le problème existe toujours sur les derniers modèles ?



potentiellement oui, tant qu'ils n'auront pas changer la façon ou le type de fabrication...


----------



## Ax6 (31 Mai 2007)

Le mien n'a aucun probl&#232;me d'aucune sorte, mais voici sa s&#233;rie (c'est un black CoreDuo 2Ghz) : 4H64121TVMM


----------



## xao85 (31 Mai 2007)

Mon pauvre Samoussa tu es maudit!!!
Tu dois en avoir plus que marre, j'imagine???
Ils te l'ont échangé ta machine?


----------



## samoussa (31 Mai 2007)

tout juste. j'ai reçu ma nouvelle machine vendredi dernier (core2 2,16ghz - DD 160 go) pour l'instant elle tient le coup . Au "moindre" problème, je revends l'engin et je prends un imac :mouais:


----------



## xao85 (31 Mai 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> tout juste. j'ai reçu ma nouvelle machine vendredi dernier (core2 2,16ghz - DD 160 go) pour l'instant elle tient le coup . Au "moindre" problème, je revends l'engin et je prends un imac :mouais:



A la fin j'ai cru que tu allais mettre "je prends un pc"... :rateau: tu m'as fait peur!
En tt cas tu auras fait toute les séries de macbook toi!


----------



## Bjeko (31 Mai 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> Le mien n'a aucun problème d'aucune sorte, mais voici sa série (c'est un black CoreDuo 2Ghz) : 4H64121TVMM



Moi aussi j' ai un black chinois   > 4H = usine asustek

Le mien (4H7101XLWGM ) est nickel aussi : ça doit etre une série bénie


----------



## dmo95 (31 Mai 2007)

Et bien ... sujet long mais somme toute très intéressant ... moi je le reçoi la semaine prochaine, ca craind


----------



## mamatt (1 Juin 2007)

Bonjour a tous , après avoir fait le tour de tout les forum (et les site anglosaxon) j'en est deduit (c'est juste un suposition donc soyer cool s'il vou plais) que ce sont le bord en cahoutchoux qui aider le developement de ses fissurs ( pour ne pas dire que ses bord cosait les fissure..) donc si on coupe au cuter une parti (sans tout charcuté bien sur) ca "réglai" le problème du moins ca le limitait au si non, (comme moi je fait ^^) je ne ferme jamais mon laptop (sauf 2/3 fois dans l'anné quand je pars en voyage) donc a priorie pas de fissur.. vous en pensée quoi ?


----------



## samoussa (1 Juin 2007)

mamatt a dit:


> Bonjour a tous , après avoir fait le tour de tout les forum (et les site anglosaxon) j'en est deduit (c'est juste un suposition donc soyer cool s'il vou plais) que ce sont le bord en cahoutchoux qui aider le developement de ses fissurs ( pour ne pas dire que ses bord cosait les fissure..) donc si on coupe au cuter une parti (sans tout charcuté bien sur) ca "réglai" le problème du moins ca le limitait au si non, (comme moi je fait ^^) je ne ferme jamais mon laptop (sauf 2/3 fois dans l'anné quand je pars en voyage) donc a priorie pas de fissur.. *vous en pensée quoi ?*



qu'il faut que tu prennes des cours d'orthographe...:mouais: parce que là, c'est un record


----------



## kissscool (1 Juin 2007)

c'est vrai que c'est fou


----------



## mamatt (1 Juin 2007)

Vous vous etes rendus compte tout seul de mes difficulté en orthographe .. enfin quoi j'ai 13 ans ..


----------



## samoussa (1 Juin 2007)

Houston...on a un problème :mouais:


----------



## Ax6 (2 Juin 2007)

mamatt a dit:


> Vous vous etes rendus compte tout seul de mes difficulté en orthographe .. enfin quoi j'ai 13 ans ..



Et tu as pas vu tous les pointillés rouge dans ton texte ? :rateau:


----------



## mamatt (2 Juin 2007)

bon befff passont  alors ma reponce ? si je laisse le macbook ouvert, j'ais toujours ce probl&#232;me ? et si je coupe cette but&#233; ? merci de vos reponces


----------



## Tox (2 Juin 2007)

Pour ma part, je vais simplement ajouter ça.


----------



## Bjeko (2 Juin 2007)

hmmm, je ne sais pas quoi trop en penser  

c' est p-e une solution efficace pour &#233;viter des probl&#232;mes (que l' on n' aura p-e jamais), mais &#231;a casse l' esth&#233;tique pure du MB...

Bon &#231;a sera toujours moins vilain que le notebook Acer d' un ami, d&#233;ja moche au d&#233;part et qui est affubl&#233; de ce genre de protection mais en version... orange :afraid:


----------



## Ax6 (2 Juin 2007)

mamatt a dit:


> bon befff passont  alors ma reponce ? si je laisse le macbook ouvert, j'ais toujours ce probl&#232;me ? et si je coupe cette but&#233; ? merci de vos reponces



Ben oui, faut les couper ces petit trucs en caoutchouc... Apple a merd&#233; dans les moules, franchement &#224; quoi &#231;a sert ces excroissances 

Plus s&#233;rieusement, tu te demandes pas &#224; quoi sert ces petit trucs en caoutchouc ? C'est s&#251;r si on claque l'&#233;cran du macbook &#233;nergiquement, avec le temps il y aura peut-&#234;tre une fissure  quoique, j'en sais rien, moi je fais attention, vu que les aimants sont d&#233;j&#224; puissants, je laisse m&#234;me pas les aimants fermer mon Mac, c'est moi qui accompagne la fermeture.

Par contre j'aimerai bien voir l'&#233;tat de ton &#233;cran, lorsqu'il sera quadrill&#233; de marques de touches parce qu'il n'y aura plus les caoutchoucs...


----------



## mamatt (2 Juin 2007)

perso mon ecran n'est jamais fermer &#224; l'exeption d'une fois ou deux et en plus je fait super attention a mon petit mac cherie


----------



## Tox (2 Juin 2007)

Bjeko a dit:


> hmmm, je ne sais pas quoi trop en penser
> 
> c' est p-e une solution efficace pour éviter des problèmes (que l' on n' aura p-e jamais), mais ça casse l' esthétique pure du MB...
> 
> Bon ça sera toujours moins vilain que le notebook Acer d' un ami, déja moche au départ et qui est affublé de ce genre de protection mais en version... orange :afraid:


 C'est transparent et à peine visible sur du plastique blanc.

Je trouve surtout cet accessoire utile pour répartir la pression sur tout le châssis lorsque tu sers le MB pour le porter.

Le capot de mon iBook est voilé après un usage mobile intensif de 30 mois.


----------



## san_ (6 Juin 2007)

Sinon, la solution la plus simple que j'ai trouv&#233; pour &#233;viter les ennuis :







2 petits bouts de carton coll&#233;s de part et d'autre &#224; la feuille de protection en mousse livr&#233;e avec le macbook. C'est la qu'on voit que les lamelles de caoutchouc emettent une pression assez important ^^.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

dites moi

est ce que la coque peut etre changee en qq heures dans un apple center ?

car je vis au vietnam, pas d'apple center ici, mais je me deplace souvent autour, en asie et la semaine prochaine je vais  notamment a bangkok, j'ai garde ma facture d'achat avec moi, meme quitte a payer, si je peux faire changer la coque en qq heures au lieu d'attendre des semaines...

merci


----------



## Tox (6 Juin 2007)

Je reviens &#224; l'assaut, apr&#232;s avoir plac&#233; les petits patins sur mon MacBook.

Constat :

C'est moins joli avec que sans, mais c'est largement supportable.

Vu l'&#233;tat de la feuille livr&#233;e avec le mac (apr&#232;s une semaine seulement), il est &#233;vident que le pression n'est pas n&#233;gligeable sur le plastique des repose-mains.

Une fois les patins pos&#233;s, l'alignement de l'&#233;cran sur le clavier est optimal et on peut sans autre le serrer (pincer devrais-je dire) dans une seule main. Aucune d&#233;formation.

Une fois les patins pos&#233;s, les buttoirs de l'&#233;cran sont un milim&#232;tre du repose-main. Plus de risque de choc ou de pression, si on ferme bien entendu soigneusement l'&#233;cran.

Bref, j'adopte ce syst&#232;me de patins en ur&#233;thane (j'insiste sur la mati&#232;re qui ressemble fortement &#224; la mousse de la Tucano). Je pense qu'au vu du prix demander (13 $), le jeu en vaut la chandelle.

J'ai profit&#233; d'ajouter dans ma commande une protection d'&#233;cran en tissu micro-fibre, j'ajoute &#224; cela une Tucano et j'obtiens un syst&#232;me pratique et plus esth&#233;tique qu'un simple bricolage pour emporter mon MB partout


----------



## Tox (6 Juin 2007)

san_ a dit:


> Sinon, la solution la plus simple que j'ai trouvé pour éviter les ennuis :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ta solution est intéressante, mais tu augmentes en même temps l'écart entre le cadre de l'écran et la partie inférieure du MB.

Une petite photo valant mieux qu'un long discours, je te laisse le lien de Radtech qui illustre mon propos. J'ai constaté le même problème sur mon iBook après deux ans et demi.

Je pense que ce n'est pas des plus judicieux dans la durée, puisque le reste du cadre du MB sera sujet à des pressions plus ou moins forte lorsque tu prendras en main l'ordinateur fermé.


----------



## san_ (6 Juin 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Ta solution est intéressante, mais tu augmentes en même temps l'écart entre le cadre de l'écran et la partie inférieure du MB.
> 
> Une petite photo valant mieux qu'un long discours, je te laisse le lien de Radtech qui illustre mon propos. J'ai constaté le même problème sur mon iBook après deux ans et demi.
> 
> Je pense que ce n'est pas des plus judicieux dans la durée, puisque le reste du cadre du MB sera sujet à des pressions plus ou moins forte lorsque tu prendras en main l'ordinateur fermé.


Certes l'écart augmente, mais de si peu... ça ne se voit même pas, ce doit être de l'ordre de 1mm tout au plus (c'est un carton très fin, qui vient de l'emballage d'un rouleau d'aluminium ).


----------



## mamatt (6 Juin 2007)

ouai mais tout de m&#234;me 12 &#8364; le gramme et demi de plastique je trouve ca quand meme enorne, on peut faire la meme chose pour 1&#8364; en plus sympa...  et puis hop j'en ais marre un coup de cuter sur ces but&#233; (un peut pas completement bien sur) plus de probl&#232;me de fissure a 5balle nan mais alor ...


----------



## Tox (6 Juin 2007)

mamatt a dit:


> ouai mais tout de même 12  le gramme et demi de plastique je trouve ca quand meme enorne, on peut faire la meme chose pour 1 en plus sympa...  et puis hop j'en ais marre un coup de cuter sur ces buté (un peut pas completement bien sur) plus de problème de fissure a 5balle nan mais alor ...


 Je ne suis pas là pour te convaincre, mais il s'agit de tampon dans une matière peu commune (c'est-à-dire difficile à trouver dans le commerce et encore plus enquiquinante à couper en cercle relativement régulier) et 12  pour éviter le SAV ou des traces de cuter sur ton cadre, pour moi, le choix est vite fait. Avec une modification à l'arrache, ton MB aura l'air un peu "cheap" et bien mal entretenu.

A ce propos, si tu tentes le cuter, je serais curieux de voir le résultat.

En vrac :
Tu risques de démolir les deux plastiques de l'écran lors de la manipulation.
Tu n'obtiendras que très difficilement une surface égale avec un rendu correct.
J'imagine que les butées sont là pour quelque chose, certainement en lien avec la webcam intégrée affleurante.
La surface en contact avec le cadre de l'écran ne sera que multipliée. Dans un sens tu agrandis le point d'impact lorsque tu fermes ton MB, mais le choc est toujours présent (et peut-être réparti aussi sur la webcam). En outre, les frottements du cadre sur le repose-mains seront plus importants en terme de surface.
Enfin, il est assez évident que tu risques la garantie de ta machine, puisque tu modifies la fonction du "clapet" de ton laptop. En clair, si des composants (la webcam toujours) sont abîmés, le SAV aura beau jeu de dire que cela vient de cette modification.

Tout ça pour 12  sur une machine en valant plus de 1'000...


----------



## Tox (6 Juin 2007)

san_ a dit:


> Certes l'écart augmente, mais de si peu... ça ne se voit même pas, ce doit être de l'ordre de 1mm tout au plus (c'est un carton très fin, qui vient de l'emballage d'un rouleau d'aluminium ).


 Là aussi, je n'ai pas d'action chez Radtech. Simplement, leur solution est simple, élégante et justifiée...

Personnellement, je trouve la feuille insérée par Apple vraiment de bien mauvais goût et en décalage avec le reste du produit (emballage inclus). 

Lorsqu'on voit les efforts fournis pour la présentation du carton d'emballage d'un MB... Apple ferait mieux de soigner les détails fonctionnels (un napperon en microfibre avec une pomme pour logo, par exemple) et de vendre les MB dans du carton recyclé.


----------



## samoussa (6 Juin 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Lorsqu'on voit les efforts fournis pour la présentation du carton d'emballage d'un MB... Apple ferait mieux de soigner les détails fonctionnels (un napperon en microfibre avec une pomme pour logo, par exemple) et de vendre les MB dans du carton recyclé.



Oh mais je me rappelle d'un temps où les macs éaient fournis avec un petit chiffon doux de bonne qualité (j'ai toujour gardé celui de mon premier imac, et je nettoie mon macbook avec) qui permettait de nettoyer délicatement l'ecran :rose:. Maintenant, marge oblige y'a plus que dalle


----------



## Tox (6 Juin 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Oh mais je me rappelle d'un temps où les macs éaient fournis avec un petit chiffon doux de bonne qualité (j'ai toujour gardé celui de mon premier imac, et je nettoie mon macbook avec) qui permettait de nettoyer délicatement l'ecran :rose:. Maintenant, marge oblige y'a plus que dalle


 Ce n'est que bon sens, tant les écrans de nos portables méritent souvent un petit dépoussiérage, quelque soit l'endroit où nous les ouvrons. Pour ma part, c'est le deuxième accessoire que j'achète, juste après la Tucano.


----------



## plusjamais (20 Juin 2007)

Bonjour, 

Et une de plus !! 
J'ai acheté mon Macbook en septembre 2006. En Janvier, ( 4 mois après!) même problème que vous exactement au meme endroit: je vais a l'apple center, ils me le reparent sans aucun probleme! 5 mois après, il y a 2 semaines, même problème, même endroit!!!
J'ai appelé APPLE, qui m'a sans aucun scrupule dit que c'etait un probleme vraiment treeees étrange, du jamais vu !! mais que bon, allez, ils vont etre gentils, ils vont me le reparer gracieusement!!
Je crois rêver là! je lui ai dit " Mais heureusement encore! je veux que vous me trouviez une solution concrète et durable!!", alors là il m'a apporté LA solution!!
Oui oui, ecoutez bien, IL EXISTE UNE SOLUTION A CE PROBLEME: L'extension de garantie "Apple care" à 300 euros pour 3 ans!! 

J'hallucine! Je trouve que c'est une honte de vendre des produits a ce prix et de pas assurer derrière!!

Aujourd'hui mon Macbook est à nouveau en reparation, il reviendra tout beau, je n'en doute pas, mais jusque quand? Une fois la garantie passée, ca va etre classe de travaillé sur un Macbook avec du scotch!!

Comme je vois que beaucoup ont ce porbeme, n'est il pas possible de faire une lettre "commune"? De saisir une association tous ensemble? 

Je suis purement degoutée, mais malheureusement je ne peux pas le revendre ( j'ai tout mes logiciels et j'en ai vraiment besoin!!) 

Dites moi ce qu'on peux faire au niveau de la loi!


----------



## guiguilap (20 Juin 2007)

Bizarre, j'ai un MacBook depuis decembre et pas ce problème ! Ca marque juste un peu mais c'est tout :rateau:


----------



## xao85 (20 Juin 2007)

plusjamais a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Et une de plus !!
> J'ai achet&#233; mon Macbook en septembre 2006. En Janvier, ( 4 mois apr&#232;s!) m&#234;me probl&#232;me que vous exactement au meme endroit: je vais a l'apple center, ils me le reparent sans aucun probleme! 5 mois apr&#232;s, il y a 2 semaines, m&#234;me probl&#232;me, m&#234;me endroit!!!
> ...



Je compatis, tu fais partit des premi&#232;res g&#233;n&#233;rations de macbook qui essuient les pl&#226;tres. 
J'ai donn&#233;!


----------



## Mickjagger (21 Juin 2007)

Le problème c'est que rien n'indique que le MacBook Core 2 duo ne soit pas exactement touché par le même problème, on est pas du tout sûr que le plastique et sa conception aient été modifiés.


----------



## Quicky76 (21 Juin 2007)

j'ai observer moi aussi le même problème sur mon portable mais aprés avoir envoyé mon mac en garantie par le biai de darty pendant plus d'un mois j'ai préférer recoller soigneusement le petit bout de plastique qui partait.

Penser vous que j'ai bousiller ma garantie ??


----------



## xao85 (21 Juin 2007)

Quicky76 a dit:


> j'ai observer moi aussi le même problème sur mon portable mais aprés avoir envoyé mon mac en garantie par le biai de darty pendant plus d'un mois j'ai préférer recoller soigneusement le petit bout de plastique qui partait.
> 
> Penser vous que j'ai bousiller ma garantie ??



Je pense pas!


----------



## Ravenshield (1 Juillet 2007)

ben voilà, à mon tour mon Macbook core2duo est fissuré dans l'angle droit.
j'ai déjà changé le clavier pour des pb de touches bruyantes et un décollement 1mois après son achat. il semble donc que la qualité  n'est pas évolué.... je suis bon pour recontacter le SAV....c'est lourd, je suis un peu déçu d'autant plus que je suis sur Mac depuis plus de 15 ans et jamais un pb sur tous mes ordis...
phil


----------



## Tox (1 Juillet 2007)

Essayez les petits patins dont je vous parlais ! Mon MB ainsi équipé fait un joli son sourd lorsque je le ferme et la pression de l'écran est également répartie sur toute la coque supérieure.


----------



## Ravenshield (1 Juillet 2007)

je ne ferme jamais l'écran (oui, je sais c'est un portable qui ne bouge presque pas )
donc ça n'est pas dû à la fermeture.


----------



## Tox (1 Juillet 2007)

Alors c'est myst&#233;rieux ! Tu ne le bouges pas, tu ne le fermes pas et il y a une fissure...


----------



## Tox (2 Juillet 2007)

Après réflexion, cela ne pourrait-il pas être une conséquence du démontage de ta machine lors des problèmes de clavier ?


----------



## kaos (3 Juillet 2007)

Moi aussi j'ai la meme merde ..... juste avant les vacances bordel

Je lis le sujet et je me dis tiens jette un oeuil au tiens .... moi la fissure commence a peine et le bout n'est pas d&#233;tach&#233; !

En fait c'est &#224; cet endroit que l'on appuie sa main et il doit y avoir une serie de coque qui ne sont pas tres solide ...

Faut compter combien de temps pour cette r&#233;paration ? en moyenne quoi ...

zut zut et zut ZUUUUUUT


----------



## Mickjagger (3 Juillet 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Alors c'est mystérieux ! Tu ne le bouges pas, tu ne le fermes pas et il y a une fissure...



La coque chauffe pas mal donc ça suffit peut-être à faire apparaitre ces fissures.

Mais bon ils ont vraiment choisi un plastique de m... là, je serais curieux de connaitre le nombres de machines qui ont fait un tour au SAV...


----------



## Ravenshield (3 Juillet 2007)

effectivement c'est curieux, mais  en même temps c'est l'endroit où les poignets sont reposés pour taper .:mouais:


----------



## kaos (8 Juillet 2007)

Macgénération à noté cet article parru sur Macbidouille.com ici

J'éspére ne pas avoir de probléme pour le passer au SAV quand méme ... mon mac à peine 4-5 mois .


----------



## bv974 (13 Juillet 2007)

rafael974 a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde!
> 
> Je suis nouveau sur votre forum même si je vous lis de temps en temps (vos conseils sont très pratiques), j'ai décidé de m'inscrire pour faire part de mes problèmes!
> J'habite l'île de la Réunion, les macbooks reçus ici n'échappent pas à la règle : mon frère et moi avons acheté 2 macbooks blanc et après plus de 6 mois d'utilisation voilà ce qui nous arrive :
> ...




Salut à tous,

je suis de l'île de la Réunion comme toi Rafael974 et mon macbook noir se fissure sur le côté droit près du trackpad. Dans la même semaine ma batterie m'a lâché... Je suis allé à Apple Stor et là bas on m'a dit d'aller à Stor Solution. Depuis j'ai reçu une batterie neuve et on m'a changé ma coque sans aucun problème. Mais j'avais au préalable imprimé la note qu'apple avait envoyé à tous les centres de maintenance disant d'accepter les macbook fissurés. En tout cas je suis déçu de la qualité des macbook. C'est mon premier mac et mon prochain c'est sûr se sera un macbook pro ! L'alu ne devrait pas se fissurer !


----------



## Tox (13 Juillet 2007)

bv974 a dit:


> C'est mon premier mac et mon prochain c'est sûr se sera un macbook pro ! L'alu ne devrait pas se fissurer !


 Effectivement, il ne fera que se tordre.  Essaie déjà de faire réparer ton MB, on croit trop souvent que l'herbe est plus verte dans le jardin d'à côté...


----------



## hotblood (14 Juillet 2007)

Il m'est arrivé la même mésaventure que sliderone (macbook blanc fissuré!!!). Que dois-je faire? Appeler le SAV Apple ou aller directement chez un revendeur agréé (Nantes ou Belfort car je suis dans ces 2 villes souvent). En tout cas comme mon MB est toujours sous garantie je suis heureux d'apprendre qu'il est "couvert". Par contre , ce sont les délais qui m'effraient.


----------



## kaos (14 Juillet 2007)

hotblood tu n'as qu'a apporter ton mac dans un apple center agrée et c'est tout // ils sont au courant de ce problème .Maintenant les délais dépendent des magasins et de nombreux paramètres.

J'apporte le mien mardi et en plus de la fissure mon mac à un problème de ventilateur ...
on dirait un diésel maintenant ... il fait un bruit incroyable c'est insupportable :mouais:.

Je vais chez http://www.iconcept.fr (Toulouse ) à qui j'ai déjà eu à faire et ils ont été incroyablement pro ,rapide ,disponibles et rassurants.


----------



## hotblood (15 Juillet 2007)

C'est cool, j'emmène mon MB à Nantes fin juillet. Y a un apple Premium (rue des Tanneurs). En espérant qu'ils interviennent rapidement.


----------



## kaos (24 Juillet 2007)

mon mac est au SAV ....... :sleep:


----------



## rafael974 (24 Juillet 2007)

bv974 a dit:


> Salut &#224; tous,
> 
> je suis de l'&#238;le de la R&#233;union comme toi Rafael974 et mon macbook noir se fissure sur le c&#244;t&#233; droit pr&#232;s du trackpad. Dans la m&#234;me semaine ma batterie m'a l&#226;ch&#233;... Je suis all&#233; &#224; Apple Stor et l&#224; bas on m'a dit d'aller &#224; Stor Solution. Depuis j'ai re&#231;u une batterie neuve et on m'a chang&#233; ma coque sans aucun probl&#232;me. Mais j'avais au pr&#233;alable imprim&#233; la note qu'apple avait envoy&#233; &#224; tous les centres de maintenance disant d'accepter les macbook fissur&#233;s. En tout cas je suis d&#233;&#231;u de la qualit&#233; des macbook. C'est mon premier mac et mon prochain c'est s&#251;r se sera un macbook pro ! L'alu ne devrait pas se fissurer !



Salut &#224; tous et &#224; toi bv974!

D&#233;sol&#233; de ne pas avoir post&#233; avant, nos 2 macbooks sont aussi r&#233;par&#233;s depuis plusieurs semaines! Oui, &#224; la R&#233;union, aucun probl&#232;me, m&#234;me sans leur montrer la ptite note sur les fissures, ils changent tout, batteries, coques, et aussi airport (et oui, le macbook de mon fr&#232;re ne d&#233;tectait plus la carte interne!)
Tout &#231;a m'a permis de revendre le mien, je ferai un tour &#224; l'apple expo de Paris, finalement je suis assez int&#233;ress&#233; par le macbook pro 2,4ghz...

Bonne chance &#224; tous ceux qui font face &#224; ces ptits probl&#232;mes!


----------



## kaos (25 Juillet 2007)

Les fissures sont bien dues à un défaut de la coque de certains macbook de première génération et c'est effectivement la fermeture du portable qui casse le plastique.

Les apple center connaissent parfaitement ce problème ..... les nouvelles coques devraient résister sans problème ... je vais quand même me munir des caoutchoucs cités plus haut dans ce fil et un apple care me tranquillisera quelques temps 

je récupère mon ordi demain


----------



## Tlab (25 Juillet 2007)

> les nouvelles coques devraient résister sans problème ...


 
A ce propos, sait-on si les "nouvelles coques" ne souffrent plus des nombreux décollements qui apparaissent dès la première semaine d'utilisation sur les MacBooks ? Je parle des décollements légers, pas des décollements spectaculaires des premiers jours. Par exemple, le décollement d'un demi-millimètre sur 3 cm de long à gauche de l'iSight ?


----------



## kaos (25 Juillet 2007)

Je n'ai pas encore commandé les fameux caoutchoucs .... mais j'ai trouvé une parade
qui me semble bien plus discrete ..... cet adhésif appelé BARNIER dans le spectacle ... on l'utilise pour attacher les cables sons etc ..... en fait c'est de l'adhésif d'éléctricien .... légèrement épaix mais pas trop ... j'ai découpé deux fines bandes que j'ai mise sur les
renforts // supports de la coque supérieur ... on ne voit rien ( blackbook oblige ) et en attendant ça absorbe tres bien les mini chocs .. je ne manquerais pas de faire des photos.

Et puis je ne me suis pas gèné pour prendre un apple care qui je trouve est tres bon marché !


----------



## Thanidran (26 Juillet 2007)

bv974 a dit:


> mon prochain c'est sûr se sera un macbook pro ! L'alu ne devrait pas se fissurer !



Il ne fissure pas, mais est sensible a la corrosion* due a l'acidité de la sueur... Je ne sais pas si c'est beaucoup mieux 

J'ai eu ce problème, et j'ai du coller un film plastique au niveau des reposes poignets pour eviter que cela ne recommence après le remplacement du Topcase, qu'Apple a effectué sans rechigner


----------



## hotblood (4 Août 2007)

Topcase changé hier par Apple Nantes ("At&Mis" rue du Bois Briand) sans souci et pris en charge par la garantie initiale. Je vais me diriger vers cet adhésif afin de protéger les plastiques. Les délais de livraison des pièces détachées semblent être très courts (ou alors j'ai eu du pot sur ce coup!!!). Topcase commandé le mercredi, arrivé le vendredi suivant. MB emmené le vendredi et récupéré sur place (1/2 h d'attente). NICKEL


----------



## Tox (4 Août 2007)

L'adhésif semble une bonne idée pour les modèles noirs, effectivement. Les patins dont je parlais apporte un avantage supplémentaire : ils renforcent la qualité de l'alignement entre les deux parties du MacBook.

D'un point de vue esthétique, ils ne se remarquent que très peu sur un modèle blanc. Il suffit de les poser en respectant un bon alignement et ils n'attirent plus l'oeil. Sur un noir par contre...


----------



## guiguilap (4 Août 2007)

C'est quand m&#234;me emb&#234;tant ce soucis, sur un ordinateur &#224; ce prix... Moi du temps ou j'avais mon MacBook, j'avais l'impression de tenir compagnie &#224; un ordinateur en cartons :mouais:..


----------



## Tox (4 Août 2007)

Le souci d'alignement concerne tous les portables. D'ailleurs, les tampons dont je parle sont prévus à la base pour les PowerBook, car l'alu présente plus souvent des problèmes de torsion...

Non, pour ma part, mon MB me suit partout et me semble assez solide (pour l'instant).


----------



## Ax6 (6 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> C'est quand m&#234;me emb&#234;tant ce soucis, sur un ordinateur &#224; ce prix... Moi du temps ou j'avais mon MacBook, j'avais l'impression de tenir compagnie &#224; un ordinateur en cartons :mouais:..


 

En m&#234;me temps, qu'il soit en alu, en carton ou en plastique, les ordinateurs portable en g&#233;n&#233;ral sont plus ou moins fragiles. Je trouve que mon MB ne souffre pas de sa plasticit&#233;, il est comme neuf (mis &#224; part les traces de doigts Blackbook oblige...)

Je suis content de lui, il me suit partout, et font baver tous les possesseurs de PC Windows qui gal&#232;rent...

Non, vraiment, 1 an que je l'ai et aucun soucis...

Au fait ma copine a achet&#233; son MB en m&#234;me temps que le mien, et ne souffre pas non plus de fissures et autres soucis li&#233;s au plastique, pourtant, nos MB sont ouvert puis ferm&#233; 3 &#224; 4 fois par jour en moyenne. et bien plus certains jours...


Un petit calcul : 365 x 4 = 1460 

Donc 1460 fois ouvert/ferm&#233;s et nos MB sont comme neuf


----------



## Tox (6 Août 2007)

Je l'ai dit plusieurs fois sur les forums, le polycarbonate (coque des iBook/MacBook) est certainement plus judicieux que l'aluminium pour prot&#233;ger une machine portable.

Par contre, la fa&#231;on dont le repose-poignets est con&#231;u sur le MacBook me semble bien moins solide que sur les iBook. En effet, au d&#233;montage, on s'aper&#231;oit qu'il s'agit d'une plaque bien peu &#233;paisse pos&#233;e sur le laptop, puis simplement viss&#233;e &#224; l'arri&#232;re et sur les c&#244;t&#233;s. Bref, il est presque normal (avec une telle conception) qu'il y ait des risques de d&#233;collement, voire de fissure, surtout si cette plaque est d&#233;coll&#233;e aux points de pression de l'&#233;cran.


----------



## bgi-seb (6 Août 2007)

Je trouve tout ceci très inquiétant,  surtout que je viens d'acquérir un MB C2D black fin juillet. Ces problème de fissures touchent' ils toutes les versions ou principalement les premières séries ?
En tous cas, j'ai pris une assurance complémentaire a la fnac, et finalement je ne le regrette pas.
Surtout que la fnac m'a déjà changé le MB au bout de deux jours, a cause d'une touche du clavier qui était cassée.
Ce remplacement aurait été effectué même sans l'assurance, mais je suis inquiet pour les mois a venir. Un MB même si c'est beau, ça vocation première, c'est une utilisation nomade, et la j'ai l'impression que même un soigneux comme moi  aura des problèmes.

Et connais t' on le taux de retour en SAV, car comme cela à été dit plus haut, un forum regroupe souvent les cas a  problèmes , et quelques dizaines de malchanceux, ne sont pas représentatif en "terme de %".
Bien sur il est scandaleux que des acheteurs honnête ne voit pas les réparations de leur machine prise en charge par le SAV ou le constructeur.


----------



## Tox (6 Août 2007)

Te fais pas de souci ! A mon sens, le MacBook est solide et supporte tr&#232;s bien le nomadisme.

Par contre, pour cet usage nomade (avec risque de pression sur l'ordinateur, par exemple quand tu le prends ferm&#233; &#224; une main), pense aux patins dont je vante les m&#233;rites depuis une page maintenant . Et ajoutes-y un chiffon microfibres afin d'&#233;viter tout contact entre l'&#233;cran et les touches. Tu seras par&#233; et ne risqueras que peu de d&#233;sagr&#233;ments.

PS : et qu'on ne me dise pas que cela co&#251;te trop cher ! Surtout en comparaison du prix de la machine.


----------



## MamaCass (6 Août 2007)

D'accord avec Tox, quand j'avais mon ibook, je lui avais offert un slip crumpler, il aimait beaucoup :love: :rose:


----------



## Abricot_ (6 Août 2007)

Lut ! 

Petit nouveau sur ce forum, je découvre avec plaisir que ce poste est une mine d'informations !! 

Up up ! 

 Namaste


----------



## Tox (6 Août 2007)

Pour info, le chiffon Radtech est légèrement moins cher que le Crumpler et on peut ajouter à la commande les fameux patins.


----------



## Skeud (6 Août 2007)

bonsoir

je viens de voir ce post!!

quels sont la marque des patins?ou les trouve t on?

 sur les dernieres generations de macbook (date de juin je crois), y'a t il deja eu un probleme de ce genre?


----------



## Tox (7 Août 2007)

Pour les patins (et pour de nombreux autres petits accessoires), je passe par Radtech.


----------



## bonesbreaker (7 Août 2007)

J'ai les patins radtech depuis 3 semaines et effectivement c'est genial,mais comment apple n'a pas  pens&#233; &#224; incorporer un tel system des le d&#233;part!!!
Quand on pense que des ingenieurs se cassent la t&#234;te (pour &#234;tre polis!)du matin au soir c'est dingue qand m&#234;me.
M&#234;me sur mon acer(tres bien et solide soit dit en passant)ils sont integr&#233;s d'origine!


----------



## Skeud (7 Août 2007)

Pouvez vous me donner le lien des patins radtech svp j'n'arrive pas à mettre la main dessus sur leur site!!!


----------



## Tox (7 Août 2007)

Et voilà !


----------



## Skeud (7 Août 2007)

merci bcp tox!!!


----------



## Skeud (7 Août 2007)

ah mais j'avais vu ca!!! donc tu dis tox qu'en en mettant 2 sur un macbook on a bcp moins de chance que de le voir fissurer??? c'est bien ca? si oui c'est clair que 12&#8364; plutot qu'un SAV!!!


Pour un MBP ca peut etre utile/mieux ou pas?


----------



## Tox (7 Août 2007)

Pour ma part, j'en ai plac&#233; 8 : 4 dans les coins. 2 &#224; &#233;gale distance de l'iSight, soit de chaque c&#244;t&#233; du trackpad et 2 au milieu des montants de l'&#233;cran.

La mati&#232;re de ces patins amortis correctement la fermeture de l'&#233;cran et permet d'assurer un espacement &#233;gal &#224; celui de la charni&#232;re du MB.

Seul l'usage &#224; long terme me dira si oui ou non c'est efficace contre les fissures...


----------



## Tox (7 Août 2007)

Skeud a dit:


> Pour un MBP ca peut etre utile/mieux ou pas?


 Cela devrait permettre d'éviter en partie la maladie des châssis alu : la torsion au niveau de la fermeture de l'écran.


----------



## Skeud (7 Août 2007)

ok d'accord! merci bien alors je crois que je vais faire pareil que toi!

En fait je viens de remarque au bout de trois ans que j'avais la meme chose que toi sur mon DELL = 8 patins!!!!


----------



## KoRnFleX (10 Août 2007)

Bonjour a tous,

Je rejoins ( hélàs ) le groupe de discussion sur les fissures du macbook.

J'ai recu ce macbook fin mars ( commandé juste a l'annonce de la révision des macbook ).Il s'agit donc de la toute dernière MAJ, et en 3 mois, les fissures apparaissent déjà :/

Elles commencent a se former au niveau de l'encoche gauche ou l'on place le doigt pour ouvrir l'ecran, et sur l'angle gauche du portable, peut avant la vis.
A y regarder de plus près, j'ai l'impression que ces 2 fissures vont pas tarder à se rejoindre  pour n'en former qu'une car je commence a voir un petit plis sur la longueur, juste en dessous de l'épaisseur de plastique ( du trackpad ).

Je pensais que cela venait du fait que ce plastique force sur le contour et que cela a craqué a cause de la chaleur du disque dur, mais ce dernier se trouve a droite, et non a gauche ou il y a les fissures :/

Donc je ne pourrais pa dire d'ou vient tout ca :/

Enfin bref, les boules qd meme de devoir aller au SAV au bout de 3 mois pour le plastique...
Ils vont en plus le garder pdt 15 jours :/


----------



## Ax6 (11 Août 2007)

KoRnFleX a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Je rejoins ( h&#233;l&#224;s ) le groupe de discussion sur les fissures du macbook.
> 
> ...




Vous savez quoi ?

Je commence &#224; penser que ce probl&#232;me est d&#251; &#224; des s&#233;ries de MacBooks fabriqu&#233; dans une (ou plusieurs Usines) et que soit il manque quelque chose dans la cha&#238;ne de production (Un gars de l'&#233;quipe de nuit qui s'endort...) 

Je pense &#224; &#231;a parce que &#231;a va faire 1 an que j'ai mon Blackbook et je n'ai aucune fissure, je le r&#233;p&#232;te, ma copine idem, et en voyant comment elle (mal)traite son Macbook (je rigole ) mais bon, je veux dire qu'on ne le prends pas avec des gants de velours et qu'on ne le ferme pas en glissant un chiffon avant l'effet des aimants...

Bref, on l'utilise sans penser &#224; ne pas le claquer fort, ou autre, et j'ai beau mettre mon nez dessus, il n'y a aucune trace d'usure (renfoncement etc...) !


En tout cas, je suis de tout coeur avec vous les gars, en esp&#233;rant que vous n'ayaient plus ce soucis apr&#232;s le SAV.

Au fait, je viens de voir ceci sur macway entre autre (fnac aussi d'ailleurs) :







C'est une coque de protection, je me dis que &#231;a peut s&#251;rement, en plus de prot&#233;ger des griffes, maintenir le tour du Macbook et emp&#234;cher l'affaissement (d'o&#249; la fissure...)

Celui ci est pour MB pro, mais existe aussi pour MB 13"


----------



## kaos (11 Août 2007)

j'utilise cette coque depuis sa sortie .... pas mal du tout mais ça alourdie l'ordinateur et attention a la chauffe quand méme


----------



## David_b (18 Août 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Pour les patins (et pour de nombreux autres petits accessoires), je passe par Radtech.



+1 (et merci pour l'astuce !) 
Je viens de les installer sur mon MB blanc et c'est nickel 
J'avais remarqué que l'endroit sur le repose poignet où cognent les ergots de l'écran commençaient à s'user : stress ! Grâce aux petis patins radtech, ils ne touchent plus le repose poignet... et l'écran est bien mieux maintenu. Top... 

En plus, ils sont presques discrets


----------



## kaos (30 Août 2007)

je viens de commander les fameux tampons en caoutchouc .... on verra:rose:


----------



## kaos (30 Août 2007)

y a aussi ça ? pourquoi pas ?


http://cgi.ebay.fr/Film-silicon-pour-clavier-Macbook-13-3-Housse-Remote_W0QQitemZ170144021400QQihZ007QQcategoryZ69560QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2007)

kaos a dit:


> je viens de commander les fameux tampons en caoutchouc .... on verra:rose:



Comment on fait pour acheter les ptits tampons quand on n'a pas de dollars et que des euros svp ? Il faut faire une sorte de change virtuel ou passer par Paypal ou autre chose ?


----------



## David_b (31 Août 2007)

aganim07 a dit:


> Comment on fait pour acheter les ptits tampons quand on n'a pas de dollars et que des euros svp ? Il faut faire une sorte de change virtuel ou passer par Paypal ou autre chose ?



tu payes en ligne avec ta carte, pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2007)

David_b a dit:


> tu payes en ligne avec ta carte, pourquoi ?


Ok. Euhhh je savais pas comment faire. Mais si c'est automatique c'est cool ! Merci


----------



## kaos (1 Septembre 2007)

oui c est automatique et a un moment la transaction s'affichera en euros //

Une solution efficace aussi est "Paypal" ( tu creer un compte un fois et par la suite tu n auras plus a retaper tout tes numeros banquaires et adresse ... paypal s 'en occupe )

j'ai tapé un code de promo affiché sur le site et j ai eu 10% ...... tjrs ça de gratté


----------



## thermiqueman (4 Septembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Oui dis que tu a contacté une association de consommateurs et ils te le repareront direct...
> 
> Tout bon commercial preferera te le reparer que de se taper les emmerdes d'une association au tribunal....
> 
> Visiblement ces problemes de plastic semble etre resolus puisque tous les gens qui ont parlé de ce probleme ont visiblement leur ordi depuis plus de 6 mois, CaD avant les core2Duo....



J'ai un core2duo et exactement le problème de décalage d'écran et de fissure en bas à droite au niveau de la fermeture


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

thermiqueman a dit:


> J'ai un core2duo et exactement le problème de décalage d'écran et de fissure en bas à droite au niveau de la fermeture



Ta machine est récente ? Si c'est un Code2Duo c'est la rev C non ? Tourne-toi vers le SAV  Tu le fermais délicatement ton Macbook ? Dans quelle circonstance la fissure est apparue ?


----------



## thermiqueman (6 Septembre 2007)

aganim07 a dit:


> Ta machine est récente ? Si c'est un Code2Duo c'est la rev C non ? Tourne-toi vers le SAV  Tu le fermais délicatement ton Macbook ? Dans quelle circonstance la fissure est apparue ?



machine de 4 mois maintenant, fissure depuis 2 semaines environ, core 2duo ouij'le ferme délicatement mais j'le porte souvent d'une main  et aucune condition spécifique pour l'appartiion, sinon j'attend d'avoir fini m'a recherche d'entreprises pour mon apprentissage ingénieur (j'dis ça au cas ou des gens aient un piston sur rouen xd) pour le mettre en SAV


----------



## kaos (6 Septembre 2007)

j'ai reçu aujourd'hui les petites pastilles plastique Wildeepz pour eviter la cassure de la coque ..

16 euros et voilà 10 pastilles de quelques millimetres ... je les install dans la nuit


----------



## Tox (6 Septembre 2007)

kaos a dit:


> ...je les installe dans la nuit


 Avec un peu de lumière, j'espère ? Sinon, je dis chapeau !


----------



## kaos (6 Septembre 2007)

et un microscope pour les attraper ...c'est vraiment ultraminuscule ... elles ont intèrèt à coller correctement !


----------



## Tox (6 Septembre 2007)

Elles collent tr&#232;s bien ! 

Si jamais, pour l'alignement, j'ai plac&#233; quatre pastilles aux coins (facile).

Puis une sur chaque montant horizontal (au milieu). Pour &#234;tre s&#251;r que ce soit parall&#232;le, j'ai ouvert une fen&#234;tre de la largeur de l'&#233;cran et hop collage &#224; la m&#234;me hauteur de chaque c&#244;t&#233; de la fen&#234;tre.


Enfin, deux pastilles autour de l'iSight. L&#224;, pour le centrage, j'ai dispos&#233; les deux pastilles &#224; la m&#234;me hauteur de chaque c&#244;t&#233; du trackpad et j'ai referm&#233; l'&#233;cran.

Si &#231;a peut t'aider... Bon collage !


----------



## greggorynque (7 Septembre 2007)

h&#233;h&#233; je rejoint ce fil a mon grand regret

l'usure due a la fermeture de mon macbook a meme fait un petit trou dans mon trackpad

sans compter un coin cass&#233; du a un choc (j'entend que le revetement a p&#233;t&#233; pas la coque (sur 5mm de long par 2mm de large)

et les taquets de fermeture ont meme laiss&#233; des traces qui risquent de fissurer sous peu

pourtant ma soeur egalement detentrice d'un macbook n'a pas ce probleme, je rassure donc les futurs acheteurs cela doit etre un probleme de serie

en passant je prendrais un photo de nos 2 switch prochainement


----------



## kaos (7 Septembre 2007)

J'ai eu ce probleme et mon num&#233;ro de serie machine est 3R6390YVVMN

j'ai pos&#233; les petits tampons plastiques cette nuit ..... c'est pas beau du tout :mouais:
j'espere que c'est efficace ... je n'en ai mis que 4 ... je garde les autres en rechange


----------



## Luminien (7 Septembre 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> Je trouve que mon MB ne souffre pas de sa plasticité, il est comme neuf (mis à part les traces de doigts Blackbook oblige...)


 
Des traces de doigts? c'est-à-dire?
J'aurais pensé que la matière utilisée pour ce macbook noire était à l'épreuve de l'usure quotidienne, en tout cas plus que les macbooks blancs en plastique avec pleins de micro rayures de partout...


----------



## David_b (7 Septembre 2007)

kaos a dit:


> j'ai posé les petits tampons plastiques cette nuit ..... c'est pas beau du tout :mouais:


Une fissure, c'est plus laid


----------



## Tox (7 Septembre 2007)

kaos a dit:


> j'ai posé les petits tampons plastiques cette nuit ..... c'est pas beau du tout :mouais:
> j'espere que c'est efficace ... je n'en ai mis que 4 ... je garde les autres en rechange


 Personnellement, je ne les vois même plus...


----------



## thermiqueman (12 Septembre 2007)

quelqu'un connait il un centre apple dans la région rouennaise pour fouttre en SAV, ou sinon comment sait ont où donner son mac acheté sur l'apple store?


----------



## David_b (12 Septembre 2007)

thermiqueman a dit:


> comment sait ont où donner son mac acheté sur l'apple store?



en téléphonant au SAV Apple


----------



## xao85 (12 Septembre 2007)

Sur le sit d'apple tout simplement: http://apple.viamichelin.com/b2b2c/...ctyorpc=Rennes&strCountry=000001424&x=41&y=14


----------



## kaos (12 Septembre 2007)

sur le site apple store une page est r&#233;serv&#233;e a &#231;a " trouver un vendeur " et tu chercher par r&#233;gions // je ne trouve plus le lien mais avec un peu de patience  

teste &#231;a 


il me semble qu'avec une recherche par "vendeur" &#231;a marche aussi  c'est con j'ai utilis&#233; &#231;a y a 3 jours pour mon macbook

a &#231;a y est .... ptite modif de message dans le forum  et zouuu


voil&#224; pour toi

et au cas ou voici un revendeur apple chez toi  http://www.docteurmack.fr/

*all&#233; fait p&#233;ter les "discos"   *


----------



## kaos (12 Septembre 2007)

je m'incline ....le lien de xao dechire tout .... c'est qu'il à été rapide le petit .... p'tétre parceque là je suis sur pc mais attendez que je récupere mon mac demain 


Pour les discos alors ?


----------



## thermiqueman (13 Septembre 2007)

Ookk merci bien, j'me souvenais d'un centre agréé sur Rouen mais c'est apparement plus le même, mercii !


----------



## SouCaline (15 Septembre 2007)

Surprise ! A non pas tant que ça.

Moi aussi je me suis aperçu tout juste hier soir d'une fissure.
J'ai appelé ce matin Apple et on m'a dit de l'enmener dans un centre agréé Apple. Du coup soit il ira à St Priest ou Bron. Et ensuite le centre me dira si Apple le prend en charge ou non. J'espère que oui. L'ordinateur date de fin février début mars.
J'ai seulement la possibilité de m'y rendre le Samedi car en semaine je suis sur Chambery.

J'ai aussi un problème de disque dur où je suis sur que c'est pris en charge par apple mais que je ne suis pas encore allez faire réparer par manque de temps. Mais cette fissure m'indique je dois prendre le temps.

Je vous tiens au courant des choses.


----------



## kaos (15 Septembre 2007)

ne t inquiete pas c'est pris en charge et la note d'apple est citée plus haut dans le forum.


----------



## sandrine91 (29 Septembre 2007)

bonjour à tous  
mon  macbook qui dâte d' août 2006 (1ère génération core duo) est fissuré sur le topcase au niveau de la prise magsafe sur environ 5 cm.....:rose: 
il n'est plus sous garantie évidemment et je n'ai pas pris l'applecare....
savez vous combien coûte le changement du topcase ??
merci par avance si vous avez des infos


----------



## xao85 (30 Septembre 2007)

sandrine91 a dit:


> bonjour à tous
> mon  macbook qui dâte d' août 2006 (1ère génération core duo) est fissuré sur le topcase au niveau de la prise magsafe sur environ 5 cm.....:rose:
> il n'est plus sous garantie évidemment et je n'ai pas pris l'applecare....
> savez vous combien coûte le changement du topcase ??
> merci par avance si vous avez des infos



Raaaaa Sandrine, ça fai un baille! 
Normalement le prix d'un top case de macbook n'est pas hors de prix... et en plus ça se change très rapidement!


----------



## sandrine91 (30 Septembre 2007)

Coucou Xao  
et oui ça faisait un bout de temps que je n'étais pas venu vous voir  
j'espère que tu vas bien ainsi que ton Mac !
merci pour le renseignement je vais aller dans un centre de réparation pour voir si je peux le commander.
bon dimanche à toi !
bises
Sandrine


----------



## xao85 (30 Septembre 2007)

sandrine91 a dit:


> Coucou Xao
> et oui ça faisait un bout de temps que je n'étais pas venu vous voir
> j'espère que tu vas bien ainsi que ton Mac !
> merci pour le renseignement je vais aller dans un centre de réparation pour voir si je peux le commander.
> ...



Tu nous tiens au courant!


----------



## sandrine91 (30 Septembre 2007)

pas de soucis


----------



## eric75007 (12 Octobre 2007)

pour Sandrine91

Mon Macbook qui date de Juin 2006 se fissure aussi . Il n'est plus sous garantie comme le tien.

Je suis all&#233; dans un centre apple et on m'a dit de t&#233;l&#233;phoner a Apple car il ne pouvait rien faire .

J'ai donc appel&#233; Apple . Mon interlocuteur m'a gard&#233; 3/4 d'heure en ligne pour savoir quel type de d&#233;faut j'avais sur mon topcase.

Puis il m'a pass&#233; un sup&#233;rieur qui m'a a nouveau pos&#233; tout un tas de question.

Finalement ce dernier m'a demand&#233; de lui envoy&#233; par mail des photos du topcase et des d&#233;fauts.

Rappel quelques heures plus tard ... Il m'indique qu'Apple prend en charge le remplacement.

Pour une fois je dis Bravo &#224; Apple de faire face &#224; ces responsabilit&#233; (un ordi qui part en morceau faut avouer que c'est pas tr&#232;s courant et quand ca se passe &#224; grande &#233;chelle c'est que c'est un d&#233;faut de conception et non pas une panne al&#233;atoire).

Je suis donc satisfait et vais a nouveau pouvoir utiliser mon Macbook sans scotch !


----------



## kaos (12 Octobre 2007)

Content pour toi eric  c'est pô tres agréable de voir son ordi partir en miette .... j ai eu le meme souci et tout c'est arrangé an quelques jours juste en l'apportant ds un apple store !

je leur ai donné l'url de message de macgé et macbidouille // ils étaient au courrant de la note interne d'apple // du coup j'ai joué le jeu et je leur ai pris un apple care :love:


----------



## greggorynque (12 Octobre 2007)

oh tu es gentil, car 300&#8364; le changement de coque 

surtout quand il vois qu'il le change meme hors garantie


----------



## kaos (12 Octobre 2007)

j'y reflechissais avant de toute façon  mais mon ordi est garanti jusqu'an 2010 

y a un sav a paris qui fais les apple care a 80 euros moins cher ! je savais pas que des reducs etaient possibles ! si j avais su 


allé bonne journé les macusers ... je pars avec mon macbook .... il a rendez vous avec une O2R .... je dois le faire tout propre


----------



## sandrine91 (12 Octobre 2007)

eric75007 a dit:


> pour Sandrine91
> 
> Mon Macbook qui date de Juin 2006 se fissure aussi . Il n'est plus sous garantie comme le tien.
> 
> ...



merci Eric pour l'info 
quel numéro as tu appelé pour joindre Apple ??
je crois que je vais essayer .... qui ne tente rien n'a rien .....
bonne fin de journée
bises
Sandrine


----------



## kaos (12 Octobre 2007)

ça sert a rien d'essayer ou telephoner a apple puisqu'ils ont reconnu le probleme et fais circuler une note a ce sujet // les apple center // sav sont donc parfaitement au courrant du probleme ..... bon pour etre rassuré on peut toujours appeler apple mais normalement y a pas de souci meme si l ordi n est plus sous garantie.


----------



## sandrine91 (12 Octobre 2007)

merci Kaos !  lundi j'appellerai le sav de Reims pour leur demander si la r&#233;paration sera prise en charge ...
pouvez vous me donner le lien pour la note qu'a diffus&#233; Apple pour la prise en charge du probl&#232;me de fissure ?
merci beaucoup pour l'info


----------



## philann (23 Octobre 2007)

*Bonjour,

petite question:  *Je viens de me rendre compte de fissures sur mon Macbook: &#224; partir des vis sur la gauche jusqu'au milieu de la coque sur le devant.









Mon Macbook a six mois seulement et les fissures ne sont pas tr&#232;s importantes mais plac&#233;es &#224; un endroit sensible. D'o&#249; mes questions:
1/ Vaut-il mieux attendre que &#231;a empire avt de le faire r&#233;parer? Ou est-ce que pour si peu il peu y avoir une prise en charge?
2/ D&#233;lais de r&#233;paration: Vaut-il mieux apple SAV ou un apple center? J'avoue que c'est ce qui me fait h&#233;siter pour la r&#233;paration. Je n'ai que cet ordi et &#233;crit ma th&#232;se dessus, rester quinze jours sans ordi est un vrai probl&#232;me pour moi!!!
3/ En cas de r&#233;paration connaissez vous un bon apple center sur paris (d&#233;lais rapides!!)? Celui d'Al&#233;sia par exemle?

Merci d'avance


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2007)

kaos a dit:


> bon pour etre rassuré on peut toujours appeler apple mais normalement y a pas de souci meme si l ordi n est plus sous garantie.



il n'existe aucune directive d'apple pour les macbook étant hors garantie et ayant des fissures


----------



## kaos (23 Octobre 2007)

ici macinside // quand a la garantie un geste commercial est possible //
De nombreux macusers on vu leur ordi réparés alors que la garantie etaient passée de quelques semaines

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2007-05-16/#14404


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2007)

kaos a dit:


> ici macinside // quand a la garantie un geste commercial est possible //
> De nombreux macusers on vu leur ordi réparés alors que la garantie etaient passée de quelques semaines
> 
> http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2007-05-16/#14404



mais rien n'est pas prévu par défaut  ... hors garantie


----------



## philann (23 Octobre 2007)

Perso je suis encore sous garantie et j'ai m&#234;me un apple care pour encore deux ans et demi. C'est pourquoi je me demande si &#231;a ne vaut pas la peine d'attendre encore un peu avant de faire r&#233;parer. La question est surtout, Apple r&#233;pare-t-il tout type de fissure, y compris quand des morceaux de plastique ne partent pas ou ne se d&#233;collent pas r&#233;ellement? Et si oui dans quels d&#233;lais??

J'avais d&#233;j&#224; eu un probl&#232;me du genre avec mon ancien Ibook, ms c'&#233;tait sur le cot&#233; de l'&#233;cran, donc pas juste sur le bord, pas &#224; un endroit que l'on manipule tous les jours. Brefs, je suis pas maniaque, juste inqui&#232;te quant &#224; l'&#233;volution des fissures l&#224; o&#249; elles se trouvent.


----------



## kaos (23 Octobre 2007)

Macinside on sait bien que lorsqu'un defaut est admis par apple meme les machines hors garantie sont prises en charge et c est normal // c est la cas pour de nombreuses batterie etc ... non ?

Quand a toi philan je le ferais changer au plus vite // c est pas tres agréable d avoir un ordi abimé et tu vas voir que ça tout le temps


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2007)

il n'y pas de pris en charge direct ... en hors garantie, c'est apple qui d&#233;cide au cas pas cas


----------



## benvs86 (2 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème depuis aujourd'hui. Vu la position de la fissure je pencherais plutôt sur la pression de la paume comme origine. Mais j'ai deux questions:

-Doit on amener la preuve d'achat pour changer le topcase

-Est-il possible de téléphoner à un centre de maintenance afin qu'il commande le topcase et que la réparation se fasse en instantanée.

En réalité c'est parce que je suis en erasmus aux Usa et j'ai oublié mon ticket d'achat en Belgique. En plus le centre agrée le plus proche est à 1h de bus. Donc cela me simplifierait et réduirait les déplacements

D'avance merci pour d'éventuels éclaircissements.

Benoit


----------



## kaos (2 Novembre 2007)

Ben non mec // tu dois te deplacer car le sav doit voir ta machine pour faire une demande mais tu n'en as que pour 1 semaine max d'immobilisation ..... vas y un lundi matin a l ouverture // 24hrs pour que la piece arrive et tu auras ton ordi le samedi au plus tard en théorie 

Pour la preuve d achat ça depend des SAV mais normalement oui // j espere que tu ne l'as pas perdu sinon fais une demande a apple // mais innutile d appeler apple pour ta nouvelle coque 


Ne dis pas que c est la pression de la main c est sensé etre une faiblesse d'une serie de premiere coque.


----------



## arnpsyke (2 Novembre 2007)

meme probleme ici. Plastique remplacé en 2 jours gratuitement (mon macbook a plus de un an) par macline à Bruxelles. Service impeccable et travail très soigné.


----------



## alex-avignon (19 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour
Je devrais switcher dans les jours prochains pour MB 2.2.... mais quand je lis tous les problèmes de fissures sur MB je me pose des questions... quelqu'un sait il si le problème de fissures liés à la qualité des plastiques utilisés sur 2006 / deb 2007 est il résolu? Y a t  il eu des notes d'apple en ce sens? 
Des MB de l'été 2007 fissurés ?

Merci de vos réponses???

Alex


----------



## kaos (19 Novembre 2007)

ce probleme est bien réglé mais tu n'est pas à l'abri d'un pépin .... mais tu verras que le SAV d'apple est un des meilleur ( sauf quelques cas particuliers ) moi mon hd interne 
a cassé au bout de 6 mois , j ai eu ce probleme de fissures aussi ! ce sont des choses qui arrivent // tu ne peux pas anticiper ...

Contrairement aux idées reçues il peut etre intéressant d'acheter une machine sur le reconditionné .... car ce sont souvent des machines qui ont eu un probleme technique et donc tout a déjà été chané et refait a neuf .... la panne potentiel est déjà arrivée donc tu es tranquille en théorie.

Il y a aussi l'apple care // tu as un an pour l'acheter ( je le conseille ) pour un macbook c'est 300 euros et deux ans qui se rajoutent a ton année de garantie // a acheter avant la date de fin de garantie.

Voilà avec tout ça .... et puis les macbook sont maintenant bien rodés ! et tout les problèmes sont connus d'apple et ont été résolus ... c'est pour ça qu'il ne faut pas toujours avoir le dernier cri et attendre de voir les retours utilisateurs.

Tu comptes acheter neuf ?


----------



## alex-avignon (19 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir

MErci de la réponse, oui plutot du neuf... à cause des fissures je voulais presque passer sur du MBP... petite question, d'ou tu tiens que la Pomme a réglé le problème des fissures... ?? Ils ont changé la qualité du plastique car il semblerait que le plastique soit au coeur du problème... 
plus de problème de jaunisse??

En fait comme c'est un switch tous ces messages / fissures me font flipper... je regardais de nouveau les Vaio c'est tout dire!!!


----------



## kaos (19 Novembre 2007)

de toute façon si tu as un souci il y a le SAV .... moi j ai aussi un pc et je ne suis pas tres a la mode puisque je pense que window xp est un tres bon systeme mais la macbook est une bekane allucinante et je te conseille plus un macbook qu un Macbook pro ...
Ils sont plus beaux et on peut changer soi meme la ram et le hd interne ... chose qui ne peut pas se faire sur la serie pro ( pour le hd )

ça depend de ce que tu veux faire en meme temps mais les macbook sont déjà des machines foutrement puissante et leur design est excelent.

Mais c est juste mon avis ... regarde bien les fiches techniques : compare ... a toi de voir
il ne faut pas flipper a cause du forum : c est un forum d aide donc tu ne verra pas les millions d utilisateur n ayant pas eu de soucis de fissures etc .... eux ne postent pas ici


----------



## tous-les-ex (19 Novembre 2007)

Je trouve anormal qu'un si beau matériel qui est généralement acheté par des clients soigneux s'abime aussi facilement.
Alors, exigeons une réparation au titre de la garantie.
Je ne suis pas vraiment étonné au vu de la qualité des matériaux utilisés pour la construction de l'Ibook G4 12" 1.3go que je suis en train de démonter. bricoler là dedans fait peur, même si on est pas trop mauvais et bien équipé.
jb


----------



## Ax6 (19 Novembre 2007)

kaos a dit:


> de toute façon si tu as un souci il y a le SAV .... moi j ai aussi un pc et je ne suis pas tres a la mode puisque je pense que window xp est un tres bon systeme mais la macbook est une bekane allucinante et je te conseille plus un macbook qu un Macbook pro ...
> Ils sont plus beaux et on peut changer soi meme la ram et le hd interne ... chose qui ne peut pas se faire sur la serie pro ( pour le hd )
> 
> ça depend de ce que tu veux faire en meme temps mais les macbook sont déjà des machines foutrement puissante et leur design est excelent.
> ...



D'accord avec toi 

regarde Alex d'Avignon , je post et j'ai pas de fissure, rien que  pour te rassurer, forcément ici ya 10 possesseurs de Macbook fissuré sur les 12 macs qui ont ce problème de fissure

Ce problème s'explique facilement (Et oui Jean-Michel de la chaîne 3 de l'usine de Corée bâtiment B9 Poste 129 - attention Jean-Michel est du  poste du matin)

Après avoir fêté son anniversaire la veille, il a passé la nuit à cuver dans les toilettes, et force est de constater que les bombes de désodorisants de chiotte donne des spasmes musculaires à celui qui les  respirent.

J'en arrive donc au problème de fissure, Jean-Michel à donc repris son poste d'assemblage de Macbook alors que des spasmes musculaires arrivait toutes les 40 minutes.

Comptons alors 8h de travail, soit 8x60 minutes = 480 min que divise 40 = 12

Nous retrouvons donc les 12 Macbooks qui ont ce problèmes car lorsque le spasme arrivait, il donnait systématiquement un coup de tournevis d'électricien dans la charnière intérieur calant le pad mouse...

D'où la fissure 

Encore une énigme résolue par moi-même


----------



## DarkLord (19 Novembre 2007)

alex-avignon a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Des MB de l'été 2007 fissurés ?
> 
> Alex



pour info, ma soeur a eu son MB blanc fin juin (donc c'est l'été puisque après le 21 juin...  ), et elle a eu le pb.  
Pas de façon super marquée (j'espère pour elle que ça n'empirera pas), mais un petit éclat de plastique blanc est parti, au niveau du bord droit, là où on pose la paume.

voilu voilu...


----------



## kaos (19 Novembre 2007)

Tu vas loin ...    mais bon c'est acceptable comme version. un peu tiré par les cheveux ...

Rappelons qui fabrique les macbook ? hein ? quelles usines ? ASUS .... des assembleurs et fabricants pc ... inutile de comparer avec les ibook .... on n'y arriveras pas

l ibook est le top de ce que apple a mis sur le marché ! on n en reverra plus des machines comme ça ... elles ont quelques lacunes techniques mais bon ...


----------



## WITER (23 Décembre 2007)

Salut à tous, 
philan tu n'est pas le seul à avoir ce problem de fissure sur la partie inferieure du macbook blanc. Le mien a àla fois la fissure à droite à coté du tracpad (fissure prise en charge par appel, ils attendent la piece pour me le changer) et les fissures sur la partie inferieure comme ton macbook. 
Par contre apparement cette partie la n'est pas prise en charge par appel. Je pense qu'il faudrait créer un poste pour répértorier tous les possesseurs de macbook qui ont des fissures à cette endroit afin de démontrer à apple que ces également une panne réccurentes.En plus les fissures s'agrandissent de plus en plus.

Je profit de ce poste pour passer également mon coup de geule. EN 18 mois j'ai acheté 2 macbook blanc, le premiers acheté en juillet 2006 je les ramené chez apple apres 8 mois parce que:
1)les touches du clavier partaient et
2)e plastique ce decolorais à droite et a gauche du tracpad.

 Le 2eme acheté en mai 2007 à deja eu comme pannes:

1)des fissures sur la coque en juillet
2)la dalle est mortes en septembre
3)une cassure à droite au niveau du tracpad du à l ergot qui se trouve à droite de la
   camera
Je trouve que pour un portable à ce prix c'est limite de l'arnaque de produire des ordinateur si peu solide. Meme si appel à pris en charge toutes les pannes (sauf les fissure sous le bas de la coque, voir la photo).

Pour mon prochain achat d'ordinateur portable, je recherche un ultra portable, je ne sais pas si je resterais chez appel


----------



## Tox (24 Décembre 2007)

Ne pas perdre de vue qu'un très grand nombre de MB ne connaît aucun souci.

Sinon, pour ton problème de coque, j'ai le sentiment qu'au vu de la photo que tu présentes, la prise en charge ne doit pas poser de problème. On voit bien que la machine n'a pas subi de choc à cet endroit. Insiste auprès de ton revendeur et tiens-nous au courant. Tu peux aussi te fendre d'un appel directement chez Apple et/ou d'un courrier recommandé.


----------



## Tox (24 Décembre 2007)

kaos a dit:


> l ibook est le top de ce que apple a mis sur le marché ! on n en reverra plus des machines comme ça ... elles ont quelques lacunes techniques mais bon ...


N'oublions toutefois pas que l'iBook 12" a souffert de deux défauts récurrents durant toute sa carrière (G3 et G4) : des charnières agressives envers les câbles vidéo et une puce graphique (ou une puce d'alimentation de la puce graphique sur les G4) qui avait une fâcheuse tendance à se dessouder.

Dans les deux cas, on peut parler de défaut de conception...


----------



## twoletters (24 Décembre 2007)

Les jugements à l'emporte-pièce qu'on retrouve beaucoup ici sont normaux : on est toujours bien dégouté de se retrouver avec une si belle machine défectueuse ou qu'on juge mal conçue.

Toutefois, n'en faisons pas des généralités ! Une majorité de machines n'auront jamais ce genre de problèmes. Il est bien entendu évident qu'une partie des Macbook vendus seront défectueux et que leurs malheureux propriétaires vont devoir batailler pour les échanger, mais beaucoup de Macusers n'auront jamais ces soucis.

Voilà pourquoi j'hésite à venir sur ce genre de posts   Ca fait toujours trés peur. Meme si j'ai du mal à imaginer que ma machine, dont je prend soin et qui me semble solide pour le moment (surtout aux endroits ou se produisent les fissures), puisse connaitre ce genre de tracas.


----------



## jro44 (24 Décembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Tu peux aussi *te fendre* d'un appel directement chez Apple et/ou d'un courrier recommandé.


 
Sur un fil dont le titre est "_MacBook *fissuré*, que faire ?_" je trouve que tu mets le paquet dans la réponse :love: :love: :love:​


----------



## slimtonio (24 Décembre 2007)

Les 3 MB autour de moi (le mien et celui de 2 potes) ont le mm pb de fissure.
Il faut rajouter aussi la batterie défaillante, les taches sur le clavier et un trackpad qui s'est usé très très vite.
Alors sans faire de généralités, ça fait mal au coeur de payer si cher pour une qualité aussi médiocre finalement. (Le Acer de mon père n'a eu aucun souci de ce genre en 3 ans...)

En plus Apple sont qd mm des @#!@@# niveau SAV .
Une amie dont le lecteur DVD ne rejetait plus le CD s'est vu proposé une réparation à 350 (oui oui 350) pour ce seul lecteur!! Le CD est resorti tout seul au bout de 3 jrs....


----------



## kaos (26 Décembre 2007)

twoletters a dit:


> Les jugements à l'emporte-pièce qu'on retrouve beaucoup ici sont normaux : on est toujours bien dégouté de se retrouver avec une si belle machine défectueuse ou qu'on juge mal conçue.
> 
> Toutefois, n'en faisons pas des généralités ! Une majorité de machines n'auront jamais ce genre de problèmes. Il est bien entendu évident qu'une partie des Macbook vendus seront défectueux et que leurs malheureux propriétaires vont devoir batailler pour les échanger, mais beaucoup de Macusers n'auront jamais ces soucis.
> 
> ...


----------



## esales (26 Décembre 2007)

En lisant ce post, on a l'impression que tous les Macbook ont des problèmes.
J'ai eu peut-être de la chance, mais mon Macbook noir Santa Rosa n'a aucun soucis, pas de bruit, pas de problème de finition, pas de problème de batterie.

Bref en passant d'un vieux Powerbook à ce Macbook, j'avais une énorme appréhension, mais jusqu'à maintenant, la qualité ne me déçoit pas (à voir d'ici plusieurs mois, années).

En conclusion, les Macbook ne sont pas tous mauvais....


----------



## David_b (26 Décembre 2007)

esales a dit:


> En lisant ce post, on a l'impression que tous les Macbook ont des problèmes.


Pas de souci avec le mien, même le passage à Léo s'est fait dans la douceur 

Je crois que le vrai souci c'est l'espoir un peu naïf que certains mettent dans la "qualité" Apple (et l'habitude de quelques fanas de la pomme de vanter outre mesure les "qualités" du Mac) : Apple c'est pas un miracle de perfection et de générosité dans un monde voué au moindre coût, à la surconsommation et au profit à court terme. C'est un fabriquant d'ordinateurs comme les autres.

Mac ou PC, c'est une question de choix pas d'entrer au paradis de l'informatique ou en enfer: quel OS (Mac ou Windows ou Linux) et quel matos (PC monté à la main, acheté à carrouf) ou Mac clé en main. 
Un Mac tu l'allumes et tu bosses. c'est ça l'idée: ça marche. Mais ça n'empêche pas qu'il y ait des modèles foireux. D'autant plus que la production est délocalisée pour en réduire le coût. Mais ce n'est pas nécessairement lié au prix, ni à la délocalisation : mon 1er MacPro (la tour, donc) m'a grillé 3 disques durs, il plantait sans cesse. Le second est une merveille. C'est un MacPro 2,66ghz monté en Irlande dans les 2 cas.

jdcjdr.


----------



## filifab (26 Décembre 2007)

En ce qui me concerne mon MacBook s'est fissuré ce mois-ci, moins d'un mois avant la fin de garantie. L'Apple Center où je suis allé m'a changé la coque sans aucun problème. J'espère que le plastique est de cette fois-ci de meilleure qualité. J'évite désormais de fermer complètement mon MacBook si je ne sors pas de chez moi.


----------



## Ravenshield (27 Décembre 2007)

depuis l'achat de mon macbook, il y a plus d'un an maintenant, j'ai changé 2 fois la coque suite à des fissures....du coup je me demande si je ne vais pas prendre l'apple care!
je suis sur mac depuis 18 ans et c'est la première fois que j'ai ce genre de pb.
Néanmoins, je constate qd même que la qualité au niveau de la finition n'est plus là et c'est dommage


----------



## kaos (27 Décembre 2007)

Prend l'aplle care mec .... n'hésites pas .... de plus pour le coup apple joue le jeu car 300 euros pour deux ans de garantie ça reste correcte quand on voit les tarifs pratiqués par les SAV ... ça fait 150 euros par an et comme tu le dis la finition des mac à bien changée ..
et je n ai pas besoin de 18 ans chez mac pour le voir .... un simpkle passage de l ibook au
macbook suffit


----------



## Thanidran (29 Décembre 2007)

kaos a dit:


> t comme tu le dis la finition des mac à bien changée ..
> et je n ai pas besoin de 18 ans chez mac pour le voir .... un simpkle passage de l ibook au
> macbook suffit



ça c'est sur, les MacBook sont autrement mieux fini que les iBook, et de loin ! Et ce n'est pas les problèmes rencontrés par une minorité d'utilisateur qui me feront changer d'avis


----------



## desertea (30 Décembre 2007)

Thanidran a dit:


> ça c'est sur, les MacBook sont autrement mieux fini que les iBook, et de loin ! Et ce n'est pas les problèmes rencontrés par une minorité d'utilisateur qui me feront changer d'avis



Les MacBook ont une meilleure finition que les iBook !!! tu as fumé quoi mon cher ? 
J'ai les deux sous mes yeux (macbook et ibook G4) et c'est loin d'être le cas.


----------



## DrFatalis (30 Décembre 2007)

J'ai aussi les deux: ibook G3 et macbook.
La finition est similaire
j'ai du changer mon ibook car sa charnière a bouzillé son retroéclairage.... défaut de conception, mais non pris en charge.
Par contre, sa carte mère m'avait été changée, hors garantie, pour un problème pris en charge par apple.

Pour l'instant (macbook acheté en avril 2007), le macbook me donne toute satisfaction, je serais bien plus critique sur la baisse de qualité des soft apple (iworks, ilife).


----------



## Tox (30 Décembre 2007)

Même constat : entre un iBook G4 et un MB révision C. Qualité similaire : pour l'instant, il est évident que le MB souffre d'une erreur quant à la conception du boîtier (le principe de la feuille de plastique repose-poignets posée sur les bords cassants de la coque inférieure). Mais, ce n'est pas extrêmement grave. Surtout que cela s'accompagne d'une conception bien plus pratique pour atteindre la mémoire et le disque dur.

Par contre, mon G4 m'a fait le coup du chip qui se dessoude. Et ça c'est bien plus grave, mais bidouillable... Ce n'est pas celui qui a ouvert un iBook G4 qui me contredira. Cette machine n'est pas faite pour être désemboîtée.


----------



## desertea (30 Décembre 2007)

Pour ma part, j'ai un iBook G4 qui commence à dater et un Macbook qui vient de fêter sa première année.
Constat : l'iBook est nickel et fonctionne correctement. Le Macbook a la coque inférieure qui se fissure (et la garantie vient de se terminer) et à ce rythme il sera invendable !!!
Le trackpad semble plus usé que celui de l'iBook qui à 3 ans !!! 

Je précise que ils ont été tous les deux utilisés dans les même conditions.

Croyez vous qu'Apple puisse changer les coques fissurées ? sur des MacBook hors garantie ?
Moi je trouve que ce problème est un vis caché ou défaut de fabrication (design, matériaux) et qu'Apple devrait assurer les réparations nécessaires.


----------



## kaos (31 Décembre 2007)

Apple assure grave pour ça ...meme si ta garantie est passée tu peux quand meme faire changer ta coque ...

Un ami a eu un ibook dont la Cmere  a lachée 1 mois et demi apres la garantie et apple lui a changé gratos ....

il faut tester car ces fissures sont reconnuent comme defaut par apple donc ils jouent le jeu si c est pas 5 mois apres ta garantie.


----------



## desertea (31 Décembre 2007)

kaos a dit:


> Apple assure grave pour ça ...meme si ta garantie est passée tu peux quand meme faire changer ta coque ...
> 
> Un ami a eu un ibook dont la Cmere  a lachée 1 mois et demi apres la garantie et apple lui a changé gratos ....
> 
> il faut tester car ces fissures sont reconnuent comme defaut par apple donc ils jouent le jeu si c est pas 5 mois apres ta garantie.



Merci pour l'info !!!!! 
Je vais essayer de les contacter. Cependant je ne trouve aucun numéro de tél ?? (même sur le site, dans la rubrique support)

Help me !!!


----------



## MamaCass (31 Décembre 2007)

0800 046 046

En bas de la page d'accueil d'Apple France


----------



## desertea (31 Décembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> 0800 046 046
> 
> En bas de la page d'accueil d'Apple France



Oupssss merci !!


----------



## desertea (4 Janvier 2008)

J'ai donc suivi vos conseils !!! 
Un petit appel au 0800046046. Résultat des courses :

Même si mon MacBook n'est plus sous garantie, Apple prend totalement en charge le changement de coque de ma machine. 

C'est ma première expérience avec le SAV Apple, et je dois dire que j'en suis très satisfait.
Les conseillers sont très sympa et très pro. 

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas suivi, voici une petit photo de mon MacBook.


----------



## neocker (5 Janvier 2008)

Salut desertea !
Je suis dans le même cas que toi : mon Macbook se fissure, et je ne suis plus sous garantie depuis Septembre 2007. J'aimerais bien le faire réparer car j'aimerais le vendre pour passer au MBP...
Ils t'ont dit qu'ils prennent tout en charge, comment ça se passe après ? tu l'amènes dans un Apple Center pour qu'ils le réparent ?


----------



## desertea (5 Janvier 2008)

Ils m'ont donnés l'adresse de l'Apple center ou je devais rapporter mon MacBook.
J'ai téléphoné au centre de SAV, pour savoir comment se passe la suite des opérations.

Ils étaient déjà au courant (apple avait déjà téléphoné !! ), la personne m'a dit qu'une fois la pièce reçu, il y a 48h d'immobilisation. 

Donc pour résumer, la prise en charge est totale, lors de mon de coup de téléphone avec le service technique, mon interlocuteur semblait bien connaître le problème. Il m'a seulement demandé quelques photos afin de prendre la décision finale.

Pour ton info, évite de dire que tu comptes changer de machine. Car il risque de te proposer à la place d'une réparation, un bon de réduc de 100 sur ton prochain achat !!! 
Comme ta machine n'est plus sous garantie, mieux vaut la jouer douce !!!
Enfin, pense de préciser que ces fissures sont apparues avant la fin de la garantie. 

Tiens nous au courant!!


----------



## neocker (10 Janvier 2008)

Bon, je viens d'appeler le SAV d'Apple, et je suis vraiment satisfait ! 
Le technicien que j'ai eu au téléphone connaissait déjà le problème, et il m'a tout de suite fait l'ordre de réparation et m'a indiqué l'Apple center où je devrai rapporter mon MacBook.

L'Apple Center en question (que j'avais contacté la semaine dernière pour ce problème) prévoit un délai de 5 jours pour la réparation !

Merci le SAV d'Apple, qui est nickel !


----------



## desertea (10 Janvier 2008)

Content pour toi. Pour ma part, je dépose mon macbook la semaine prochaine très certainement.


----------



## kaos (12 Janvier 2008)

Certains SAV proposent de commander la piece et de téléphoner lorsque celle ci arrive ...
on gagne ainsi 2-3 jours avec son mac plutot que le laisser au SAV ... en attendant la piece.

c est ce que vient de faire un SAV ds le 11 eme pour moi ( suite a cette fissure ch de coque superieur et quelques mois apres le coté droit c est soulevé de 1 demi millimetre )
je depose mon mac lundi et je le reprend en fin d apres midi ... ça dechire non ????

Je laisse chaque fois un beau pourboire aux techniciens dans des cas comme celui là ou ils assurent grave ! ils sont pas obligés et auraient pu immobiliser ma machne une semaine :rose:

alors assurez avec eux ... please


Pour les Modos ..
_On peut faire de la pub pour un SAV qui dechire et qui propose des apple care vraiment pas cher ? (70 euros de moins)_


----------



## kaos (15 Janvier 2008)

Encore un super épisode du blakbook de kaos .... amené le lundi 14 janvier au SAV et récupéré quelques heures après avec topcase neuf  (un coté c'etait declipsé apres un SAV pour fissure.) ! ouf apple care :rose: .... mais arrivé a la maison 15 min apres je m'aperçois que le contour de l'écran en plastique s'est déclipsé d'un coté .....

Je le ramène dardar au sav sans même avoir le temps de rallumer la machine ... le technicien embétté :rose: me dit que normalement c'est hors garantie mais me crois de bonne fois et me promet finalement de commander une pièce mais par le chemin de l'arrangement , mais il ne peut pas savoir quand il aura la pièce .... pas de dépôt de machine pas de trace ni de commande :mouais: ?

Je vais y retourner, et voir, au pire, mettre la main a la patte pour accélérer le truc .

j'en ai marre d'amener mon mac au sav, je ne vais même plus oser m'en servir a force....:hein:
Je pense l'achever et arreter d'y faire attention ... d'ici deux ans je passerais sur un autre modèle .... la série macbook pue du biiiiiip.

A suivre ....


----------



## David_b (15 Janvier 2008)

kaos a dit:


> A suivre ....


t'es maudit...  
j'ai zéro problème avec mon MB, et pourtant je suis pas soigneux: il s'est encore prix au sale coup hier (un Asus 17" qui lui est tombé sur la tronche :rateau:  ).


----------



## desertea (15 Janvier 2008)

Pourquoi n'as tu pas contrôlé la machine lors de son retrait ?
C'est comme quand tu récupères ta voiture après une révision, il faut toujours en faire le tour avant de partir !!


----------



## kaos (16 Janvier 2008)

Le technicien m'a vu tripoter cet endroit .... mais on te fais signer la feuille de retrait avant de toucher ton mac .... et puis il y avait beaucoup de monde , j ai donc fais une inspection en arrivant a la maison.


Mon dieux que j'en veux a apple d'avoir abandonner le format 12 pouces et cette si belle finition du ibook.

David_b ton ibook est blanc ? un technicien apple m a dit un jour que le bas de game chez mac était plus résistant car destiné et étudiés pour les étudiants qui les trimballent n importe comment ! va savoir .

Je commence des maintenant a économiser pour un prochain achat car je suis sur que ces macbook vont avoir une durée de vie très courte ..... les coques plastiques sont vraiment fines et fixées de façon bizarre et [SIZE=-1]sograunue[/SIZE]s .

J'espère que apple va sortir un micro portable comme le dit la rumeur ....


maintenant dire que je suis "maudit" c est un peu fort car j ai eu pas loin de 50% de reduction sur mon blackbook et 1.5 giga de ram offert ! alors l un dans l autre .....



Par contre je n ai pas trop d infos sur ce qui est pris en charge par l apple care ...  ils m ont dit c est un problème esthétique .... les coques qui fissurent aussi non ?


----------



## David_b (16 Janvier 2008)

kaos a dit:


> David_b ton ibook est blanc ?


MacBook tu veux dire ?
Oui modèle de base.



> maintenant dire que je suis "maudit" c est un peu fort car j ai eu pas loin de 50% de reduction sur mon blackbook et 1.5 giga de ram offert ! alors l un dans l autre .....


Ce n'était qu'une façon de dire que tu avais une sacré poisse avec ton portable


----------



## kaos (16 Janvier 2008)

OUI je voulais dire macbook ....


----------



## desertea (16 Janvier 2008)

J'ai déposé mon Macbook cet après-midi pour changer la coque inférieure.

Je vous tiens au jus !! 


(pour ma part, j'économise pour un Macbook pro (restylé, genre macbook air ))


----------



## DarkLord (16 Janvier 2008)

kaos a dit:


> J'espère que apple va sortir un micro portable comme le dit la rumeur ....



Je pense que maintenant tu es fixé, non?  

voilu voilu...


----------



## kaos (17 Janvier 2008)

J'ai dis *MICRO PORTABLE ..... *donc moins de 12 pouces ... entre iphone et ibook


----------



## greggorynque (17 Janvier 2008)

kaos a dit:


> J'ai dis *MICRO PORTABLE ..... *donc moins de 12 pouces ... entre iphone et ibook



Je ne pense pas, apple a montré sa vision actuelle de la portabilité et je pense qu'elle est bonne personnelement... (taper au clavier du PB12' estais un supplice)


----------



## DarkLord (17 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Je ne pense pas, apple a montré sa vision actuelle de la portabilité et je pense qu'elle est bonne personnelement... (taper au clavier du PB12' estais un supplice)



ezzzzactement, c'était le sens de ma réponse... et la façon dont j'interprète la réponse d'Apple au marché de l'ultra-micro portable.  

voilu voilu....


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2008)

aller les enfants, recentrons le sujet :modo:


----------



## nicolasf (17 Janvier 2008)

Étant donné, sur mon MacBook Noir de dernière génération (donc pas bien vieux), les marques déjà présentes à l'endroit où les "barres" se posent, je préfère prévenir que guérir, et je vais commander les fameux petits bouts de plastique à mettre tout autour de l'écran. Je préfère un petit désagrément esthétique à un gros désagrément final (SAV et tout le bazar). 

Je vous tiendrai au courant quand ce sera reçu et installé...


----------



## kaos (18 Janvier 2008)

Alors attention avec ces bouts de plastiques ! !! ! ! 


neuf ils ont tendances a faire ventouse lorsque le portable reste fermés plusieurs heures ....
et lorsqu'il est ouvert un peu fort cela peut casser les clips qui sont derriere la coque qui entourre l'ecran ..... Les coques translucides et de couleurs peuvent aussi crées   des tensions à ces endroits qui sont tres sensibles ..... les deux additionnés coques plus pastilles ont cassés
un des clips autour de mon ecran ...je sais que c'est ça ! mais c est arrivé lors du SAV de mon blackbook.


----------



## Tox (18 Janvier 2008)

kaos a dit:


> Alors attention avec ces bouts de plastiques ! !! ! !
> 
> 
> neuf ils ont tendances a faire ventouse lorsque le portable reste fermés plusieurs heures ....
> et lorsqu'il est ouvert un peu fort cela peut casser les clips qui sont derriere la coque qui entourre l'ecran.



Effectivement, au début, ces pastilles sont un peu "collantes". Par contre, la fermeture du MB ne s'apparente plus à un claque des butées sur le repose-poignets. Bref, il suffit certainement de frotter un peu ces pastilles dès la pose pour les rendre moins ventouses.

Pour ma part, je n'ai aucun dégât (pour l'instant plus de 6 mois) et je pense que ces pastilles se sont montrées très protectrices pour un usage nomade assez intensif.


----------



## nicolasf (18 Janvier 2008)

Oula, l'objectif n'est pas de faire plus de mal que de bien... Faut que je réfléchisse du coup, surtout qu'il sera fermé régulièrement, même s'il est souvent utilisé... 

Mais je n'ai pas compris quelque chose : si c'est un effet ventouse, pourquoi s'estomperait-il ? J'ai, l'impression qu'il s'agit de colle, non ?


----------



## kaos (18 Janvier 2008)

Oui enfin lorsque je met en garde il ne faut pas non plus flipper ! ces pastilles sont sur mon mac et je ne les ais pas enlevées .... effectivement ça protège des micro chocs répétitif sur la coque ..
par contre innutile de les mettre tous comme montré dans la doc , je n'en ai mis que 4;
2 dans les angles en haut de l'ecran ainsi qu'a gauche et a droite .... comme ça j ai des pastilles de rabb //
Elles font bien leur job 


à quand meme .... quelle prise de bec pour proteger son mac hein ? .... apple care + plateau AKASA refroisissant + coque +housses + pastilles ....


----------



## Tox (18 Janvier 2008)

Personnellement, je ne m'en fais pas trop... Une housse Tucano, un tissus microfibres et quelques-unes de ces pastilles.

Les rayures, je m'en cogne ! C'est un nomade, un pur et un dur


----------



## MamaCass (18 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Les rayures, je m'en cogne ! C'est un nomade, un pur et un dur



Ouais, un pur et dur, avec de la boue, des coins cassés, des cicatrices, un vrai rebel quoi :love: :love: :love: 



:rose:


----------



## Tox (18 Janvier 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ouais, un pur et dur, avec de la boue, des coins cassés, des cicatrices, un vrai rebel quoi :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> 
> :rose:


Mais je l'aime bien, alors j'essaierais de ne pas rouler dessus avec ma voiture (comme pour mon pôvre iBook).


----------



## desertea (23 Janvier 2008)

J'ai récupéré mon MacBook, suite au changement de son bottom case.
Plus de fissures, un bottom case tout neuf !!!! 

Un grand bravo au SAV, pour leur rapidité (déposé le mercredi après midi, récupéré le vendredi) et pour leur bon travail. Donc pour ceux qui sont dans le coin, je leur recommande le SAV du magasin Andromac d'Aix en Provence. 

Et un bravo également au SAV Apple, qui à pris cette "réparation" à ses frais sans rechinier, malgré que mon portable ne soit plus sous garantie.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2008)

Je sais que ca n'a pas beaucoup d'intérêts en soi mais j'ai envie de vous raconter ma petite expérience, ca pourras peut-être aidé d'autres personnes... 

ALors j'avais un macbook de rev Amouais:  ) et donc victime à la fois du jaunissement et des fissures. Au bout de 1an et demi, j'avais tout le bas du clavier jaune comme le tackpad et une fissure de 3 centimètre en bas à droite (On pouvait presque voir l'intérieur de l'ordi  ).

Je n'étais plus sous garantie et j'ai appelé Apple. Il m'ont donné en 2min un n° de compte. Je suis aller à un applestore, celui de Sarajevo. J'ai pu garder l'ordi lors de la commande de la pièce. Il l'ont reçu 2 jours après. Je suis passé et il me l'ont monté en 15 min et en plus, ils ont nettoyés l'ordi à l'extérieur et l'écran. En 30 minutes, j'ai récupéré mon ordi comme neuf et pour pas un sous.

Alors si vous voulez réparer votre ordi, passer à Sarajevo


----------



## xao85 (28 Janvier 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je sais que ca n'a pas beaucoup d'intérêts en soi mais j'ai envie de vous raconter ma petite expérience, ca pourras peut-être aidé d'autres personnes...
> 
> ALors j'avais un macbook de rev Amouais:  ) et donc victime à la fois du jaunissement et des fissures. Au bout de 1an et demi, j'avais tout le bas du clavier jaune comme le tackpad et une fissure de 3 centimètre en bas à droite (On pouvait presque voir l'intérieur de l'ordi  ).
> 
> ...



C'est une blague? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> C'est une blague? :mouais:



Eh ben même pas

:love: 

(j'en suis le 1er étonné. En plus mon bosniaque n'étant pas très au point, c'était assez chaud pour expliquer  )

ps: Comme le dis Moonwalker, ça s'explique mais je reste étonné par la rapidité et la qualité du service. je n'ai quitté mon MB qu'à peine 30min....


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Janvier 2008)

Cela s'explique : fissures et traces jaunes étaient des défauts reconnus par Apple sur la Rev A du Macbook et donc pris en compte hors garantie.


----------



## Loicp77 (28 Janvier 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je sais que ca n'a pas beaucoup d'intérêts en soi mais j'ai envie de vous raconter ma petite expérience, ca pourras peut-être aidé d'autres personnes...
> 
> ALors j'avais un macbook de rev Amouais:  ) et donc victime à la fois du jaunissement et des fissures. Au bout de 1an et demi, j'avais tout le bas du clavier jaune comme le tackpad et une fissure de 3 centimètre en bas à droite (On pouvait presque voir l'intérieur de l'ordi  ).
> 
> ...



J'ai aussi rencontré ce problème de fissure à droite du tradpack, j'ai donc appelé le sav d'Apple , alors que mon macbook n'était plus sous garantie.
Après quelques temps d'attente au téléphone, le passage dans un applestore pour montrer la machine afin que Apple valide le hors garantie j'ai pu faire changer mon le dessus de clavier..... mais en faites ils changent tout meme le clavier et le tradpack !!
Je suis allé chez VP Computers dans le 17éme à Paris et bah je les conseille vraiment pas car moi ils ont gardé mon ordi par rapport à Sarajevo, et en plus ils m'ont faient un travail très limite car en regardant bien, les emboitements ne sont pas nickel et en plus ils m'ont meme pas nettoyé mon écran ni meme mon ordi..... 
La prochaine fois j'irai à Sarajevo


----------



## Klakinoumi (29 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à vous tous...
Je viens ici car vous ête mon dernier espoir.
Mon macbook (rev B si je ne m'abuse, acheté en mars 2007) a aussi une grosse fissure de 6 cm sur le côté droit du trackpad, exactement comme tout ceux qui ont été victime de cette "maladie" avant moi.
Seulement voilà, aujourd'hui j'appelle le SAV Apple, on me demande une photo.
J'envois tout par mail et j'explique que je sais que je ne suis pas un cas isolé.

3 heures après on me rappele et on me dis que "non ça ne sera pas pris en charge car il s'agit d'un défaut esthétique et que les défauts esthétiques, c'est sous 15 jours."

Je suis dégouté, je sais pas trop quoi faire. Si vous avez une idée je suis preneur.
Je le tente quand même dans un Apple reseller oui pas ?
Il me semblait que c'était pris en charge ce défaut.

Help everyone !!
Merci d'avance


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2008)

Loicp77 a dit:


> J'ai aussi rencontré ce problème de fissure à droite du tradpack, j'ai donc appelé le sav d'Apple , alors que mon macbook n'était plus sous garantie.
> Après quelques temps d'attente au téléphone, le passage dans un applestore pour montrer la machine afin que Apple valide le hors garantie j'ai pu faire changer mon le dessus de clavier..... mais en faites ils changent tout meme le clavier et le tradpack !!
> Je suis allé chez VP Computers dans le 17éme à Paris et bah je les conseille vraiment pas car moi ils ont gardé mon ordi par rapport à Sarajevo, et en plus ils m'ont faient un travail très limite car en regardant bien, les emboitements ne sont pas nickel et en plus ils m'ont meme pas nettoyé mon écran ni meme mon ordi.....
> La prochaine fois j'irai à Sarajevo



peu être qu'ils traitent beaucoup de machine et qu'après c'est totalement ingérable a suivre (quelles machines sont chez nous, quelles machines sont chez les clients) 

Enfin, selon les directives d'Apple, une machine qui nécessite une réparation est une machine qui doit être en atelier 

edit : je n'ai aucun lien avec la société cité


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2008)

Klakinoumi a dit:


> Bonjour à vous tous...
> Je viens ici car vous ête mon dernier espoir.
> Mon macbook (rev B si je ne m'abuse, acheté en mars 2007) a aussi une grosse fissure de 6 cm sur le côté droit du trackpad, exactement comme tout ceux qui ont été victime de cette "maladie" avant moi.
> Seulement voilà, aujourd'hui j'appelle le SAV Apple, on me demande une photo.
> ...



Très étonné:mouais: 

N'hésites pas à faire du forcing. Rappelles demain et explique bien que c'est reconnu, que tu connais des dizaines de personnes qui ont bénéficiés d'un changement.
Je t'avouerais qu'avant d'appeler il ya peu, j'avais déjà essayer quand le problème commencé à apparaître et on m'avait envoyer boulet. Alors n'hésites pas, vas-y et soit ferme (sans pour autant être buté et désagréable car c'est bien souvent contre-productif )

Bonne chance à toi


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> T(sans pour autant être buté et désagréable car c'est bien souvent contre-productif )



on obtient beaucoup de chose quand on est agréable, bien renseigner et que l'on sait ce que l'on veut/attend


----------



## Klakinoumi (29 Janvier 2008)

Je suis sur bordeaux et je vais tenter chez "starmac" pour ceux qui connaisse, j'espère que ça va passer. Mais c'est l'immobilisation qui me rebute le plus.
Vraiment du mal à me passer de mon précieux. ;-)
Merci de ton aide Antoine


100 eme post...champagne


----------



## kaos (30 Janvier 2008)

Klakinoumi a dit:


> Bonjour à vous tous...
> Je viens ici car vous ête mon dernier espoir.
> Mon macbook (rev B si je ne m'abuse, acheté en mars 2007) a aussi une grosse fissure de 6 cm sur le côté droit du trackpad, exactement comme tout ceux qui ont été victime de cette "maladie" avant moi.
> Seulement voilà, aujourd'hui j'appelle le SAV Apple, on me demande une photo.
> ...



Et ça t'avance a quoi de téléphoner ?? hein ??

Va dans un SAV et il sera réparé  triple buze ..... aucune réparation ne sera faites par téléphone ...... tu veux leur permition ? si déjà toi tu n'y crois pas ! c'est sur que tu n'aura rien !!!


----------



## greggorynque (30 Janvier 2008)

Ca y est mon topcase eest en train d'exploser, après exactement un an, je vais devoir aller au SAV rapidement (et evidement je suis a l'étranger ;( )

La garantie d'un an est elle effective a partir de la livraison du produit ? Car l'apple store avais perdu mon ordi et je l'ai eu avec 15 jours de retard (et je nous sommes entre les deux dates)

De toute facon vu le nombre de gens disant que les réparations de topcase et de batterie se font même gors garantie, je ne suis pas trop inquiet...

j'en profiterais our faire changer l'inverteur qui cause des cinileements parfois et le chargeur dont la lumière ne s'allume que quand elle vuex 

Sinon j'adore mon mc et il est très bien


----------



## kaos (30 Janvier 2008)

Meme si tu dépasses un peu la dtae de garantie ton mac devrait etre réparé .... mais ne tarde pas !


----------



## alablo (9 Février 2008)

Bonjour,
Rien de spécial à ajouter, sinon mon cas à la liste... Acheté mon MB il y a un an dans une Fnac de Paris. Fissure classique sur le bord inférieur droit découverte hier. 
Apple (le numéro de l'Apple Store) vient de me confirmer que la réparation serait prise en charge gratuitement même hors garantie.


----------



## Klakinoumi (10 Février 2008)

Bon donc en écoutant Kaos...et ses remarques. Je suis allé chez mon SAV qui  m'a tout pris sans broncher...voila donc plus que quelques jours et tout sera rentré dans l'ordre...

Merci à vous


----------



## Makhno (10 Février 2008)

Salut à tous ! 

Pff c'est l'enfer... J'ai mon MB depuis le 01.10.07 et je vois déjà apparaître une petite fissure de 2-3 centimètres à côté du trackpad, à droite. Et pourtant on m'avait prévenu de ce défaut, j'ai toujours été soigneux avec mon compagnon... 

Je me pose une question en fait. J'ai acheté mon ordi à la Fnac et j'ai pris au passage l'extension de garantie. 
Oui je sais, j'ai un an de garantie apple et l'ordinateur a 4 mois. 
Mais la garantie Fnac permet d'avoir une machine de remplacement durant la réparation et ils viennent chercher le matériel à la maison. 

Qui contacter en premier? Apple en espérant que ce soit rapide? Ou la Fnac en espérant qu'ils sont au courant du problème et prendront la réparation en garantie? 

Un avis?


----------



## Klakinoumi (10 Février 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> Pff c'est l'enfer... J'ai mon MB depuis le 01.10.07 et je vois déjà apparaître une petite fissure de 2-3 centimètres à côté du trackpad, à droite. Et pourtant on m'avait prévenu de ce défaut, j'ai toujours été soigneux avec mon compagnon...
> 
> ...



Commence par appeler ta Fnac, tu verras bien ce qu'il te diront...mais c'est un problème reconnu par Apple donc il ne devrait pas y avoir de soucis.


----------



## Cath83 (11 Février 2008)

Pour les stats : 

Macbook combo première mouture été 2006, des problèmes (batterie, HD) mais de fissures... point... mais comme une personne avertie en vaut deux, je sors le film de protec fourni avec la bête, de sa boite, et vais commander les coussins... Au fait, on est obligé de passer par les USA pour en trouver ? y'a rien chez nous ???


----------



## Makhno (12 Février 2008)

@Klakinoumi : Ouais, ok, ça me plait comme truc. On verra bien. Vais pas y aller tout de suite mais vous tiendrai au courant. 

tcho


----------



## saitham (15 Février 2008)

Wahooo!!! Les fissures de mon macbook vont être réparées malgré le fait que la garantie était dépassée! Il a fallu quand meme que je sonne deux fois à l'assistance téléphonique. Donc à tous  ceux qui désespèrent, je n'ai qu'une chose à dire: Tous à vos téléphones!!!
Merci apple!! ^^


----------



## greggorynque (15 Février 2008)

Pour moi aussi, fissures disparues et oubliées  enfin sur le topcase car dehors il reste les rayures


----------



## Cath83 (15 Février 2008)

C'est quand même bizarre tout ça, si c'est un problème de type de coque., ou de surchauffe ... le mien aurait du lâcher. Il a 18 mois , je ne fais réellement attention à la fermeture du capot que depuis que je suis ce fil...  et il ne présente aucune fissure ... à peine légèrement marqué aux endroits de contact des petits taquets, mais rien de perceptible au toucher ... pas de tâches non plus ... cela dit... je ne m'en plains pas !
pour info : 4H629CR ........


----------



## greggorynque (15 Février 2008)

Il semblerais que ce soit une ou deux series particulièrement sensibles au phénomène, je connais 4 ou 5 autres personnes avec des macbook qui n'ont pas eu ce problème, ne soit donc pas trop inquiet...


----------



## Cath83 (16 Février 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Il semblerais que ce soit une ou deux series particulièrement sensibles au phénomène, je connais 4 ou 5 autres personnes avec des macbook qui n'ont pas eu ce problème, ne soit donc pas trop inquiet...



Bah, inquiète... non, ça ne servirait à rien... d'autant que ma fille vient de s'en acheter un... en revanche, recouper les numéros de série qui présentent des fragilités de coques ou non, pourrait être utile. C'est pour ça que j'ai donné le mien, à toutes fins utiles... En tout cas, pour les DD internes défectueux, les posts montraient clairement que certaines séries étaient bien en cause, même si ni Seagate, ni Apple, n'ont reconnu le problème... helaaaaas...


----------



## gaban (17 Février 2008)

Ben dites donc, quel misère avec cette série!
Le mien est un rév A blanc, un des premiers acheté le jour même de sa sortie à la fnac toulouse, et hormis quelques millièmes de millimètres d' écart de coque à coté de l' isight, et une décoloration imperceptible (faut vraiment le voir en plein soleil, et avec des bons yeux) au niveau de l' isight et du bouton d' alimentation, il a pas bougé. Pourtant, je le trimballe partout, avec un sac à dos "decathlon", ce petit mac étant mon ordi principal.
Mais il faut dire qu' il semble quand meme beaucoup plus fragile qu' un ibook, qui lui est vraiment solide!
d' ailleur, je pensais meme l' échanger contre un 12" car je le connecte souvent sur un écran externe et que j' utilise plus souvent la tablette graphique comme interface que le clavier, et que j' ai besoin d' un ordi super transportable et robuste....
Vraiment dommage que ce format ne fut pas concervé!  
Remarque, si le macbook air est solide, pourquoi pas.....
En tout cas, si ils conservent la série macbook, faut repenser au matériau de l' ibook pour la prochaine série, y' a pas mieux!


----------



## greggorynque (17 Février 2008)

Non mais les 2 dernières révisions des macbooks n'ont plus (ou presque) ces problèmes, ni fissures, ni jaunissement depuis le passage a des modèles 2.2 (la révision avant santa rosa)


----------



## kaos (18 Février 2008)

Bien ... vous m'enlevez les mots de bouche concernant la finition des macbook ,

il m'en est arrivé une belle aujourd'hui ... j'insère un dvd et bien sur celui ci reste coincé et ne veut plus s'éjecté ... SUPER i 
Là me vient l'idée de l'éteindre et de le laisser refroidir .. je ne sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai pensé à ça en me disant que peut être la température changerait quelque choses au niveau dilatation des plastiques un truc de ce genre ... j'ai vu juste  , après 20 minutes de repos le dvd est ressorti, peut être-ce, ce que APPLE  nomme précision  ... c'est la troisième fois que j'ai ce problème et ce , depuis le changement de coque pour cause de fissure , j'ai l'impression qu'un remontage en SAV n'est pas tout à fait pareil qu'un montage sur les bancs d'usine ASUS.

Enfin j'ai un macbook avoisinant la valeur de 2000 euros, ce n'est pas rien quand même ! on ne parle pas d'une tour pourrie ou de l'achat d'un jouet rigolo , de nombreux foyers en France
vivent  2 mois avec cette somme ... et en échange j'ai un ordi qui accumule les emmerdes ... rien que la première année j'ai fais 3 retours SAV .... HD hs puis fissures ... puis encore fissures ....là j'ai le coin gauche de la coque en haut de l' écran qui est d éclipsé .. enfin le clip intérieur est cassé ... pourquoi ? aucune idée mais bien sur l'apple care ne marche pas pour les problèmes esthétiques ....

voilà ,j'ai poussé mon coup de gueule   mais je vais faire encore mieux  ... donner ma tunes  à une autre marque  ......  ( _pour avoir la même chose ou pire ? _) je ne sais plus du coup .

On est en 2008 et malgré tout les progrès réalisés et ben voilà ou on en est , impossible de trouver un ordi de qualité et qui marche ? sans être pris pour une vache à lait ...

Nous avons quand même la chance qu' APPLE reconnaisse ce problème de fissures mais on la première série de macbook est déjà loin derrière et pourtant les posts continuent au sujet de ces fissures et autres pépins divers ... 

je crains que la patience des mac user's  ai des limites ....


----------



## David_b (18 Février 2008)

kaos a dit:


> je crains que la patience des mac user's  ai des limites ....


Comme celles des utilisateurs de Vista ?

Tu sais ce que je pense du SAV de Apple et se façon de "soutenir" ses clients. 
Mais même si on trouve meilleurs service ailleurs... on doit alors se farcir un autre OS


----------



## Tox (18 Février 2008)

kaos a dit:


> Bien ... vous m'enlevez les mots de bouche concernant la finition des macbook ,
> 
> {...} c'est la troisième fois que j'ai ce problème et ce , depuis le changement de coque pour cause de fissure , j'ai l'impression qu'un remontage en SAV n'est pas tout à fait pareil qu'un montage sur les bancs d'usine ASUS.
> 
> ...


 Disons que comme dans la plupart des processus industriels, il vaut mieux tirer le bon numéro. Une panne risque parfois (souvent ?) d'entraîner d'autres problèmes après réparation. J'avoue frémir lorsque je dois faire ouvrir mon ordinateur, mais aussi les entrailles de ma moto ou de ma voiture, toutes deux récentes... Il s'agit de la mauvaise contre-partie pour une technologie toujours plus miniaturisée et performante.


----------



## Cath83 (18 Février 2008)

kaos a dit:


> je crains que la patience des mac user's  ai des limites ....



Oui, peut-être, sûrement même... mais *POUR ALLER OU* ?
5 personnes au foyer, 6 laptop : dont 1 Dell, sur XP  à plus de 2000 &#8364; de 2006 sans gros problème à ce jour,  mais si lourd qu'il devrait être livré avec des roulettes de transport, un Toshiba neuf, qui tourne sur 3 pattes pardon, sur vista, pose quotidiennement des problèmes logiciel pour tout et n'importe quoi, un iBook été 2003,  1 seul retour  SAV pris en garantie, un Sony sur vista, tout neuf sans problème matériel mais bourré de bugs logiciels (déjà dit ?)... 2 MB dont un trop récent pour juger, et le mien première génération ...une panne batterie, une panne DD
Le seul qui ne couine pas, ne grince pas ne craque pas ne bug pas : un vieil iMac bleu, de bureau... que je dois remplacer pour un alu 20" et dont je redoute les problèmes de ventilo et de dalle...

Alors je repose la question ... *POUR ALLER OU ?
*Moi je reste dans la communauté Mac, mais aujourd'hui, moins par choix que par défaut (comme en politique d'ailleurs)


----------



## David_b (18 Février 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> Moi je reste chez Mac, mais plus par défaut que par choix (comme en politique d'ailleurs)


Jobs est candidat ? Dans quelle ville ?


----------



## Cath83 (18 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Comme celles des utilisateurs de Vista ?
> 
> Tu sais ce que je pense du SAV de Apple et se façon de "soutenir" ses clients.
> Mais même si on trouve meilleurs service ailleurs... on doit alors se farcir un autre OS




Il nous faudrait un Steve Gates ?


----------



## kaos (18 Février 2008)

"Il nous faudrait un Steve Gates ?"     énorme ! ! ! ! 

ben c'est déjà fait   "MACTEL"


----------



## nicolasf (18 Février 2008)

Ça y est, j'ai reçu les petits "coussins" de chez Radtech que je viens d'installer tout autour de l'écran, comme conseillé par la notice.

J'ai donc 6 points blanchâtres autour de l'écran. Sur un fond noir, autant dire que ça se voit vraiment. Pour l'instant, je ne vois que ça, j'espère que je finirai par les oublier...

Sinon, ça a l'air efficace, le bruit quand on referme l'écran est beaucoup plus sympathique (pas un "clac" sec mais un son plus doux).

J'espère qu'au moins ça sera utile, car au niveau de l'esthétique, ça n'est certainement pas l'idéal...


----------



## desertea (18 Février 2008)

Apple aurait pu ajouter "un joint" sur tout le pourtour de l'écran comme sur le MBA. Car il suffit de fermer un MacBook une fois, pour ce rendre compte que ça ne tiendra pas indéfiniment. De plus je trouve les aimants un poil trop puissants.


----------



## corollag (25 Février 2008)

sliderone a dit:


> Je poss&#232;de un MacBook noir depuis le mois d'aout 2006.
> La semaine derni&#232;re, en utilisant mon ordinateur, quelque chose est venu me piquer le poignet. Je regarde ...
> Horreur !!!
> Mon MacBook est fissur&#233;
> ...


bonjour,
il doit y avoir une épidémie de plasturgie achetée au rabais chez, APPLE, j'ai exactement le meme probleme avec mon macbook, au meme endroit, je pense qu'une action en justice serait nécessaire pour faire valoir nos droits au tribunal d'instance,on obtiendra gain de cause. je pense que la pomme a du souci a se faire, il y a un mechant ver qui l'a mange. attend vos mails  philippe.morin4932@orange.fr


----------



## Cath83 (25 Février 2008)

Ce que j'ai constaté ce w-e, c'est que la matière de coque de mon MB n'est pas identique à celle du MB de ma fille, beaucoup plus récent. Plus granuleuse, j'aime pas. Mais quid de la solidité ? le mien n'a aucun problème, c'est pourtant un des premiers : été 2006... bizarre...
NB il est assemblé en Chine. Sais pas si cette indication peut être utile ?


----------



## Liyad (25 Février 2008)

Macbook fissuré également... :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> Ce que j'ai constaté ce w-e, c'est que la matière de coque de mon MB n'est pas identique à celle du MB de ma fille, beaucoup plus récent. Plus granuleuse, j'aime pas. Mais quid de la solidité ? le mien n'a aucun problème, c'est pourtant un des premiers : été 2006... bizarre...
> NB il est assemblé en Chine. Sais pas si cette indication peut être utile ?



Je suis d'accord avec toi...
J'ai changé le plastique (voir mon post plus haut) et j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas le même que celui d'origine, comme s'il était moins lisse



Liyad a dit:


> Macbook fissuré également... :hein:



Je suis passé par là, mais en étant clair avec Apple, y a pas de problème pour le changement même hors garantie (c'était mon cas)


----------



## nicolasf (25 Février 2008)

Les petits patins évoqués plus haut sont moches mais, je pense, efficaces. Donc si vous ne voulez pas avoir de problème, c'est sans doute la meilleure solution...


----------



## Cath83 (25 Février 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> Les petits patins évoqués plus haut sont moches mais, je pense, efficaces. Donc si vous ne voulez pas avoir de problème, c'est sans doute la meilleure solution...



Obligés de passer par les USA pour en trouver ? tu sais s'il y en a en France ? ça non plus, on ne sait plus faire ?


----------



## nicolasf (25 Février 2008)

Faut passer par les États-Unis en effet.

Remarque, si tu veux, il m'en reste quatre, on pourrait s'arranger...


----------



## Cath83 (25 Février 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> Faut passer par les États-Unis en effet.
> 
> Remarque, si tu veux, il m'en reste quatre, on pourrait s'arranger...



Ah oui, je veux bien, tu me donnes ton prix, un RIB  je te fais un virement et tu m'envoies les bidules. Ca te va ?


----------



## nicolasf (25 Février 2008)

Je t'envoie un mp...

EDIT : je ne peux t'envoyer ni mp, ni mail... Mon mail est nicolinux chez gmail...


----------



## Cath83 (25 Février 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> Je t'envoie un mp...
> 
> EDIT : je ne peux t'envoyer ni mp, ni mail... Mon mail est nicolinux chez gmail...



Ok je te mail


----------



## .Spirit (25 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Pour moi pas de fissure, pour un macbook dernière rev, acheté le 1er décembre 2007. Par contre, je vois déjà des signes d'usure au niveau des deux patins de l'écrans, le plastique y est plus brillant... on le voit bien à la lumière. Vous pensez que ça peut se transformer en fissure comme sur les premiers macbook ?

Merci


----------



## krsmimi (26 Février 2008)

apparement ce pb n'apparait pas que sur les premiers macbook, j'ai acheté le mien fin octobre et j'ai des fissures sur la coque exterieure, mais j'ai l'impression que le plastique de l'ecran s'est aussi deformé au niveau de la webcam il y a desormais un espace d'environ 2mm...
Je pense que cela est du au fait que le MB chauffe trop et aux chocs a la fermeture. pour moi qui bosse desormais chez apple ca le fait pas trop. Jvai voir ce qui peuvent faire


----------



## kaos (26 Février 2008)

krsmimi a dit:


> apparement ce pb n'apparait pas que sur les premiers macbook, j'ai acheté le mien fin octobre et j'ai des fissures sur la coque exterieure, mais j'ai l'impression que le plastique de l'ecran s'est aussi deformé au niveau de la webcam il y a desormais un espace d'environ 2mm...
> Je pense que cela est du au fait que le MB chauffe trop et aux chocs a la fermeture. pour moi qui bosse desormais chez apple ca le fait pas trop. Jvai voir ce qui peuvent faire





J'ai le meme souci plus a droite .... un clip aurait cassé a l'interieur .... ce qui arrive souvent lorsqu'on utilise les tampons en caoutchouc qui font un peu adhésif les premiers temps ...

reponse du SAV probleme esthetique non pris en charge !


----------



## Cath83 (26 Février 2008)

kaos a dit:


> J'ai le meme souci plus a droite .... un clip aurait cassé a l'interieur .... ce qui arrive souvent lorsqu'on utilise les tampons en caoutchouc qui font un peu adhésif les premiers temps ...
> 
> reponse du SAV probleme esthetique non pris en charge !



Et du coup je pose *THE *question ! : 
Imaginons, on met les tampons, et les fissures apparaissent tout de même... n'y a t-il pas le risque de se voir refuser une éventuelle garantie  pour avoir ajouter des bidouilles non commercialisées par Apple ?
Surtout si ses tampons génèrent d'autres problèmes ???

Et dans le cas des tampons, difficile d'en enlever les traces si un retour en SAV s'impose ?

NB : y'a t-il un moyen d'éviter ses  problèmes d'effet ventouse quand ils sont neufs ? moi je ne les ai pas encore vus...


----------



## nicolasf (26 Février 2008)

Ils sont censés s'enlever facilement. Maintenant, aucune idée après un an ou plus d'utilisation.

L'effet ventouse est présent, ce serait mentir de le nier, surtout si tu appuies sur l'ordinateur (dans un sac par exemple). Mais sur le mien, j'ai surtout senti une gène à l'ouverture, il faut tenir la partie basse pour l'ouvrir. 

Ceci dit, j'ai bien l'impression que l'effet diminue avec le temps. Il n'y a presque plus d'effet ventouse sur le mien. L'effet reste différent d'avant, on sent quand même la présence des caoutchoucs.

Pour la garantie, de toute manière, je ne vois pas le problème, c'est comme si tu avais collé un autocollant... Ça n'est pas une modification de la machine elle-même...


----------



## Cath83 (26 Février 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> Ils sont censés s'enlever facilement. Maintenant, aucune idée après un an ou plus d'utilisation.
> 
> L'effet ventouse est présent, ce serait mentir de le nier, surtout si tu appuies sur l'ordinateur (dans un sac par exemple). Mais sur le mien, j'ai surtout senti une gène à l'ouverture, il faut tenir la partie basse pour l'ouvrir.
> 
> ...



Salut nico... 
Ce n'est en effet pas une modification de la machine, mais de son fonctionnement, tu le dis toi -même, tu ne l'ouvres pas de la même manière. Au fait, ils sont en quoi pour "ventouser" comme ça ? et quelle épaisseur ? 
Je ne sais pas si tu l'as lu dans ce fil, j'ai constaté une différence très nette de matière de coque entre mon MB datant d'été 2006 et celui de ma fille qu'elle vient d'acheter.
Moi des patins, j'en ai mis, mais des patins en feutre, et sous l'ordi, pour ménager un espace qui réduit un peu la chauffe. enfin... c'est ce que je me dis...


----------



## David_b (26 Février 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> Salut nico...
> Ce n'est en effet pas une modification de la machine, mais de son fonctionnement, tu le dis toi -même, tu ne l'ouvres pas de la même manière. Au fait, ils sont en quoi pour "ventouser" comme ça ? et quelle épaisseur ?
> Je ne sais pas si tu l'as lu dans ce fil, j'ai constaté une différence très nette de matière de coque entre mon MB datant d'été 2006 et celui de ma fille qu'elle vient d'acheter.
> Moi des patins, j'en ai mis, mais des patins en feutre, et sous l'ordi, pour ménager un espace qui réduit un peu la chauffe. enfin... c'est ce que je me dis...



pour diminuer la chauffe, j'utilise ça. Génial et confortable 
Enfin,je l'utilise chez moi, pas en déplacement 

Pour les patins, je confirme: ça marche bien sur le MB, et tu peux commander sans soucis chez eux


----------



## nicolasf (26 Février 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> Salut nico...
> Ce n'est en effet pas une modification de la machine, mais de son fonctionnement, tu le dis toi -même, tu ne l'ouvres pas de la même manière. Au fait, ils sont en quoi pour "ventouser" comme ça ? et quelle épaisseur ?
> Je ne sais pas si tu l'as lu dans ce fil, j'ai constaté une différence très nette de matière de coque entre mon MB datant d'été 2006 et celui de ma fille qu'elle vient d'acheter.
> Moi des patins, j'en ai mis, mais des patins en feutre, et sous l'ordi, pour ménager un espace qui réduit un peu la chauffe. enfin... c'est ce que je me dis...




Tu vas peut-être penser que je joue sur les mots, mais je ne qualifierais pas ces petits bouts de plastique de modification du fonctionnement... 

Pour l'épaisseur, je sais pas trop, je dirais un millimètre... La matière fait un peu ventouse, c'est du plastique transparent souple. Mais la poussière qui vient s'y coller enlève l'effet ventouse. La notice explique que tu peux mettre du talc, c'est peut-être un peu exagéré mais sans doute efficace...


----------



## Cath83 (26 Février 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> Tu vas peut-être penser que je joue sur les mots, mais je ne qualifierais pas ces petits bouts de plastique de modification du fonctionnement...
> 
> Pour l'épaisseur, je sais pas trop, je dirais un millimètre... La matière fait un peu ventouse, c'est du plastique transparent souple. Mais la poussière qui vient s'y coller enlève l'effet ventouse. La notice explique que tu peux mettre du talc, c'est peut-être un peu exagéré mais sans doute efficace...



Du talc... ça y est ... on dérape !


----------



## Cath83 (26 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> pour diminuer la chauffe, j'utilise ça. Génial et confortable
> Enfin,je l'utilise chez moi, pas en déplacement



Ouaf, c'est beau, c'est gros, et je n'en avais jamais vu !



David_b a dit:


> Pour les patins, je confirme: ça marche bien sur le MB, et tu peux commander sans soucis chez eux



Bon, la je suis rassurée.


----------



## .Spirit (26 Février 2008)

.Spirit a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour moi pas de fissure, pour un macbook dernière rev, acheté le 1er décembre 2007. Par contre, je vois déjà des signes d'usure au niveau des deux patins de l'écrans, le plastique y est plus brillant... on le voit bien à la lumière. Vous pensez que ça peut se transformer en fissure comme sur les premiers macbook ?
> 
> Merci



Mini up


----------



## nicolasf (26 Février 2008)

C'est difficile de te répondre Spirit... Je sais que j'ai ces traces (MB d'avant-dernière génération, acheté dès le jour de sa sortie) et que ça m'a décidé à acheter les fameux patins. Peut-être que je ne suis que parano ceci dit...


----------



## akton (26 Février 2008)

j'avais sur mon ibook les mêmes traces dû aux petits patins en haut de l'écran... mais même au bout de 2 ans elles sont toujours resté que des traces... mais le plastique n'est peut être pas le même que sur le macbook 

   mon nouveau macbook qui a maintenant 15 jours présente aussi ses traces, dû au 2 barres de la dalle... je ne m'inquiète pas...  mais je fais attention en le refermant.. car j'ai remarqué que le coté droit se fermait souvent en premier, dès lors ne serais pas ça la cause.... ce coté droit qui se ferme en premier et donc qui attaque un peu plus le plastique...

   Est ce que comme j'ai cru comprendre toutes fissures se situe sur le coté droit?? ou pas??
dans le cas où certains auraient le problème du coté Gauche... peut être sont-il gaucher?? 
  pouvez -vous répondre à ces questions ??

 merci


----------



## .Spirit (26 Février 2008)

@akton: après test, il semblerait que le côté gauche de l'écran se referme en premier chez moi... quand je laisse mon pouce au milieu de l'écran et que je le rabat doucement, le côté gauche se "colle" en premier...

edit: ne peut-on pas poncer ces pieds qui entaillent peu à peu le plastique (car s'il y a une trace déjà maintenant, même si ça tient 3 ans, ça va sûrement finir par se casser je pense) ? Je suppose que l'on perdrait la garantie ? Si on le faisait, quelles conséquences y aurait-il ? L'écran toucherait le clavier ?


----------



## Cath83 (26 Février 2008)

.Spirit a dit:


> @akton: après test, il semblerait que le côté gauche de l'écran se referme en premier chez moi... quand je laisse mon pouce au milieu de l'écran et que je le rabat doucement, le côté gauche se "colle" en premier...
> 
> edit: ne peut-on pas poncer ces pieds qui entaillent peu à peu le plastique (car s'il y a une trace déjà maintenant, même si ça tient 3 ans, ça va sûrement finir par se casser je pense) ? Je suppose que l'on perdrait la garantie ? Si on le faisait, quelles conséquences y aurait-il ? L'écran toucherait le clavier ?



Poncer ??? ouah, le sauvage !  
les petits patins... c'est tout de même plus adapté non ?


----------



## .Spirit (26 Février 2008)

Oui c'est vrai, mais bon pour ne pas laisser de traces ou de choses moches sur nos beaux bijoux blancs 

Bon allez c'est bon pour ce soir, j'vais me coucher, à demain les MacGéniaux


----------



## nicolasf (26 Février 2008)

À mon avis, le problème en ponçant serait en effet le danger que le clavier représenterait alors pour l'écran. Quand je vois qu'avec, mon clavier a touché l'écran, je n'ose imaginer sans.

Après, si tu le fais, tu nous diras si ça marche hein...


----------



## desertea (27 Février 2008)

Apple ajouterait un "join" cahoutchou sur tout le pourtour de l'écran (comme sur le MBA) et tout serait ok !!! :hein:


----------



## Cath83 (27 Février 2008)

.Spirit a dit:


> Oui c'est vrai, mais bon pour ne pas laisser de traces ou de choses moches sur nos beaux bijoux blancs



Juste un "détail" d'importance il me semble... si tu commets ce crime  fais le de manière parfaitement symétrique (et je ne vois pas comment c'est possible) de façon à ne pas déséquiilbrer le capot... et la, bonjour l'aventure !



.Spirit a dit:


> à demain les MacGéniaux



Alors ça ! c'est bien nous !



nico_linux a dit:


> À mon avis, le problème en ponçant serait en effet le danger que le clavier représenterait alors pour l'écran. Quand je vois qu'avec, mon clavier a touché l'écran, je n'ose imaginer sans.
> 
> Après, si tu le fais, tu nous diras si ça marche hein...



Ou tu nous diras quand il a cassé ...


----------



## .Spirit (27 Février 2008)

Bon ben je n'étais déjà pas très chaud pour le faire, vous m'en avez définitivement dissuadé.


----------



## Cath83 (27 Février 2008)

.Spirit a dit:


> Bon ben je n'étais déjà pas très chaud pour le faire, vous m'en avez définitivement dissuadé.



Un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes...


----------



## .Spirit (27 Février 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> Un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes...




Ah mais je le bichonne mon Macbook ...


----------



## Cath83 (28 Février 2008)

.Spirit a dit:


> Ah mais je le bichonne mon Macbook ...



OUi oui... tu ponces donc t'essuies... 
Bon, c'est promis j'arrête... mais tes idées de ponçage m'ont traumatisées...


----------



## greggorynque (28 Février 2008)

J'ai dit la même chose  la dame qui m'a réparé mon MB, j'ai cru que ses yeux allais sortir de leurs orbites ...

Pourtant, une semaine après la réparation, j'ai deja une trace en plein milieu du trackpad, apple va m'entendre, et il y a interet a ce qu'ils me réparent tout ca, même si je suis du coup hors garantie (la réparation a été faire il y a 10 jours ! ! ! !


----------



## mchl4000 (2 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, je viens de lire tout votre forum, et je dois dire qu'il est très interressant. 
Mais j'ai cependant encore quelques craintes et questions.
Moi j'ai commandé mon macbook blanc sur l'appel store et je l'ai reçu chez moi au mois d'octobre 2007, et maintenant 4 mois plus tard, j'ai le même problème que vous: une fissure qui s'allonge de plus en plus en bas à droite du clavier. Il suffit de soulever le petit morceau de plastique avec l'ongle pour illustrer une des photos de votre forum.

En lissant vos commentaires je comprend que se problème était d'une génération ultérieure du macbook et que Apple as du remédier à celà!
Mais vu la date de commande et d'achat de mon MB, ne devrait-il pas être de la génération dite: "des nouveaux plastiques"????

Pour ma part c'est mon premier mac qui jusqu'à présent m'a rendu très satisfait!
J'espère qu'en allant à mon doPI abituel, il me diront qu'il prennent en garantie les réparations 
Et une fois changé, comment m'assurer que se problème ne se reproduira pas après quelques mois???
Merci bcp pour votre aide.


----------



## Cath83 (2 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> J'ai dit la même chose  la dame qui m'a réparé mon MB, j'ai cru que ses yeux allais sortir de leurs orbites ...
> 
> Pourtant, une semaine après la réparation, j'ai deja une trace en plein milieu du trackpad, apple va m'entendre, et il y a interet a ce qu'ils me réparent tout ca, même si je suis du coup hors garantie (la réparation a été faire il y a 10 jours ! ! ! !



Au milieu du trackpad ??? je ne comprends pas, sur les côtés ok, ce sont les 2 taquets qui touchent trop brutalement, mais au milieu du trackpad    il n'y a rien qui vienne en contact ! explique !   !


----------



## greggorynque (2 Mars 2008)

Sisi on dirais que le tourd'écran de manmacbook en dessous de l'isight frotte legerement :/


----------



## Cath83 (2 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Sisi on dirais que le tourd'écran de manmacbook en dessous de l'isight frotte legerement :/



Bon ben...il te reste le  plan B : http://www.radtech.us/Products/Default.aspx


----------



## Lilly (5 Mars 2008)

Mon MacBook s'est aussi fissuré hier, en bas à droite du plastique repose - poignets. Il n'est plus sous garantie depuis octobre. J'ai appelé Apple ce matin, et ils ont accepté de le réparer.
Par contre, j'ai un peu peur que ça recasse plus tard...Je vais investir dans les petits caoutchoucs.


----------



## moirasc (5 Mars 2008)

J'ai une question toute bête.. 
Est-on certain que le problème de casse du boîtier soit du aux micro-impacts répétés lors de la fermeture du laptop ??

Cela ne pourrait-il pas être du à la dilatation du bottom case sous l'effet de la chaleur ??
Il me vient cette interrogation car j'ai lu sur le forum MBA que celui-ci se déformait sous l'effet de la chaleur d'utilisation... (il devient alors bancal sur un support plan).

Le plastique du MB est très rigide et donc ne se déforme pas sans casser, de plus le MB chauffe beaucoup...
De là à en faire la cause des bris de bottom case, il n'y a qu'un pas , nan ? :mouais: ​


----------



## desertea (5 Mars 2008)

moirasc a dit:


> J'ai une question toute bête..
> Est-on certain que le problème de casse du boîtier soit du aux micro-impacts répétés lors de la fermeture du laptop ??
> 
> Cela ne pourrait-il pas être du à la dilatation du bottom case sous l'effet de la chaleur ??
> ...



Juste pour dire, je j'ai toujours fermé mon MB avec délicatesse. Pour ma part, c'est le bottom case qui c'est fissuré (photos dans ce fils) juste au-dessus du capteur IR et ailleurs sur le pourtour. 
C'est a mon avis, du moins pour le bottom case, un pb de matériau qui n'est pas de bonne qualité. 
La composition du polycarbonate a dû être revue depuis (j'espère) !! 

PS: Mon MBA ne se déforme pas !!


----------



## Cath83 (6 Mars 2008)

Lilly a dit:


> Mon MacBook s'est aussi fissuré hier, en bas à droite du plastique repose - poignets. Il n'est plus sous garantie depuis octobre. J'ai appelé Apple ce matin, et ils ont accepté de le réparer.
> Par contre, j'ai un peu peur que ça recasse plus tard...Je vais investir dans les petits caoutchoucs.



Je viens de recevoir les miens (merci nico_linux  ) je les installe ce soir ... par prudence, bien que MB soit de l'été 2006 et sans problème jusque la. En revanche, et je me répète, la qualité du MB de ma fille acheté le mois dernier, n'est plus la même, plus "rugueux" que le mien... plus solide je suppose, mais moins esthétique à mon avis.


----------



## Makhno (6 Mars 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir les miens (merci nico_linux  ) je les installe ce soir ... par prudence, bien que MB soit de l'été 2006 et sans problème jusque la. En revanche, et je me répète, la qualité du MB de ma fille acheté le mois dernier, n'est plus la même, plus "rugueux" que le mien... plus solide je suppose, mais moins esthétique à mon avis.




Sur la rugosité du plastique au niveau du protège poignet : mon macbook doit être de la même fournée que celui décrit ici et pourtant j'ai une fissure qui apparaît à droite... Toujours utilisé précautionneusement alors... Le problème des fissures ne doit pas vraiment être réglé...


----------



## Cath83 (6 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Sur la rugosité du plastique au niveau du protège poignet : mon macbook doit être de la même fournée que celui décrit ici et pourtant j'ai une fissure qui apparaît à droite... Toujours utilisé précautionneusement alors... Le problème des fissures ne doit pas vraiment être réglé...



C'est ce qui ressort dans ce fil. En revanche, je viens de mettre les petits patins sur mon MB, et pour éviter l'effet ventouse, je continue à insérer la feuille de protection livrée d'origine. Mais maintenant, en effet, si ça doit casser, ça cassera quand même...


----------



## Cath83 (6 Mars 2008)

Au fait, qui d'entres vous sur-élèvent leur laptop pour éviter une hausse excessive de température ? (et peut-être une déformation de la coque ???) 
david_b lui il utilise ça


----------



## jean-f (6 Mars 2008)

Mon macbook était fissuré au coin à droite, où repose l'écran. Suite à ce fil j'ai téléphoné à apple, mon mac n'étant plus sous garantie depuis 8 mois ils ont refusé, deux fois, j'ai alors dit que j'avais lu sur ce forum qu'apple faisait un geste commercial et pouvait choisir d'établir une extension de garantie pour ce cas de figure précis. Ils ont alors accepté ! Ils m'ont filé un numéro de dossier et je n'ai plus eu qu'à me rendre dans un centre de réparation agréé ! 

Merci Macgé !


----------



## sehkmet (6 Mars 2008)

Du mastic, du sctoch et en avant s'il n'est plus garanti ...


----------



## nicolasf (6 Mars 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> Au fait, qui d'entres vous sur-élèvent leur laptop pour éviter une hausse excessive de température ? (et peut-être une déformation de la coque ???)
> david_b lui il utilise ça



J'ai un système dont la fonction première est de lever l'ordinateur pour placer l'écran à la bonne hauteur, comme si c'était un fixe. Mais sa forme permet aussi le refroidissement du portable...

C'est ça : 






Et ça se trouve chez Port Design...


----------



## Makhno (6 Mars 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> Au fait, qui d'entres vous sur-élèvent leur laptop pour éviter une hausse excessive de température ? (et peut-être une déformation de la coque ???)
> david_b lui il utilise ça



Personnellement, je ne fais rien... Des fois, quand je le fais tourner à balle, je me dis qu'il faudrait que je fasse quelque chose... 
Plutôt qu'investir, je pensais me bricoler deux tasseaux de bois à mettre de chaque côté, sur les deux largeurs du rectangle formé par le macbook. 
Verrais quand j'aurais le temps :hein:


----------



## Cath83 (6 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Personnellement, je ne fais rien... Des fois, quand je le fais tourner à balle, je me dis qu'il faudrait que je fasse quelque chose...
> Plutôt qu'investir, je pensais me bricoler deux tasseaux de bois à mettre de chaque côté, sur les deux largeurs du rectangle formé par le macbook.
> Verrais quand j'aurais le temps :hein:



Oui un de mes fils met des capsules de bouteilles d'eau...
Et moi j'ai mis plusieurs épaisseurs de petits patins de feutres pour isoler les pieds de chaises.
Ca fait quelques millimètres d'air sous le MB...  donc du coup il se transforme en  macbookair... non ? ah ! mince !


----------



## David_b (7 Mars 2008)

en même temps, il est fait pour être posé sur la table et chauffer, ne paniquez pas trop


----------



## Bombigolo (7 Mars 2008)

En parcourant ce post , j'ai pu voir que certains proposaient d'ajouter des patins sur leur MB ,
et que ceux ci etaient vendus à un prix prohibitif ...
Si cela peut aider , voici des patins GRATUITS pour ceux qui desirent en poser sur le capot de leur MB

Ils sont en silicone , autocollants , d'un diametre d'environ 3 mm , epaiseur environ 2 mm ,
et de plus ils sont transparents .

Pour les obtenir , rendez vous dans votre magasin Ikea le plus proche , à la sortie , au comptoir des retours/pieces detachées .
A Bordeaux ils sont en libre service , sinon , demandez au vendeur des patins pour 
porte / tiroir de cuisine , en disant que les votres sont usés ou abimés .

normalement , le vendeur vous les donne ( petite feuille de 4 patins ) , au pire ,
il vous demendera 1 ou 2 euros ....

Je vous met une photo , prise avec mon portable ( pas terrible ) , en situation 
sur une porte , pour vous faire une idée .

En esperant que cela puisse aider quelques uns d'entre vous ....


----------



## desertea (7 Mars 2008)

Vraiment une très bonne info !!!   (sacré Ikéa)

Clair qu'acheter des petites pastilles en plastique hors de prix !!! 
Remarquez en cherchant 10 secondes on en trouve pour une dizaine de centimes !!!  


Mais si y'a possibilité de les avoir gratos, c'est encore mieux !!


----------



## David_b (7 Mars 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Vraiment une très bonne info !!!   (sacré Ikéa)
> 
> Clair qu'acheter des petites pastilles en plastique hors de prix !!!
> Remarquez en cherchant 10 secondes on en trouve pour une dizaine de centimes !!!
> ...


elles sont identiques ? elles me semble plus grosses et plus grandes ?


----------



## nicolasf (7 Mars 2008)

La version de radtech est en effet plutôt hors de prix pour ce que c'est. Mais je me méfierais quand même, si elles sont hors de prix, elles sont aussi prévues pour et ont certainement été longuement testé. Une version pas prévue à la base pour nos mac pourrait les abîmer plutôt que de les protéger (par exemple via l'effet ventouse). 

Mais bon, si ça marche, c'est en effet un bon plan. En plus, cela évite une commande outre-atlantique...


----------



## desertea (7 Mars 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> La version de radtech est en effet plutôt hors de prix pour ce que c'est. Mais je me méfierais quand même, si elles sont hors de prix, elles sont aussi prévues pour et ont certainement été longuement testé. Une version pas prévue à la base pour nos mac pourrait les abîmer plutôt que de les protéger (par exemple via l'effet ventouse).
> 
> Mais bon, si ça marche, c'est en effet un bon plan. En plus, cela évite une commande outre-atlantique...



J'ai des doutes sur la "programmation" de l'usage final de ces petits morceaux de plastique. Et je ne pense pas également, qu'ils aient beaucoup investit en R&D pour maîtriser "l'effet ventouse" !! 

Mais peut être que ce sont des trésors de technologie qui expliquerait alors leur tarif prohibitif.


----------



## Makhno (7 Mars 2008)

Je vois dans ma tête ce que ça peut donner, je ne vois pas quel effet ventouse il peut y avoir... C'est bombé comme truc, ça peut pas faire ventouse... Les photos sur le site des vrais sont pas terribles mais ils ont l'air plus plats... D'où cet effet... 
Ce qui me gène plus, c'est l'épaisseur... Quoique ceux de la série 2 font 1,9 mm d'épaisseur... Ce qui n'est finalement pas bien loin des 2 mm environ d'ikea... 

Est-ce que avec ce genre de truc, le problème d'un appui trop fort n'est pas simplement déplacé? Pas plat mais bombé donc une zone d'appui "concentré" au même titre que les patins actuels... 

Merci pour l'astuce quand même !!

Et pour la surélévation, bien vu les patins de chaise ou les bouchons de bouteilles, facile à mettre en uvre, plus que mes tasseau de bois qu'il faut tailler à la bonne dimension...


----------



## Cath83 (7 Mars 2008)

desertea a dit:


> J'ai des doutes sur la "programmation" de l'usage final de ces petits morceaux de plastique. Et je ne pense pas également, qu'ils aient beaucoup investit en R&D pour maîtriser "l'effet ventouse" !!
> 
> Mais peut être que ce sont des trésors de technologie qui expliquerait alors leur tarif prohibitif.



Ben j'vais t'dire !!!! j 'espère !!!   

Avec Nico_linux, au moins, on a partagé la poire en deux...  pas vrai Nico ?
NB:  Ouh, ça frise le message perso non ?


----------



## Tox (7 Mars 2008)

Le matériau des patins Radtech explique l'effet ventouse au début : il s'agit de patin ayant les même propriétés et élasticité que les housses (Tucano, par exemple) que certains emploient pour transporter leur MB.

Pour le prix, c'est effectivement trop cher, mais ça permet aussi de répartir la pression sur tout le pourtour de l'écran. Et ça, lors d'un usage nomade, cela me paraît très important.


----------



## nicolasf (7 Mars 2008)

Ceci dit, pour le prix, ce que l'on a fait avec Cath83 (partager les patins) est une bonne iée je pense. Il y en a dix de livrés, j'en ai mis six comme conseillés mais je pense que quatre auraient largement suffis. Le coût devient alors beaucoup plus raisonnable...


----------



## Tox (7 Mars 2008)

Rapportée au prix du MB, la dépense reste raisonnable aussi


----------



## Cath83 (7 Mars 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Rapportée au prix du MB, la dépense reste raisonnable aussi



Et rapporté au prix d'une réparation hypothétiquement prise en compte, et toutes les galères qu'un retour au SAV en garantie ou non, représentent ... no comment !

Donc, pour nos macs aussi... sortons couverts !


----------



## onewithefreaks (15 Mars 2008)

Ce que l'on m'a dit à propos du système de garantie Apple est-il vrai : est-ce que la garantie d'une pièce est prolongée un an de plus après un remplacement ? J'ai mon MacBook depuis un an et demi, le top case s'était fissuré au bout de six mois ; je l'ai fait remplacé, et là, après dix mois, il est de nouveau fissuré.

Est-ce que... ?


----------



## greggorynque (15 Mars 2008)

il y a intérêt, j'ai fait changer mon topcase il y a moins de 1 mois et il  a déjà une marque dont une fissure au niveau du bouton du track pad (très emmerdant car on le touche tout le temps) et la réparation n'est pas parfaite avec un bout un peu mal emboité. Et évidemment je ne suis plus sous garantie.

Je crois que mon problème est du à la partie haute autour de l'isight qui frotte et je vais geuler au telephone.


----------



## jean-f (21 Mars 2008)

Il faut un peu insister au téléphone, leur dire que l'on sait qu'Apple fait des extensions de garantie pour ce cas, et ça passe ! 

Pour ma part ça a marché, j'ai reçu un numéro de dossier, je me suis rendu à un macline le plus proche, une semaine plus tard ils avaient la pièce et en même pas une heure c'était changé !

Me voilà avec mon vieux macbook première génération doté d'un topcase flambant neuf  C'est marrant, le touchpad a l'air plus rugueux et le son du clic est différent ...


----------



## CFKane (25 Mars 2008)

Je me permets d'apporter un témoignage supplémentaire concernant ces fissures...Mon macbook date de janvier 2007, et n'est donc plus sous garantie. La plastique s'est cassé il y a quelques jours au fameux endroit où vient se reposer le "rebord" en plastique du pourtour de la dalle, légèrement à gauche et au-dessus du témoin d'activité, donc à droite.

Je viens d'appeler le support, il me propose sans que j'ai besoin d'insister une extension de garantie, puis me met en attente...après 8 minutes de chansons diverses, je raccroche, un peu enervé (en plus, c'est pas vraiment le bon jour... ). 

Apple me rappelle 2 minutes après et me demande donc d'aller chez le distributeur agrée le plus proche pour la réparation, qui sera prise en charge par apple, dans le cadre d'une extension de garantie procédure satisfaction client (sic)..

Ne reste plus qu'a tester la rapidité et la qualité de la réparation chez mon revendeur local (plutôt sympathique d'ailleurs, m'a déjà gratuitement mis en place de la ram...une des vis maintenant l'équerre en métal restait désespérément immobile, malgré tous mes efforts...)


----------



## gamac (26 Mars 2008)

jean-f a dit:


> Me voilà avec mon vieux macbook première génération doté d'un topcase flambant neuf  C'est marrant, le touchpad a l'air plus rugueux et le son du clic est différent ...


Ton touchpad s'est peut être poli avec le temps et l'utilisation... Quant au bruit du clic, il est possible que ce soit la même histoire... souviens toi du clic lorsque ta machine était flambant neuve... comment ça tu ne t'en souviens pas? :rateau:


----------



## Tox (26 Mars 2008)

gamac a dit:


> Ton touchpad s'est peut être poli avec le temps et l'utilisation... Quant au bruit du clic, il est possible que ce soit la même histoire... souviens toi du clic lorsque ta machine était flambant neuve... comment ça tu ne t'en souviens pas? :rateau:


 Effectivement, avec le temps, je dois avoir le clic le plus discret de la gamme MB


----------



## tristelle (2 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Bon, on pense toujours que ça n'arrive qu'aux autres... macbook fissuré aussi.

Par contre, j'ai essayé de parcourir un maximum de pages, mais je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse à cette question :
Comment ça se passe réellement ? 
On appelle, et après on doit l'emmener quelque part ? On a combien de temps après l'appel pour le faire réparer ? Et ça dure combien de temps ?

 Parce que ('tention, racontage de vie) je suis étudiante en graphisme, et j'utilise mon ordinateur 12h par jour et j'aimerais savoir pendant combien de temps je vais être amputée de mon second cerveau :rateau: 

Merci de votre attention


----------



## desertea (2 Avril 2008)

tristelle a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Bon, on pense toujours que ça n'arrive qu'aux autres... macbook fissuré aussi.
> 
> ...



Salut Miss,

Tu appelles Apple, pour expliquer ton problème. Ils ouvrent un dossier de SAV. Puis, ils te dirigent vers le SAV Apple le plus proche. Tu appelles l'atelier, pour prendre rendez vous, tu déposes ta machine et tu le récupères normalement ta machine en 48h maxi !!! 
Cela te convient-il comme explication ?


----------



## tristelle (2 Avril 2008)

Nickel, clair et concis, merci beaucoup !


----------



## gamac (3 Avril 2008)

Oula... Tristelle j'ai exactement le même modèle que toi...
Jusqu'ici, au fil des posts, il me semblait que ce défaut de plastique ne concernait que les modèles plus anciens. Et bien non...
C'est quand même hallucinant qu'Apple n'ait pas été foutu de changer les points de contact ou renforcer le plastique...
Pour l'instant je n'ai rien, mais ça me pend au nez visiblement...
Vais faire un tour chez Ikea!


----------



## macaddicted (7 Avril 2008)

j'y ai droit aussi ! et m*r** !  
je vais repasser de l'autre côté de la force si ça continue ! :rose:


----------



## Makhno (7 Avril 2008)

Non Luke ! Reste avec ton père ! La force est puissante de ce côté !

Je sors d'accord


----------



## David_b (7 Avril 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Je sors d'accord



avec macaddicted ?


----------



## desertea (7 Avril 2008)

Vu que les soucis de fissures semblent continuer, je me dis que les portables qui ont été réparés il y a quelques temps, devraient malheureusement pas tarder à commencer à se "re" fissurer !!! 
Apple a semble-t-il pas résolu se problème ?


----------



## macaddicted (7 Avril 2008)

mon MB est chouchouté, transporté rarement et dans ce cas dans une housse et une sacoche pour double protection et tout et tout ...... je pensais être épargné par ces fissures avec mon MB deuxième génération... écoeuré de ce manque de respect d'Apple vis à vis de sa clientèle  

mon PB pismo de 99 n'a pas pris une ride, ça c'était de la qualité !


----------



## Makhno (8 Avril 2008)

David_b a dit:


> avec macaddicted ?


Avec Leia 
[pardon pour le flood...]


----------



## CFKane (23 Avril 2008)

Mon topcase est neuf ! 

Je l'ai donc fait changé après une méchante fissure juste au-dessus du témoin de veille..nouveau clavier, nouveau trackpad également..

La différence de couleur entre le topcase et le pourtour de l'écran par exemple est impressionnante !! Le tour de l'écran est très jaune..pourtant personne ne fume régulièrement autour de mon ordi...

Merci à mon apple center en tout cas, très sympa et compétent..en espérant que de nouvelles fissures n'apparaissent pas...


----------



## Makhno (23 Avril 2008)

Oua le veinard ! 

Faudra que je m'en occupe. Mais pire, j'ai remarqué que maintenant ça se fissure sur la partie autour de l'écran, juste au dessus du patin (en position ouverte), toujours du côté droit... 
Ça devient grave...


----------



## C@cTuS (23 Avril 2008)

Attention , les fissures cadre ecran / capot / ou base boitier (bottom case ) , ne sont pas prises sous garantie.

CFKane , si Apple t'a changé ta base boitier sous garantie, tu as eu baucoup beaucoup de chance, à moins que tu ais payé une ptite centaine d euros ?


----------



## desertea (23 Avril 2008)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Attention , les fissures cadre ecran / capot / ou base boitier (top case ) , ne sont pas prises sous garantie.
> 
> CFKane , si Apple t'a changé ta base boitier sous garantie, tu as eu baucoup beaucoup de chance, à moins que tu ais payé une ptite centaine d euros ?



Faux, pour ma part; même hors garantie, mon bottom case de mon MB a été changé sans pb !!


----------



## CFKane (23 Avril 2008)

Pour ma part également, macbook hors garantie..Apple m'a fait ce qu'ils appellent un "code satisfaction client", je n'ai rien eu à débourser.
Et puis, je crois que beaucoup de membres sur ce fil ont eu bénéficié du même traitement pour les top case fissuré.

Mais je n'utilise peut-être pas le bon vocabulaire. Pour précision, il m'a été changé tout la partie où se trouve le clavier : clavier, trackpad, plastique...
D'ailleurs, mon clavier fait un bruit totalement différent du précédent.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2008)

Juste pour enfoncer le clou, Apple m'a également changé tout le top case alors que j'étais plus sous garantie d'au moins 6 mois...


----------



## .Spirit (23 Avril 2008)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Attention , les fissures cadre ecran / capot / ou base boitier (top case ) , ne sont pas prises sous garantie.
> 
> CFKane , si Apple t'a changé ta base boitier sous garantie, tu as eu baucoup beaucoup de chance, à moins que tu ais payé une ptite centaine d euros ?



Bien j'espère bien qu'ils sont pris sous garantie ! 
Si dans le cadre de la garantie (et même après), j'ai le même problème que 80% des acheteurs de Macbook, je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple ne me le changerait pas...

Enfin les autres fissures non provoquées par une utilisation normale (donc autre part sur le top case, sur l'écran ou autre part, en gros une fissure provoquée par manque de soin), il est normal qu'elles ne soient pas prises sous garantie.


----------



## CFKane (23 Avril 2008)

Effectivement, au téléphone, mon macbook a été pris en charge dès que j'ai précisé que la fissure se situait juste au niveau de la petite barre en plastique sur l'écran qui vient reposer sur le top case. Avant, mon interlocuteur était plutot sceptique...


----------



## C@cTuS (23 Avril 2008)

Gros quiproquo : 



desertea a dit:


> Faux, pour ma part; même hors garantie, mon bottom case de mon MB a été changé sans pb !!


 


antoine59 a dit:


> Juste pour enfoncer le clou, Apple m'a également changé tout le top case alors que j'étais plus sous garantie d'au moins 6 mois...


 

j ai fait une erreur dans mon paragraphe , top case = supp clavier (pris sous garantie) et bottom case = base boitier (fissures non prises sous garanties).

Donc oui, comme je l ai bien dit dans mon premier paragraphe , le Support clavier est bien pris sous garantie, mais pas la base boitier. Donc Desertea ,si Apple t a changé ta base boitier, c est juste à titre commercial ; ce probleme n en est pas un pour eux.

CFKane , c est bien ton top case qui a été changé , il me semblait que tu disais qu il s agissait de ta base boitier, ce qui me paraissait bizarre.

Donc bien sûr que pour les fissures sur le support clavier, qui sont créés par les deux aimants qui se cachent derriere le cadre ecran , Apple prend sous garantie ce probleme.


----------



## C@cTuS (23 Avril 2008)

.Spirit a dit:


> Bien j'espère bien qu'ils sont pris sous garantie !
> Si dans le cadre de la garantie (et même après), j'ai le même problème que 80% des acheteurs de Macbook, je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple ne me le changerait pas...
> 
> Enfin les autres fissures non provoquées par une utilisation normale (donc autre part sur le top case, sur l'écran ou autre part, en gros une fissure provoquée par manque de soin), il est normal qu'elles ne soient pas prises sous garantie.


 
Apple prend Uniquement les deux fissures situées aux devants du support clavier, pas ailleurs.


----------



## desertea (23 Avril 2008)

Le technicien SAV Apple m'a demandé de lui envoyer une photo. 







Voici celle envoyée (postée déjà plus haut) Après réception, il m'a dit qu'il n'y avait aucun problème de prise en charge, même si le MB n'était plus sous garantie. 
Je précise qu'il y avait ce type de fissures sur tout le tour de la machine (notamment au niveau de la charnière), mais uniquement sur le bottom case.


----------



## Makhno (23 Avril 2008)

Bon ok. Tout le monde semble d'accord sur quelles fissures ont déjà été prises en charge par apple. Et apparemment, même sur le bottom case ça passe. 
J'en ai une sur le top case, devrait pas poser trop de problème. 

Mais que faire de celle qui apparaît sur le cadre de l'écran, entre le patin droit et le bord de l'écran ? 

Des gens ici ont-ils cela ? 

Je n'ai pas d'APN sous la main, mon téléphone est une daube... Vous voyez de quoi je veux parler ? 

Précision : je suis d'un naturel plus que soigneux, encore plus quand j'ai découvert (et vécu moi-même) ce problème de fissure...


----------



## C@cTuS (24 Avril 2008)

Bah desertea , ton interlocuteur a dfu se tromper et tant mieux pour ton macbook , car je peux te certifier , de par ma certification Apple ,et que travaillant dans un centre agréé, le bottom case n est pas pris en charge. Et  c est tout a fait des fissures que tu montres , dont je parle. bref , vous pouvez toujours essayer de faire passer votre base boitier sous garantie, il y a peut etre des centres agréés qui les passent sous garantie , mais dans ce cas là ,c est à leur frais.


----------



## Makhno (24 Avril 2008)

C@cTuS a dit:


> de par ma certification Apple et travaillant dans un centre agréé



Salut ! 

As-tu déjà vu le problème dont je parle un poil plus haut ? 

(fissure entre le patin et le bord de l'écran, sur les 2-3 mm de plastique rugueux qu'il y a avant le plastique de la coque)


----------



## jall94 (24 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Egalement victime de la fissure maudite. Très prononcé du coté droit, et naissante sur le coté gauche. Mon MacBook est de deuxième génération je crois (ou troisième), et donc ca ne touche définitivement pas que les premières générations. 

Petit coup de fil chez Apple ce soir, garçon sympa, aucun soucis pour la prise en charge (numéro de dossier, j'ai une apple Care 3 ans). Je vais le porter demain ou la semaine prochaine à Boulogne Billancourt pour faire faire la réparation. 

Ca n'a pas traîné, je n'ai absolument pas eu a discuter du tout... Maintenant j'espère qu'ils pourront me laisser la bécane le temps de reçevoir la pièce....

Bon courage,


----------



## C@cTuS (24 Avril 2008)

bonjour Makhno , de ce qui est de ton support clavier, ca sera pris sous garantie. Par contre , je n arrive pas à situer ton aure fissure d apres ce que tu me dis.    une petite photo ?

Jall94 tu peux leur laisser ton produit, un support clavier de macbook ne mets pas plus de 2 jours à arriver chez le prestataire. Apple est très à cheval sur ses delais


----------



## Makhno (24 Avril 2008)

C@cTuS a dit:


> bonjour Makhno , de ce qui est de ton support clavier, ca sera pris sous garantie. Par contre , je n arrive pas à situer ton aure fissure d apres ce que tu me dis.    une petite photo ?




Arg, toujours pas mon APN sous la main... Et mon téléphone n'y arrive pas... La fissure est pas bien grande (encore)... 
En gros, t'ouvres le macbook. Les patins sont donc au dessus de l'écran, en haut. Bah au dessus du patin droit, entre celui-ci et le bord de l'écran, une fissure apparaît... Elle est dans le plastique rugueux, avant la coque extérieure (en blanc plus clair).


----------



## jall94 (24 Avril 2008)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Jall94 tu peux leur laisser ton produit, un support clavier de macbook ne mets pas plus de 2 jours à arriver chez le prestataire. Apple est très à cheval sur ses delais



Une éternité !!!!  

(Merci pour l'info, je devrais survivre...  )


----------



## C@cTuS (25 Avril 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Arg, toujours pas mon APN sous la main... Et mon téléphone n'y arrive pas... La fissure est pas bien grande (encore)...
> En gros, t'ouvres le macbook. Les patins sont donc au dessus de l'écran, en haut. Bah au dessus du patin droit, entre celui-ci et le bord de l'écran, une fissure apparaît... Elle est dans le plastique rugueux, avant la coque extérieure (en blanc plus clair).


 
Ok j ai compris, tu appelles Patins , les deux traits fins sur le cadre ecran , c est pour ca que je ne comprenais pas, je voyais pas de quel patins tu parlais  

Bref,  ceci n etant pas commun , Apple va considerer que si la fissure apparait ,ca sera dû à une mauvaise utilisation, donc tu auras droit à un devis pour la cadre ecran. Bon c est un bout de plastique donc ca devrait pas monter tres haut. Personnellement si ce n est que ca , je laisserai mon cadre ecran te quel. Tu peux toujours essayer de l envoyer en reparation pour voir s ils te font un devis ou non.


----------



## Makhno (25 Avril 2008)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Ok j ai compris, tu appelles Patins , les deux traits fins sur le cadre ecran , c est pour ca que je ne comprenais pas, je voyais pas de quel patins tu parlais
> 
> Bref,  ceci n etant pas commun , Apple va considerer que si la fissure apparait ,ca sera dû à une mauvaise utilisation, donc tu auras droit à un devis pour la cadre ecran. Bon c est un bout de plastique donc ca devrait pas monter tres haut. Personnellement si ce n est que ca , je laisserai mon cadre ecran te quel. Tu peux toujours essayer de l envoyer en reparation pour voir s ils te font un devis ou non.




Vache ça... Jamais eu de mauvaise utilisation pourtant... 
C'est vrai que c'est minime... Mais bon, l'a moins d'un an, c'est pas cool quand même... Le bout de platique doit pas être cher mais la main d'uvre... 
Et je ne peux pas vraiment l'envoyer en réparation, on fait symbiose tous les deux, greffés l'un à l'autre...


----------



## C@cTuS (25 Avril 2008)

Comme la plupart des utilistaurs Macintoch , leur mac est comme leur oeil


----------



## Makhno (25 Avril 2008)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Comme la plupart des utilistaurs Macintoch , leur mac est comme leur oeil



En plus d'être un outil devenu totalement indispensable à la vie quotidienne et au travail... 
Mais pourquoi ça se fissure ces bêtes là !


----------



## desertea (25 Avril 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> En plus d'être un outil devenu totalement indispensable à la vie quotidienne et au travail...
> Mais pourquoi ça se fissure ces bêtes là !



Erreur de conception très certainement !!! 
Quand on ferme un MB, on se dit que même en faisant très attention, plastique dur contre plastique dur !! un jour ou l'autre !!! 
Avec des matériaux qui ne supportent pas les contraintes exigées, c'est bien dommage tout ça.


----------



## C@cTuS (25 Avril 2008)

tout a fait, Apple est en train d envisager de renforcer les rebors qui se cassent, par un une plaque en Alu, sous ou dans le support clavier, mais c est pas si facile, puisque les fissures se placent juste au dessus de la base boitier, donc avec de l alu, ca ferait une epaisseur en plus .


----------



## Makhno (26 Avril 2008)

Un truc tout bête m'est venu à l'esprit : est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de démagnétiser (un poil) un aimant ? 

Ou alors, autre hypothèse, de remplacer les aimants par des moins puissants qui font que l'on ne fera plus claquer l'écran lorsqu'il glisse des doigts ? 

Le principe de fermeture par aimant est terrible : c'est hyper pratique pis en plus c'est classe, pas de taquet qui dépasse ni d'encoche qui l'enclenche. 
La plaque alu c'est pas bête mais le plastique sera toujours exposé... voire plus s'il est pris en sandwich... Alors que des aimants moins forts...


----------



## C@cTuS (26 Avril 2008)

Tu peux les remplacer mais il va falloir trouver un aimant qui tienne en place,  ceux qui sont derriere le cadre ecran sont allez longs.


----------



## Tox (26 Avril 2008)

On en revient donc toujours aux pastilles qui amortissent la fermeture du portable. Après environ un an d'utilisation, le repose-poignets du MB est marqué au niveau des deux rebords sur l'écran, mais pas (encore :hein de fissures... Par contre, les marques que je perçois sur le repose-poignets sont assez prononcées et je n'ose imaginer ce qu'il en serait sans les pastilles Radtech.


----------



## desertea (26 Avril 2008)

Un "joint" sur tout le pourtour de l'écran comme sur MBA aurait été le bienvenu !!


----------



## nicolasf (26 Avril 2008)

Tox a dit:


> On en revient donc toujours aux pastilles qui amortissent la fermeture du portable. Après environ un an d'utilisation, le repose-poignets du MB est marqué au niveau des deux rebords sur l'écran, mais pas (encore :hein de fissures... Par contre, les marques que je perçois sur le repose-poignets sont assez prononcées et je n'ose imaginer ce qu'il en serait sans les pastilles Radtech.



Est-ce que tes patins "collent" encore ? Parce que de mon côté, cela fait relativement peu de temps, mais les patins "collent" toujours autant quand il est fermé et un peu compressé. Du coup, il faut tirer fortement pour l'ouvrir à chaque fois, ce qui, d'une part, est désagréable mais ce qui, d'autre part, m'inquiète quant aux accroches autour de l'écran : ne vont-elles pas lâcher à force de tirer dessus ?

Je ne voudrai pas remplacer un problème par un autre disons...

Merci...


----------



## Tox (27 Avril 2008)

Oui, il y a toujours un petit effet ventouse.

Mécaniquement, cela ne devrait pas avoir de conséquences, car le repose-poignets est vissé aux aux quatre angles, contrant de manière efficace l'effet ventouse.

Après un an, pas de jeu, ni sur le repose-poignets, ni sur le cadre de l'écran.


----------



## nicolasf (27 Avril 2008)

Je ne pensais pas au repose-poignet, qui ne craint effectivement pas grand chose, mais au cadre de l'écran qui est juste clipsé, si j'ai bien compris. Mais si le tien n'a pas bougé en un an, c'est sans doute suffisamment solide pour résister...

Merci.


----------



## C@cTuS (27 Avril 2008)

Oh , ne t inquietes pas pour le cadre ecran, il est clipsé à au moins 15 - 20 endroits ,il ne risque pas de partir


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (27 Avril 2008)

Au sujet des MacBooks, je vais dire un truc, mais qui à peut être déjà été dit. 

Les fissures seraient aussi causables par le transport du MacBook ouvert : 
Le top case à une certaine souplesse. Si vous prenez votre MacBook par un angle avec les doigts 2 à 5 en dessous et le pouce au dessus pour faire pression, le top case se déforme et s'enfonce... sauf à la bordure entre le top case et le bottom case.... du coups, le plastique en prend pour son grade.

C'est du moins comme ça que sur mon MacBook est apparue une fissure à gauche, au niveau du trous pour le câble kingston.... là ou l'écran ne vient JAMAIS taper. 

Je le prenais toujours par là pour le déplacer.... bien mal m'en à pris  .


----------



## Makhno (28 Avril 2008)

Toujours la main dessous, toujours... Les doigts remontent le long de l'écran et l'ordi repose sur  la paume de la main et l'avant bras. Il est utilisable de l'autre main et bien calé... 
Et pour le prendre, les mains sur les côtés, juste de quoi le soulever !


----------



## lisaa (29 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Je crois avoir le même problème que beaucoup de gens ici : à droite du pad, un petit bout de plastique est parti, juste là où se pose le "patin" (enfin le petit bout proéminant à droite de la webcam, appelez ça comme vous voulez ). Je vais téléphoner ce matin à mon centre de maintenance. Je suis encore sous garantie, je pense que ça devrait aller.

Par contre j'ai juste peur d'une chose : j'ai un beeelle tâche de dissolvant (une fille qui se fait les ongles devant l'ordi, ça fait des ravages) à côté, j'ai peur qu'il me dise qu'en fait je veux juste changer à cause de cette tâche.


----------



## C@cTuS (29 Avril 2008)

nan ne t inquietes pas ,ils vont t echanger le support clavier sans probleme.


----------



## jall94 (30 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, 

Juste pour donner le feedback : Portable emmené vendredi pour relever le numéro de série puis remporté. Pièce reçu ce mercredi matin, changement effectué quasi immédiatement, et me voici avec un beau topcase tout neuf et tout gris  

Un sans faute pour Apple et le service Center...


----------



## jall94 (30 Avril 2008)

Salut  

Au passage, une petite astuce... Comme beaucoup d'entre nous, j'avais mis un petit morceau de scotch à l'endroit de la fellure pour éviter que cela ne s'aggrave en attendant de faire réparer. Evidemment, avec la chaleur de la machine, lors du décollage du scotch, une bonne partie de la colle était restée sur le plastique de la coque... J'ai pas mal étudié le sujet avant de me lancer dans un "nettoyage" hasardeux, éliminant d'office tous les solvants plus où moins violents. 

Au final, une astuce donnée par un gentille mamie sur un forum : la cire d'abeille liquide ! Ca n'altère pas du tout le plastique de la coque, ni du Topcase, et ça enlève instantanément les résidus collants. Plus aucune trace ! A appliquer avec un coton pour éviter les rayures, puis à rincer et essuyer soigneusement. Ca se trouve dans les grandes surfaces, et c'est utilisé pour cirer les meubles en bois (Océ.....r). 

Je ne suis pas responsable du mauvais usage fait de ce conseil, et donc, testez sur une partie peu visible de vos coques avant si besoin, mais j'atteste que cela fonctionne !  

Bon courage pour vos réparations


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Bonjour moi j'ai des fissures tout autour de la coque mais pas encore de plastique enlevé..
et aussi en dessous (photo)
Le macbook n'est plus sous garantie : apple me le prendra en charge ? 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bonjour moi j'ai des fissures tout autour de la coque mais pas encore de plastique enlevé..
> et aussi en dessous (photo) les fissures sont plus grosses que sur la tof..
> LE macbook n'est plus sous garantie : apple prendra en charge le macbook  ?
> Merci d'avance.


----------



## C@cTuS (3 Mai 2008)

Et non malheureusement , Apple ne prendra pas ca en compte.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Mince ! Comnien coute une coque (juste le bas) ?


----------



## kaos (3 Mai 2008)

Jolie mec  celles là sont inédites :mouais:

bon courage ......


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Héhé : a vendre : macbook avec fissures inédites : 1500


----------



## .Spirit (3 Mai 2008)

Bah... essaye toujours le coup de la garantie, ça peut marcher, non ?
Des fois ils sont gentils chez Apple (des fois  )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Je vais déjà aller voir a l'applestore ou je l'ai acheté et ensuite je télephone a apple 
Car c'est ma mere qui est allée le chercher le mb  Si j'avais su..


----------



## Freddy03h (19 Mai 2008)

Mon Macbook est fissuré depuis hier, j'ai tout suite reconnu la fissure à droite du trackpad et qui correspond au pas au dessus de l'écran vu que j'étais déjà venu sur ce topic avant.

J'ai un Macbook de fin 2007 soit donc un Santa Rosa et c'est ma première tuile avec mon premier Mac je suis un peu  vert de voir un vieu problème de plastique moisi dans un objet aussi chère.

Le problème c'est qu'en ce moment j'ai plus besoin de mon ordinateur que d'habitude (je suis étudiant en multimédia et j'ai une soutenance qui approche), et je ne trouve absolument rien sur le site apple sur la procédure à suivre, et étant en Haute-Loire je ne sais même pas s'il y a un centre de réparation à proximité (devoir faire une centaine de km pour un tel problème c'est du n'importe quoi).

Merci


----------



## seiya33 (20 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Héhé : a vendre : macbook avec fissures inédites : 1500



Hehe, j'ai les mêmes  Bon après j'ai encore l'apple care, mais je ne suis pas sur que ce soit pris en compte... et le topcase, à droite, commence à se fendre... 

Courage Etienne !!


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (23 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bonjour moi j'ai des fissures tout autour de la coque mais pas encore de plastique enlevé..
> et aussi en dessous (photo)
> Le macbook n'est plus sous garantie : apple me le prendra en charge ?
> Merci d'avance.


Bonjour,

J'ai les mêmes fissures (découvertes à l'instant, ne regardant pas habituellement le dessous de mon MB), en plus de la fissure classique sur le dessus récemment apparu également (moi qui croyais y avoir échappé vu qu'il n'y avait aucun souci au bout d'un an....)

Que faire sachant que je suis également hors garantie (de 3 mois) ? Apple Center sur Paris ou Superglue ?

Et celles et ceux qui ont été à un Apple Center sur paris, pourriez-vous me dire auquel vous êtes allé et le temps d'immobilisation du MB ? Car j'en ai besoin quotidiennement pour les cours, donc il me faudrait prévoir le moment où j'y vais en fonction du temps de réparation nécessaire.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

Enfin je n'acheterai plus jamais de la gamme grand public (mis a part s'ils deviennent en alu..)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

seiya33 a dit:


> Hehe, j'ai les mêmes  Bon après j'ai encore l'apple care, mais je ne suis pas sur que ce soit pris en compte... et le topcase, à droite, commence à se fendre...
> 
> Courage Etienne !!


Avec une applecare ça ira  
et puis ils te remplaçeront carrement le topcase  
Même (peut-être) le trackpad !!


----------



## Tox (24 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Enfin je n'acheterai plus jamais de la gamme grand public (mis a part s'ils deviennent en alu..)


Ne pas confondre défaut de conception et qualité d'une gamme. En effet, si tu avais été le malchanceux acquéreur d'un PowerBook 15" avec slot de ram défectueux, aurais-tu dit : "Plus jamais de la gamme pro (mis à part si la ram est soudée) ? 

De plus, sache que le prix des gammes est surtout là pour entretenir le "trip" haut de gamme et bas de gamme de certains acheteurs... A la sortie de l'usine, je ne serais pas étonné de découvrir qu'une centaine d'euros de différence entre le MB 13" et  le MB Pro 15". Généralement, c'est le produit vendu comme haut de gamme qui génère le plus de marge de bénéfice.


----------



## marc-book (29 Mai 2008)

Ben c'est mon tour 

languette genre guimbarde au dessus du voyant lumineux de mon macbook
exactement les photos du début de ce topic.
Un appel chez Apple et m'annonce que c'est pris en charge (encore sous garanti) 
environ 8 jours d'immobilisation !!! c'est long .


----------



## kaos (29 Mai 2008)

_Au final, une astuce donnée par un gentille mamie sur un forum : la cire d'abeille liquide ! Ca n'altère pas du tout le plastique de la coque, ni du Topcase, et ça enlève instantanément les résidus collants. Plus aucune trace !_*

Les linguettes pour lunettes sont elles aussi extremement efficaces ! *


----------



## TiLu (29 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bonjour moi j'ai des fissures tout autour de la coque mais pas encore de plastique enlevé..
> et aussi en dessous (photo)
> Le macbook n'est plus sous garantie : apple me le prendra en charge ?
> Merci d'avance.


Ah ben j'ai exactement la même chose que toi, au même endroit mais j'ai aussi la jolie fissure ci-dessous, en plein dans le coin gauche de l'avant du Macbook :


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

j'ai la même que toi mais mon applestore , sympa me remplace la coque hors garantie 
et il va peut être me changer la dalle de l'ecran


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (29 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> j'ai la même que toi mais mon applestore , sympa me remplace la coque hors garantie
> et il va peut être me changer la dalle de l'ecran


Et tu en as pour combien de temps sans MacBook ? (et si tu peux me dire par MP où tu as été sur Paris, ça me serait fort utile  )


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

Je dois attendre demain pour le rendre et donc savoir le nombre de jours d'immobilisations
Pour le apr je suis sur montpellier  
enfin ils doivent regarder le num de série...courage !


----------



## maximeG (31 Mai 2008)

Plus qu'à contacter mon vendeur....:hein:


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (31 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je dois attendre demain pour le rendre et donc savoir le nombre de jours d'immobilisations
> Pour le apr je suis sur montpellier
> enfin ils doivent regarder le num de série...courage !


Verdict ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)

...lundi 
on verra mais normalement c'est pris en charge...apres je vais voir pour la dalle..


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (31 Mai 2008)

Moins d'une semaine.. sont rapides !!!
Mon souci est que je l'ai acheté à la Fnac et je ne me vois pas du tout leur soumettre le problème vu la lenteur de leur SAV en général.
Quelqu'un a déjà tenté l'aventure SAV Fnac pour ce souci de macbook fissuré ?...


----------



## rachmede (31 Mai 2008)

desertea a dit:


> J'ai donc suivi vos conseils !!!
> Un petit appel au 0800046046. Résultat des courses :
> 
> Même si mon MacBook n'est plus sous garantie, Apple prend totalement en charge le changement de coque de ma machine.
> ...



Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si sa s'applique aussi au Canada ? J'ai acheté mon MacBook en août 2006 (il est donc dans les premières vagues de macbook à ce que j'en sait) et j'ai ce problème de jaunissement de la coque. Il n'y a pas de tâches jaunes comme telles, mais exepté les touches du clavier et le trackpad, toute la surface intérieur a jauni, y compris le contour de l'écran et la différence est assez nette entre le blanc immaculé de la coque extérieure...

Mon Mac n'est donc plus sous la garantie et si un Canadien sait si Apple prend quand même en charge ce problème même après tout ce temps, je serais très heureux de le savoir.


----------



## arnpsyke (1 Juin 2008)

2 eme fois que je change la coque et aujourd'hui de nouveau une fissure,  c est vraiment la derniere fois que je prends un macbook en plastique !!! 

Pour ceux que cela interesse, la deuxieme fois hors garantie j 'ai payé 120 euros chez macline bruxelles. Operation réalisée en 1 heure.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Moins d'une semaine.. sont rapides !!!
> Mon souci est que je l'ai acheté à la Fnac et je ne me vois pas du tout leur soumettre le problème vu la lenteur de leur SAV en général.
> Quelqu'un a déjà tenté l'aventure SAV Fnac pour ce souci de macbook fissuré ?...



tu m'as pas compris : ils me donnent la rep lundi 
et je pense a 1 semaine ou 2 pour la prise mais ils me prettent un vieux g3 ou un g4 donc..


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

Tu peux aussi demander qu'il ne te prennent l'ordi que lorsqu'ils ont reçu la pièce et si tu es sympa avec eux, ils te le feront sur place en 15 minutes 

En tout cas, c'est ce que j'ai fait  (mais je pense que j'ai de la chance )


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (1 Juin 2008)

Je vais tenter comme toi antoine59, mais pas avant la semaine prochaine, là j'en ai encore besoin.. :/


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

le probleme c'est que le service technique se trouve autre part et ils font des navettes...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> le probleme c'est que le service technique se trouve autre part et ils font des navettes...



Oui pour moi c'était pareil, mais tu ne peux pas aller directement au centre de maintenance ?
Personnelement j'avais plus de temps à pied et taxi (10min) mais ça vaux le coup


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

Moi c'est a 30minutes 
et l'essence coute chere !
enfin je vais voir avec ma mere !


----------



## greggorynque (1 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Moi c'est a 30minutes
> et l'essence coute chere !
> enfin je vais voir avec ma mere !




Moi je n'ai qu'une boutique apple qui fait office de centre agréé mais ils sont super lents, pas très aimable et pas très aidants ....

Remarquez ils m'avaient changé la batterie en même temps que le topcase quad j'avais eu des fissures...

vu qu'il faut que j'y retourne je negocierais ca chez apple


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

moi ils sont tres sympas : ils m'ont donné des ecouteurs pour ipod , un clavier apple pro blanc , 
et il me prettent du iclear 
et aussi ils m'installent des logiciels (office 08, iwork , ilifes08...)


----------



## greggorynque (1 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> moi ils sont tres sympas : ils m'ont donné des ecouteurs pour ipod , un clavier apple pro blanc ,
> et il me prettent du iclear
> et aussi ils m'installent des logiciels (office 08, iwork , ilifes08...)



je veux ca aussiiiii


----------



## leo39 (1 Juin 2008)

moi aussi elle se fissure en plus elle se soulève dans le coin inférieur gauche je suis hors garantie que faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

tu appelles apple ou tu vas dans un apr


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> je veux ca aussiiiii


Nous n'avons point les mêmes valeurs


----------



## greggorynque (2 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Nous n'avons point les mêmes valeurs



oui enfin on ne sait pas ce que tu a fait pour avoir tout cela :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:

Et dans ce cas, non nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

Je connais les bonnes personnes , c'est tout : je ne me prositue pas ! :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

je le ramene mercredi : y'en a pour 8 jours 
Voila !


----------



## Tox (2 Juin 2008)

Et bien le mien, après 13 mois de loyaux services, présente une fente sur le repose-poignets, mais à gauche, à hauteur de la touche "majuscule". Exactement à l'endroit où vient appuyer... UN DES TAMPONS de Radtech ! :rateau:


----------



## nicolasf (2 Juin 2008)

Bon ben tu prouves alors qu'il n'y a rien à faire... 


Juste pour info, tu as mis les tampons combien de temps après achat ? Non parce qu'ils collent encore aujourd'hui, ça m'agace pas mal, alors si en plus ils ne servent à rien...


----------



## Tox (2 Juin 2008)

En fait, le plastique est vraiment très fin... je crois bien que l'usure est inévitable sur cette matière. Par contre, cela se répare, colmate, de manière parfaite à la cyano


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

Ah ces macbooks 
Jolis mais pas vraiment bien au niveau de la coque..


----------



## illuminati (4 Juin 2008)

Tu peux jeter un oeil à cette adresse :  ///////////

Compte tout de même une centaine d'euros !!


----------



## landrih (4 Juin 2008)

moi qui veut en acheter un cet été, ça donne pas du tout envie!!!!


----------



## illuminati (4 Juin 2008)

landrih a dit:


> moi qui veut en acheter un cet été, ça donne pas du tout envie!!!!



Je suis de ton avis. Qu'attend Apple pour réagir ?
Même un PC à 300 euros ne rencontre pas ce type de problème. 

Je tiens cependant à ajouter, qu'il semble que ce ne soit pas la totalité, ni la majorité des machines qui soient touchées !!! mais bon, ça fait tout de même réfléchir !!


----------



## greggorynque (4 Juin 2008)

depis la rev3 les problemes ont presque disparu (celui de ma soeur est parfait par exemple, donc n'ayez pas peur non plus


----------



## illuminati (4 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> depis la rev3 les problemes ont presque disparu (celui de ma soeur est parfait par exemple, donc n'ayez pas peur non plus



Un pote possède son MB blanc depuis plus d'un an, et il n'a aucun souci avec sa coque !! 
Souvent les forum font "flipper" pour "rien" !! 
Car si on recherche  une machine avec qui personne n'a jamais rencontré de problème, je crois  qu'il va falloir se passer de Mac, et même d'ordinateur tout court !!


----------



## Makhno (4 Juin 2008)

En même temps s'expriment en général ceux qui ont un problème... Et macgé est loin de réunir tous les macusers... 



illuminati a dit:


> Tu peux jeter un oeil à cette adresse :  ///////////
> 
> Compte tout de même une centaine d'euros !!




C'est sûr cette adresse ? Pasque avec les manuels de ifixit, franchement, ça permet de se passer du SAV si l'ordi n'est plus sous garantie...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2008)

Moi ils me le reprennent gratis , par contre je suis sur un g3 palourde...


----------



## greggorynque (4 Juin 2008)

signalons surtout que la macbook d'apple est probablement une des séries d'ordinateurs la plus vendue au monde (vu que cela fait 3 ans que la coque n'a pas changé d'un iota) donc pas ettonant qu'on i beaucoup de retours d'utilisateurs ...


----------



## cOcOdu92 (4 Juin 2008)

On peut commencer a croire que les Macbook commence de plus en plus a se degrader .J'ai un ami ou il lui arrive les memes problemes pourtant il en prend super soin , on peut commencer a croire que les macbook sont de plus en plus fragile


----------



## greggorynque (4 Juin 2008)

cOcOdu92 a dit:


> On peut commencer a croire que les Macbook commence de plus en plus a se degrader .J'ai un ami ou il lui arrive les memes problemes pourtant il en prend super soin , on peut commencer a croire que les macbook sont de plus en plus fragile



Ben non c'est l'inverse, la macbook est une machine ENORMEMENT vendue et une partie des anciens modèles le mien compris sont sujet au problême, mais c'est loin d'être tous et le souci semble être quasiment disparu depusiles 2 dernières series.

Rajoutons à cela que apple à l'air de régulierement permettre un changement hors garantie, pour qu'il ne fasse vraiment plus s'inquietter du problême aujourd'hui.


Par contre il est vrai qu'un nuveau design/revetement (alu ???) du macbook resoudrais definitivement le problème.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (4 Juin 2008)

illuminati a dit:


> Tu peux jeter un oeil à cette adresse :  ///////////
> 
> Compte tout de même une centaine d'euros !!


Pourquoi une centaine d'euros ? La coque du dessus coute 20 euros, de même pour celle du dessous.
Sinon, quelqu'un a testé ce site ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2008)

Moi ils me la changent gratis...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (4 Juin 2008)

Bah s'ils me la change sans me le garder une semaine, ça m'ira, sinon bricomac m'aiderait bien sur ce coup, en considérant que les coques qu'ils vendent soit les "nouvelles".. parce que si les nouveaux macbook n'ont pas ce souci, c'est bien que la coque a du être modifiée.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2008)

Moi je vais leur prendre une coque avant pour mon ipod et le bouton central de la molette ainsi qu'une batterie pour ipod...COmbien coute leurs trackpads a bricomac ?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (4 Juin 2008)

Bricomac est quand même étonnement moins cher qu'iFixit 

5en passant, on peut se faire un macbook hybride mi-blanc, mi-noir voir tout noir avec tout ça:rateau:


----------



## greggorynque (4 Juin 2008)

Oui enfin tout noir ca va te revenir sacrément cher !


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (4 Juin 2008)

Je ne compte pas le faire de toute façon 
Vous avez jeté un oeil au guide d'ifixit pour enlever la coque du bas ?.. Si non, jetez y oeil.. perso j'ai compris maintenant pourquoi la fissure de l'arrière des macbook n'est pas prise en charge gratos !! Ca revient à démonter quasi tout le macbook !

Et pour la différence de prix entre bricomac et ifixit, j'avais mal vu je crois.. enfin, plutot ils ne sont pas clair.
Ils proposent la "upper case" pour 20 euros, et le keyboard (qui selon la photo est en fait la coque, le trackpad et le clavier!) pour 110 euros...
Alors peut-on désolidariser le clavier du macbook du reste de la coque du dessus ???? Si oui c'est intéressant, sinon c'est effectivement beaucoup trop cher !!


----------



## illuminati (5 Juin 2008)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Je ne compte pas le faire de toute façon
> Vous avez jeté un oeil au guide d'ifixit pour enlever la coque du bas ?.. Si non, jetez y oeil.. perso j'ai compris maintenant pourquoi la fissure de l'arrière des macbook n'est pas prise en charge gratos !! Ca revient à démonter quasi tout le macbook !
> 
> Et pour la différence de prix entre bricomac et ifixit, j'avais mal vu je crois.. enfin, plutot ils ne sont pas clair.
> ...



J'ajoute juste que pour mon ancien MB blanc, Apple avait pris en charge le changement du bottom case (la partie base) qui se fissurait, et ce, alors que ma machine n'était plus sous garantie. (il y a 3 mois environ)


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (5 Juin 2008)

T u avais contacté Apple au 0800 046 046 pour obtenir cette réparation, ou tu étais passé dans un Apple Center avec un SAV ?


----------



## Makhno (5 Juin 2008)

eddy1103 a dit:


> T u avais contacté Apple au 0800 046 046 pour obtenir cette réparation, ou tu étais passé dans un Apple Center avec un SAV ?




Tiens, c'est quoi ce numéro ? Sur le site d'apple ("contactez nous", tout en bas) et dans le carnet d'adresse de chaque mac c'est 0 825 888 024 (de tête, peut-être une ou deux erreurs...).


----------



## cOcOdu92 (5 Juin 2008)

Ou s'achete les coques pourtout ou je vais il sont en rupture


----------



## illuminati (6 Juin 2008)

eddy1103 a dit:


> T u avais contacté Apple au 0800 046 046 pour obtenir cette réparation, ou tu étais passé dans un Apple Center avec un SAV ?



J'ai contacté le SAV Apple, le technicien, après m'avoir demandé une photos des fissures, m'a donner l'adresse du SAV où me rendre. Le magasin était au courant, et le changement a été effectué rapidement et gratuitement. 

La garantie était expirée depuis 3 mois.


----------



## Makhno (6 Juin 2008)

illuminati a dit:


> J'ai contacté le SAV Apple, le technicien, après m'avoir demandé une photos des fissures, m'a donner l'adresse du SAV où me rendre. Le magasin était au courant, et le changement a été effectué rapidement et gratuitement.
> 
> La garantie était expirée depuis 3 mois.



A quel numéro ? Je connaissais pas le 0 800 046 046... C'est celui-ci ?


----------



## DeepDark (6 Juin 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> A quel numéro ? Je connaissais pas le 0 800 046 046... C'est celui-ci ?


Je pensais que ce numéro c'était pour passer commande par téléphone...


----------



## illuminati (6 Juin 2008)

makhno a dit:


> a Quel Numéro ? Je Connaissais Pas Le 0 800 046 046... C'est Celui-ci ?




0800 046 046


----------



## skellington (6 Juin 2008)

A mon tour...

Je me suis aperçue hier que ma bécane était elle aussi touchée. Un morceau de plastoc qui se décroche au niveau du repose-main à droite. Et le côté gauche montre quelque signes précurseurs de craquelure aussi. 
Quand je pense que l'an dernier, avant de l'acheter, je lisais ce topic en espérant que ça ne m'arrive pas. Pan! 8 mois plus tard, mon Macbook s'effrite. 
J'ai aussi fait le tour de la coque, et j'ai vu une sorte de marque sur la coque inférieure juste en dessous des ventilo, une craquelure tout le long. 
Je ne l'ai pourtant jamais malmené, jamais claqué violemment. Certes il voyage beaucoup mais il est toujours dans sa housse crumpler, elle-même dans un sac crumpler acheté les yeux de la tête pour lui offrir une protection optimale. 
Je n'arrive pas a comprendre pourquoi Apple n'arrive pas à régler ce problème de fabrication, visiblement c'est un truc récurrent sur pas mal de bécanes. 

N'étant pas en France, je règlerai ce problème quand je rentrerai la semaine prochaine. Mais j'ai lu plus haut que la coque en plastique inférieure n'était pas prise en charge. Je vérifierai auprès d'Apple. Parce qu'il n'a pas que ça comme problème: une partie de l'écran est moins éclairé que le reste, quand il reste allumé longtemps c'est vraiment flagrant. Et puis il ventile comme un malade dès que j'insère un CD dans le lecteur. 
Donc c'est l'occase de régler tout ça à la fois. Je suis quand même assez déçue par tous ces problèmes, je voyais les Mac plus fiables que ça.


----------



## Makhno (6 Juin 2008)

illuminati a dit:


> 0800 046 046



Okidoki ! Merci


----------



## brucetp (6 Juin 2008)

cOcOdu92 a dit:


> Ou s'achete les coques pourtout ou je vais il sont en rupture



Noir:
http://buyeng.ebay.com.hk/buying/hk/display/310026002715_Coque-original-Apple-pour-Macbook-133-Noir
Blanc:
http://buyeng.ebay.com.hk/buying/hk/display/310026002155_Coque-original-Apple-pour-Macbook-133-Blanc


----------



## tartofour (6 Juin 2008)

En ce qui me concerne j'ai réussi à faire réparer mon Macbook avec clavier canadien-français en Allemagne. Comme ils changent le dessus ils m'ont appelé pour savoir si je voulais un clavier allemand, mais je les ai convaincu d'importer le morceau. Trois jours après l'appel mon macbook était tout réparé. 
Mon amie a fait l'appel chez Apple par contre, je me sentais incapable de raconter tous les détails à un technicien.


----------



## philann (6 Juin 2008)

Idem en Allemagne!! Mais tu peux qd meme appeler Apple France et communiquer en français! Ceci dit j'avais aussi un bout de plastoc qui partait au niveau repose-main à droite du trackpad et une fissure sur la coque inférieure qui démarrait à gauche entre les deux visses et allait jusqu'aux loupiotes sur l'avant de la coque!
au tel on m'a dit que cela devait être vue par un apple center ou reseler. Ceux ci m'ont dit que pour le repose main pas de soucis car problème bien identifié par apple mais que pour la coque inférieure c'était moins evident! Ils ont dû faire des photos et les envoyéer à Apple et que ce dernier accepte la prise en charge. Au final ils ont tout changé...en s'étant tout de fois trompé de clavier entre temps!! lol pas repéré que j'avais un AZERTY

Sinon pour ne pas immobiliser trop la bête. Il est possible de demander à l'appel center de commander la pièce et de téléphoner qd celle-ci est arrivée. Ap le remplacement ne prend que quelques heures.


----------



## Mickjagger (12 Juin 2008)

J'ai une amie qui doit déposer son MacBook en SAV pour des fissures sur le repose main (côté gauche et droite).
Ca craque de partout là (le trackpad fait un sale bruit à cause de ça) donc elle doit vraiment le déposer. 

C'est un MB 1ère generation Core Duo 1,83ghz Combo acheté fin août 2006 et donc sous AppleCare.

A votre avis le plastique des nouveaux repose-main en version pièce détachée est-il de meilleure qualité?
Parmi ceux qui ont changé le repose-main, qui a du le refaire changer quelques mois après?

Je ne sais pas si on pourrait faire un petit sondage...


Anecdote flippante ou amusante c'est selon, je suis passé chez un centre agréé pour un autre souci sur un écran Apple, et j'ai parlé de ces problèmes du MacBook au technicien, il me montre une de leurs poubelles et me tend 2 repose-main fraichement balancés le jour même... (et il me sort blasé "Oh oui, on en fait plein..." 
(Au fait, c'est un bon plan de faire les poubelles des SAV si vous cherchez des touches de clavier manquantes


----------



## brucetp (12 Juin 2008)

s'il ils mettent les coques actuelles, elles sont de bien meilleures qualités... en revanche je vois pas comment savoir s'il éclusent leur vieux stock ou s'ils ont tout jeter...
mais je pense qu'ils ont pas envie de voir tous les matins, des MB fissurés arriver lol!


----------



## Mickjagger (12 Juin 2008)

Bruce: yep j'espère aussi que ces topcases sont meilleurs...

Mais d'après ce centre agréé parisien, ils recoivent encore beaucoup de MacBook, donc s'ils sont majoritairement sous garantie simple et non sous AppleCare ça veut dire que des tas de MacBook millésime 2007 ont un plastique merdique.


----------



## brucetp (12 Juin 2008)

oui car ils ont fait des partenariats étudiants cette année là avec des banques comme BNP avec prêts à taux préférentiels donc c'est à ce moment là que le macbook a vraiment décollé! et c'est la raison pour laquelle il y a encore beaucoup de macbook fissuré sur le marché...


----------



## YSG (12 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir,
je fais partie du club depuis ce soir.
Fissures à droite du trackpad.
Macbook acheté en 2007.
Ben je vais voir avec la Fnac.


----------



## brucetp (13 Juin 2008)

perso je te conseille d'aller voir un centre agrée Apple, tu y seras mieux et plus rapidement aidé.


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Juin 2008)

C'est quoi la conduite à tenir en cas de fissure de macbook !

Je demande ça car ma soeur va débarquer ce week end avec son macbook fissuré et elle va me faire un tsoin tsoin pour que je m'en occupe 

Faut il appeler apple directement ? et ils redirigent vers un apple magasin ?

Merci
Pharmacos


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

Si son macbook est hors garantie , le apr va te demander ton numéro de série et va contacter le service technique , après si la reponce est positive tu le ramène a l'apr...
Si il est sous garantie ils te le reprennent normalement..


----------



## sjukdom (13 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,



etienne000 a dit:


> Si son macbook est hors garantie , le apr va te demander ton numéro de série et va contacter le service technique , après si la reponce est positive tu le ramène a l'apr...
> Si il est sous garantie ils te le reprennent normalement..



J'ai eu le même problème la semaine dernière, sur un MB C2D dont la garantie a expiré il y a six mois. J'ai appelé Apple, et ils ont décidé de changer la coque qui contient le clavier et le trackpad, et la coque inférieure (qui était fissurée aussi), le tout gratuitement ! 

Mon seul regret dans cette histoire, est qu'ils n'ont pas changé la coque supérieure, qui est de ce fait bien plus usée que le reste de ma machine... Ce témoignage vaut ce qu'il vaut, mais je suis vraiment très satisfait de la politique d'Apple sur ce coup-là...

++
Sébastien.


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Si son macbook est hors garantie , le apr va te demander ton numéro de série et va contacter le service technique , après si la reponce est positive tu le ramène a l'apr...
> Si il est sous garantie ils te le reprennent normalement..


 
Il est sous apple care...

Apparement elle a aussi des problèmes avec la dalle qui flashouille un peu...

Quand tu dis il le reprennent ? parce qu'il a un an maintenant (c'est un core duo)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

Normalement ceux qui ont un an (comme le mien) sont des core2duo 
Par contre pour la dalle....


----------



## YSG (13 Juin 2008)

J'ai eu le problème de la dalle qui flash. J'ai du le renvoyer 3 fois pour qu'apple décide finalement de me changer directement l'ordinateur. Ça a pris 10 mois pour avoir gain de cause.
A chaque fois ils bidouillaient dessus mais le problème persistait.
Et maintenant avec mon nouveau macbook, c'est la coque qui fissure.


----------



## Cath83 (13 Juin 2008)

C'est tout de même étrange... mon macbook, qui date de Juillet 2006 et donc censé être de la génération à problèmes n'en a pas... (je ne vais pas m'en plaindre !) et celui de ma fille, tout récent est déjà fissuré... utilisation soigneuse, pas de chocs, protégé constamment par le film vendu avec ... sa coque est différente de la mienne, plus "rugueuse" et plus blanche ... mais à priori plus fragile... Bien sur la garantie va fonctionner, mais une immobilisation n'est jamais agréable, de plus, changer de coque... pourquoi faire si ça doit recommencer puisqu'Apple n'a toujours pas réglé les problèmes de casse !!! j'avoue que là ...


----------



## Tannen (13 Juin 2008)

Moi de même, sur mon macbook de juin 2006 pas de pb de fissure. Je me souviens qu'Apple avait changé la composition de la coque suite à des problèmes de décoloration sur les 1e coques.


----------



## YSG (13 Juin 2008)

Pour moi le problème sur la dalle était sur un Macbook de 2006.
Par contre les fissures c'est un macbook de décembre 2007.


----------



## madikera (22 Juin 2008)

bonsoir à tous, nouvelle inscrite et nouvelle switcher (c'est comme ça que ça s'écrit ?)
je viens de parcourir la discussion et je suis un peu inquiète pour mon MB après tout ce que je viens de lire
une question : quelle probabilité pour des fissures vu que je l'ai habillé avec une coque speck see thru 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ? voir ici
Peut-elle réduire les pressions exercées ?

merci de votre avis


----------



## kaos (22 Juin 2008)

Moi cette coque a protegée mon macbook mais elle m'a cassé des clips qui tiennent le contour de l'ecran // car cette coque exerce des pressions a cet endroit // mais ça protege bien mais pas des fissures ... ;(


----------



## illuminati (22 Juin 2008)

madikera a dit:


> bonsoir à tous, nouvelle inscrite et nouvelle switcher (c'est comme ça que ça s'écrit ?)
> je viens de parcourir la discussion et je suis un peu inquiète pour mon MB après tout ce que je viens de lire
> une question : quelle probabilité pour des fissures vu que je l'ai habillé avec une coque speck see thru
> 
> ...



Mon ancien macbook n'avait pas de protection style coque, mais il était manipulé avec un soin extrème. Je retenais toujours l'écran lors de la fermeture, il n'était jamais transporté (car utilisé en machine mobile d'intérieur, etc, etc.
Pourtant un jour des fissures sont apparues. Alors si ton modèle doit être touché, il le sera, qu'importe la protection. D'après moi, le plastique de la coque craint la chaleur, en fait, il semble ne pas être adapté pour l'utilisation sur un ordinateur portable !!!

Il semblerait qu'il y ait plusieurs matières utilisées, car certains MB ne sont pas touchés par le phénomène.


----------



## madikera (23 Juin 2008)

Il semblerait qu'il y ait plusieurs matières utilisées, car certains MB ne sont pas touchés par le phénomène. [/quote]

alors je vais faire une prière (voir plusieurs ) !  et rester 
merci


----------



## Bombigolo (2 Juillet 2008)

Je ne sais pas si c'est la solution miracle , mais depuis l'achat de mon Mb en janvier ,
je lui ai collé des pastilles silicone Ikea ( gratuites !) et cela evite les chocs à la fermeture .
Apres , si le probleme vient de la chaleur degagée par le Mb , je croise les doigts ...



http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=78&i=photo000fp8.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

ça a déjà été dit je crois , mais merci pour cette astuce !
(1 mois que j'attends mon macbook du sav...)


----------



## YSG (2 Juillet 2008)

J'ai fais de même après le changement de ma coque.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (2 Juillet 2008)

Moi j'ai mis du scotch sur les fissures en attendant d'avoir le temps d'appeler le SAV Apple et/ou de l'emmener dans une boutique avec SAV et... depuis les fissures ne bougent plus sur le dessus de la coque.

Donc à la limite si le SAV ne veut rien faire, ce sera un coup de cyanolite et fin de l'histoire.

A propos du truc en silicone IKEA, ça appui pile là où il faut pas je trouve. Sur ma coque, c'est quand j'appuie à l'endroit où tes pastilles touchent la coque que les fissures s'écartent (il semble y avoir un léger "creux" en dessous, surtout du côté droit)
Donc pas obligatoirement parfaite comme solution...

Le hic est que j'evisageais l'achat d'un iMac mais j'ai maintenant de gros doute sur la pérennité du materiel Apple... j'adore OS X et mon MB, mais s'il faut le changer tous les ans et systématiquement éviter les Rev A pour éviter les mauvaises surprises.... ça va vite me saouler.

L'idéal serait de pouvoir installer OS X sur un PC. Ayant pour loisir la photo, l'iMac est limite niveau écran et pour pouvoir choisir son écarn il faut un MacPro carrément...

Je suis donc en pleine réflexion sur mes futurs investissement en matière d'iformatique...et ses fissures ne me rassurent pas.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

Tu penses EXACTEMENT comme moi , ces fissures et les dalles de m*rd* Sur les imac 20" , le macbook et pro m'inquiètent....
Mais il ne faut pas rêver , les pc avec os x...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (2 Juillet 2008)

Et quelle est ta solution etienne000 si tu en as une ? Moi j'ai vaguement envisagé le MacMini, mais trop peu upgradable et trop léger en performance pour les logiciels photos (déjà que le Mb est limite par moment)

(au fait, pourquoi ça fait si longtemps qu'il est en SAV ton Macbook ? ils ne pouvaient pas commander la coque et te l'installer seulement une fois celle-ci reçu comme ça tu ne restais pas son MB entre-temps ?)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

Le problème est que apple n'a pas livré les pièces comme prévu (dont le top case) et qu'ils viennent de le recevoir aujourd'hui...
Sinon , j'ai pensé a un ibook 1ghz voir 1,2ghz et un macmini enfin , comme tu dis le mini est trop compliqué en matière d'upgrade...
Le macbook pro est bien mais cher et pour changer le disque dur...
L'imac : on ne peut rien changer...
La seule solution est le macpro mais il est trop cher ! 
Donc pour ton macbook , attends un peu


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (2 Juillet 2008)

Je me suis fait exactement la meme réflexion, jusqu'au MacPro (trop cher mais serait parfait...)
Donc je vais sérieusement envisager l'achat d'un écran externe de meilleur qualité pour remplacer mon actuel LG 19 pouces tout en conservant mon MB. Après tout, les prochaines MAJ de MB ou iMac seront peut être plus intéressantes...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

peut-être pour le macbook mais pas pour l'imac...
Mais ils vont se concentrer (je pense)  sur le macbook pro qui commence a dater niveau design..
Mais pour moi , la solution de l'ibook 1ghz+1,2ghz plus un macminic2d est envisageable.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (2 Juillet 2008)

Pour l'imac, je pensais surtout à une maj des tarifs, parce qu'autant l'écran du 20pouces est nul, autant celui du 24 est tout à fait correct, quitte à lui adjoindre un ecran externe plus tard qui serait meilleur une fois calibré.

Pourquoi ibook + macmini au fait ? Enfin, plus exactement pour les 2, et pourquoi ibook et pas macbook ? (cela dit, j'ai eu un ibook pendant 1 an et demi et... RAS !! ça c'était un ordi solide !)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

Pourquoi ?
Car lors de mes "deplacements" je ne vais que sur internet et l'ibook et plus robuste...
Je n'ai pas envie de me retrouver avec 2 portables , je trouve ça con


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2008)

merci de revenir dans le sujet :modo:


----------



## theikid (8 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde, je rejoins ce topic car le macbook de ma copine vient d'avoir cette petite fissure sur le bord droit... malheureusement la garantie est finie depuis la semaine dernière.. Que pensez vous que je dois je faire? Je crois qu'en plus que le disque dur à rendu l'âme, impossible de démarrer son mac, j'ai reussi à le reformater, a réinstallé tiger et faire la mise à jour leopard mais après le redémarrage il rebloque sur la pomme.... on est maudit!


----------



## kaos (8 Juillet 2008)

Ben pour ton problème , tu n'es pas si maudit que ça car le disque dur se change très facilement même par un débutant ! et les disques 2,5 pouces ne coutent plus très cher ...

Je te conseille de procéder en 2 fois , le plus urgent est d'acheter un disque 2,5 pouces en sata
il me semble et surtout du 7200 Tmns , tu ne le regretteras pas , tu trouveras tout avec google pour changer ton disque dur , y'a deux vis , ça ce fait en 10 minutes maximum  ( l'avantage car avec un ibook il fallait une heure et au SAV  donc 150 euros juste pour la manip qui nécessitait de désosser la machine totalement )

En suite fais faire un devis pour le changement de coque et si tu n'as pas les tune au debut sois
tu met une coque transparente soit du scotch noir , dans tout les cas  ça vaut le coup de faire réparer cette machine ... le problème esthétique peut attendre , met des tune de coté.

Dommage que vous n'ayez pas acheter la garantie de 2 ans ... on a 1 an pour l'acheter et ça reviens à 150 euros par ans , largement le prix d'un pépin avec un portable ....

_
Tu pensais qu'en achetant un mac tu n'aurais pas de soucis ? le marketing marche bien  lol
_

bon courage ,


----------



## theikid (8 Juillet 2008)

kaos a dit:


> Ben pour ton problème , tu n'es pas si maudit que ça car le disque dur se change très facilement même par un débutant ! et les disques 2,5 pouces ne coutent plus très cher ...
> 
> Je te conseille de procéder en 2 fois , le plus urgent est d'acheter un disque 2,5 pouces en sata
> il me semble et surtout du 7200 Tmns , tu ne le regretteras pas , tu trouveras tout avec google pour changer ton disque dur , y'a deux vis , ça ce fait en 10 minutes maximum  ( l'avantage car avec un ibook il fallait une heure et au SAV  donc 150 euros juste pour la manip qui nécessitait de désosser la machine totalement )
> ...



Merci de ta réponse, pas de soucis pour changer le dd du macbook je sais déjà le faire j'ai déjà  vu comment faire. je n'arrive juste pas à savoir si le problème vient de là.. je vais continuer mes tests ce soir. Pour la coque si ça ne tenait qu'à moi je m'en foutrai mais ma copine ça la soule donc je vais voir. Merci à toi en tous les cas, si c'est le disque dur je file chez macway, je vais en profiter pour changer la ram!


----------



## kaos (8 Juillet 2008)

J'allais te déconseiller macway mais en vérifiant ils ne sont plus aussi cher qu'avant ... j'ai été un peu vite j'avoue

Par contre je ne connais pas les tarifs de réparation de fissures // ce serait bien de les donner quand tu as le devis car ils n'apparaissent pas sur ce fil et je pense que beaucoup ont ce soucis 


by


----------



## theikid (8 Juillet 2008)

kaos a dit:


> J'allais te déconseiller macway mais en vérifiant ils ne sont plus aussi cher qu'avant ... j'ai été un peu vite j'avoue
> 
> Par contre je ne connais pas les tarifs de réparation de fissures // ce serait bien de les donner quand tu as le devis car ils n'apparaissent pas sur ce fil et je pense que beaucoup ont ce soucis
> 
> ...



avec plaisir, je vais appeller un centre agré demain, je n'ai pas la référence du MB avec moi. Je vous tient au courant.


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2008)

:modo: Merci de revenir dans le sujet, on parle de fissure sur le macbook pas de disque dur ici :modo:


----------



## theikid (8 Juillet 2008)

macinside a dit:


> :modo: Merci de revenir dans le sujet, on parle de fissure sur le macbook pas de disque dur ici :modo:



à ce que je sache je parlais de fissure également :/


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (8 Juillet 2008)

theikid a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde, je rejoins ce topic car le macbook de ma copine vient d'avoir cette petite fissure sur le bord droit... malheureusement la garantie est finie depuis la semaine dernière.. Que pensez vous que je dois je faire? Je crois qu'en plus que le disque dur à rendu l'âme, impossible de démarrer son mac, j'ai reussi à le reformater, a réinstallé tiger et faire la mise à jour leopard mais après le redémarrage il rebloque sur la pomme.... on est maudit!


Relis le topic, tu verra que pas mal de personne hors garantie on pu voir leur MB réparé


----------



## ozidpub (12 Juillet 2008)

Depuis quelques jours, je remarque que mon Macbook prend une tournure qui ne me plaît pas du tout. Je ne comprends pas. Je pensais même que Apple avait fait des efforts sur la qualité de la machine. Pour tout vous dire, la coque sur le côté droit a commencée à se décoller et là, maintenant, je constate qu'elle se décolore !!! Je vais l'emmener au plus vite chez un revendeur agréer Apple. Si d'autres personnes ont le même problème, qui n'hésite pas à me laisser un message.

Ps : Il reste un mois de garantie ! :-(


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Juillet 2008)

File chez ton revendeur pour faire réparer ça  Normalement pas de soucis


----------



## ozidpub (12 Juillet 2008)

Voici quelques photos du début du cauchemar 

J'ai trouvé un revendeur à Tours. Je me rends au magasin Mardi.
Je vous tiens au courant.

Oz


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Juillet 2008)

Heu.... elle est fendue un peu non ? 

C'est pris en compte donc hop chez apple


----------



## ozidpub (12 Juillet 2008)

Je n'ai pas bien compris sur le fendue, pouvez-vous m'éclairer ?


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Juillet 2008)

ozidpub a dit:


> Je n'ai pas bien compris sur le fendue, pouvez-vous m'éclairer ?



Au niveau de la 3ème photo la coque n'est pas fendue ?


----------



## ozidpub (12 Juillet 2008)

Si... Un bout ou une partie de la coque s'est retirée ! Je pensais que la décolloration du Macbook venait de ma housse BZ  Et bien non !


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Juillet 2008)

ozidpub a dit:


> Si... Un bout ou une partie de la coque s'est retirée ! Je pensais que la décolloration du Macbook venait de ma housse BZ  Et bien non !



Allez hop chez ton revendeur  Tiens nous au courant


----------



## illuminati (12 Juillet 2008)

Tu fais réparer et tu vends dans la foulée !!!


----------



## Makhno (12 Juillet 2008)

Pour prendre quoi à la place ? Un nouveau macbook


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2008)

C'est ce que je vais faire...:rose:
Ou alors pour un macmini voir un imac


----------



## macinside (13 Juillet 2008)

Dernier rappel : on revient dans le sujet de départ avant interdiction de posté a certain


----------



## iMath (13 Juillet 2008)

Salut aux malchanceux et aux autres. 
Et bien voilà, je me disais que ça n'arrivait qu'aux autres ce genre de problème ; la coque de mon macbook s'est craquelée au niveau de l'aimant droit, comme sur beaucoup de photos dans le forum.
C'est arrivé il y a déjà 2 mois en fait. Seulement à l'époque c'était la fin des cours (je m'en sert), depuis je suis parti à l'étranger en stage avec (je m'en sert), et en rentrant dans un mois, il faudra taper mon rapport (j'en ai besoin aussi)... 
Problème : la garantie expire début septembre, si on ne me garanti pas que le portable est immobilisé moins de 2 semaines, je ne peux m'en séparé d'ici là. Pensez-vous que je puisse m'expliquer avec Apple pour repousser la prise en charge de ce pb à disons octobre ? Bon, de toute manière, je les appellerai, et peut être bien que je prendrais l'apple care d'ailleurs.


----------



## kaos (13 Juillet 2008)

IMATH // 
dépêche toi de prendre l'apple care .... de plus certaines boutiques SAV apple vendent les apples care moins cher si tu fais la première réparation chez eux ; c est le cas d'un sav a paris qui vends les apple care pret de 60/75 euros de moins ! pas mal non ?

Tu n'as pas besoin de passer par apple ( on va pas les appeler a chaque fois qu'il y a un souci ... rends toi simplement dans un sav ! Ils ont l'habitude de ces fissures de topcase et certains peuvent commander la piece et tu amene ton mac que quand elle est arrivée .. donc ton mac est immobilisé 2-3 jours gros maximumm. Avec un apple care tu est prioritaire sache le .. bon courrage


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2008)

Deux petites choses.

Si tu as de la chance, faut être gentil avec les messieurs de l'applepremiumreseller, tu peux essayer qu'ils t'immobilise ton mb qu'après la réception de la pièce. 
De plus, si tu es encore très gentil avec un grand sourire et si le lieux de réparation n'est pas trop loin de chez toi, tu peux voir s'il est pas possible d'amener toi même l'ordi, ainsi tu pourras le récupérer dans la demi-heure.


Secondo, Apple effectue la réparation même si le mb n'est plus sous garantie (En tout cas, ce fut le cas pour moi, ainsi que pour l'ordi de mon amie)


----------



## iMath (13 Juillet 2008)

Super, ça a l'air plus simple que ce que je pensais, merci pour vos conseils ; il y a de plus un apple premium reseller à 200m de mon appartement d'étudiant. 
J'entends régulièrement râler au sujet du SAV et je m'attendais au pire.
 (Et en plus avec la promo que je leur fait, on devrait m'offrir 2 macbook pro, au moins)


----------



## jul60 (15 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour 
J'ai acheté mon macbook en Aout 2006, et depuis 6-5 mois c'est devenue du grand n'importe quoi, il s'est fissuré a gauche du trackpad (au niveau de l'aimant), à droite du trackpad, sur le long du macbook également et au dessus de l'écran a droite (finalement encore à l'endroit de l'aimant), et pourtant je fais très attention à mon macbook... laisser moi vous dire que mon macbook n'est plus très esthetique 
Le probleme c'est que j'étais a new-york depuis 1 ans et donc obligé d'attendre mon retour en france pour contacter le sav. 
Je voulais savoir à votre avis, combien cela va me couter, etant donné que ma garantie est depassé depuis longtemps ?

Merci


----------



## Gz' (15 Juillet 2008)

Comme indiqué sur le poste juste au dessus, en France la réparation est gratuite même hors garantie. Car pour les défauts de fabrications, en France, ça passe même hors garantie. Et chez apple la garantie est internationale donc tu aurais pu le faire réparer aux us


----------



## Daz (15 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

En ce qui concerne les devis, renseignement pris auprès de 2 centres de maintenance Apple sur Paris, le montant pièce + main d'oeuvre s'élève à environ 150&#8364; H.T.

A ce prix là, et sachant que mon MB date de juillet 2006 (2 ans pile !) je préfère encore me débrouiller tout seul en chinant la pièce sur Internet.

@ G'z: je suis intéressé par l'argumentaire à utiliser pour convaincre le SAV Apple...


----------



## Moriaben (16 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

comme bcp ici, mon macbook commence à se fissurer (c'est encore léger) et surtout la coque est devenue assez sale (utilisation très propre pourtant)

étant donné que ma garantie expire dans 2 semaines, je compte faire changer la coque (gratuitement d'après vos dires)
par contre, je ne connais pas la procédure à suivre: dois-je appeler le SAV d'apple ou directement aller dans un centre de maintenance? dans ce cas, pouvez-vous m'indiquer une adresse officielle sur Paris (Trocadéro)?

Merci d'avance


----------



## DarkNeo (16 Juillet 2008)

Moi ca fait déjà un petit moment que c'est fissuré.
Finalement, avec le temps, j'en viens à la conclusion qu'Apple se fout autant de la gueule que Microsoft sur d'autres points.
Enfin bref, de toute façon, c'est pas ça qui le fera mieux marcher ou pas.


----------



## illuminati (16 Juillet 2008)

DarkNeo a dit:


> Moi ca fait déjà un petit moment que c'est fissuré.
> Finalement, avec le temps, j'en viens à la conclusion qu'Apple se fout autant de la gueule que Microsoft sur d'autres points.
> Enfin bref, de toute façon, c'est pas ça qui le fera mieux marcher ou pas.



Apple est inexcusable car depuis le problème n'est toujours pas réglé. 
J'ai besoin d'un nouveau portable, et franchement je n'ai pas envie d'acheter un Macbook actuellement.
C'est juste pour lire mes mails et surfer devant la TV !! Donc je me vois pas acheter un MBP, déjà mon épouse a voulu un MBA pour la même utilisation !!!

Du coup, c'est la cata, tant que le MB n'est pas mis à jour, hors de question d'acheter une telle machine.


----------



## ludocork (17 Juillet 2008)

en même temps une très faible proportions de macbook ont ou avaient ce problème...c'est dommage de ne pas acheter un macbook juste pour cette raison d'autant plus que si ce problème apparaît sur ton macbook, Apple te fera la réparation même hors garantie (si bien sur ton macbook n'est pas tombé par terre ou autres dommages accidentels 

enfin bon tu fais comme tu veux  après si tu veux attendre la nouvelle mise à jour et essuyer les plâtres car nouvelle coque etc etc...c'est toi qui voit


----------



## kaos (17 Juillet 2008)

Daz a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> En ce qui concerne les devis, renseignement pris auprès de 2 centres de maintenance Apple sur Paris, le montant pièce + main d'oeuvre s'élève à environ 150&#8364; H.T.
> 
> ...



Voilà au moins 1 qui écris pas pour rien dire , tu es le premier a mon sens qui donne cette info , c'est cool de ta part .... je n'ai même pas eu cette réaction lorsque j'ai été au SAV pour ce problème , c'est bien d'avoir un devis pour ce faire une idée et pour convaincre que 300 euros dans une extension de garantie ce n'est pas de l'argent mis par les fenêtres , le moindre pépin sur un ordi peut vite couter cher 


PS; c'est pas excessif  pour entretenir un ordinateur en fait .... on les mets facilement dans un disque dur externe ou tout autre accessoire , alors ma fois pourquoi pas dans une maintenance de la coque ?

Merci beaucoup pour ton partage d'information ....


----------



## phoenixx (17 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

La coque plastique de mon Macbook s'est fendue juste au niveau de l'emplacement de l'ergot du moniteur quand on le ferme, probablement d'ailleurs suite aux ouvertures/fermetures de l'écran.....bonjour la solidité. Pour illustrer cette explication improbable, voici une photo :







Je voudrais savoir quelle colle utiliser pour recoller le bitoniau proprement, sans que le plastique fonde, et sans que la colle coule vers la carte mère par l'interstice?

Merci!


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2008)

jete un oeil plus bas dans le sujet "MacBook fissure que faire "


----------



## phoenixx (18 Juillet 2008)

Merci!

Du coup, si mon Mac est encore sous garantie, la réparation est gratuite ou c'est 150, j'ai du mal à comprendre?

Et ils ne changent qu'une pièce ou me filent un autre modèle?


----------



## marc-book (18 Juillet 2008)

.. changent l'ensemble clavier/ repose poignet mais te le confisque 2/3 jours voire 6/7 jours.


----------



## Ravenshield (20 Juillet 2008)

Aaaaaarrrrrrgggggghhhh!!  des fissures ENCORE!!!!!
pffffffff, j'ai déjà fait changer 2 fois tout le clavier pour des fissures aux niveau des poignets et 1 fois la carte mère = 3 retours SAV :hein:
Maintenant c'est au tour de la coque du dessous: une grande fissure au niveau de la visse centrale... bon comme je ne suis pas (plus :mouais un maniaque je comptais mettre un joli autocollant Apple et hop je vois plus la fissure et on en parle plus... Mais il y en a d'autres, des micros fissures que je prenais d'ailleurs pour des traces de saletés.... Que nenni, après un nettoyage ce sont bien des fissures! celles qui m'ennuient se trouvent au niveau de la charnière sur l'arête juste au dessus des ouvertures pour la ventilation; Là ça va casser c'est sûr....
bien sûr je ne suis plus sous garantie,  je vais aller voir au centre SAV  ça doit être pris en charge je pense    c'est gavant à force!


----------



## kaos (20 Juillet 2008)

phoenixx  avec ou sans garantie les défauts de fabrications reconnues comme tel par apple sont réparés gratuitement dans n'importe quel SAV ....


----------



## phoenixx (20 Juillet 2008)

Ok, donc même le problème de la sortie optique coincée doit être pris en charge gratuitement alors?


----------



## Ravenshield (22 Juillet 2008)

bon, je viens de passer dans un centre SAV Apple pour mon souci de fissures sous la coque et la réponse est : Non pris en charge par Apple :mouais:


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Juillet 2008)

Ravenshield a dit:


> bon, je viens de passer dans un centre SAV Apple pour mon souci de fissures sous la coque et la réponse est : Non pris en charge par Apple :mouais:


 
Appelle Apple directement


----------



## lainbebop (22 Juillet 2008)

Bon est-ce qu'on pourrait faire un résumé sur la 1ere page du post ?? pcq je comprends rien...

-En gros, les APR ne veulent pas prendre en charge les macbook fissurés, mais apple si, donc il faut s'arranger avec apple, puis le déposer dans un APR ?
-Valable que pendant la période de 1an ( ou 3ans avec l'AC) ? Ensuite ça coute 300&#8364; ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

CERTAINS APR ne veulent pas prendre en charge...Sinon , OUI apple accepte même SANS GARANTIE


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Sinon , Mon macbook sous garantie presente ce genre de fissure : 




C'est pris en charge ?


----------



## etudiante31 (4 Août 2008)

Bonsoir à tous 

Grand malheur sur mon petit bijou de MB  
ce soir je le nettoie avec grande précaution et passant mon chiffon sur le dessous là : horreur parmi les horreurs je découvre au dessus des vis et des pictogrammes juste au dessous du creux du ventilateur 3 grandes fissures ...

Est ce courant à cet endroit là ?


C'est pas que j'en prenne pas soin je suis degouté !! 
j'ai lu en diagonale le topic si je ramene mon préciaux MB à l'apple store vont ils me le prendre en garantie (je l'ai acheter en janvier) ?? 

Merci par avance
 bonne soirée


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (5 Août 2008)

Pour la garantie, c'est une chance sur 2 cette fissure qui est à mon avis aussi fréquente que l'autre, simplement elle est moins facilement constatée. Mais bon, s'ils sont honnetes ce sera pris sous garantie vu qu'on est nombreux à l'avoir c'est bien un défaut de conception. (les ibook eux n'avaient pas de tels soucis...)
Je l'ai, ainsi que celles où on pose ses poignets... je pense passer à une boutique apple bientot, bien que ma garantie soit expirée.


----------



## Cath83 (5 Août 2008)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Pour la garantie, c'est une chance sur 2 cette fissure qui est à mon avis aussi fréquente que l'autre, simplement elle est moins facilement constatée. Mais bon, s'ils sont honnetes ce sera pris sous garantie vu qu'on est nombreux à l'avoir c'est bien un défaut de conception. (les ibook eux n'avaient pas de tels soucis...)
> Je l'ai, ainsi que celles où on pose ses poignets... je pense passer à une boutique apple bientot, bien que ma garantie soit expirée.



Un centre agrée duquel provient l'ordi sera probablement plus enclin aux gestes commerciaux... en revanche si la garantie est dépassée, je demande toujours conseil de "stratégie" à mon centre, rien ne vaut l'échange les yeux dans les yeux, puis je passe par Apple. 
Et c'est vrai, les iBooks n'avaient pas ce genre de casse.


----------



## Chang (5 Août 2008)

Allez je vous rejoins au club des macbooks fissures ... en bas a droite de la coque, a gauche au dessus de la lumiere temoin du book.

Si j'ai bien compris, comme je suis plus sous garantie depuis .... 1 mois ... c pour ma face ... c'est bien ca ?

A combien s'eleve le montant de la reparation ? Reprendre un Apple Care a 390 euros rien que pour ca me semble un poil abuse quand meme ...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (5 Août 2008)

Pas mal de personnes hors garantie ont eu une réparation "gratuite" du fait du défaut de fabrication reconnu.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

Moi , je l'ai eu gratis la reparation , mais après j'ai vendu le macbook.
J'ai repris un noir , et devinez...Problème carte mère , fissures...Heursement , il est sous garantie


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (5 Août 2008)

Wow.. moi plus que le vendre, c'est un mac pour la maison afin d'économiser mon MB que j'aimerais avoir.
Mais pareil, iMac = écran à problèmes possible.
Bref, j'attends voir ce qui sort en septembre si il sort quelque chose, et je me dis de plus en plus qu'un PC avec OS X serait le meilleur choix


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

Oui , mais niveau légalité...:rose:
En plus , ca serait dommge qu'un mb en alu sorte , c'est trop mb air ou mb pro :hein:


----------



## shanggla (5 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous !
Juste une question à ceux qui, comme le précise le titre de mon post, on les macbooks dernière rev, c'est à dire ceux de février.
Avez vous, vous aussi, des problèmes de fissures ?
Merci pour votre réponse, parceque la MAJ n'arrivant pas, je vais pas attendre indéfiniment, surtout s'il n'y a plus ce genre de problèmes sur les macbooks.
Merci pour vos répnses


----------



## Guy-Lux (5 Août 2008)

MacBook noir cheté en mars, rien de mon coté. Il est impeccable.


----------



## shanggla (5 Août 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse rassurante !
Mais d'autres avis me rassureraient encore plus ! Surtout que la je me tate je vais peut-être commander demain !


----------



## coolthecat (5 Août 2008)

Macbook Blanc acheté en Avril 2008 ==> Nickel comme au premier jour ...!!!!


----------



## Voigt-kampf (5 Août 2008)

Je sais pas si mon avis peut t'aider mais mon Macbook noir a 2 semaines et il est nickel (j'avais un doute concernant la dalle après avoir vu le sujet sur les dalles mais en fait elle est impecable )


----------



## Julien_forum (5 Août 2008)

J'ai mon macbook depuis février (c'est pas la dernière version, j'ai un 2.2 GHz). Il n'a pas de problème de fissure et écran ok.

Par contre, pour avoir lu en diagonal le sujet sur ces fissures, j'ai comme même l'impression qu'elles apparaissent après un an ou plus d'utilisation (beaucoup avaient dépassé la limite de garantie de un an). Je me trompe? Il serait intéressant de trouver les dates d'achat des mac impactés.


----------



## Cath83 (5 Août 2008)

Julien_forum a dit:


> J'ai mon macbook depuis février (c'est pas la dernière version, j'ai un 2.2 GHz). Il n'a pas de problème de fissure et écran ok.
> 
> Par contre, pour avoir lu en diagonal le sujet sur ces fissures, j'ai comme même l'impression qu'elles apparaissent après un an ou plus d'utilisation (beaucoup avaient dépassé la limite de garantie de un an). Je me trompe? Il serait intéressant de trouver les dates d'achat des mac impactés.



Mon MB a 18 mois et pas de fissures, celui de ma fille, a présenté une fissure à gauche du trackpad au bout de deux trois mois.... alors... les stats... pas gagné !


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2008)

Julien_forum a dit:


> J'ai mon macbook depuis février (c'est pas la dernière version, j'ai un 2.2 GHz). Il n'a pas de problème de fissure et écran ok.
> 
> Par contre, pour avoir lu en diagonal le sujet sur ces fissures, j'ai comme même l'impression qu'elles apparaissent après un an ou plus d'utilisation (beaucoup avaient dépassé la limite de garantie de un an). Je me trompe? Il serait intéressant de trouver les dates d'achat des mac impactés.



elles apparaissent si on utilise pas la feuille en mousse qui a été fournit avec la machine   2 macbook ici (2 ans le premier et 6 mois l'autres) RAS car toujours protéger, idem pour tout ceux qui sont proposer (j'en vois passer des centaines par mois :rateau: ) mais les non protéger c'est radical => fissures


----------



## Julien_forum (5 Août 2008)

Autant pour moi, je ne pensais pas que des fissures pouvaient apparaître aussi vite...

Macinside, quand tu parles de la feuille en mousse, tu veux dire le chiffon livré avec (je pensais que c'était pour l'écran)???
C'est toujours bon à savoir


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2008)

tout a fait  j'ai toujours le miens et je conseille a tout le monde de bien le remettre


----------



## lainbebop (5 Août 2008)

oué enfin bon c'est une mousse de protection pour le transport, se trimbaler avec à chaque fois c'est pas le top...
Pour ce qui est des nouveaux macbook, s'ils n'ont pas de fissures c'est pcq ça fait trop peu de temps qu'ils sont sortis, avec un peu plus de recul je pense qu'il y aura les mêmes problèmes...
esperons que les macbook alu régleront le pb !!


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> oué enfin bon c'est une mousse de protection pour le transport, se trimbaler avec à chaque fois c'est pas le top...



c'est pas le top mais ça protège, c'est utile et ça prouve que l'on est soigneux


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (6 Août 2008)

macinside a dit:


> c'est pas le top mais ça protège, c'est utile et ça prouve que l'on est soigneux


Et si on le met pas on n'est pas soigneux ?:sleep:
Sérieusement, je n'ai lu nul part qu'Apple recommande d'utiliser ad vitam eternam cette mousse pour éviter toute fissure.
Et en plus, pour les fissures apparaissant sous le MB, près des trous d'aération, je ne vois pas en quoi celle-ci serait secourable.

Les PC portable autour de moi n'ont jamais eu de telles fissures et ne sont pourtant protégés par aucun film en mousse ou autre chiffon entre l'écran et le clavier quand ils sont fermés (3 PC portables dans la famille contre un macbook )

Donc pour moi c'est une protection illusoire et surtout qui ne devrait même pas avoir lieu d'être. Par contre, il est clair que la force des aimants par rapport à la résistance du plastique de la coque a été mal calculée. Certains avaient donc mis des bidules en silicone comme pour les placards afin de limiter les dégâts. Mais si vous relisez ce topic, vous constaterez que ce ne fut pas une réussite systématique.

Bref, vivement l'alu.


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2008)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Et si on le met pas on n'est pas soigneux ?:sleep:.




Sérieusement, je n'ai lu nul part qu'Apple recommande d'utiliser ad vitam eternam cette mousse pour éviter toute fissure.
Et en plus, pour les fissures apparaissant sous le MB, près des trous d'aération, je ne vois pas en quoi celle-ci serait secourable.[/QUOTE]

parce que ta mousse va amortir la fermeture de ton écran et évitera ainsi les fissures  tu peu être septique, mais contrairement a beaucoup des macbook il m'en passe des centaines par moi dans les mains, et les gens qui font attention n'ont pas de probleme  (si l'habitude est pris dès l'achat  ) et ce conseil est aussi valable pour les machine alu : MacBook Pro, MacBook Air, PowerBook G4, ...


----------



## Cath83 (6 Août 2008)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Et si on le met pas on n'est pas soigneux ?:sleep:
> Sérieusement, je n'ai lu nul part qu'Apple recommande d'utiliser ad vitam eternam cette mousse pour éviter toute fissure.
> Et en plus, pour les fissures apparaissant sous le MB, près des trous d'aération, je ne vois pas en quoi celle-ci serait secourable.
> 
> ...



tout à fait d'accord en tout point, ou presque, les bidules en silicones jouent leur rôle sur les points qui fissurent le plus souvent, gauche droite du trackpad... 2 MB à la maison 2 utilisateurs, une soigneuse, qui met sur son MB tout neuf ( printemps 08) sa feuille de mousse depuis le déut : fissures, et l'autre de 25 mois, sans protec ni fissures. Je ne lui ai mis les protec en silicone qu'en prennant peur en lisant les topics ! et no prolblem jusque la. pour info :  radtech
 Ma conviction hautement scientifique et philosophique :
* quand ça veut casser.... ben ... ça casse...*


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (6 Août 2008)

macinside a dit:


> parce que ta mousse va amortir la fermeture de ton écran et évitera ainsi les fissures  tu peu être septique, mais contrairement a beaucoup des macbook il m'en passe des centaines par moi dans les mains, et les gens qui font attention n'ont pas de probleme  (si l'habitude est pris dès l'achat  ) et ce conseil est aussi valable pour les machine alu : MacBook Pro, MacBook Air, PowerBook G4, ...


Cath83 confirme pourtant le contraire 
Parce qu'à ce tarif là, on ne devrait transporté le MB que dans sa boite d'origine avec le polystyrène pour bien protéger le MB de tout choc :rateau: Je caricature, mais tu vois bien ce que je veux dire.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2008)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Cath83 confirme pourtant le contraire
> Parce qu'à ce tarif là, on ne devrait transporté le MB que dans sa boite d'origine avec le polystyrène pour bien protéger le MB de tout choc :rateau: Je caricature, mais tu vois bien ce que je veux dire.



Youpi , j'ai trouvé une housse ergonomique , ainsi , le macbook ne fissura pas !
La boite en carton du macbook ! et lorsque on veut utiliser le macbook , on ouvre JUSTE l'écran pour pas faire du mal au pc !....
A ce prix la , je préfère un oc sous linux...
Pour la mousse , désolé mais c'est bon , c'est pas de la porcelaine non plus...


----------



## Cath83 (6 Août 2008)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Cath83 confirme pourtant le contraire
> Parce qu'à ce tarif là, on ne devrait transporté le MB que dans sa boite d'origine avec le polystyrène pour bien protéger le MB de tout choc :rateau: Je caricature, mais tu vois bien ce que je veux dire.



J'ai trouvé *The soluce* : on le laisse dans sa boite sans jamais le déballer !!! mais oui, bon sang mais c'est bien sûr !!! 

Et nous, on devient tous fous !...


----------



## Julien_forum (6 Août 2008)

Pour info, d'autres produits que ceux de d'Apple sont aussi impactés par des fissures:
De nombreux K10 de chez Pentax (appareil photo reflex) présentent une fissure dans un coin avec détachement d'un bout de plastique. C'est une zone qui n'est soumise à aucun contact particulier et là aussi les utilisateurs prenaient beaucoup des précautions (défaut pris sous garantie)

Donc je pense que oui apple s'est loupé sur les macbooks et aurait du prévoir un meilleur contact dans cette zone sensible.

Mais d'autres marques ont les mêmes problèmes et bien gérer les moulages plastiques est un domaine très spécifique. Les fabricants doivent le savoir et les prennent donc sous garantie.


----------



## Cath83 (6 Août 2008)

Julien_forum a dit:


> Donc je pense que oui apple s'est loupé sur les macbooks et aurait du prévoir un meilleur contact dans cette zone sensible.



Et prévoir également de base les patins silicone présents sur pas mal de PC ...
Même si ça ne résout pas tous les problèmes, certaines fissures apparaissant ailleurs qu'aux points d'impacts à la fermeture, ça limite tout de même la casse. Y'a qu'à voir les petites traces que les patins laissent... ces patins ne sont pas très esthétiques, mais le sont plus que des fissures...


----------



## Mark33 (8 Août 2008)

Et allez un macbook de plus de fissuré !!!!!! 5cm de long pas mal non, heureusement que j'ai fait un pansement au scotch. 
D'ailleurs il y en à en vente sur le store ???
M#rde alors ! Après lecture de tous ces commentaires j'en déduit qu'il faut soit laisser son macbook sur le bureaux OU pour les nomades l'emballer comme un paquet cadeaux avec du polyester et le mettre dans une valise capitonnée!! Bien sur il faut prendre soin de ces machines mais là ??  
Je remarque que ce problème est assez vieux - au moins depuis les premiers macbook - et que les problème perdure C'est fou quand même.
Maintenant c'est direction un APR pour remplacement du panneaux clavier avec 3 jours d'immobilisation de la machine sans savoir quand sa va recasser !!  :hein:

Pour info :

Macbook 2,16GHz C2D de Novembre 2007
Première trace de la fissure avril 2008
Utilisation Tous les jours et partout


----------



## marc-book (8 Août 2008)

3 jours !!
tu peux nous dire où on t'immobilise le mac 3 jours, je dois amener le mien et on me propose au mini une semaine !
Merci à toi


----------



## Ravenshield (8 Août 2008)

je n'ai jamais transporté mon macbook ( sauf pour aller au SAV :hein, je ne ferme quasiment jamais l'écran et pourtant j'ai eu 2 fois des fissures qui ont nécéssitées le changement du clavier... donc pas grand chose à voir avec le fait d'utiliser la protection en mousse ou pas


----------



## totoffff (9 Août 2008)

Pour moi aussi 2 macbook et les deux ont des fissures à la sortie des ventillos et un à un morceau de plastique cassé au niveau de la led de mise en veille

j'appelle Apple et je vous tiens au courant.

B'en voilà j'ai un numéro de dossier je n'ai plus qu'à amener le Macbook chez le réparateur, par contre il faut aussi qu'ils me changent la cache du dessous, car il y a deux belles fissures.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (9 Août 2008)

Tu les as appelé à quel numéro totofff ?


----------



## Nitiel (9 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Des persone on-t-il des fisure sur la derniere génération de macbook ?


----------



## sylko (10 Août 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Bon est-ce qu'on pourrait faire un résumé sur la 1ere page du post ?? pcq je comprends rien...
> 
> -En gros, les APR ne veulent pas prendre en charge les macbook fissurés, mais apple si, donc il faut s'arranger avec apple, puis le déposer dans un APR ?
> -Valable que pendant la période de 1an ( ou 3ans avec l'AC) ? Ensuite ça coute 300 ?



Il faut toujours un accord d'Apple auparavant. Ce n'est pas aux APR de prendre à sa charge les problèmes d'Apple.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2008)

je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi sylko , ca fait 2 fois que j'apporte mes macbook dans un apr et je n'ai jamais telephoné a apple .
Ce n'est pas obligatoire..


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi sylko , ca fait 2 fois que j'apporte mes macbook dans un apr et je n'ai jamais telephoné a apple .
> Ce n'est pas obligatoire..



Ben chacun fait comme il veut !
Moi je suis de l'avis de sylko, j'appelle apple il prenne compte ou non du problème, le tout est consigné dans l'informatique et hop je déparque chez mon concessionnaire apple je lui dit que tout est reglé avec apple et zou il fait tout ce qu'il faut


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2008)

oublier de demander un code d'exception a Apple, l'avantage c'est que le technicien n'a pas de temps a perdre en administratif (contacté apple, expliquer le problème), ce qui au final permet de faire gagné du temps pour tout le monde


----------



## totoffff (10 Août 2008)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Tu les as appelé à quel numéro totofff ?




0825 888 024


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (10 Août 2008)

totoffff a dit:


> 0825 888 024


Merci


----------



## frolick10 (12 Août 2008)

Un de plus... :rateau:

Un blackbook d'1 an 1/2, la fissure avant droit décrite sur le forum est apparu... 

Prise en charge par apple après consultation du supérieur (0 825...), mais obligation de se déplacer vers un service de maintenance apple avec le n° de dossier.

Le plus proche ... 150km. Cela sera l'occasion d'aller à Paris... x2  (80&#8364

Par contre le problème d'inverter / écran qui joue les stromboscopes (scintillement) n'est pas prise en charge hors garantie... alors que c'est aussi un défaut de fabrication... 

Le deuxième macbook (white) de la famille est depuis le début (env 14 mois) protégé par le "speck see" translucide et un protège clavier. Et là aucun problème... Une fois réparé, le blackbook sera aussi doté de cette protection...


----------



## monsieurromain (19 Août 2008)

frolick10 a dit:


> Un de plus... :rateau:
> 
> Un blackbook d'1 an 1/2, la fissure avant droit décrite sur le forum est apparu...
> 
> ...



Je viens d'avoir la même mauvaise surprise : une fissure est apparue à droite.

Une question frolick10 : ton macbook a l'Apple Care pour qu'Apple te le prenne en charge sans frais ou alors le problème est connu par Apple et il n'y a aucun problème de prise en charge même hors garanti ? 

Mon MacBook a tout juste 1 an et demi sans Apple Care.


----------



## frolick10 (19 Août 2008)

monsieurromain a dit:


> Je viens d'avoir la même mauvaise surprise : une fissure est apparue à droite.
> 
> Une question frolick10 : ton macbook a l'Apple Care pour qu'Apple te le prenne en charge sans frais ou alors le problème est connu par Apple et il n'y a aucun problème de prise en charge même hors garanti ?
> 
> Mon MacBook a tout juste 1 an et demi sans Apple Care.



En effet j'ai oublié de le préciser, je n'ai pas d'apple care, c'est pour cela qu'il a fallu une autorisation en haut lieu  et la confirmation qu'il s'agit d'un problème référencé par apple...

Mais vu que je dois me déplacer dans un centre de maintenance, je ne dirais pas que c'est gratuit... 

Dans le cadre d'un applecare, je pense que j'aurais eu droit à la voie postale...


----------



## leraymur (20 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

L'emplacement des fissures sur la coque des Mac Book suggère qu'elles apparaissent à la suite de l'impact répété des ergots de l'écran sur le bord de la coque inférieure. Pour éviter ces chocs j'ai collé sur le capot des petites pastilles silicone autocollantes antidérapantes translucides que l'on trouve en magasin de bricolage. J'en ai mis 4, 2 aux angles et deux de part et d'autre de la webcam. La fermeture de mon écran est ainsi amortie et les ergots n'entrent plus en contact avec le cache du clavier.

Il faut prendre des pastilles pas trop épaisses pour ne pas empècher la mise en veille lors de la fermeture de l'écran, avec 2 mm ça marche très bien. C'est efficace et discret.

Si vous voulez des photos j'en mettrai.

A bientot,

Serge


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (20 Août 2008)

Où les as-tu achetée ?


----------



## leraymur (20 Août 2008)

A Eddy1103,

Je les ai acheté chez Mr BRICOLAGE, mais je suppose que tu peux les trouver chez tous les autres grand magasins de bricolage au rayon des tampons de pied de chaise. Ca s'utilise en général pour poser des plateaux de verre sur des tables basses ou pour amortir les fermetures de portes d'éléments de cuisine.

On voit mal sur les photos, mais ca permet de se rendre compte.

Bonne recherche.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (21 Août 2008)

Merci leraymur 
J'attends de voir si ça roule pour me faire réparer mon MB déjà (vu que les fissures sont déjà là...) et après j'investi dans ces petites choses translucides.

En passant, plus que le choc, c'est la force de l'aimant qui à mon sens exerce une fois le MB fermé une force trop forte par rapport ce que le plastique peut supporter. Bref, on était très bien avec l'ancien système de fermeture...


----------



## greggorynque (21 Août 2008)

juste pour signaler que je suis hors garantie  depuis 6 mois et apple vient d'accepter un* 2eme changement* de coque interieure 

Mais mes fissures sont sur le bouton du trackpad causées par le haut de la coque interieure (le plastic autour de l'isight)


----------



## Makhno (21 Août 2008)

leraymur a dit:


> A Eddy1103,
> 
> Je les ai acheté chez Mr BRICOLAGE, mais je suppose que tu peux les trouver chez tous les autres grand magasins de bricolage au rayon des tampons de pied de chaise. Ca s'utilise en général pour poser des plateaux de verre sur des tables basses ou pour amortir les fermetures de portes d'éléments de cuisine.
> 
> ...



Remplacer un point de pression par un autre changera-t-il quelque chose ? ... Tu nous tiendras au courant ? 
A ceux qui avaient mis des patins fait pour ça ou des patins Ikea, qu'est-ce que ça donne ? 
Merci


----------



## greggorynque (21 Août 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Remplacer un point de pression par un autre changera-t-il quelque chose ? ... Tu nous tiendras au courant ?
> A ceux qui avaient mis des patins fait pour ça ou des patins Ikea, qu'est-ce que ça donne ?
> Merci



Ben si, la violence du choc est du a la taille ridicule du point d'impact...

En mettant 2 voir 4 tampons, la zone de pression lors de la fermeture est 10 ou 20 fois plus grande, il est donc quasi impossible que ca fissure


----------



## gamac (21 Août 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Mais mes fissures sont sur le bouton du trackpad causées par le haut de la coque interieure (le plastic autour de l'isight)


Salut greggorynque
Je n'ai jamais vu ce cas de figure... De quel plastique autour de l'isight parles-tu? A ma connaissance, il n'y a pas de point d'impact à ce niveau là... Comment se fait-il que ton trackpad ait morflé?


----------



## greggorynque (21 Août 2008)

gamac a dit:


> Salut greggorynque
> Je n'ai jamais vu ce cas de figure... De quel plastique autour de l'isight parles-tu? A ma connaissance, il n'y a pas de point d'impact à ce niveau là... Comment se fait-il que ton trackpad ait morflé?



ben je ne comprend pas justement je me dit que l'ecran est ptet legerement courbé ou le bouton trop sorti (il est très en relief...)


----------



## gamac (22 Août 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> ben je ne comprend pas justement je me dit que l'ecran est ptet legerement courbé ou le bouton trop sorti (il est très en relief...)


Aïe c'est moche tout ça... Tu pourrais eventuellement poster une photo à tes heures perdues?
Sauf si ta 2ème réparation a déjà eu lieu... si oui, c'est uniquement la plaque inférieure qu'ils ont changé, ou d'autres éléments également...?


----------



## leraymur (22 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

L'intéret des pastilles silicone est d'augmenter la surface du point d'impact et que cet impact est beaucoup moins violent vu que lesdites pastilles sont souples et amortissantes. Il n'y a plus de bruit de claquement à la fermeture.

Si ça ne sert à rien je le ferai savoir. De toute c'est pas cher, alors rien à perdre à tenter le coup.


----------



## marc-book (25 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous

Mon macbook avait son bout de plastic cassé du repose poignet droit depuis 3 mois ; chaque "mac boutique" m'annonçait 7, 8, 15 jours de séjour en réparation pour le changement du clavier. Arrivant à la fin de ma garantie je me suis décidé à l'amener dans un "mac réparation" du 5 ème arrondissement, un mercredi, 14 h 00.
"On tâche de faire au mieux " me disait le sympa réparateur.
Le lendemain matin coup de téléphone : 
"... C'est au sujet de votre Macbook, il est prêt. "


----------



## Makhno (25 Août 2008)

Salut à tous ! 

Aujourd'hui, c'est la joie ! J'avais acheté mon macbook à la Fnac (bouh pas bien vi je sais... on fait ce qu'on peut avec ce qu'on a...) et le vendeur avait réussi à me refourguer l'extension de garantie avec prêt de machine durant la réparation. 

Ce matin, je me suis enfin décidé à tenter le coup et à aller les voir pour faire réparer ma fissure. Bonne nouvelle : la Fnac prend ça en charge et m'a prêté un joli piti macbook ! 

Précision : l'ordinateur ne passe pas du tout par leur centre de réparation : il file direct chez Apple. D'où l'assurance de la prise sous garantie selon le gars du SAV (qui avait l'air de connaître et d'aimer les mac :love puisque Apple reconnaît ce problème. 

Pour ceux qui ont ce type de contrat : foncez, ça marche ! Ça vaut peut-être pas l'extension de garantie Apple mais j'ai au moins l'avantage d'avoir une machine durant la réparation. Même si m'a dit le gars du SAV, ce sera plus long... M'en tape ! 
J'aurais juste dû penser à garder mes barettes de RAM, le 1 Go d'usine, il est un peu insuffisant...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (26 Août 2008)

T'étais sous garantie Makhno ?
Cela dit, meme sous-garantie, je passerai pas par là fnac.. rien contr eeux, mais les délais de 1mois et plus pour réparer un PC portable comme c'est arrivé à ma soeur.. non merci.


----------



## Makhno (26 Août 2008)

Ouaip, encore dans ma garantie de 1 an (prolongée jusqu'à trois ans par mon contrat). 

Moi non plus je trouve pas la fnac terrible mais z'ont réussi à me vendre ce contrat de garantie alors je le fais marcher ^^ ! Oui, le délai est hyper long mais en attendant, j'ai un macbook qu'il m'ont prêté. Je préfère encore ça que 3 petits jours sans mon mac...


----------



## Macadomia (26 Août 2008)

Bon, eh bien moi, je dois encore dire combien Apple continue de m'épater...

J'ai acheté mon MacBook à la Fnac en novembre 2006.

Comme beaucoup, malheureusement, je rencontre rapidement des soucis avec mon câble MagSafe qui se retrouve dénudé et fait carrément des étincelles lorsque je branche le chargeur. Appel au SAV d'Apple : échange standard du chargeur au courant du mois de février.

J'ai rencontré ensuite les premiers cas de fissure du topcase en avril 2007 : appel au SAV Apple : prise en charge de la réparation sous garantie.

Et depuis une semaine, diantre ! encore le topcase qui fait des siennes et se fissure au même endroit (là ou le capot vient reposer quand on le ferme). Pour mémoire, mon MacBook a maintenant presque 2 ans et je n'ai pas souscrit de plan particulier (genre AppleCare ou assurance Fnac). Appel au SAV d'Apple cet après-midi... il ne me reste qu'à l'apporter chez un APR : la réparation sera entièrement prise en charge !

Certains diront que la qualité du matériel vendu par la pomme se dégrade. Certes, mais pas la qualité de la relation client.

Comment voulez-vous, après ça, que j'achète autre chose ou que j'envisage même de revenir un jour sur PC.

Impossible !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2008)

Moi , mon clavier a laché (1semaine après le changement de la coque...) donc > sav..
En plus je dois la vendre c'te merde


----------



## azilis (29 Août 2008)

Voilà, juste pour dire que mon MacBook souffrait de ce problème de fissures. J'ai téléphoné à la hotline 0800 ... d'Apple qui m'a fait une extension de garantie (mon MacBook date de août 2006).

Après cà, j'ai été chez Cami à Liège (bien que plusieurs personnes me l'ai déconseillé, je n'avais pas 'trop' le choix, les autres magasins sont trop loin). 

Amené le lundi aprèm, récupéré le vendredi midi.
Tout le top case a été correctement remplacé et cela gratuitement, merci Apple 


Edit : Pensez à demander les numéros de dossier et de CS Code quand vous téléphonez à la hotline !


----------



## frolick10 (29 Août 2008)

azilis a dit:


> Pensez à demander les numéros de dossier et de CS Code quand vous téléphonez à la hotline !



CS Code = ?


----------



## gilou44 (31 Août 2008)

salut
je rencontre actuellement le meme probleme que vous: le macbook blanc fissuré juste au niveau droit  de la coque juste la où l'on referme le capot
il date de juillet 2007......... j'ai pas pris d'extension de garantie
vous croyez qu'ils le prendront quand meme en charge ou alors je l'ai dans l'os et je dois payer ????
de plus je trouve pas le numéro a joindre (SAV ) pour ce genre de problème quelqu'un l'aurait il ??? merci d'avance


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2008)

azilis a dit:


> Edit : Pensez à demander les numéros de dossier et de CS Code quand vous téléphonez à la hotline !





totoffff a dit:


> 0825 888 024



trouver sur cette page et la précédente


----------



## gilou44 (31 Août 2008)

merci
désolé dans la précipitation suit à cette découverte horrible de mon macbook fissuré, j'ai pas pris le temps de parcourir tout le forum
j'ai trouvé par la suite
par contre faut il un papier genre le bon d'achat quand on appelle la hotline ? car je ne sais pas ou je l'ai mis !!


----------



## frolick10 (31 Août 2008)

gilou44 a dit:


> merci
> désolé dans la précipitation suit à cette découverte horrible de mon macbook fissuré, j'ai pas pris le temps de parcourir tout le forum
> j'ai trouvé par la suite
> par contre faut il un papier genre le bon d'achat quand on appelle la hotline ? car je ne sais pas ou je l'ai mis !!



juste le numéro de série du mac...


----------



## ozidpub (1 Septembre 2008)

Tout s'est arrangé pour moi. Réparation en une journée. Très content du service de maintenance de ma ville. Bon courage à toutes les autres personnes qui subissent le même problème.


----------



## audrey44 (3 Septembre 2008)

ozidpub a dit:


> Tout s'est arrangé pour moi. Réparation en une journée. Très content du service de maintenance de ma ville. Bon courage à toutes les autres personnes qui subissent le même problème.


pareillement !!! déposé lundi réparé mardi et récupéré mercredi (aujourd'hui)
j'ai eu également la bonne surprise de voir que le top case comprend et le trackpad et le clavier ( ca m'a bien arrangé moi qui avait le track pad lustré !!!!!!!)
en plus la garantie était périmée de 54 jours , mais pour ces fissures ils font une extension de garantie à tous les coups !!!
trop contente il est tout neuf mon MB !!! hésitez pas à appeler si ca vous arrive!


----------



## guiguilap (3 Septembre 2008)

C'est vrai que c'est très sympa, on a l'impression d'avoir un produit neuf !


----------



## Makhno (3 Septembre 2008)

audrey44 a dit:


> pareillement !!! déposé lundi réparé mardi et récupéré mercredi (aujourd'hui)
> j'ai eu également la bonne surprise de voir que le top case comprend et le trackpad et le clavier ( ca m'a bien arrangé moi qui avait le track pad lustré !!!!!!!)
> en plus la garantie était périmée de 54 jours , mais pour ces fissures ils font une extension de garantie à tous les coups !!!
> trop contente il est tout neuf mon MB !!! hésitez pas à appeler si ca vous arrive!



Quel clavier est-ce qu'ils t'ont mis ? Si tu est hors garantie, tu as donc un macbook avant santa rosa, avec la pomme encore sur la touche commande, ainsi qu'un pavé numérique par dessus les lettres. 
Est-ce encore le cas ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Je reponds a sa place (je me suis fait remplacer toute la coque) : oui la pomme est toujours presente ainsi que la coque en bas..


----------



## Cath83 (3 Septembre 2008)

leraymur a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> L'intéret des pastilles silicone est d'augmenter la surface du point d'impact et que cet impact est beaucoup moins violent vu que lesdites pastilles sont souples et amortissantes. Il n'y a plus de bruit de claquement à la fermeture.
> 
> Si ça ne sert à rien je le ferai savoir. De toute c'est pas cher, alors rien à perdre à tenter le coup.



Ah ben si !.... ça sert ! plus de claquement sec à la fermeture, le capot bien parallèle lorsqu'il est fermé... juste une constatation,  les pastilles font parfois un peu trop ventouses (chaleur ?)... à ré-ouvrir donc avec précaution.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Septembre 2008)

Les pastilles ne font pas de traces sur le haut de l'écran? C'est vrai que ça peut-être utile.


----------



## Makhno (3 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je reponds a sa place (je me suis fait remplacer toute la coque) : oui la pomme est toujours presente ainsi que la coque en bas..



Et tu n'as pas un santa rosa toi ? Tiens, il me semblait que c'est ce que tu avais dit une fois... Je perds la boule, rien ne va plus... 

Qu'est-ce que tu appelles "la coque en bas"? 

J'espère en tous cas qu'il leur reste de ces vieux claviers... Là, sur le macbook que j'ai en prêt (la révision de novembre 2007, chipset intel X3100 ou un truc dans le genre, bref le premier des santa rosa), plus de pomme, plus de clavier numérique virtuel, les touches F différentes... Ça me perturbe... Le seul point positif sont les touches de contrôle rapide d'itunes (avant-arrière-play/pause)... Mais pour ça, y'a un widget installé en natif alors... 

Ben j'aime pô ! ou alors me suis habitué à l'ancien clavier...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Non , j'ai eu un blanc @ 2 ghz (merom) et un noir @ 2,16 (merom).Le bas , c'est le bas de la coque (batterie) il y avait marqué 2006 et non 2008 
C'est vrai que le clavier numerique virtuel ça doit être chiant :mouais:.
Mais les raccourcis itunes :love:


----------



## Cath83 (3 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Les pastilles ne font pas de traces sur le haut de l'écran? C'est vrai que ça peut-être utile.



Comme conseillé par Radtech, j'ai collé les pastilles de chaque côté de l'iSight, puis au milieu des bords de l'écran,  et en haut dans chaque coin . Des très légères "traces" apparaissent aux points de contact mais... pfffffff, c'est carrément rien, surtout en regard des "jolies" fissures photographiées par les copains !
Pour moi, c'est *The Soluce...*  en tout cas pour prévenir les fissures vers le trackpad. pour celles qui apparaissent parfois sur la tranche, ça c'est une autre histoire...

C'est côté en bourse Radtech? je devrais peut-être en acheter quelques parts... avec la pub que je leur fais, ça va grimper en flèche !...


----------



## Tane (4 Septembre 2008)

bonjour à tous,

j'ai eu le meme pb il y a deux semaines, fissure a coté du trackpad avec un Mac Book d'environ 18 mois. Toujours sous garantie (apple care) j'ai été au centre apple agréé à côté de chez moi (50km, vive la campagne!! ). Réparation prise en charge, rien à débourser mais...

De retour chez moi, je me suis aperçu que la nouvelle coque était comme mal clippée dans le corps du macbook, léger jour, léger rebondi des deux côtés du mac, au dessus du superdrive et de l'autre côté au dessus des ports USB et wifi.

Au centre que j'ai rappelé rouge de colère, on m'a dit que "ben non, c'était normal, qu'il y avait pas de clip ou de manière de mieux insérer la coque, que c'était apple qu'avait dû modifier ses coques en vitesse vus le nombre de pb et que cela donnait ca maintenant!)

De mon côté, je suis pas vraiment convaincu par ce genre d'explication fumeuse mais bon... je vous pose la question? Ca vous est arrivé à vous? et que conseillez vous? je pense de toute façon de mon côté repasser par un centre apple à Paris dès que j'aurai l'occasion...

A bientôt

Antoine


----------



## marc-book (4 Septembre 2008)

Salut Tane

pour ma part rien de différent à la pose du nouveau clavier. Mon macbook est de août 2007, changement de clavier 1 an plus tard. Juste les vis à coté des HP un peu trop serrées, un peu.


----------



## 996TURBO (6 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon macbook a déjà été réparé en garantie pour le problème bien connu du top case fendillé.
A l'époque, il avait déjà des fissures au niveau des hp et des vis arrières.

De même, la charnière écran est décalée

Le centre Apple réparateur a refusé la réparation pour ces fissures en prétextant que c'était un défaut esthétique non pris en charge par Apple même dans le cadre de mon Apple Care plan.
A les entendre, mon macbook était tombé et je devais assumer mes erreurs.

Je suis plutôt d'un genre méticuleux depuis que j'ai pété un Packard Bell à cause d'une sangle de sacoche qui a pété.
Mon macbook a toujours circulé dans sa housse néoprene + sacoche de portable sérieuse.

Aujourd'hui, mon macbook fait peine à voir. D'autres fissures sont apparues sur les côtés sur les vis et à mon avis, l'intervention sur le top (clavier) n'y est pas pour rien, les vis ont sûrement été trop serrées.

Ca plus la batterie qui coupe sans prévenir après 2h30 (même après plusieurs cycles de réinitialisation), ça commence à faire beaucoup. 
Je ne pense pas que je reprendrais un Apple.
Et dire que j'avais sauté le pas sur les conseil d'un ami qui avait un Imac, super solide. La qualité a bien baissé.

Que faire de ce macbook? Apple ne veut pas le réparer. Même en payant?
Quand est-ce que les chinois vont nous pondre une coque métal de remplacement de la coque d'origine ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2008)

tu appelles apple et tu vas chez un autre vendeur apple


----------



## Makhno (18 Septembre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> Aujourd'hui, c'est la joie ! J'avais acheté mon macbook à la Fnac (bouh pas bien vi je sais... on fait ce qu'on peut avec ce qu'on a...) et le vendeur avait réussi à me refourguer l'extension de garantie avec prêt de machine durant la réparation.
> 
> ...



Bon, j'admets vous donner ce feedback un peu en retard mais  bon... Mieux vaut tard que jamais (roh la bonne excuse). 
La Fnac m'a averti le 9 septembre que mon ordi était réparé. Pour un dépôt le 25 août, je sais pas si c'est rapide ou pas. Tout ce que j'ai à dire, c'est qu'on m'a juste changé le plastique du dessus (pas la coque inférieure) ainsi que le trackpad et le clavier (mais j'ai conservé mon bon vieux clavier avec sa pomme sur la touche cmd :love. 
Et tout ça avec une machine de prêt pendant la réparation !
Cool ! 

En conclusion : la Fnac, pour faire réparer ses fissures, ça marche !


----------



## lainbebop (18 Septembre 2008)

mais il n'y a que la fnac qui prette des ordi ou les apple store le font aussi ?


----------



## pierrus42 (18 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
  Tout d'abor, non je ne parlerait pas des fissure proche du trackpad mais des fissure qui ressemble à des p'tit cheveaux  au niveau de la charnière de l'écran, dessous le Macbook.

  Connaissez vous ce problème?

  Quand j'ai ramené mon Macbook en SAV pour faire changé la parti fendu ver le trackpad, il m'ont dit que ces fissure là (celles de dessous) n'étaient pas reconnu par Mac.
  Qu'en est-il réellement, car il me semble déjà avoir entendu ce problème quelque part.

  Tks.


----------



## Makhno (18 Septembre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> mais il n'y a que la fnac qui prette des ordi ou les apple store le font aussi ?



Aucune idée... Pas sûr... En tout cas, l'extension de garantie made in apple ne l'indique pas... 
Qu'en pensent les autres ?


----------



## max1392 (18 Septembre 2008)

pierrus42 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Tout d'abor, non je ne parlerait pas des fissure proche du trackpad mais des fissure qui ressemble à des p'tit cheveaux  au niveau de la charnière de l'écran, dessous le Macbook.
> 
> Connaissez vous ce problème?
> ...




Même chose pour moi, lorsque j'ai fait changer le trackpad pour la fissure classique, j'ai demandé ce qu'il en était concernant ces petites fissures au niveau de la charnière et l'on ma dit que ce n'était pas pris en compte. 

Me concernant, il est vrai qu'à force de poser/reposer toute l'année mon MacBook sur les bancs de la fac, le plastique était un tout petit peu abîmé...mais rien de bien grave cependant.
Cependant, il est clair que de manière général, le plastique utilisé est beaucoup moins résistant que pour celui de mon ancien iBook G4.


----------



## totoffff (22 Septembre 2008)

Mon deuxième Macbook  viens lui aussi d'avoir sa fissure 

Et les deux ont aussi des micros fissures près des charnières. 

ils déconnent chez Apple.


----------



## kaos (22 Septembre 2008)

Que les premières générations soient sorties avec des défauts de fabrication ..ok ;
 Mais ce fil ne cesse de se remplir  d'utilisateurs venant d'acheter des macbook dernière génération....

Ce fil donne quand même à réfléchir , il semble que les modèles noirs et blancs soient touchés , les retours en SAV coutent cher a apple // pourquoi ne pas avoir modifié/renforcé la coque ? ou designer un nouveau topcase .... les polymeres accesibles aux industriels sont innonbrables , je suis ce fil depuis un bout de temps car j'ai été aussi touché par ce defaut ( 2 fois pour le meme blackbook )

je ne sais pas trop quoi en pensé ,la société  apple ferait elle la politique de l'autruche ?


à suivre ....


----------



## ph13007 (26 Septembre 2008)

SALUT je sui degouté jai acheter un ibook cher darty hier en le sorten de son embalage un etiquette c collé dessu :rateau::rateau: pour pas le reyer jai pri du disolvent sa ma enlevai tt le verni  ma question c'est es que je pe faire changer la coque du couvercle si oui ou ??? es que c cher !!???


----------



## Tox (26 Septembre 2008)

kaos a dit:


> Que les premières générations soient sorties avec des défauts de fabrication ..ok ;
> Mais ce fil ne cesse de se remplir  d'utilisateurs venant d'acheter des macbook dernière génération....
> 
> Ce fil donne quand même à réfléchir , il semble que les modèles noirs et blancs soient touchés , les retours en SAV coutent cher a apple // pourquoi ne pas avoir modifié/renforcé la coque ? ou designer un nouveau topcase .... les polymeres accesibles aux industriels sont innonbrables , je suis ce fil depuis un bout de temps car j'ai été aussi touché par ce defaut ( 2 fois pour le meme blackbook )
> ...


 Perso, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, j'y ai mis de la cyano, c'est pas beau, mais ça tient ! Un portable, c'est fait pour voir du pays ! Je ne pense donc pas le renvoyer pour un aussi petit bobo.


----------



## totoffff (26 Septembre 2008)

ph13007 a dit:


> SALUT je sui degouté jai acheter un ibook cher darty hier en le sorten de son embalage un etiquette c collé dessu :rateau::rateau: pour pas le reyer jai pri du disolvent sa ma enlevai tt le verni  ma question c'est es que je pe faire changer la coque du couvercle si oui ou ??? es que c cher !!???



ça coûte 60 .


----------



## Cath83 (27 Septembre 2008)

ph13007 a dit:


> SALUT je sui degouté jai acheter un ibook cher darty hier en le sorten de son embalage un etiquette c collé dessu :rateau::rateau: pour pas le reyer jai pri du disolvent sa ma enlevai tt le verni  ma question c'est es que je pe faire changer la coque du couvercle si oui ou ??? es que c cher !!???



Ou tu y colles une grosse pomme ...  ça coûte rien ...


----------



## Chang (28 Septembre 2008)

ph13007 a dit:


> SALUT je sui degouté jai acheter un ibook cher darty hier en le sorten de son embalage un etiquette c collé dessu :rateau::rateau: pour pas le reyer jai pri du disolvent sa ma enlevai tt le verni  ma question c'est es que je pe faire changer la coque du couvercle si oui ou ??? es que c cher !!???



Ouai et tu apprendras a ecrire aussi ? La ponctuation ? Non, tu n'en as jamais entendu parle ?

NEXXXXXXXT !!!!!


----------



## Cath83 (28 Septembre 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Ouai et tu apprendras a ecrire aussi ? La ponctuation ? Non, tu n'en as jamais entendu parle ?




parl*er* ... tu n'en as jamais entendu parl*er* ... ben oui quoi... 

C'est sui ki y dit ki y est


----------



## Tox (28 Septembre 2008)

Et puis "a ecrire", à ecrire, a écrire ou à écrire ???  Clavier chinois, quand tu nous tiens...

Ne dit-on pas que seuls les écrits restent, ça fait peur


----------



## Cath83 (28 Septembre 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Et puis "a ecrire", à ecrire, a écrire ou à écrire ???  Clavier chinois, quand tu nous tiens...
> 
> Ne dit-on pas que seuls les écrits restent, ça fait peur



Je savais bien que les Chinois étaient dans le coup !!!


----------



## zazthemac (11 Octobre 2008)

Salut à tous, nous venons de constater sur le macbook de ma femme cette même fissure.
Étant donné que celui ci à exactement & an et 3 semaines et que l'apple care n'est pas disponible chez nous (eh oui il est possible que les APR vous disent cela si vous habitez les TOM), et que la moindre réparation ici couterait au moins 300 euros. Y'a-t-il un moyen afin que cette fissure ne s'aggrave pas. En effet ma femme est prof et le balade beaucoup.

Merci d'avance.

2 mac abimés de manière conséquentes sur 3 achetés en 2 ans (je prie mon macbook n'a que 5 mois)


----------



## zazthemac (11 Octobre 2008)

Est ce que vous pensez qu'avec 3 semaines hors garntie je peux quand même tester la réparation gratos étant donné qu'il est clair que c'est un défaut de fabrication des macbook?


----------



## Makhno (12 Octobre 2008)

zazthemac a dit:


> Est ce que vous pensez qu'avec 3 semaines hors garntie je peux quand même tester la réparation gratos étant donné qu'il est clair que c'est un défaut de fabrication des macbook?



Salut ! 

Tente le coup, tu n'as rien à perdre ! Et d'autres ici ont vu leur mac pris en charge alors qu'ils dépassaient de plus de 3 semaines la fin de la garantie... Au pire apple te demandera des photos pour s'assurer de ce que tu leur racontes et pis vouala... 

Et pour éviter que ça ne s'aggrave bah... à part faire gaffe en le fermant et retenir au maximum l'écran, je ne crois pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de solution...


----------



## Cath83 (12 Octobre 2008)

zazthemac a dit:


> Est ce que vous pensez qu'avec 3 semaines hors garntie je peux quand même tester la réparation gratos étant donné qu'il est clair que c'est un défaut de fabrication des macbook?




J'ai tenté également pour une autre panne, hors garantie, ça s'est bien passé, ils ont  parfaitement joué le jeu.. Avec un courrier sympa, des N° de séries ou copie factures de tes autres Mac prouvant que tu es un "accro d'la pomme", je suis persuadée qu'ils feront le geste.  Confiance donc !  tu nous diras si j'ai raison d'être optimiste !


----------



## estcethomas (12 Octobre 2008)

je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à qui ça arrive...moi aussi j'ai une fissure dans la coque de mon MN mais moi c'est au do qu'elle se situe! plus embêtant je viens de remarquer que la coque supérieur (celle où se trouve le clavier) commence à se décoller au niveau des prises jack...et enfin la dernière chose qui ne va pas c'est que quand je ferme mon MN l'écran n'est pas en face du corps de l'ordi, il y a décalage de 2mm à peu près...

il faut savoir que mon MB est encore sous garantie, je l'ai acheté au mois de mai dernier!e

et donc je voudrai savoir si tous les problèmes que je viens de vous énumérer sont pris en charge par la garantie ou non? et si oui comment faut il faire? est ce qu'il vaut mieux que je retourne à la fnac (la ou je l'ai acheté)? dans un apple store? ou par téléphone?

en tout cas merci à ceux qui me répondront en espérant qu'ils m'apportent de bonne nouvelles...


----------



## Feena (12 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour !

Même problème chez moi sur mon MacBook acheté en juin 2008 
Fissure sur le coté droit ! Seulement la fissure est très légère ! Je vous joint une photo ! 

Je me demande si mon Apple Store acceptera de réparer, car je ne veux pas attendre que la fissure craque !

Ce que je ne comprend pas vraiment c´est que je ferme très rarement le MacBook, a part quand je l´emmène en cours (et la il est bien protéger dans sa housse), mais la nuit il reste ouvert sur mon bureau. Je aussi suis très soigneuse avec  Quand je pense qu´une amie trimbale son ibook par l´écran, le laissant pendouiller dans le vide, et lui est nikel.:hein:

J´ai aussi remarqué des fissures derrière au niveau de la ventilation 

Donc ma question est : Pensez vous qu´une telle fissure sera prise en charge ??? 
J´espère qu´Apple Danmark est aussi compétent qu´en France....

La photo : http://img374.imageshack.us/my.php?image=s6300385tp1.jpg


----------



## estcethomas (12 Octobre 2008)

Feena a dit:


> J´ai aussi remarqué des fissures derrière au niveau de la ventilation



oui c'est exactement ça chez moi aussi!:hein:


----------



## Feena (12 Octobre 2008)

C´est quand même honteux sur des machines datant de mai/juin


----------



## Cath83 (12 Octobre 2008)

Feena a dit:


> mon MacBook acheté en juin 2008
> Fissure sur le coté droit !  Quand je pense qu´une amie trimbale son ibook par l´écran, le laissant pendouiller dans le vide, et lui est nikel.:hein:



Ah  ! Tiens ! mais au fait : je n'ai jamais lu de posts sur des fissures d'iBook !!!
Ni vu d'ailleurs pour avoir eu les 2 !


----------



## estcethomas (12 Octobre 2008)

ben... ouai... mais bon c'est comme ça... j'ai eu les même problèmes avec mon pc... sauf que bon je m'en foutais de la gueule qu'il avait donc bon... juste une détail qui ne change pas grand chose le mien date de début avril et pas mai je me suis trompé...

mais bon là on avance pas trop trop hein!


----------



## Cath83 (12 Octobre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> mais bon là on avance pas trop trop hein!



Pour avancer, commence par reculer ...: en retournant sur les multi posts précédents, tu verras que certains ont (dont moi) ajouté des petits patins en silicone (*radtech* entre autre) qui protègent des chocs à la fermeture. ça ne réparera pas ton MB, mais ça évitera peut-être d'autres fissures, et que les actuelles deviennent le gouffre de Padirac ! au moins en ce qui concerne le tour du clavier.


----------



## estcethomas (12 Octobre 2008)

oui j'ai déjà vue...mais ce que je voulais savoir c'est, vue qu'il est encore sous garantie, est ce que je peux le renvoyer ou c'est même pas la peine?


----------



## Cath83 (12 Octobre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> oui j'ai déjà vue...mais ce que je voulais savoir c'est, vue qu'il est encore sous garantie, est ce que je peux le renvoyer ou c'est même pas la peine?




Je ne suis pas Mme Soleil, mais me MB de ma fille encore sous garantie, a le même problème, direction centre agrée pour poser la question, réponse affirmative. *OUI C'EST PRIS EN GARANTIE !!!!!!!!!*
Qu'on se le dise !


----------



## estcethomas (12 Octobre 2008)

merci!
je vais allé voir ça cette semaine!


----------



## Cath83 (12 Octobre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> merci!
> je vais allé voir ça cette semaine!



Et tu verras ça se passera bien, les astres sont favorables !!!!


----------



## estcethomas (12 Octobre 2008)

si bon karma aujourd'hui pour les béliers!


----------



## ssssylvesterrrr (13 Octobre 2008)

Je suis aussi contaminé avec craquelure supplémentaire sur l'angle à droite du macbook


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (14 Octobre 2008)

Finalement, quel intéret de faire reprendre son MB au SAV, si les MB actuels souffrent tous du même problème ?...


----------



## Cath83 (14 Octobre 2008)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Finalement, quel intéret de faire reprendre son MB au SAV, si les MB actuels souffrent tous du même problème ?...



Dans l'absolu tu as raison, mais si personne ne dit quand ça ne va pas, pourquoi Apple ferait de efforts ? le retour en SAV coûte cher, encombre les centres agrées, terni l'image de la boite, et c'est la seule façon (ça et acheter ailleurs... bôôôôôôf ) dont on dispose pour dire que ... non, ça ne va pas !
T'es pas d'accord ?


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2008)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Finalement, quel intéret de faire reprendre son MB au SAV, si les MB actuels souffrent tous du même problème ?...



euh avoir un capot neuf et te faire remettre la protection livré d'origine pour que ça n'arrive plus


----------



## Cath83 (14 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> euh avoir un capot neuf et te faire remettre la protection livré d'origine pour que ça n'arrive plus




Ah oui ... aussi ...


----------



## arcank (14 Octobre 2008)

Ben vu que la pièce n'a pas changé de conception, je pense qu'eddy1103 voulait dire que le problème reviendra de la même façon


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2008)

arcank a dit:


> Ben vu que la pièce n'a pas changé de conception, je pense qu'eddy1103 voulait dire que le problème reviendra de la même façon





macinside a dit:


> euh avoir un capot neuf et *te faire remettre la protection livré d'origine pour que ça n'arrive plus *



vous savez lire les enfants ?


----------



## arcank (14 Octobre 2008)

Oui, j'avais confondu le "d'origine" :rose:.

Par contre, je comprends pas le "pour que ça n'arrive plus" ?


----------



## Makhno (14 Octobre 2008)

Macinside parle de la feuille en matière polystyrène (ou autre, je sais pas ce que c'est en fait pis j'aime po le polystyrène) qui était insérée entre ton écran et clavier dans le macbook neuf. Si tu te mets à la remettre, tu éviteras les fissures... 
Ça le protège... Perso je ne m'en sers pas, j'ai du mal à croire que cela a un effet... 

N'avait-on pas dans ces pages dit que certaines personnes avaient eu des fissures malgré ces protection ? Cath83 non ?


----------



## arcank (14 Octobre 2008)

Ok ;-)

Perso, les deux côtés sont fissurés, j'ai mis des morceaux de scotch depuis... Pas très beau, mais bon. Je vais pas tarder à faire changer la coque. Et l'écran qui s'abîme à cause du contact avec le clavier quand il est fermé.


----------



## Makhno (14 Octobre 2008)

arcank a dit:


> Ok ;-)
> 
> Perso, les deux côtés sont fissurés, j'ai mis des morceaux de scotch depuis... Pas très beau, mais bon. Je vais pas tarder à faire changer la coque. Et l'écran qui s'abîme à cause du contact avec le clavier quand il est fermé.



Donc feuille (surtout pour l'écran)... J'ai la flemme d'avoir toujours ça à virer ou à mettre quand je manipule mon ordi... A voir...


----------



## arcank (14 Octobre 2008)

Le mieux serait un écran en verre :-°

(attendons ce soir ^^)
 Mais au niveau du poids, ça risque de jouer, un tel écran, non ?


----------



## itako (14 Octobre 2008)

yaouh, la fissure commence à apparaitre, que j'ai hâte \o/

Bon bah contacter apple et direction centré agréé, j'espère que je vais retrouver ma facture... et j'espère aussi qu'il va être réparé très rapidement, je suis à blinde dessus pour les cours....


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (14 Octobre 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> Dans l'absolu tu as raison, mais si personne ne dit quand ça ne va pas, pourquoi Apple ferait de efforts ? le retour en SAV coûte cher, encombre les centres agrées, terni l'image de la boite, et c'est la seule façon (ça et acheter ailleurs... bôôôôôôf ) dont on dispose pour dire que ... non, ça ne va pas !
> T'es pas d'accord ?


Si, mais là manifestement ils s'en foutent vu que de toute façon on va avoir ce soir de nouveaux MB.. qui auront leurs soucis à eux.
Donc en gros, faut vite se faire arranger sa coque avant que le stock se vide. Sauf que.. je peux pas me faire immobiliser mon MB une semaine vu que je bosse tous mes cours dessus et n'ai pas (encore) d'autres macs à disposition.

Suis bien em.....é par cette histoire... parce que j'ai tenté de trouver 1 semaine de "libre" pour m'en séparer, mais quand on a cours 5 jours/7, difficile.



macinside a dit:


> euh avoir un capot neuf et te faire remettre la protection livré d'origine pour que ça n'arrive plus


Je l'ai encore cette protection, que je plie en 2 (car seule, désolé, mais ça craque quand même... y a qu'à voir les traces que laisse dessus les patins extra fins) voir en 3 pour limiter les dégats.

Et en passant, cette feuille n'empêche pas la coque de fissurer derrière, au niveau des trous d'aération (fissure fréquente aussi mais qui se remarque moins)

Bref... si je trouve le temps j'irai... mais sans aucune conviction hélas... dommage, mon ibook m'avait fait penser un temps qu'Apple avait côté matos un truc en plus.

Eddy


----------



## illuminati (14 Octobre 2008)

Apple aurait pu rectifier le tir depuis le temps !!! 
Pour ma part, persuadé du retour des fissures, j'ai revendu mon MB après son retour SAV ! 
Vivement l'alu.


----------



## itako (14 Octobre 2008)

je suis passé au centre agréé apple le plus proche de chez moi, heureusement pour moi mon MB est encore en garantie, il commande la pièce et d'ici 2 ou 3 jours je reviens avec mon MB et il me change ça en 10min..

Mais effectivement j'ai peur que cela se reproduise à nouveau... et cette fois... hors garantie.


----------



## estcethomas (14 Octobre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Macinside parle de la feuille en matière polystyrène (ou autre, je sais pas ce que c'est en fait pis j'aime po le polystyrène) qui était insérée entre ton écran et clavier dans le macbook neuf. Si tu te mets à la remettre, tu éviteras les fissures...
> Ça le protège... Perso je ne m'en sers pas, j'ai du mal à croire que cela a un effet...
> 
> N'avait-on pas dans ces pages dit que certaines personnes avaient eu des fissures malgré ces protection ? Cath83 non ?



oui...mais non je ne sais plus qui disais qu'il avait une fissure alors que son MB resté ouvert!


----------



## arcank (14 Octobre 2008)

En tout cas, les nouveaux MB ont l'air d'être meilleurs sur ces fissures :-°

;-)


----------



## Cath83 (15 Octobre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> .
> 
> N'avait-on pas dans ces pages dit que certaines personnes avaient eu des fissures malgré ces protection ? Cath83 non ?


Oui,
Le MB de ma fille malgré toutes les précautions (dont la feuille ...) est fissuré...

en revanche, vous avez sûrement vu : 
*Les portables Apple se parent d'aluminium*


La voilà la réponse !!!


----------



## Cath83 (15 Octobre 2008)

arcank a dit:


> En tout cas, les nouveaux MB ont l'air d'être meilleurs sur ces fissures :-°
> 
> ;-)



Nouveaux depuis quand ? quelle série ?


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> Nouveaux depuis quand ? quelle série ?



il faut lire les news de macgé plus souvent, on revient très vite dans le sujet initial merci :modo:


----------



## Cath83 (17 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> merci :modo:



euh ... pas de quoi ....


----------



## phoenixx (24 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

 Petit témoignage de ma satisfaction du centre Apple CTS dans le 17e ; j'avais le problème de fissure et le problème de sortie audio bloquée sur l'optique, ils ont changé le tout en 5j ouvrables!

Et chose qui me semble-t-il n'a pas été précisée, quand on fait changer la coque du dessus sur un MacBook pour le problème de fissure, on change la coque, le trackpad et le clavier ! En gros le MacBook est flambant neuf! Ca fait bien plaisir.


----------



## itako (24 Octobre 2008)

phoenixx a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Petit témoignage de ma satisfaction du centre Apple CTS dans le 17e ; j'avais le problème de fissure et le problème de sortie audio bloquée sur l'optique, ils ont changé le tout en 5j ouvrables!
> 
> Et chose qui me semble-t-il n'a pas été précisée, quand on fait changer la coque du dessus sur un MacBook pour le problème de fissure, on change la coque, le trackpad et le clavier ! En gros le MacBook est flambant neuf! Ca fait bien plaisir.



a quand le retour de la fissure sur le MB flambant neuf... c'est bien ça qui me fait peur..


----------



## phoenixx (24 Octobre 2008)

Boah c'est pris hors garantie, et reglé très rapidement, donc à la limite, ca ne me dérange pas d'avoir un MB remis à neuf tous les ans.


----------



## illuminati (24 Octobre 2008)

phoenixx a dit:


> Boah c'est pris hors garantie, et reglé très rapidement, donc à la limite, ca ne me dérange pas d'avoir un MB remis à neuf tous les ans.



Effectivement vu comme ça !! 

Pour ma part une machine qui se fissure et qu'on fait réparer tout les X mois !! c'est pas pour moi.
Car rien ne dit, qu'Apple changera à ses frais la coque des Macbook indéfiniment !!!! 

Pour ma part, il a fissuré une fois, remis à neuf, et revendu dans la foulée !!! 

Quand on voit la qualité de mon MBA actuel et celle des nouveau MB et MBP, il est clair qui a pas photo !!


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (24 Octobre 2008)

Assez d'accord avec illuminati...


----------



## estcethomas (24 Octobre 2008)

oui mais bon on était pas forcement au courant quand on l'a acheté...et puis bon pour l'instant ça marche cette façon et peut être que quand ils arrêteront la plus part auront changé...ou pas...


----------



## phoenixx (24 Octobre 2008)

Le revendre oui, mais ca fait perdre des sous. La réparation c'est gratos, et mon MB me convient parfaitement, donc pour le moment ce système me convient. Et puis je fais un peu plus attention maintenant quand je referme l'écran.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (24 Octobre 2008)

Et tu penses que dans un an ils auront toujours la coque de dispo ?...


----------



## phoenixx (24 Octobre 2008)

Je ne sais pas. Je pourrai peut être la trouver sur le net, et rien ne dit que ce problème se reproduira de toutes façons. Je peux éventuellement mettre des "amortisseurs" à l'endroit où l'écran se rabat, ca doit exister non?

Ce qui est sûr, c'est que le nouveau MacBook ne me tente pas vraiment. A la limite je comptais m'acheter un iMac pour compléter, ou un bel écran.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (24 Octobre 2008)

Je compte supporter auussi les fissures au profit d'un iMac.


----------



## estcethomas (24 Octobre 2008)

phoenixx a dit:


> Je ne sais pas. Je pourrai peut être la trouver sur le net, et rien ne dit que ce problème se reproduira de toutes façons. Je peux éventuellement mettre des "amortisseurs" à l'endroit où l'écran se rabat, ca doit exister non?
> 
> Ce qui est sûr, c'est que le nouveau MacBook ne me tente pas vraiment. A la limite je comptais m'acheter un iMac pour compléter, ou un bel écran.



oui ça existe...remontes un peu plus haut dans le fil...


----------



## illuminati (24 Octobre 2008)

phoenixx a dit:


> Je ne sais pas. Je pourrai peut être la trouver sur le net, et rien ne dit que ce problème se reproduira de toutes façons. Je peux éventuellement mettre des "amortisseurs" à l'endroit où l'écran se rabat, ca doit exister non?
> 
> Ce qui est sûr, c'est que le nouveau MacBook ne me tente pas vraiment. A la limite je comptais m'acheter un iMac pour compléter, ou un bel écran.



Je n'avais pas mis "d'amortisseur" mais je peux assurer que mon écran n'avait jamais "tapé" lors de la fermeture !!! toujours retenu au max, avec le doigt pincé !!!
Mon MB n'a jamais quitté la maison, pas de chocs.
Et les fissures sont apparues, sur l'avant mais aussi au niveau des charnières, des connexions, etc ...
Donc tu peux mettre autant d'amortisseurs que tu veux je ne suis pas convaincu du résultat.
Apple devrait rembourser si le phénomène se reproduit après la première intervention, c'est inacceptable.


----------



## mata89 (27 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, 

J'ai moi aussi un problème de Macbook fissuré à côté du trackpad. Mon ordinateur est toujours sous garantie et je compte le faire réparer prochainement. Mais j'ai deux questions à ce propos : faut-il obligatoirement téléphoner au SAV d'Apple avant de l'emmener dans un centre agréé ? Et surtout, plus important, connaissez vous un centre agréé sur Paris qui ait des délais de réparations inférieurs à 1 semaine (j'ai pas mal besoin de mon MB en ce moment) ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

T'es pas obligé d'appeler apple bien que ça soir mieux ;-)
Moins d'une semaine c'est court  A moins que le centre agrée commande la coque et t'appelle
pour te dire qu'elle est là et que tu viennes la faire changer , dans ce cas tu en as pour un jour


----------



## itako (27 Octobre 2008)

chez moi il mon dit que comme mon MB est encore sous garantie pas besoin d'appeler apple, ils ont commandé la pièce et 3 jours après je suis revenu avec mon MB que j'avais gardé et ils l'ont réparés en 15min , ils sont fort chez Be mac


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2008)

itako a dit:


> chez moi il mon dit que comme mon MB est encore sous garantie pas besoin d'appeler apple, ils ont commandé la pièce et 3 jours après je suis revenu avec mon MB que j'avais gardé et ils l'ont réparés en 15min , ils sont fort chez Be mac



tu en profitera pour diminuer un peu ta signature, merci


----------



## victor46 (27 Octobre 2008)

Pour ma part, je suis étudiant et ouvre et ferme mon macbook toute les heures. Au bout de 8 ou 9 mois après l'achat j'ai eu ma première fissure. Maintenant à l'heure actuelle les 3 quarts de ma "coque clavier" est fissurée. Le problème viens évidemment de la fermeture aimantée, du matériau inadapté utilisé pour la coque, mais a mon avis le problème viens avant tout des 2 petits "traits en reliefs" en haut de l'écran. Toute la pression des aimants repose sur eux et vienne donc fragiliser la coque. Car en effet, j'ai pu constater sur 5 macbooks fissurés que les premières fissures apparaissent toujours la ou les renflement de l'écran vienne s'appuyer. Si Apple avait fait un contour d'écran lisse, je pense qu'il n'y aurait pas ce genre de problème.


----------



## illuminati (28 Octobre 2008)

victor46 a dit:


> Pour ma part, je suis étudiant et ouvre et ferme mon macbook toute les heures. Au bout de 8 ou 9 mois après l'achat j'ai eu ma première fissure. Maintenant à l'heure actuelle les 3 quarts de ma "coque clavier" est fissurée. Le problème viens évidemment de la fermeture aimantée, du matériau inadapté utilisé pour la coque, mais a mon avis le problème viens avant tout des 2 petits "traits en reliefs" en haut de l'écran. Toute la pression des aimants repose sur eux et vienne donc fragiliser la coque. Car en effet, j'ai pu constater sur 5 macbooks fissurés que les premières fissures apparaissent toujours la ou les renflement de l'écran vienne s'appuyer. Si Apple avait fait un contour d'écran lisse, je pense qu'il n'y aurait pas ce genre de problème.



Pour ma part, quand mon Macbook s'est fissuré, ce n'était pas la partie du dessus (grise) mais le bottom case.
La coque blanche en dessous.
Elle se fissurait sur le devant, aux niveau des prises et de la charnière.
Cela ne fait aucun doute, qu'il s'agit du matériau et non de l'utilisation.


----------



## herold (5 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

   Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un mac book blanc, acheté aux USA (yes we can) au mois de juillet, qui vient de se fissurer. Petit problème, je n'ai pas souscrit a l'apple care plan et donc je n'ai que la garantie initiale d'un an. Pensez-vous, que malgré l'achat aux states, je pourrais faire réparer cette fissure dans un centre agréé apple, gratuitement ?
Merci.


----------



## itako (5 Novembre 2008)

réponse : oui


----------



## herold (5 Novembre 2008)

Merci. Cela m'a permis de téléphoner en toute confiance à un centre agréé qui confirme votre réponse.


----------



## Biskuit (7 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, quel numéro avez vous fait pour appeler Apple (France)?

Parce que sur leur site, je ne trouve qu'un numéro qui coute 49&#8364; si la période de garantie de 3 mois est dépassée...


----------



## Fynchi (7 Novembre 2008)

Je possede un Macbook depuis Fevrier 2007. J'ai deja eu 2 fissures (remplace sous garantie). La derniere en juin 2008. Cela vient de recasser et j'avoue que cela me gonfle un peu! Je sais bien que le probleme n'existe plus avec les nouveau macbook en alu mais quand meme...


----------



## kaos (7 Novembre 2008)

Suite a ce problème j'ai installé ces fameuses pastilles citées dans ce fil // attention néanmoins car elles peuvent un peu ventouser / coller lorsqu'elles sont neuve , je conseille de passer le doigt avec de la poussier ou un peu de talc , dans le cas contraire , ces pastilles exercent une force sur le contour de l'ecran qui est maintenu de l'interieur avec des petits clips pourris !

Moi c est un sav qui a ouvert le macbook un peu violament et a dégrafé ce plastique autour de l'ecran à un endroit // c est pas tres visible mais le sav m'a refusé la prise en charge de ce dommage ....

Avec le temps cette adhesion des pastilles s'estompe .... il est preferable de les installer et les laisser prendre la pussiere un ou deux jours avant de fermer le mac .


voilà


----------



## Tox (7 Novembre 2008)

Après un assez long usage, j'en suis revenu. En effet, j'ai constaté une fissure à gauche au-dessus des ports USB, juste à l'endroit où vient se poser l'une des pastilles.

Du coup, j'ai arraché la partie fissurée et hop un coup de mastic epoxy ! Pas me laisser enquiquiner par ces fissures qui n'empêchent pas le bon fonctionnement du MB


----------



## neckaros (8 Novembre 2008)

Pour être clair car j'ai lu les dernière pages mais je suis pas sur d'avoir bien compris.

Mon MacBook n'est plus sous garantie mais le top case sera changé gratuitement si j'ai ces fissures:





Dans ce cas il faut appeler Apple (numéro de l'applestore?) ou je peux directement l'amener dans un revendeur agréé

Par contre mon MacBook est aussi fissuré sur la coque derrière l'écan (en bas vers la charnière) là par contre c'est pas réparé hors garantie?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Novembre 2008)

alors pour la photo pas besoin d'appelé apple avant!

pour l'autre question si c'est sur la coque de l'écran que tu as cette fissure (si j'ai bien comprit) et bien non ce n'est pas prit en extension de garantie et attention accroche toi à ton slip pour changer un morceau de la coque on me demandais 250TTC main d'oeuvre comprise!!!
bon ce que le mec ne m'a pas dit au téléphone c'est qu'il voulait m'alléger de 250 pour une fissure que je n'avais même pas vue de même pas un demi centimètre!!!


----------



## neckaros (8 Novembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> alors pour la photo pas besoin d'appelé apple avant!
> 
> pour l'autre question si c'est sur la coque de l'écran que tu as cette fissure (si j'ai bien comprit) et bien non ce n'est pas prit en extension de garantie et attention accroche toi à ton slip pour changer un morceau de la coque on me demandais 250TTC main d'oeuvre comprise!!!
> bon ce que le mec ne m'a pas dit au téléphone c'est qu'il voulait m'alléger de 250 pour une fissure que je n'avais même pas vue de même pas un demi centimètre!!!



Merci pour l'info 
Bon pour la fissure sur le dessus de l'ordinateur à ce prix la je vivrai avec même si elle fait plus qu'un demi centimètre.


----------



## estcethomas (8 Novembre 2008)

demandes toujours à ton centre agréé ça ne te coûte rien!


----------



## illuminati (9 Novembre 2008)

Je précise que sur mon ancien Macbook blanc, après quelques mois d'utilisations, de nombreuses fissures sont apparues.
Mais uniquement sur le bottom case (la partie inférieure blanche). Au niveau des prises sur le côté, la charnière et sur le devant près du capteur IR.

Ma machine n'était plus sous garantie, un petit coup de fil à Apple et la réparation (changement du bottom case) a été totalement pris en compte par Apple. 

Je dois aussi vous dire, qu'une fois mon Macbook tout neuf, je l'ai vendu, car se genre de problème reviendra encore et toujours, jusqu'au jour ou Apple ne prendra plus la réparation en charge.


----------



## estcethomas (9 Novembre 2008)

oui oui moi aussi le bottom est passé en extension de garantie!
mais c'est carrément au dessus de l'écran et ça ça ne passe pas à ma connaissance mais encore une fois ça ne coûte rien de demander!!!


----------



## Shopaholic (10 Novembre 2008)

Tout ce que je viens de voir dans le post m'effraie un peu, j'ai eu mon MacBook blanc y'a une semaine et j'ai peur que ça m'arrive aussi c'est pour cela que je songe à prendre l'Apple Care mais je ne sais pas en fait ce que ça couvre, est ce qu'en le prenant les fissures seront réparées à la charge d'Apple?et qu'est ce que cela prend en charge? je suis désolée si ça a déjà été dit mais j'ai lu tellement de choses sur le forum que je suis perdue...merci de votre aide.


----------



## Cath83 (11 Novembre 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Après un assez long usage, j'en suis revenu. En effet, j'ai constaté une fissure à gauche au-dessus des ports USB, juste à l'endroit où vient se poser l'une des pastilles.
> 
> Du coup, j'ai arraché la partie fissurée et hop un coup de mastic epoxy ! Pas me laisser enquiquiner par ces fissures qui n'empêchent pas le bon fonctionnement du MB



Elles "ventousent" un peu aussi lorsqu'il fait chaud, j'ai constaté ça cet été . Elles proviennent de chez Radtech, mais n'en ayant que 4, j'ai tenté des petites pastilles en feutre pour protéger de chaque côté de l'iSight, et franchement, ça ne coûte rien, ne ventouse pas, a quasi la même épaisseur, mais bien entendu, ça prend un peu la poussière et n'est pas très HIGHTECH ...... mais, pour l'instant, MB de 2006, pas de fissures, le très récent de ma fille en a déjà ... ma conclusion, pas de règles gnérales pour ce problème ... vivement 3 sous que je m'offre l'alu ...


----------



## Shopaholic (13 Novembre 2008)

Bon eh bien voilà il n'a pas fallu attendre longtemps j'ai déjà un décollement au niveau de la fermeture à l'encoche entre le plastique mat et le brillant, on peut passer l'ongle entre. Je l'ai acheté à la FNAC et un vendeur m'a dit que vu que j'étais dans les 15 jours après l'achat on pouvait me l'échanger gratuitement et je voulais savoir si j'allais en avoir un neuf ou un "réparé" (comme certains opérateurs téléphoniques font avec les portables...)??? Parce que je ne veux pas d'un Mac d'occaz' quand même.


----------



## Cath83 (13 Novembre 2008)

Shopaholic a dit:


> Bon eh bien voilà il n'a pas fallu attendre longtemps j'ai déjà un décollement au niveau de la fermeture à l'encoche entre le plastique mat et le brillant, on peut passer l'ongle entre. Je l'ai acheté à la FNAC et un vendeur m'a dit que vu que j'étais dans les 15 jours après l'achat on pouvait me l'échanger gratuitement et je voulais savoir si j'allais en avoir un neuf ou un "réparé" (comme certains opérateurs téléphoniques font avec les portables...)??? Parce que je ne veux pas d'un Mac d'occaz' quand même.



Un reconditionné, non je n'y crois pas, ce serait hyper maladroit de la part de notre pomme bien aimée... mais la faut avouer, 15 jours et crac ... c'est vraiment pas de chance ! c'est sur, le prochain pour moi, ce sera l'alu ou rien !


----------



## Shopaholic (13 Novembre 2008)

Bon ça va alors ça me rassure parce que j'ai entendu tellement de choses à propos des SAV que maintenant je deviens un peu méfiante de toute façon si ça ne me convient pas je retournerai râler...lol Même pas 15 jours en plus, je vous joins une photo (un peu floue pcq c'est pas très flagrant) http://img79.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0419dy4.jpg


----------



## estcethomas (13 Novembre 2008)

Shopaholic a dit:


> Bon eh bien voilà il n'a pas fallu attendre longtemps j'ai déjà un décollement au niveau de la fermeture à l'encoche entre le plastique mat et le brillant, on peut passer l'ongle entre. Je l'ai acheté à la FNAC et un vendeur m'a dit que vu que j'étais dans les 15 jours après l'achat on pouvait me l'échanger gratuitement et je voulais savoir si j'allais en avoir un neuf ou un "réparé" (comme certains opérateurs téléphoniques font avec les portables...)??? Parce que je ne veux pas d'un Mac d'occaz' quand même.



non non je te rassure tu en auras un neuf tant que tu es dans les 15 jours! mais la quand même moins de 15 jours...t'as pas eu de chance!


----------



## Shopaholic (13 Novembre 2008)

Merci de me le rappeler....lol au début je me suis dit c'est peut-être normal et donc j'ai été voir le MacBook d'expo et non en fait le mien n'était pas normal! J'aurai eu deux Macs en moins de 15 jours, qui dit mieux???? lol


----------



## illuminati (13 Novembre 2008)

Change pour un Alu !!
Tu éviteras les fissures dans quelques mois !!!


----------



## estcethomas (13 Novembre 2008)

illuminati a dit:


> Change pour un Alu !!
> Tu éviteras les fissures dans quelques mois !!!



s'il l'a acheté depuis moins de 15 jours c'est qu'il a prit le blanc par choix...ou par obligarion mais en tout cas en l'achetant il avait déjà le choix!


----------



## Cath83 (13 Novembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> t'as pas eu de chance!





Cath83 a dit:


> . c'est vraiment pas de chance !  !



Dis donc, vilain copieur ! t'as fini de dire tout kes ke j'dis pareil la même chose !!!


----------



## Cath83 (13 Novembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> s'il l'a acheté depuis moins de 15 jours c'est qu'il a prit le blanc par choix...ou par obligarion mais en tout cas en l'achetant il avait déjà le choix!



Alors donc; il est obligé d'avoir le choix ! c.q.f.d. !!!


----------



## illuminati (13 Novembre 2008)

Y'a que les C**s qui ne changent jamais d'avis !!!


----------



## estcethomas (13 Novembre 2008)

illuminati a dit:


> Y'a que les C**s qui ne changent jamais d'avis !!!



ou les budgets serrés...


----------



## illuminati (14 Novembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> ou les budgets serrés...



Non pour les budgets c'est pas forcément les C**S !!!


----------



## Pooki (14 Novembre 2008)

neckaros a dit:


> Pour être clair car j'ai lu les dernière pages mais je suis pas sur d'avoir bien compris.
> 
> Mon MacBook n'est plus sous garantie mais le top case sera changé gratuitement si j'ai ces fissures:
> 
> ...





> alors pour la photo pas besoin d'appelé apple avant!


J'ai le même soucis, mon Macbook a été acheté à la FNAC en Juin 2007, j'ai une garantie en plus d'une durée de 2 ans mais qui ne concerne que l'écran il me semble. SI j'ai bien compris Apple me change la coque même si la garantie est finie?? Dois je l'apporter à la FNAC ou directement à Apple?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## awax80 (14 Novembre 2008)

moi aussi j'ai eu le même chose et c'est passer en sav mon macbook blanc avait 8 mois !!!! apparament mauvaise manip. enfin je veux dire ptetre forte pression au niveau de ces zones la dans la partie creuse peuvent peut etre causé une fissure je ne sais pas !!
lol


----------



## Pooki (14 Novembre 2008)

Moi il n'est plus sous garantie mais d'après certaines personnes ça passeraient. Je voudrais donc des avis !!!


----------



## itako (14 Novembre 2008)

Pooki a dit:


> Moi il n'est plus sous garantie mais d'après certaines personnes ça passeraient. Je voudrais donc des avis !!!



oui ça passe, il faut juste appeler apple avant.


----------



## Shopaholic (14 Novembre 2008)

illuminati a dit:


> Change pour un Alu !!
> Tu éviteras les fissures dans quelques mois !!!



J'ai pris le blanc parce que c'est celui que j'aimais le plus niveau design^^j'espère que cette fois ci j'vais pas être poisseuse et avoir une bonne série... (au fait c'est pas il mais elle  )


----------



## illuminati (14 Novembre 2008)

Je respecte tout à fait toi choix !! 

J'avais il y a peu un MB Blanc et c'est vrai que je trouve cette machine très jolie. J'ai dû m'en séparer car réparée deux fois pour le même problème de fissures. Voilà pourquoi je te conseillai l'Alu.

Je tiens à préciser que ma machine était utilisée avec beaucoup de précautions !! Et que les fissures (bottom case) semblaient être du à un vieillissement du matériau (chauffe ?) et non pas choc ou contraintes mécaniques. 
Il faut aussi préciser que tous les MB ne sont pas touchés par ce problème !! 

on croise les doigts


----------



## Pooki (14 Novembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> oui ça passe, il faut juste appeler apple avant.


A quel numéro faut il les appeler??? Ils ont énormement de numéro visiblement


----------



## macinside (14 Novembre 2008)

08 25 888 024 et demander un code d'exception


----------



## Pooki (14 Novembre 2008)

J'ai contacté Apple, la réparation va être faite gratuitement. Aucun soucis, ils m'ont dit que c'était très courant donc qu'il n'y avait pas de soucis à se faire.


----------



## iroussel1 (14 Novembre 2008)

J'ai eu le meme probleme il y a un mois. C'est un probleme de fabrication Apple. Il te le change pour le lendemain. C'est toute la pièce qu'il change car elle est en un seul morceau (tablette clavier trackpad)
Malgré que ma garantie soit dépassée de 3 mois, ils ne m'ont rien fait payer


----------



## victor46 (15 Novembre 2008)

Pour ma part je suis allé chez iTribu (Montpellier) et il me change gratuitement mon top-case alors que ma garantie est dépassée de plus de 3 mois.  Les gens disent que apple c'est cher... mais il y a des moments où tu es bien content d'avoir des services de bonne qualité.


----------



## Shopaholic (15 Novembre 2008)

Bon beh c'est officiel je suis poisseuse! Hier matin j'ai été à la Fnac pour ammener mon Mac décollé, aucun problème ils me l'échangent, je rentre chez moi, j'ouvre le noveau et là que vois je??????????? un MacBook blanc flambant neuf décollé!!!!! Ni une ni deux je repart à la Fnac le mec du SAV me dit "c'est normal c'est pas collé partout" donc je demande d'aller voir un vendeur et le vendeur confirme mon avis "c'est un défaut de série faut appeler Apple". Deux Fnacs différentes, mais deux Macs issus de la même série pas de bol hein??? Donc il appelle Apple qui reconnaît le défaut. Je devrai recevoir un nouveau MacBook d'ici à mardi, espérons que celui ci ne soit pas issu de la même série défectueuse...

edit: mon Mac me manque, le retour sur PC est dur...lol


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2008)

victor46 a dit:


> Pour ma part je suis allé chez iTribu (Montpellier) et il me change gratuitement mon top-case alors que ma garantie est dépassée de plus de 3 mois.  Les gens disent que apple c'est cher... mais il y a des moments où tu es bien content d'avoir des services de bonne qualité.



Moi aussi je suis allé chez itribu (Mon apr :love et il m'ont changé la coque sur 2 macbook donc l'un plus sous garantie depuis 5mois environ


----------



## Shopaholic (18 Novembre 2008)

Je suis toujours aussi malchanceuse...j'ai été cherché mon nouveau Mac toute à l'heure et PAF toujours décollé, même série...que dois je faire? Ils doivent recevoir une nouvelle commande car à Paris ils n'en ont plus et d'après ce que j'ai compris ce sera donc une nouvelle série, peut elle être défectueuse???? j'suis désespérée!!!


----------



## estcethomas (18 Novembre 2008)

moi je pense que j'essaierai de taper un gros scandale pour avoir l'alu au prix du blanc...


----------



## Shopaholic (18 Novembre 2008)

j'ai essayé...lol enfin j'ai lancé au hasard "et y'a pas moyen d'avoir une réduc sur le nouveau??" avec un grand sourire et le vendeur a pas trop apprécié parce qu'il m'a dit "les prix affichés sont les prix effectués"...d'accord monsieur lol


----------



## estcethomas (18 Novembre 2008)

"et alors pourquoi les produits affichés sont pas les produits livrés? Je veux voir votre responsable!!!"


----------



## Shopaholic (18 Novembre 2008)

là je crois que je vais me faire envoyer ch..... lol mais bon si ça continue je vais pas encaisser indéfiniment....!


----------



## Cath83 (18 Novembre 2008)

Shopaholic a dit:


> là je crois que je vais me faire envoyer ch..... lol mais bon si ça continue je vais pas encaisser indéfiniment....!



j'ai acheté mon premier mac à la fnac moi aussi, ma conclusion : plus jamais !
Je préfère faire plus de kms, aller chez un revendeur, le contact n'est pas du tout le même, leur sens du conseil et de la prise de responsabilité non plus . 
De plus, de centre à centre, tu peux faire jouer la concurrence, à la fnac ... nada, ils s'en foutent comme de leur première chemise ...
Tu t'es embarquée avec eux maintenant, difficile pour toi de faire marche arrière, mais le prochain, passe ton chemin camarade !


----------



## Shopaholic (18 Novembre 2008)

Oui mais bon si le produit est défectueux ils n'y sont pour rien, enfin j'veux pas les défendre...si cette mascarade continue je vais exiger un remboursement et aller ailleurs, même si il faut faire appel à une union de consommateurs...


----------



## johnlocke2342 (21 Novembre 2008)

Salut.
J'avais lu ce topic il y a quelques semaines, et ce soir j'ai récupéré mon MB Blanc chez le réparateur (remplacement de la carte mère à cause des ports USB sous alimentés).
J'arrive chez moi, je pars au code en laissant mon iPod Classic se réinitialiser. Je rentre du code, et en prenant mon iPod, j'effleure le MB du bras. "J'ai pas rêvé, j'ai bien entendu un bruit?" Je regarde, et là, c'est le drame:







C'est la première fois que j'ai à faire avec un revendeur Apple, et j'en suis très déçu:
-1:Ils ne m'ont pas appelé pour me prévenir que mon MB était prêt.
-2:J'avais tout de suite remarqué en ouvrant le MB que le support du clavier/trackpad était légèrement surélevé (il y a du jour).
-3:La fissure (je veux bien croire que c'est de l'usure, mais je me demande comment ils l'ont traité?).

Il faudrait qu'Apple arrête de se foutre de la gueule de ses clients! Je me suis équipé en produits Apple cette année et je suis assez déçu de la qualité/qualité de service:
-Déjà, l'activation de l'AppleCare qui m'a posé problème.
-MacBook qui traine un défaut des ports USB depuis des mois, l'AppleCare n'a su me répondre que de réinstaller OS X à chaque fois que je les ai appelés pour un problème lié à un périphérique USB.
-Mon iPod Classic n'arrête pas de bugger jusqu'à en devenir inutilisable. Comme si ça ne suffsait pas, Apple refuse la màj du firmware pour y inclure le Genius, alors que je ne l'ai que depuis fin juillet.

Franchement, y'aurait pas Vista, j'aurais repris un PC!


----------



## yann64 (1 Décembre 2008)

je rejoins les malchanceux avec mon Macbook C2D acheté en novembre 2007
par contre il n'y a eu aucun signe précurseur d'une fissure, le morceau est parti d'un seul coup.
Je suis d'autant plus surpris que mon Macbook est pratiquement en permanance ouvert


----------



## kaiserben (1 Décembre 2008)

J'ai fait changer mon dessus de clavier 3 fois. C'est dommage car hormis ça, j'en suis fort content. A chaque fois, je me suis arrangé avec le SAV pour qu'il commande la pièce avant de leur laisser, comme ça mon mac n'était indisponible qu' 1/2 journée.

Je trouve au contraire que le SAV Apple est au top. Par contre, ce défaut de conception du support aurait dû être traité avec beaucoup plus de sérieux par Apple.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (7 Décembre 2008)

kaiserben a dit:


> J'ai fait changer mon dessus de clavier 3 fois. C'est dommage car hormis ça, j'en suis fort content. A chaque fois, je me suis arrangé avec le SAV pour qu'il commande la pièce avant de leur laisser, comme ça mon mac n'était indisponible qu' 1/2 journée.
> 
> Je trouve au contraire que le SAV Apple est au top. Par contre, ce défaut de conception du support aurait dû être traité avec beaucoup plus de sérieux par Apple.


Tu es allé à quel magasin sans indiscrétion ?


----------



## kaiserben (7 Décembre 2008)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Tu es allé à quel magasin sans indiscrétion ?



Mactribu. Et pourtant, j'ai acheté le mac à la FNAC, je connaissais pas ce magasin alors. Beh maintenant, je sais où acheté mon prochain ordi à la pomme.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (8 Décembre 2008)

On n'a pas ça à Paris apparement.. pas grave, je tenterai de trouver une boutique parisienne compréhensive


----------



## kaos (8 Décembre 2008)

si si , dans le 11 eme y'a un sav qui fais ça ! ils proposent meme une reduction de 60 ou 70 euros si on achete un apple care chez eux ... mais là n'est pas le sujet .

Ils ont commandé mon topcase avant que je ne le laisse ... resultat topcase changé en une demi journée


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (8 Décembre 2008)

C'est quoi le nom de la boutique ?


----------



## kaos (8 Décembre 2008)

ALIS INFORMATIQUE 
9h30 18h30
breguet sabin ligne 5

Cependant attention ... il te font signer un document comme quoi tu acceptes de reprendre ton ordinateur avant même d'avoir eu l'ordinateur en main .... enfin c'est ce que j'ai vécu , je pense qu'ils ont eu tellement de soucis qu'ils sont devenus méfiant ! mais j'en suis satisfait.

ton ordi est sous garantie ? sinon macuser avais fait faire un devis de changement hors garantie et c etait dans les 10 ou 120 euros tout compris

Une fois ton topcase changé tu peux mettre des pastilles autocollantes si tu veux ! tu vois de quoi je parle ? ça été cité dans ce fil


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (8 Décembre 2008)

Hors garanti... mais tu me surprend, ici personne n'a rien payé, meme hors garanti pour ce changement de coque !


----------



## kaos (8 Décembre 2008)

J'ai pas dis que quelq'un avais payé .... mais si tu tombes ton mac c est pas un défaut ... je sais pas éffectivement pourquoi j'ai marqué ça ( sorry ) c'est juste qu'a une epoque je me demandais combien ça coutait ...

Apres ton changement contact moi par MP j'ai acheté ces pastilles , il dois m'en reste 2 .. je te les enverrais par courrier , tu en met une en haut a gauche et l'autre en haut a droite et tu ne cassera plus ton topcase


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (8 Décembre 2008)

Il n'y a pas eu de chute, j'ai juste la fissure "classique" 
Je te ferai signe dans ce cas, c'est très sympa de ta part !


----------



## kaos (8 Décembre 2008)

Pas de souci ! bonne journée


----------



## romaing34 (8 Décembre 2008)

Pour ce qui concerne les fissures sur les MB blancs, je confirme qu'Apple prend en charge la réparation (changement du bloc inférieur pour moi, clavier trackpad et repose-poignets) même si la machine n'est plus sous garantie.

+1 pour MacTribu, l'équipe est sympa, compétente et le SAV assure.

Par contre pour ALIS, étant néo-parisien j'avais eu de bons échos sur les forums. Quand j'ai vu comment le technicien que j'avais en face de moi racontait n'importe quoi à la personne juste avant, je me suis juré de ne jamais leur laisser ma machine (pour le coup il ira faire un tour dans le Sud du côté de Montpellier).


----------



## juliencO (9 Décembre 2008)

Je confirme, le laptop est bien pris en garanti le mien à été changer (mais je ne conseil pas le SAV du 5ième arrondissement de paris, j'ai récupérer ma machine sans numéro de série... heureusement j'ai pu vérif avec le service commerciale d'apple qu'il s'agissait bien de ma machine). Sinon le SAV du 3ième est bien (Aldorande) changement de carte mère en moins de 5jours dépot de machine commande et montage inclus.

Parcontre j'ai une question les fisures sur la coque (vers le ventilo) ne sont pas pris en garanti? Pourtant mon mac est jamais tombé.


----------



## arcank (9 Décembre 2008)

Nope. Dès les premiers mois, c'est apparu chez moi, mais pas pris en garanti : défaut seulement esthétique.

Mais apparemment, certains ici se le sont vu changé ?


----------



## juliencO (9 Décembre 2008)

j'ai l'impression pourtant les SAV que j'ai vu m'ont dit que c'était pas pris en charge. Confirmation?


----------



## romaing34 (9 Décembre 2008)

Je maintiens ce que j'ai dit, coup de fil à Apple, visite au centre agréé et prise en charge gratuite de ma machine pourtant hors garantie.


----------



## juliencO (9 Décembre 2008)

tu parles bien de la "coque externe" du macbook? !!! Pourquoiles SAV m'ont dit que ce n'était pas possible? (pas envie de travailler?)


----------



## kaos (9 Décembre 2008)

Pourquoi certains téléphone à apple ? APPLE a fait circuler une note comme a chaque défaut  pris en charge , a tout les centre sav agrée ! si les sav trouve un pigeon pas sur de lui .... c est sur  il va payer .
Il suffit d'être sur de soi ou insistant en cas de refus de prise en charge et / ou devant le responsable SAV , téléphoner a apple.

Y'a pas de raison que ça se passe mal

Je constate que depuis 2 ans ce problème n'est toujours pas resolu


----------



## romaing34 (9 Décembre 2008)

Parce qu'en téléphonant à Apple, tu raccroches avec un numéro de dossier validant la prise en charge gratuite de ta machine, et que tu reviens pas au centre agréé avec une mauvaise surprise sur l'addition.

PS : je parle de la zone interne pour ma part, comprenant le clavier et le trackpad (la fissure étant apparue aux points de contact avec les ergots de l'écran lorsque celui-ci est fermé).


----------



## Nics87 (11 Décembre 2008)

Pour ma part, macbook de janvier 2008 fissuré, envoyé en Centre agréé, trois jours plus tard me revoici avec un trackpad, un clavier et un topcase tout neuf !

Superbe efficacité, du coup, j'ai demandé au père noël un Apple Care pour noël..


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2008)

@kaos : appeler Apple permet aux centres de maintenaces de gagner du temps : ils n'auront pas a appeler Apple pour faire la demarche (et oui), car tu n'a qu'une machine et eux des dizaines, ainsi je suis sur que si tout le monde le faissait les clients attendraient moins leurs machines : pensez a demander a Apple une exception a la garantie si vos MacBook ne sont plus sous garantie


----------



## fabunbutaps (24 Décembre 2008)

salut à tous les mackeurs.
voila une petite reflexion à propos de la quaité de la coque du mac.
cela fait 6mois que mon petit ordi est chez moi aucun problémes soft....la légende est bien fondée par contre comme apple se democratise la qualité de certain élément laissent vaiment à désirer.
je pense a la coque supérieur et en particulier au niveau de la fermeture:rose:
cequi ce passe est simple les 2excroissances situé sur l'écran on tendance à niké systématiquement les bords de la coque du clavier...2 coques en six mois......:mouais:
c'est cela qui me fait herisser le poil lorsque la marginalité se démocratise, cela commence à tourner "commercial".
je vais peut-être soudée une plaque en métal à l'endroit de la fermeture du capot

en éspérant que apple évite de renouvelée ce genre de "BUGS" matériel.
pour le reste 100% de satisfaction


----------



## itako (24 Décembre 2008)

évidement.
Les nouvelles série son mieux partie sur les points de la qualité du matos tout de même.

Bon j'ai un enfoncement dans mon nouveau pro mais bon je dois dire que j'avais pas encore de housse.


----------



## iPablo (24 Décembre 2008)

Enfin il paraît que la fermeture magnétique des des macbook blanc est comment dire trop magnétique


----------



## le busson (25 Décembre 2008)

J'ai pas de souci avec le mien... En le fermant doucement tout roule...


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (25 Décembre 2008)

C'est vrai que je ne suis pas toujours très tendre avec mon MacBook, mais j'ai bien dû avoir 3-4 ruptures (du repose-paume droit) depuis août 2007. À la limite, tant pis puisque le SAV Apple répare, le SAV Apple remplace. Mais il arrive que même neuf, un support présente déjà des signes relativement trop visibles d'usure à ces endroits stratégiques...Par contre, malgré les apparences, le MacBook blanc a résisté à une chute d'environ un mètre sur un sol dur (qu'est-ce qu'on trouve comme crétins iconoclastes dans un B.T.S. I.G. ) !
Le pire, les rayures sur toute les coques extérieures. Snif.


----------



## kolbek (27 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un macbook depuis 2 ans, et je viens de m'appercevoir que le plastique est félé, de chaques cotés du trackpad.

En fait c'est juste au niveau au viennent reposer les petits patins de l'écran...

Voici une image :






Pensez vous que la garantie fonctionne pour ça ?

Sinon, auriez vous une solution, pour au moins éviter de ça devienne pire ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Harts (27 Décembre 2008)

Hello,

J'ai un ami qui à exactement le même problème avec la même machine. Pour la garantie si ça fait plus de 2 ans elle est périmée, sauf si vous avez souscris à un AppleCare.
Dans ce cas, il faut se rendre dans un Apple Center ou téléphoner.


----------



## max1392 (27 Décembre 2008)

Tu as fait une petite recherche sur le forum ? 
Il paraîtrait qu'un topic de plusieurs pages existe...allez je t'aide : va dans un apple center et ils te commandent la pièce et te remplacent l'ensemble même si tu n'es plus sous garantie


----------



## Chok0 (4 Janvier 2009)

Moi aussi je rejoins le club des utilisateurs Apple ayant connus des problèmes de fissures :s

Je viens de me rendre compte que mon repose-main droit présente une petite fissure qui ne demande qu'à s'agrandir, le point positif c'est que ma garantie se termine...demain jour pour jour


----------



## Chloyo (25 Janvier 2009)

Voilas le plastique entourant le clavier et le pad c'est fissuré ver le bas ,comme beaucoup de Macbook ,mais mon Macbook ayant plus 1 an il n'est plus sous garantie ,combien coûte cette réparation ? 


Merci d'avance !


----------



## Tox (25 Janvier 2009)

Si tu relis ce long sujet, tu verras que le prise en charge excède le temps de la garantie.


----------



## max1392 (25 Janvier 2009)

Ca ne te coûtera rien, le problème est reconnu par Apple qui le prend en charge même hors garantie


----------



## Guinome (25 Janvier 2009)

Oui Chloyo, tu peux tenter d'appeler Apple pour leur faire prendre en charge ton problème.

D'après vos témoignages, ce problème touche énormément de MacBook de première génération (2006-2007). Savez-vous si Apple a corrigé le problème sur le nouveau MacBook blanc ? Parce que s'ils doivent changer des coques à tort et à travers ça va finir par leur couter cher...


----------



## Chloyo (25 Janvier 2009)

Merci !!! 

dois-je appeler Mac ou est ce que je peut appeler directement un centre agréé ?


----------



## Tox (25 Janvier 2009)

Guinome a dit:


> Oui Chloyo, tu peux tenter d'appeler Apple pour leur faire prendre en charge ton problème.
> 
> D'après vos témoignages, ce problème touche énormément de MacBook de première génération (2006-2007). Savez-vous si Apple a corrigé le problème sur le nouveau MacBook blanc ? Parce que s'ils doivent changer des coques à tort et à travers ça va finir par leur couter cher...


 Le mien est également touché (fissure sur le bord gauche). Il s'agit d'une révision ultérieure (milieu 2007). Entre l'envoyer et le garder pour bosser, j'ai pour l'instant choisi la deuxième solution.


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2009)

Chloyo a dit:


> Merci !!!
> 
> dois-je appeler Mac ou est ce que je peut appeler directement un centre agréé ?




Appel Apple d'abord, demande leur un code d'exception puis une fois obtenu va voir le Centre de Service Agrée Apple, ils gagneront pas mal de temps pour la réparation si tu demander d'Apple le code d'exception a Apple


----------



## Chloyo (25 Janvier 2009)

Merci ! 

euh a quel numéro appelé pour obtenir un code d'exception ?


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2009)

Chloyo a dit:


> Merci !
> 
> euh a quel numéro appelé pour obtenir un code d'exception ?



comme indiqué sur la terrible page de contact d'Apple le numéro (qui vient de changer) est le *0805 540 003*


----------



## Chloyo (25 Janvier 2009)

Merci ! je ne savais pas si je devait appeler l'assistance technique ou le support client ou autre même .
j'appellerais demain !


je vient de m'apercevoir que mon Macbook et tout jauni ,surtout autour de la pomme ! décidément !


----------



## juliencO (25 Janvier 2009)

Mon macbook est hors garanti depuis 3semaines, j'avais présenté ce dernier à un sav qui m'a dit que c'était hors garanti, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est surtout à la tête du client...
Pouvez vous me dire si vous avez pu faire changer la coque suite à des fissures de ce type http://flickr.com/photos/vis_a_vis/3019868514/in/pool-crackedmacbook avec une prise en charge par Apple?


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2009)

ça s'appel des Hairlines

comme indiqué plus haut 



> Chloyo a dit:
> 
> 
> > Merci !
> ...


----------



## juliencO (25 Janvier 2009)

Ok merci, désolé d'avoir fait doublette, mais comme les pages parlent surtout des fissures sur le laptop, je voulais avoir une confirmation.
Quelqu'un aurait une idée du délai moyen pour le changement de la coque arrière?


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2009)

juliencO a dit:


> Ok merci, désolé d'avoir fait doublette, mais comme les pages parlent surtout des fissures sur le laptop, je voulais avoir une confirmation.
> Quelqu'un aurait une idée du délai moyen pour le changement de la coque arrière?



euh ça dépend de plein de critères que tu ne peu pas contrôler (prise en charge d'Apple ou non, dispos du ou des techs, dispos de la pièce, charge de travail du centre de service Agrée Apple, ... )


----------



## juliencO (25 Janvier 2009)

ok, je vais faire un tour auprès de mon SAV pour lui demander. Merci pour ta réponse si rapide.


----------



## i.catch (26 Janvier 2009)

En nettoyant mon macbook hier, une partie du plastique au dessus du patin gauche est partie ! Ni plus ni mois. J'avais déjà eu des problèmes de fissures près du trackpad à deux reprises qu'Apple a pris en charge mais je me demande si le tour d'écran est pris en charge aussi  En tous cas, c'est décidé, plus jamais de plastique pour moi ! De l'alu !


----------



## tungchao (27 Janvier 2009)

i.catch a dit:


> En nettoyant mon macbook hier, une partie du plastique au dessus du patin gauche est partie ! Ni plus ni mois. J'avais déjà eu des problèmes de fissures près du trackpad à deux reprises qu'Apple a pris en charge mais je me demande si le tour d'écran est pris en charge aussi  En tous cas, c'est décidé, plus jamais de plastique pour moi ! De l'alu !



Oui, le bezel est pris en charge aussi, il est arrivé la même chose avec mon macbook blanc et pris en charge par Apple en remplacement sans frais.


----------



## frolick10 (28 Janvier 2009)

tungchao a dit:


> Oui, le bezel est pris en charge aussi, il est arrivé la même chose avec mon macbook blanc et pris en charge par Apple en remplacement sans frais.


 
Sans frais pour ceux qui on la chance d'avoir un apple center pres de chez eux... apple ne prend pas en charge les frais d'envoi ou/et de déplacement...


----------



## desertea (28 Janvier 2009)

Je pense que le plus sage et de faire réparer les MB fissurés, ils sont pris en charge même hors période de garantie. 

Ensuite, quand il est tout neuf, il faut le vendre. Car avec le temps on sait ce qui arrive !! 

Un petit Unibody le remplacera à merveille !!!


----------



## Cath83 (28 Janvier 2009)

desertea a dit:


> Je pense que le plus sage et de faire réparer les MB fissurés, ils sont pris en charge même hors période de garantie.



Apple joue en effet le jeu garantie ou pas garantie ... avec les alus, exit les fissures ! (enfin ! j'espère !!! )


----------



## estcethomas (28 Janvier 2009)

desertea a dit:


> Je pense que le plus sage et de faire réparer les MB fissurés, ils sont pris en charge même hors période de garantie.
> 
> Ensuite, quand il est tout neuf, il faut le vendre. Car avec le temps on sait ce qui arrive !!
> 
> Un petit Unibody le remplacera à merveille !!!



oui je ne pense pas qu'apple va continuer à produire des coques de MB blanc indéfiniment... Mais bon vue qu'il vient d'être mis à jour on en a encore pour un bon bout de temps je pense!


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (2 Février 2009)

Bonsoir
Après 3-4 changements (environ) de la coque du clavier, j'ai enfin des repose-paumes solides : il n'y a aucune trace d'usure après 1-2 mois voire plus alors que les fois précédentes, c'était le cas parfois dès la réception du SAV.
Mais, car il y a un mais, je viens d'apercevoir une nouvelle fissure...juste entre le touchpad et l'encoche (le truc là, le machin qui sert à tenir l'écran quand on le soulève), sur toute la distance (moins d'un centimètre mais bon).
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu le problème ?
Quelqu'un est-il intéressé par un macbook blanc à 750 euros ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## kaiserben (2 Février 2009)

C'est la maladie des MB. Ca fait chier, c'est le seul défaut de ce portable. Mais Apple ne semble pas vouloir traiter le problème... Par contre, il cure les conséquences sans soucis et c'est appréciable.

Perso, j'en suis à 3 coques.


----------



## estcethomas (2 Février 2009)

alors moi j'ai une question: ce problème il touche aussi les macbook noirs ou juste les blancs?


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (2 Février 2009)

Les deux mon colonel.


----------



## estcethomas (2 Février 2009)

tu en as un noirs?


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (2 Février 2009)

Non, un "blancs". Mais j'en ai déjà vu (en photo), des noirs abîmés. Dans ce topic peut-être ? En tout cas je suis presque sûr que ça touche les deux modèles. Vivement que j'économise pour un MBP 17' Unibody et tout le tralala.

Edit : ouais alors ya des photos du noir fissuré en 1ère page de ce topic et le mien, donc je reconfirme que ça touche les deux (schwarzer stern, ou l'art de parler pour ne rien dire).


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2009)

:modo: on recentre le sujet :modo:


----------



## kaos (3 Février 2009)

je confirme , j'ai un macbook noir et j'ai fais changer la coque 2 fois ... depuis j'ai acheté des petites pastilles et je n'ai plus de problèmes .... c'est un problème de qualité de plastique mais aussi de chocs car les petits rebords du capots supérieurs claquent au même endroit continuellement . il faut veiller a fermer son mac doucement


----------



## juliencO (7 Février 2009)

Je viens d'avoir le problème sur mon clavier de la fissure entre le trackpad et le côté droit du macbook(blanc). Je viens d'appeler Apple, une conseillère m'a donné un numéro d'exception (car mon mac était hors garanti). Je donne une information supplémentaire, ce numéro n'a pas de limite de temps.
Une fois ce numéro avec vous, allez dans n'importe quel SAV agréé Apple et le changement sera prise en garantie.


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2009)

juliencO a dit:


> Je donne une information supplémentaire, ce numéro n'a pas de limite de temps.



Si, un mois maximum  si ont ta dis que c'était pas limité dans le temps c'est une bêtise, je gère des cas comme le tiens tout les jours depuis des années  Pense a faire des sauvegardes avant de déposé ta machine


----------



## juliencO (7 Février 2009)

Ahhh ok, bah elle m'a dit que nan, enfin bref, j'ai plus confiance en toi, vu que tu gères cela plus souvent dans la pratique.
Désolé pour cette information erronée merci à toi macinside.

Je fais des sauvegardes tout le temps avec time machine.


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2009)

tu peu donc déposé ta machine sans soucis et l'esprit libre donc


----------



## juliencO (7 Février 2009)

En règle général un SAV prend combien de temps pour le changement? (si la pièce est disponible) car je l'utilise pour prendre mes cours et faire mes exercices.


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2009)

comme dis juste avant  :



macinside a dit:


> euh ça dépend de plein de critères que tu ne peu pas contrôler (prise en charge d'Apple ou non, dispos du ou des techs, dispos de la pièce, charge de travail du centre de service Agrée Apple, ... )


----------



## Mirabille (7 Février 2009)

Que faire alors pour éviter les fissures ?


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (7 Février 2009)

Salut
Fermer avec soin son MacBook, même si ça ne semble pas toujours suffire. Certains parlent de pastilles à coller sur la coque, apparemment ça fonctionne bien. Après, je ne sais pas si esthétiquement c'est gênant ou pas.
Moi, je pense que la meilleure solution est de passer à l'unibody


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2009)

Mirabille a dit:


> Que faire alors pour éviter les fissures ?



il faut toujours laisser une protection sur le clavier quand on le ferme, quelque sois l'ordinateur portable


----------



## kaiserben (8 Février 2009)

kaos a dit:


> je confirme , j'ai un macbook noir et j'ai fais changer la coque 2 fois ... depuis j'ai acheté des petites pastilles et je n'ai plus de problèmes .... c'est un problème de qualité de plastique mais aussi de chocs car les petits rebords du capots supérieurs claquent au même endroit continuellement . il faut veiller a fermer son mac doucement


Moi je l'utilise normalement et quand ça craque, Apple raque. Et ce, tant qu'ils n'auront pas résolu ce défaut de conception.


----------



## Cath83 (10 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> il faut toujours laisser une protection sur le clavier quand on le ferme, quelque sois l'ordinateur portable



http://www.radtech.us/Products/Notebook/
ou bien 
http://www.radtech.us/Products/Wildeepz.aspx


----------



## Antoine6259 (10 Février 2009)

Je viens de commander un MacBook blanc (mon premier Mac !) Et j'avoue que ce défaut vient un peu de me refroidir (Mais je n'aime pas l'alu esthétiquement...) 
  Visiblement, les petites pastilles semblent être un bon compromis, et n'ont pas l'air trop inesthétiques... Savez-vous si on peut les trouver facilement dans le commerce où si on est obligé de les commander sur Internet ?


----------



## estcethomas (10 Février 2009)

personnellement je n'en ai jamais vue sur le commerce... Toujours sur internet!


----------



## Antoine6259 (10 Février 2009)

Merci  :hein:


----------



## desertea (10 Février 2009)

Antoine6259 a dit:


> Je viens de commander un MacBook blanc (mon premier Mac !) Et j'avoue que ce défaut vient un peu de me refroidir (Mais je n'aime pas l'alu esthétiquement...)
> Visiblement, les petites pastilles semblent être un bon compromis, et n'ont pas l'air trop inesthétiques... Savez-vous si on peut les trouver facilement dans le commerce où si on est obligé de les commander sur Internet ?



J'ai lu sur ce forum il y a un certain temps déjà, qu'il était possible de récupérer des petites pastilles translucides au SAV Ikéa et ce gratuitement !!!

Ces pastilles sont je crois utilisées comme patins sur différents articles (meubles, objets, etc ..)

A confirmer


----------



## Antoine6259 (10 Février 2009)

A tenter ! Tout ce que l'on risque c'est d'être pris pour un dingue


----------



## MNR (11 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> il faut toujours laisser une protection sur le clavier quand on le ferme, quelque sois l'ordinateur portable



Croyez-moi ça ça ne change rien. Depuis que j'ai le mien (août 2008) je laisse la feuille blanche ouatée d'origine dans le macbook quand je le ferme, je le transporte dans une sacoche en néoprène spéciale pour mac. J'ai quand même une belle fissure qui part au niveau de l'endroit ou on ouvre l'écran et qui va jusqu'au coin gauche du mac.
De toute façon cette fissure ne m'empêche pas de l'utiliser, et si je dois acheter un nouveau portable ce serait à nouveau un macbook, il y a pas photo. 
De plus le SAV d'apple est génial. J'ai téléphoné au moment de l'apparition de la fissure. La dame m'a répondu que je pouvais aller déposer mon mac quand je le voulais. Mais que ça prendrait 2 semaines. Donc j'attends les vacances car je m'en sert tous les jours pour le boulot.


----------



## thescreaminghand (11 Février 2009)

MNR a dit:


> Croyez-moi ça ça ne change rien. Depuis que j'ai le mien (août 2008) je laisse la feuille blanche ouatée d'origine dans le macbook quand je le ferme, je le transporte dans une sacoche en néoprène spéciale pour mac. J'ai quand même une belle fissure qui part au niveau de l'endroit ou on ouvre l'écran et qui va jusqu'au coin gauche du mac.
> De toute façon cette fissure ne m'empêche pas de l'utiliser, et si je dois acheter un nouveau portable ce serait à nouveau un macbook, il y a pas photo.
> De plus le SAV d'apple est génial. J'ai téléphoné au moment de l'apparition de la fissure. La dame m'a répondu que je pouvais aller déposer mon mac quand je le voulais. Mais que ça prendrait 2 semaines. Donc j'attends les vacances car je m'en sert tous les jours pour le boulot.



Méfiance SAV, j'ai déposé le mien chez macline pour réparations de la fissure il y a 10 jours et ils l'ont perdu  ils me recontactent demain pour me tenir au courant. Enfin ils doivent être assurés pour ce genre de problèmes, dans le pire des cas je repars avec un nouveau mais c'est c*%£* d'attendre.


----------



## bibiwan14 (11 Février 2009)

MNR a dit:


> Croyez-moi ça ça ne change rien. Depuis que j'ai le mien (août 2008) je laisse la feuille blanche ouatée d'origine dans le macbook quand je le ferme, je le transporte dans une sacoche en néoprène spéciale pour mac. J'ai quand même une belle fissure qui part au niveau de l'endroit ou on ouvre l'écran et qui va jusqu'au coin gauche du mac.
> De toute façon cette fissure ne m'empêche pas de l'utiliser, et si je dois acheter un nouveau portable ce serait à nouveau un macbook, il y a pas photo.
> De plus le SAV d'apple est génial. J'ai téléphoné au moment de l'apparition de la fissure. La dame m'a répondu que je pouvais aller déposer mon mac quand je le voulais. Mais que ça prendrait 2 semaines. Donc j'attends les vacances car je m'en sert tous les jours pour le boulot.



Pareil, mon macbook a fêté son premier anniversaire il y a 3 mois (et fin de garantie), et j'ai commencé à avoir la jolie fissure. Et bien malgré le fait qu'il ne soit plus sous garantie, j'ai quand même eu droit à une mise sous garantie. Alors je confirme, SAV Apple exceptionnel !


----------



## FJSonin (11 Février 2009)

Perso, mon macbook blanc aura 1 an en avril, et j'ai aucune fissure et j'en prend soin mais sans plus, je ne mets rien entre le clavier et l'écran ni rien.. jle met juste dans une housse.


----------



## estcethomas (11 Février 2009)

FJSonin a dit:


> Perso, mon macbook blanc aura 1 an en avril, et j'ai aucune fissure et j'en prend soin mais sans plus, je ne mets rien entre le clavier et l'écran ni rien.. jle met juste dans une housse.



je hais les gens qui se vente de leur bonheur!:rateau: (c'est une blague pour ceux qui n'aurait pas comprit)


Je crois que c'est tout à fait aléatoire, même si le traitement de l'ordinateur ne doit pas y être complètement pour rien.


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (11 Février 2009)

Ouais ben excusez-moi mais heureusement que le SAV assure derrière parce que le coup du plastique qui craque...Enfin il y a pire ailleurs : sur un Acer d'une connaissance, c'est la charnière en bas de l'écran qui a cédé. (apparemment sans raison). Hors garantie => achat d'un nouvel ordi ^^


----------



## desertea (11 Février 2009)

Schwarzer Stern a dit:


> Ouais ben excusez-moi mais heureusement que le SAV assure derrière parce que le coup du plastique qui craque...Enfin il y a pire ailleurs : sur un Acer d'une connaissance, c'est la charnière en bas de l'écran qui a cédé. (apparemment sans raison). Hors garantie => achat d'un nouvel ordi ^^



Oui, heureusement que le SAV assure. Mais il serait préférable qu'en plus de réparer, ils remplacent les pièces concernées, par d'autres plus fiables !!

Car on ne peut pas non plus conserver une machine qu'il faut faire réparer tous les 8 mois !!


----------



## FJSonin (11 Février 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> je hais les gens qui se vente de leur bonheur!:rateau: (c'est une blague pour ceux qui n'aurait pas comprit)
> 
> 
> Je crois que c'est tout à fait aléatoire, même si le traitement de l'ordinateur ne doit pas y être complètement pour rien.



Lol ouai moi aussi ca m'enerve ! 
Mais jpense aussi que c'est aléatoire.


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (11 Février 2009)

À ce propos, savez-vous ou avez-vous remarqué si le problème de décoloration (pour moi ça prend une teinte verdâtre de temps à autre) est forcément présent sur les plastiques à tendance fissureuse (pourquoi il me le souligne en rouge ?) ou si c'est un problème tout à fait distinct ? Moi, je pense que je l'ai eu sur 2 coques sur 3. Merci.


----------



## FJSonin (11 Février 2009)

Schwarzer Stern a dit:


> À ce propos, savez-vous ou avez-vous remarqué si le problème de décoloration (pour moi ça prend une teinte verdâtre de temps à autre) est forcément présent sur les plastiques à tendance fissureuse (pourquoi il me le souligne en rouge ?) ou si c'est un problème tout à fait distinct ? Moi, je pense que je l'ai eu sur 2 coques sur 3. Merci.



Je ne sais pas du tout, je n'ai pas de problème de décoloration sur le mien. En revanche ce que j'ai remarqué, c'est que maintenant je peux apercevoir les câbles derrière la coque qui est derrière l'écran..:rateau:

Je ne sais pas si c'est comme ça depuis le début ou si ma coque (à force de la nettoyer lol) a perdu une "épaisseur".... Aux possesseurs de Macbook blanc, arrivez-vous à distinguer les câbles noirs derrière l'écran (sous la coque) ?

PS: pour moi on les voit avec assez de lumière mais pas forcement en plein jour


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (11 Février 2009)

lol tu le nettoies à l'acide sulfurique ?  moi je ne vois rien de tel.


----------



## kaiserben (12 Février 2009)

MNR a dit:


> Croyez-moi ça ça ne change rien. Depuis que j'ai le mien (août 2008) je laisse la feuille blanche ouatée d'origine dans le macbook quand je le ferme, je le transporte dans une sacoche en néoprène spéciale pour mac. J'ai quand même une belle fissure qui part au niveau de l'endroit ou on ouvre l'écran et qui va jusqu'au coin gauche du mac.
> De toute façon cette fissure ne m'empêche pas de l'utiliser, et si je dois acheter un nouveau portable ce serait à nouveau un macbook, il y a pas photo.
> De plus le SAV d'apple est génial. J'ai téléphoné au moment de l'apparition de la fissure. La dame m'a répondu que je pouvais aller déposer mon mac quand je le voulais. Mais que ça prendrait 2 semaines. Donc j'attends les vacances car je m'en sert tous les jours pour le boulot.



Si tu négocies avec le SAV directement dans un apple centre, il commande la pièce et dès qu'ils l'ont, il t'appelle et tu amènes ton macbook. Une demi-journée d'immobilisation.

SAV APPLE


----------



## FJSonin (12 Février 2009)

Schwarzer Stern a dit:


> lol tu le nettoies à l'acide sulfurique ?  moi je ne vois rien de tel.



Oui absolument 
Non avec le chiffon fourni, un peu humide parfois...


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (12 Février 2009)

Il y avait un chiffon ???


----------



## MNR (12 Février 2009)

kaiserben a dit:


> Si tu négocies avec le SAV directement dans un apple centre, il commande la pièce et dès qu'ils l'ont, il t'appelle et tu amènes ton macbook. Une demi-journée d'immobilisation.
> 
> SAV APPLE



En fait j'ai téléphoné directement au SAV d'Apple, la dame m'a redirigé vers un magasin spécialisé Apple en Belgique (Macline). Elle a dit 2 semaines mais que ça peut aussi être moins en fonction e la disponibilité des techniciens du magasins et de la pièce. Deux semaine je crois que c'est pour s'attendre au pire.


----------



## FJSonin (12 Février 2009)

Schwarzer Stern a dit:


> Il y avait un chiffon ???



Oui pas vous(toi) ?


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (12 Février 2009)

Beuh, non...Vous êtes favorisé (oui je vouvoie les classes supérieures )
bon pour un revenir un peu au sujet, quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu cette mini-fissure entre le "clic" du pad et l'encoche ? ça doit concerner le même problème même si ce n'est pas localisé au même endroit non ? (enfin j'espère)
merci

ps : tu plutôt, ya que les enfants à l'école où je suis en stage qui m'appellent monsieur lol (sauf les 3èmE mais qui s'en plaindra)...bref.


----------



## lisaa (12 Février 2009)

Sur le bord gauche de mon macbook, entre le clavier et le bord, un petit bout du plastique s'est fendu. Mon macbook n'est plus sous garanti depuis mai dernier. Est-ce que ce sera pris en charge ? (je précise qu'il n'y a pas eu de choc ni rien)







J'ai déjà eu le jaunissement, coque changée, puis le bout de plastique qui part à côté du trackpad, coque changée, ça commence à bien faire...


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (12 Février 2009)

Ah mon avis ce sera changé comme les précédentes. Pour le ras-le-bol, pas beaucoup d'autres solutions que celles proposées ci-dessus.


----------



## estcethomas (12 Février 2009)

lisaa a dit:


> Sur le bord gauche de mon macbook, entre le clavier et le bord, un petit bout du plastique s'est fendu. Mon macbook n'est plus sous garanti depuis mai dernier. Est-ce que ce sera pris en charge ? (je précise qu'il n'y a pas eu de choc ni rien)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ce sera prit en charge sans soucis!


----------



## desertea (12 Février 2009)

lisaa a dit:


> Sur le bord gauche de mon macbook, entre le clavier et le bord, un petit bout du plastique s'est fendu. Mon macbook n'est plus sous garanti depuis mai dernier. Est-ce que ce sera pris en charge ? (je précise qu'il n'y a pas eu de choc ni rien)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ta machine sera normalement prise en charge sans problème.
Pour mon info peux tu me dire quel âge a ton macbook ?


----------



## lisaa (12 Février 2009)

Il date de mai 2007.


----------



## estcethomas (13 Février 2009)

alors c'est déjà pas mal qu'il ai tenue jusque là!
Si tu regardes tout ce qui a été dit, tu verras qu'il y en a pour qui ça arrive beaucoup plus vite!


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (13 Février 2009)

Apparemment il a déjà changé deux fois de coques si j'ai bien lu ^^


----------



## desertea (13 Février 2009)

Je me suis séparé de mon Macbook blanc pour cette raison. J'ai profité qu'il soit refait à neuf pour le vendre.
Je suis passé au 100% Unibody !! (MBA/MB/MBP) et je ne le regrette pas !! 

Je précise que je prenais un soin maximum de mon ancien MB. Je n'ai jamais "claqué" l'écran, ni le moindre chocs !!
Les fissures apparaissaient de tous les bords (sur l'arrière au niveau de la grille de ventilation, autour des prises USB et compagnie !! sur le devant !! la grosse galère.
Je pense plus que la coque ne supportait pas la chaleur de fonctionnement de la machine ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

J'avais les mêmes soucis sur mes macbook (blanc et noir) : fissures sur les côtés , sur le devant..
Tous les MacBook sont touchés malheureusement


----------



## lisaa (13 Février 2009)

J'avoue que si j'avais les moyens, je m'achèterais l'unibody aussi (mais qui dit qu'il n'aura pas de problèmes, lui aussi). J'avais acheté un mac pour la qualité et la longévité. Alors certes, à chaque fois c'est remplacé sans discussion, ce qui est très appréciable (au lieu de voir le distributeur et le constructeur se renvoyer la balle pour finalement dire que c'est hors garantie et non pris en charge), mais j'aimerais mieux ne pas avoir besoin de le laisser en vacances une semaine tous les 6 mois...


----------



## desertea (13 Février 2009)

lisaa a dit:


> J'avoue que si j'avais les moyens, je m'achèterais l'unibody aussi (mais qui dit qu'il n'aura pas de problèmes, lui aussi). J'avais acheté un mac pour la qualité et la longévité. Alors certes, à chaque fois c'est remplacé sans discussion, ce qui est très appréciable (au lieu de voir le distributeur et le constructeur se renvoyer la balle pour finalement dire que c'est hors garantie et non pris en charge), mais j'aimerais mieux ne pas avoir besoin de le laisser en vacances une semaine tous les 6 mois...




C'est sûr que le constructeur qui pourra d'assurer le 100% zéro défaut n'est pas pour demain !!

Mon MB a commencé à fissuré au bout de 8 mois, remplacé par un MBA il y a maintenant un an, mon Air est toujours comme au premier jour.
Ca ne vaut pas grand chose, mais difficile d'avoir plus de recul sur de l'Unibody !!


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (13 Février 2009)

Edit : non rien.


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2009)

:modo: euh c'est pas du tout le sujet, merci :modo:


----------



## johnlocke2342 (14 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> :modo: euh c'est pas du tout le sujet, merci :modo:



C'est peut être HS, mais je pense que ce serait un minimum qu'Apple fasse un remplacement du top-case en mettant quelque chose qui renforcerait la nouvelle coque, vu le nombre de personnes qui rencontrent ce problème.


----------



## kaiserben (14 Février 2009)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> C'est peut être HS, mais je pense que ce serait un minimum qu'Apple fasse un remplacement du top-case en mettant quelque chose qui renforcerait la nouvelle coque, vu le nombre de personnes qui rencontrent ce problème.


+1

C'est un défaut de conception qui doit être corrigé.


----------



## lisaa (16 Février 2009)

Je viens d'appeler mon centre Apple, et non ce n'est pas pris en charge hors garantie. Super.

Alors est-ce que je paye 100 euros pour un truc qui va refissurer dans 6 mois, est-ce que je laisse et ça va devenir pire, est-ce que je mets de la super glue qui va couler à l'intérieur et bousiller mon macbook ? Je sais pas, et ça m'énerve.


----------



## desertea (16 Février 2009)

lisaa a dit:


> Je viens d'appeler mon centre Apple, et non ce n'est pas pris en charge hors garantie. Super.
> 
> Alors est-ce que je paye 100 euros pour un truc qui va refissurer dans 6 mois, est-ce que je laisse et ça va devenir pire, est-ce que je mets de la super glue qui va couler à l'intérieur et bousiller mon macbook ? Je sais pas, et ça m'énerve.



Nous sommes très nombreux à avoir fait réparé nos MB suite à des fissures et ce, hors garantie.
Je te conseille d'appeler Apple directement et non un SAV. Ils te donneront ensuite un numéro de dossier pour faire réparer ton portable. 

Bon courage


----------



## lisaa (21 Février 2009)

J'ai téléphoné au SAV apple (bon, j'ai légèrement modifié un détail concernant la localisation du plastique défaillant, je leur ai dit que c'était à côté du trackpad juste sous les patins de l'écran et pas du côté gauche du clavier  histoire de bien entrer dans les critères), et j'ai eu un n° de dossier, déposé chez le réparateur jeudi, récupéré hier ! J'ai un macbook tout neuf (jusqu'à quand ? )

Merci à tous !


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (21 Février 2009)

Tout neuf ? Façon de parler j'espère !
Personnellement je constate des marques plus ou moins voyantes sur les repose-paumes après quelques semaines (ma coque actuelle présente même de nouveau des signes de "décoloration" verdâtre), tu me diras hein ?


----------



## lisaa (23 Février 2009)

Oui bien sûr c'est façon de parler 

Pour les tâches verdâtres, je les avais sur mon ancien topcase, mais à la limite tant pis, j'avais qu'à prendre un noir pour régler le problème


----------



## tintinetmilou (24 Février 2009)

j'intègre ce sujet car je me sens concerné ! :
il s'agit d'un nouveau macbook blanc, reçu hier ;
je ne sais pas quoi faire, le garder (l'écran est nickel..!) ou demander l'échange ? 
j'avoue que ce détail (même si c'est que sur 2mm) me dérange.. (mon ibook lui n'a pas bougé en presque 4 ans !)


----------



## desertea (24 Février 2009)

tintinetmilou a dit:


> j'intègre ce sujet car je me sens concerné ! :
> il s'agit d'un nouveau macbook blanc, reçu hier ;
> je ne sais pas quoi faire, le garder (l'écran est nickel..!) ou demander l'échange ?
> j'avoue que ce détail (même si c'est que sur 2mm) me dérange.. (mon ibook lui n'a pas bougé en presque 4 ans !)




Une machine neuve ne doit pas présenter un tel défaut. :hein:
Echange !!


----------



## tintinetmilou (24 Février 2009)

desertea a dit:


> Une machine neuve ne doit pas présenter un tel défaut. :hein:
> Echange !!



Mmh mmh. Merci, c'est ce que j'ai tendance à penser. Mais maintenant je crains d'avoir un pb "pire" (?) avec le prochain, genre pixel.... !.. Mais j'pense que je vais appeler qd même... !


----------



## desertea (24 Février 2009)

tintinetmilou a dit:


> Mmh mmh. Merci, c'est ce que j'ai tendance à penser. Mais maintenant je crains d'avoir un pb "pire" (?) avec le prochain, genre pixel.... !.. Mais j'pense que je vais appeler qd même... !



Pas de psychose !!!! 

Il y a chez Apple comme chez les autres des produits défectueux mais ce n'est pas non plus une majorité. (heureusement)

Après il est sûr que sur un forum, il est possible de trouver une ou quelques personnes ayant "réussi" à cumuler les défauts. 
Mais bon, ces personnes devraient se tourner vers la Française de Jeux et faire un petit Loto !! 

La majorité des Mac sont sans défaut !!! (de fabrication)


----------



## kaiserben (25 Février 2009)

tintinetmilou a dit:


> j'intègre ce sujet car je me sens concerné ! :
> il s'agit d'un nouveau macbook blanc, reçu hier ;
> je ne sais pas quoi faire, le garder (l'écran est nickel..!) ou demander l'échange ?
> j'avoue que ce détail (même si c'est que sur 2mm) me dérange.. (mon ibook lui n'a pas bougé en presque 4 ans !)



Appuie dessus, j'ai changé 3 fois mon top case, et à chaque fois, j'avais un défaut comme ça qui s'est effacé en appuyant dessus avec un livre à couverture rigide.

Le top case des macs est de la ***** de toute façon, tu auras forcément à le changer au cours de sa vie...

C'est son seul défaut, un peu chiant, mais c'est pris en charge très rapidement.


----------



## Cath83 (26 Février 2009)

kaiserben a dit:


> Le top case des macs est de la ***** de toute façon, tu auras forcément à le changer au cours de sa vie...



MB depuis 3 ans... pas de fissure... le top des mac, ce n'est pas toujours de la *****... comme tu prétends


----------



## desertea (27 Février 2009)

Il ne faut pas généraliser !!! 
Je pense (j'espère) que la majorité des Macbook (polycarbonate) ne sont pas touchés pas ce problème.

Maintenant si l'on compare avec la qualité (finition, matériaux) des anciens iBook y'a pas photo. Les iBook étaient loin devant.


----------



## Cath83 (27 Février 2009)

desertea a dit:


> Il ne faut pas généraliser !!!
> Je pense (j'espère) que la majorité des Macbook (polycarbonate) ne sont pas touchés pas ce problème.
> 
> Maintenant si l'on compare avec la qualité (finition, matériaux) des anciens iBook y'a pas photo. Les iBook étaient loin devant.



Nous sommes bien d'accord !


----------



## Tox (27 Février 2009)

desertea a dit:


> Il ne faut pas généraliser !!!
> Je pense (j'espère) que la majorité des Macbook (polycarbonate) ne sont pas touchés pas ce problème.
> 
> Maintenant si l'on compare avec la qualité (finition, matériaux) des anciens iBook y'a pas photo. Les iBook étaient loin devant.


 Mais les iBook sont connus et reconnus pour leur carte-mère au chip graphique défaillant et leurs charnières qui cisaillent la connectique. Alors entre un petit bout de plastique qui se fait la malle et un écran noir, j'ai choisi


----------



## desertea (27 Février 2009)

Tox a dit:


> Mais les iBook sont connus et reconnus pour leur carte-mère au chip graphique défaillant et leurs charnières qui cisaillent la connectique. Alors entre un petit bout de plastique qui se fait la malle et un écran noir, j'ai choisi



Moi non !!!
Car au prix ou Apple vend ses machines la moindre des choses serait que l'ensemble soit fonctionnel et bien fini.
Il est sûr qu'entre un écran noir et quelques fissures y'a pas photo. Mais bon si ça continue un petit retour sur Windows n'est pas à exclure. Car payer plein pot juste pour OSX ça fait cher le système d'exploitation !!!!
Car quand on achète un PC ou un portable à 400 euros, on est prêt à le voir vieillir, mais quand on le paye 1000 euros parce qu'il y a une pomme sur le capot !!! c'est pas top.

Pour résumer quelle machine Apple est connue ou reconnue pour sa fiabilité ? il ne doit pas en avoir beaucoup !!!


----------



## Tox (27 Février 2009)

J'utilise mon MB comme une machine extrêmement nomade, alors les tous petits soucis esthétiques qu'il connaît me laisse de marbre (il a déjà d'autres bobos). Après 24 mois d'usage intensif, je considère cette machine comme fiable et suis même assez étonné de la résistance de sa charnière comme de sa tolérance au chaud/froid (tout l'hiver, je l'ai promené en moto).

De plus, au niveau de la batterie, la progression par rapport aux anciennes machines est étonnante : 356 cycles et il subsiste plus de 5300 mAh.

Par contre, l'écran reste toujours le point faible des machines d'entrée de gamme. Sur le mien, l'uniformité est loin d'être de mise et au bout de 18 mois, j'ai constaté deux très petites tâches plus claires (mais pas un seul pixel défectueux).

Une machine qui ne s'use pas ? Il suffit de ne pas l'utiliser (hormis pour la batterie)


----------



## kaiserben (28 Février 2009)

Si c'est pas tous les macbooks, avec 3 changements pour le mien, je réhausse la moyenne.

J'utilise beaucoup mon macbook mais claque pas comme une brute mon écran.

C'est un défaut de conception. Le seul que j'ai rencontré en 2 ans d'utilisation, super bien pris en charge par Apple, mais ça reste pas terrible pour un portable haut de gamme.


----------



## Tox (28 Février 2009)

Comme quoi les représentations diffèrent entre utilisateurs. Pour ma part, je me décris comme un utilisateur pro sur une machine d'entrée de gamme. Le MB n'est de loin pas une machine haut de gamme.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (28 Février 2009)

Salut.
Depuis que j'ai dû changer mon top-case, je peux vous dire que je fais gaffe à chaque fermeture de mon MB.
Mais bon, le réparateur m'a affirmé ne jamais avoir remplacé un top-case déjà remplacé.


----------



## bjabella (28 Février 2009)

Moi aussi j'lui ai scotché le capot à mon titi , même problème !! apparut très tôt !!!


----------



## kaiserben (1 Mars 2009)

Tox a dit:


> Comme quoi les représentations diffèrent entre utilisateurs. Pour ma part, je me décris comme un utilisateur pro sur une machine d'entrée de gamme. Le MB n'est de loin pas une machine haut de gamme.



Si c'est pas du très haut de gamme, ça n'est pas une entrée de gamme. Un ordi portable à 1000 voire 1500 pour le black, c'est très très loin d'être un entrée de gamme. Et tu t'attends à ce qu'il n'y ait pas de défaut de construction désagréable comme c'est le cas.

On peut être fanboy et malgré tout savoir reconnaître les erreurs et manques d'Apple.


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2009)

le problème n'est pas le prix de la machine mais des problèmes de fissures, ont recentre le sujet merci :modo:


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (2 Mars 2009)

De toutes façons j'ai l'impression que tout a été dit sur le problème de fissures non ?


----------



## Tox (2 Mars 2009)

Effectivement  et pour faire court, il semble que tous les cas de figure soient pris en charge, même hors garantie... durant combien de temps encore ?


----------



## Danny Weston (4 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens de réparer mon macbook car l'écran était fissuré, j'ai appelé partout pour me renseigner et on me comptait 500 euros partout mais j'ai trouvé LE réparateur !
290 euros et réparé en une heure !
Tape Sos Master sur Google


----------



## desertea (4 Mars 2009)

Danny Weston a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de réparer mon macbook car l'écran était fissuré, j'ai appelé partout pour me renseigner et on me comptait 500 euros partout mais j'ai trouvé LE réparateur !
> 290 euros et réparé en une heure !
> Tape Sos Master sur Google



On ne parle pas de la même chose. Ici cela concerne les top ou bottom case qui se fissurent.
La prise en charge par Apple est totale (0 euros)


----------



## thescreaminghand (4 Mars 2009)

Danny Weston a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de réparer mon macbook car l'écran était fissuré, j'ai appelé partout pour me renseigner et on me comptait 500 euros partout mais j'ai trouvé LE réparateur !
> 290 euros et réparé en une heure !
> Tape Sos Master sur Google



Quel rapport, on peut faire remplacer le top case chez apple gratuitement, c'est couvert sous garantie et hors garantie :rateau:


----------



## Danny Weston (4 Mars 2009)

Ah mea culpa, je pensais que vous parliez de l'écran ^


----------



## bonobulo (8 Mars 2009)

bonsoir 

je reprends le sujet pardon si la question a été posée je ne la vois pas dans cette discussion. 
pour moi c'est la 2ème fissure en moins de 3 ans, idem je m'en sers bp mais ne le ferme pas comme une brute non plus. 

je voulais savoir combien de temps prend la réparation directement dans un centre apple, car je n'ai pas envie de passer par le magasin qui va me le garder 15 jours encore. 

je précise que j'ai tout eu sur mon portable, cordon d'alimentation cramé, coque fissure, disque dur donc perte de tout (j'avais presque tout sauvegardé), je dois en oublier !! 

je suis dans le 92 si quelqu'un sait où se trouve le centre le plus proche, merci d'avance ! 

Merci


----------



## corloane (9 Mars 2009)

J'ai la même fissure dûe certainement aux petits ergots de l'écran quand on le ferme... Je l'ai réparée avec de la super glue mais apparemment un Apple Store le prendrait en charge gratuitement même si ma garantie est finie (je n'ai pas d'Apple care et le macbook a 2 ans et demi).  Ceci dit j'aimerais savoir si aucun de vous n'a eu de souci après réparation:coque qui jaunit etc...


----------



## kaiserben (10 Mars 2009)

bonobulo a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> je reprends le sujet pardon si la question a été posée je ne la vois pas dans cette discussion.
> pour moi c'est la 2ème fissure en moins de 3 ans, idem je m'en sers bp mais ne le ferme pas comme une brute non plus.
> ...


Tu peux t'entendre avec le magasin apple pour qu'ils commandent la pièce et qu'ils t'immobilisent ton mac juste 1/2 journée.


----------



## desertea (13 Mars 2009)

elisnice a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai acheté mon MacBook le&#8230; 7 mars 2008 très exactement. Et je remarque aujourd'hui une fissure sur la coque (5 jours après la fin de la garantie !, je n'ai pas pris d'AppleCare), à gauche, la mienne, exactement à l'endroit où l'ergot de l'écran vient s'appuyer à la fermeture (quand j'ai changé mon iBook, j'ai d'ailleurs été très surprise de la violence de la fermeture du capot du MacBook).
> Bien sûr, je suis extrêmement soigneuse.
> ...



Bonjour,

Quel est le sens de ta demande ? 

Ce type de problème est reconnu par Apple. Tu peux donc téléphoner à Apple directement et tu expliques ton souci.
Ils te communiqueront alors un "numéro de dossier". Un fois le numéro en poche, reste à prendre contact avec un Centre Apple (SAV) proche de chez toi et de prendre rendez-vous pour la réparation.

Cela répond à ta question ?


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2009)

elisnice a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai acheté mon MacBook le 7 mars 2008 très exactement. Et je remarque aujourd'hui une fissure sur la coque (5 jours après la fin de la garantie !, je n'ai pas pris d'AppleCare), à gauche, la mienne, exactement à l'endroit où l'ergot de l'écran vient s'appuyer à la fermeture (quand j'ai changé mon iBook, j'ai d'ailleurs été très surprise de la violence de la fermeture du capot du MacBook).
> Bien sûr, je suis extrêmement soigneuse.
> ...



Elis, vient me voir je gère


----------



## tintinetmilou (13 Mars 2009)

desertea a dit:


> Maintenant si l'on compare avec la qualité (finition, matériaux) des anciens iBook y'a pas photo. Les iBook étaient loin devant.



En tous les cas, le mien de mcbk (qui était _neuf_ et avec un mini-trou à la jonction du bottomcase) ils me l'ont changé sans problème; et effectivement je considère apple comme un certain gage de qualité, donc pas envie d'un machine "trouée" quand je l'achète !!
Je suis content d'avoir une nouvelle machine, mais je trouve que les matériaux de l'ibook étaient "mieux", bottom case mieux fait, sans ce pourtour qui cause apparemment tant de problèmes.... (d'ailleurs son arête très aigüe n'est pas confortable pour les poignets en comparaison de l'i. !!!)


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2009)

desertea a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quel est le sens de ta demande ?
> 
> ...



demandez plutôt un  "code d'exception" si votre machine est hors garantie, ça fera gagné du temps a tout le monde


----------



## yalev (13 Mars 2009)

*Le problème est archi-connu...*
il suffit de taper "macbook fissure" dans Google pour finir de s'en convaincre !
Mon MacBook vient de se fissurer exactement au même endroit alors que couvercle/clavier a été changé pour exactement cette même cause il y a 9 mois !
J'ai différents MacBooks autour de moi, ils se sont *tous fissurés* ! et tous exactement au même endroit.

Ce type de problème ne relève en aucun cas des garanties contractuelles "consenties" par les fabricants. 
La fissure caractéristique des Macbook en bas à droite est typiquement un "vice caché". Le traitement légal d'une panne et d'un vice caché est très différent : le vice caché est traité par les art. 1640 / 1641 du code civil, et dans ce cas la responsabilité du fabricant est engagée *sans limitation de durée*.
La loi est parfaitement claire sur le sujet et Apple n'est pas au dessus-de la loi.

Au vu des milliers de cas, il est clair que le plastique blanc le plus bas de gamme des couvercles de chiotte à 3,50 euros résiste mieux à l'acidité de la peau que les couvercles/claviers de MacBook. 
Pour une marque dont les tarifs laissent supposer une approche plutôt qualitative, ça la fout un peu mal....

En principe les AppleCenter gèrent ça très bien et ne renient pa le problème, ça leur empoisonne l'existence au quotidien. 
Quand un nazou trop zélé du SAV AppleStore traine les pieds et essaie de se défausser (ça m'est arrivé pour cette même cause) il est bienvenu de lui rappeler ce "détail" de la législation française. Si ça persiste dans la mauvaise foi, la Lettre Recommandée avec AR est une précaution efficace pour la suite.

Au demeurant (mais c'est un autre sujet), il n' y a pas que sur l'histoire des fissures qu'Apple est en dehors des clous : Entre autres, combien sommes-nous à avoir subi le vice caché des iMac G5 (video qui lache vers la troisième année) issus d'une série non prise en charge par Apple ?... L'histoire des iMacG5 de 2005 défectueux dont le programme de réparation est stoppé depuis le 15 décembre 2008 est  bien plus grave que les couvercles/claviers de MacBook qui sont tous pris en charge (pour l'instant).

On pourrait aussi parler des bornes Airport Express...

On pourrait aussi causer de législation européenne des garanties obligatoires sur le matériel informatique : c'est deux ans...

Bref, la pomme renie trop souvent ses pépins... dommage, ce sont uniquement ces cas de flagrante mauvaise foi d'Apple qui me font parfois remplacer les MacBook par des Sony Vaio sous XP.


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Mars 2009)

yalev a dit:


> On pourrait aussi parler des bornes Airport Express...



HS: quelle etait le problème ?

j'ai entendu parler qu'elles tenaient que 12 mois mais la miènne a 20 mois et elle fonctionne parfaitement. 

 :rateau:


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2009)

:modo: on recentre le sujet merci :modo:


----------



## Cath83 (14 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> :modo: on recentre le sujet merci :modo:



Ce serait peut-être même l'occasion de le clore sur l'excellent récapitulatif de yalev
Ca devient un peu lassant de voir que toutes les réponses que nous avons laissées ne sont pas lues dès qu'il faut chercher un peu ...  consommateur, certes, mais faut pas abuser !
Enfin, en ce qui me concerne, le lâche le sujet .


----------



## MNR (17 Mars 2009)

Bon, je me suis décidée à apporter le mien en réparation. J'ai juste une question en ce qui concerne la sauvegarde de mon disque dur. Normalement avec une sauvegarde TimeMachine tout devrait être ok non? Time Machine sauvegarde aussi les emails?
Merci pour vôtre réponse,


----------



## desertea (17 Mars 2009)

MNR a dit:


> Bon, je me suis décidée à apporter le mien en réparation. J'ai juste une question en ce qui concerne la sauvegarde de mon disque dur. Normalement avec une sauvegarde TimeMachine tout devrait être ok non? Time Machine sauvegarde aussi les emails?
> Merci pour vôtre réponse,



Oui pas de souci. Mais tu devrais retrouver ton MB comme avant. Y'a pas de raison que tu perdes de données.


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2009)

desertea a dit:


> Oui pas de souci. Mais tu devrais retrouver ton MB comme avant. Y'a pas de raison que tu perdes de données.



euh, il faut toujours faire des sauvegardes, quoi qu'il arrive


----------



## tintinetmilou (17 Mars 2009)

desertea a dit:


> Oui pas de souci. Mais tu devrais retrouver ton MB comme avant. Y'a pas de raison que tu perdes de données.



on peut envoyer un mac en réparation en laissant tout dessus???


----------



## desertea (17 Mars 2009)

tintinetmilou a dit:


> on peut envoyer un mac en réparation en laissant tout dessus???



Tout dépend de la réparation. Quand j'ai fait changé le bottom case de mon ex MB blanc suite aux fissures, je l'ai récupéré comme je l'avais laissé !! 

Heureusement d'ailleurs. A part, pour des interventions sur le DD ou éventuellement la CM, je ne vois pas pourquoi ils toucheraient au DD, pour changer un morceau de carrosserie !! 

PS : évidemment si tu as des infos hypersensibles c'est différent !!


----------



## tintinetmilou (17 Mars 2009)

desertea a dit:


> PS : évidemment si tu as des infos hypersensibles c'est différent !!



hypersensibles, non, mais je suis pudique !! c'est moi l'hypersensible !


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2009)

desertea a dit:


> Tout dépend de la réparation. Quand j'ai fait changé le bottom case de mon ex MB blanc suite aux fissures, je l'ai récupéré comme je l'avais laissé !!
> 
> Heureusement d'ailleurs. A part, pour des interventions sur le DD ou éventuellement la CM, je ne vois pas pourquoi ils toucheraient au DD, pour changer un morceau de carrosserie !!



euh ... une panne ça arrive a n'importe quel  moment  deplus Apple demande souvent de procéder a certaine mise a jour (gestionnaire de batterie, ...) sur toutes les machines qui passent en SAV, pour justement éviter qu'elles ne reviennent ! faite vos sauvegardes c'est important  de plus tout les SAV informatique te feront signer un bon de prise en charge indiquant qu'ils ne sont pas responsable des données client


----------



## alcobasa (17 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir.
Je découvre ce soir, sur ce forum, que nous sommes des milliers à partager ce problème de fissure de la coque. Moi qui pensais que j'étais qu'un gros porc qu'avait vite fait de péter son macbook chéri par manque de soin et d'amour...Je découvre avec soulagement que je ne suis pas le seul. Mais mon soulagement est de courte durée quand je réalise que je ne m'en rends compte qu'aujourd'hui, deux ans après son achat, zobi la garantie!
Pensez-vous que je pourrais tout de même tenter ma chance en appelant Apple?  Même s'il n'est plus sous garantie depuis lurette? Ce serait justice, merde! Ils devraient même m'en filer un neuf, pour le préjudice moral... rapport à quand je croyais n'être qu'un gros porc.
Merci pour vos avis.


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2009)

alcobasa a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> Je découvre ce soir, sur ce forum, que nous sommes des milliers à partager ce problème de fissure de la coque. Moi qui pensais que j'étais qu'un gros porc qu'avait vite fait de péter son macbook chéri par manque de soin et d'amour...Je découvre avec soulagement que je ne suis pas le seul. Mais mon soulagement est de courte durée quand je réalise que je ne m'en rends compte qu'aujourd'hui, deux ans après son achat, zobi la garantie!
> Pensez-vous que je pourrais tout de même tenter ma chance en appelant Apple?  Même s'il n'est plus sous garantie depuis lurette? Ce serait justice, merde! Ils devraient même m'en filer un neuf, pour le préjudice moral... rapport à quand je croyais n'être qu'un gros porc.
> Merci pour vos avis.





macinside a dit:


> Appel Apple d'abord, demande leur un code d'exception puis une fois obtenu va voir le Centre de Service Agrée Apple, ils gagneront pas mal de temps pour la réparation si tu demander d'Apple le code d'exception a Apple





macinside a dit:


> comme indiqué sur la terrible page de contact d'Apple le numéro (qui vient de changer) est le *0805 540 003*



et on le reprend en coeur 



> Ne pas oublier de faire une sauvegarde de données avant dépôt (et de façon régulière)


----------



## arcank (17 Mars 2009)

Bon, comme dit précédemment, je pense qu'il est bien plus que temps de fermer ce fil...

La réparation est faite, que ce soit avec ou sans garantie. Il faut appeler le service d'Apple, ils donneront un numéro de réparation, aller en SAV, et ce sera changé.

Près de 1000 posts pour ça. 

Edit : Grillé, mais je maintiens mon avis de fermeture  Ou alors faut m'expliquer pourquoi non


----------



## alcobasa (17 Mars 2009)

Pfff... Quand je pense à toutes ces foutues petites bactéries qu'ont dû s'installer peinard bien au chaud dans mon macbook! Pffff... j'ai les boules, je m'excuse....


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2009)

il y étais déjà avant


----------



## alcobasa (17 Mars 2009)

Heu, et sinon, avant de fermer, si qqun aurait une idée pour mon souci de graveur qui perd la boule... (cf message sur ce même forum)...


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (18 Mars 2009)

ON RECENTRE LE SUJET, MERCI.

(yes j'ai toujours  eu envie de le faire, bon ya pas la forme mais le c&#339;ur y est)


----------



## MNR (18 Mars 2009)

Merci pour vôtre réponse!


----------



## MNR (31 Mars 2009)

Bon, désolée de relancer le topic mais j'ai besoin de vos conseils.
Mon Macbook blanc date du mois d'aout 2008 (même pas un an). Il ya 3 mois de cela je télephone à Apple parce qu'une fissure s'est formée de l'endroit ou on ouvre le l'écran, sur la coque du bas et longe tout le mac jusqu'au coin gauche. Je téléphone à Apple, ou une gentille dame me dit pas de problème c'est pris sous garantie. Elle me donne un numéro de dossier et me dit de déposer le macbook dans une succursale en Belgique. Comme beaucoup de boulot et nécéssité du mac, je laisse trainer la chose jusque la semaine passée. Je me décide de l'apporter chez eux car je pars en vacances, donc c'est le bon moment. Sur place on prend mon mac, on me dit pas de problème ça s'appelle un "splittering in Bottom Case". On vous appelle quand il est réparé. Sur ce je pars tranquille en vacances. Durant la semaine on me téléphone pour me dire que le mac est réparé. Comme je suis toujours à l'étranger j'envoie mon gentil papa pour le récupérer. Je viens juste de rentrer et surprise, le macbook n'a pas été réparé. La raison laissée sur le papier et que je ne comnprend pas est :
"Problème non repris par la garantie  - Coverage is only available for Macbook (13-inch) computers. On any other model of Macbook, cracking is considered accidental dammages or wear and tear and is not coverred under the hardware warranty or Apple care protection plan. 
Visualisation de 3 microfisurres sur le bottom case, tel à Apple pour le changement et Apple ne prend pas sous garantie le changement du bottom case. Pas couvert car considéré comme "cosmetic" "

la je ne sais plus quoi faire...


----------



## pumauer (31 Mars 2009)

Bizarre...Une erreur, peut-être....

Bon, je ne veux pas non plus relancer ce topic, mais c'était juste pour dire que j'ai un MB blanc depuis 1 an et pas de fissures...Pas la moindre, nulle part...Je ne dois pas être le seul, tout de même...


----------



## alcobasa (31 Mars 2009)

Bein moi, j'ai appelé Apple mercredi 18 mars pour une grosse fissure sur un MB blanc qui a plus de deux ans. Le type que j'ai eu n'était pas trop sûr vu que la garantie était dépassée depuis perpet'. Il m'a passé une responsable qui m'a demandé de lui envoyer des photos par mail. Ce que j'ai fait et j'ai eu une réponse positive 'après-midi même. Je l'ai déposé au sav mardi, récupéré 5 jours plus tard avec Top case, clavier et trackpad neufs. Mes respects à Apple...
Bizarre ton problème... Le type du sav m'a dit que certains clients en étaient à leur 5ème changement de Top case, que le problème était connu d'Apple et qu'ils remplaçaient sans poser de questions. A moins qu'ils n'aient détecté des traces de chute ou d'oxydation auquel cas ils ne prennent pas en charge...


----------



## Cath83 (31 Mars 2009)

pumauer a dit:


> Bizarre...Une erreur, peut-être....
> 
> Bon, je ne veux pas non plus relancer ce topic, mais c'était juste pour dire que j'ai un MB blanc depuis 1 an et pas de fissures...Pas la moindre, nulle part...Je ne dois pas être le seul, tout de même...



Non non , je confirme, tu n'es pas le seul, MB blanc de presque 3 ans 13" pas de précautions particulières sauf les patins en silicone sur le bord de l'écran , et j'évite de le fermer brutalement... c'est tout, et tutto va bene, ... ma fille MB blanc 13" de moins de deux, ans, beaucoup plus maniaque que moi, fissure à droite du tackpad ...  pas tout à fait la même qualité de revêtement ... cause à effet ? probablement...


----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2009)

pumauer a dit:


> Bizarre...Une erreur, peut-être....
> 
> Bon, je ne veux pas non plus relancer ce topic, mais c'était juste pour dire que j'ai un MB blanc depuis 1 an et pas de fissures...Pas la moindre, nulle part...Je ne dois pas être le seul, tout de même...


 
non, Apple ne premd plus en charge le changement du bottom case (sauf sur le premier modele de MacBook 13"), ils me font qu'appliquer ce qu'Apple leurs demamde


----------



## MNR (1 Avril 2009)

Donc ça veut dire que si le macbook se fissure sur la coqie inférerieure ça n'est plus pris en charge par Apple ?


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (1 Avril 2009)

Ben moi je comptais sur mon 3e ou 4e déplacement en vue de changement du topcase pour tenter le remplacement du bottomcase (c'est bien là où se trouve la batterie hein ?) qui s'est fissuré près des ventilateurs. À ce propos, quel est le numéro de chez Apple que je dois "appler" (bref) pour obtenir un n° de dossier ?
Merci


----------



## darko007 (3 Avril 2009)

Bonjour!!

Je suis dans le même cas que MNR : 

Macbook acheté en mai 2008, des fissures dans la coque du bas (jusqu'au coté gauche). Réponse du support : désolé, c'est cosmétique pour votre macbook! ((

Any idea ??

Merci!


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2009)

darko007 a dit:


> Bonjour!!
> 
> Je suis dans le même cas que MNR :
> 
> ...


 
c'est cosmetique


----------



## Emmanuel94 (6 Avril 2009)

le MB blanc late 2006 hors apple care a été pris en charge par Apple pour la fissure du bottom case et cela en 5 minutes au tél avec le sav d'Applehttp://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/smile.gif

Tous mes contacts avec le SAV d'Apple ont été concluant, c'est un défaut reconnu


----------



## MNR (6 Avril 2009)

Moi aussi le SAV d'apple me le reprenait au téléphone. Ils m'ont donné un num de dossier, et l'adresse pour aller déposer le macbook. Sur place le réparateur agrée aussi me l'a repris en me disant même que c'était un problème connu. Mais le technicien n'a pas voulu le réparer. Toute la procédure a fonctionné, sauf que l'on m'a rendu mon macbook dans le même état, sans réparation.


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (6 Avril 2009)

Excusez-moi d'insister, mais quel numéro avez-vous composé svp ?  le "08" concernant les ordis vendus il y a moins de 30 (?) jours ou celui de l'apple care ? j'ai acheté mon macbook à la fnac avec 3 ans de garantie fnac (mais probablement qu'il y a de l'apple care derrière ?) et je voudrais voir directement auprès d'Apple pour mon bottomcase, mon top case, ma LED, le "tic tic", etc.
bref, si vous avez le numéro, merci d'avance ^^


----------



## Emmanuel94 (6 Avril 2009)

Schwarzer Stern a dit:


> Excusez-moi d'insister, mais quel numéro avez-vous composé svp ?  le "08" concernant les ordis vendus il y a moins de 30 (?) jours ou celui de l'apple care ? j'ai acheté mon macbook à la fnac avec 3 ans de garantie fnac (mais probablement qu'il y a de l'apple care derrière ?) et je voudrais voir directement auprès d'Apple pour mon bottomcase, mon top case, ma LED, le "tic tic", etc.
> bref, si vous avez le numéro, merci d'avance ^^



Il faut le porter à la Fnac et c'est à eux de prendre en charge les problèmes.... à moins que tu ne sois dans la première année de garantie, sinon le numéro du  Support technique iPhone, iPod et Mac : (Metropolitain) (33) 0805 540 003.

Bonne chance, mais la FNAC c'est comme l'apple care sauf qu'il faut se déplacer et que la réparation est plus longue, mais surtout avant .... il faut faire une sauvegarde


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (6 Avril 2009)

Merci de ta réponse. En fait, je pensais que discuter directement avec Apple faciliterait le changement de bottom case et aussi pour avancer un peu les choses car je ne peux aller à paris que dans quelques longues semaines ^^
mais de toutes façons faudra bien passer par la case fnac donc je vais être privé de mon macbook pendant 2 semaines, avec peut être un bon vieux power pc en prêt 
enfin bon.
merci et à++


----------



## darko007 (7 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> c'est cosmetique



C'est dingue quand même : un jour, le problème est reconnu, et le lendemain, c'est cosmétique!!! 

Fait ch...


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (7 Avril 2009)

Cosmétique ?  pas esthétique plutôt ?
ou bien une fissure due à des cosmétiques plus que corrosifs ^^


----------



## Jeffusion (7 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,
Mon macbook le meme probleme mais il n'ai plus sous garantie et date de aout 2006.
Que puis je faire ??
La reponse a peut être été donné mais je n'ai pas lu les 50 pages du thread.
Merci


----------



## max1392 (7 Avril 2009)

Jeffusion a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Mon macbook le meme probleme mais il n'ai plus sous garantie et date de aout 2006.
> Que puis je faire ??
> La reponse a peut être été donné mais je n'ai pas lu les 50 pages du thread.
> Merci



C'est bon tu appelles Apple, ils te filent un numéro de dossier et te dirigent vers un centre qui te prendra en charge. Ils prennent le problème en charge même hors garantie.


----------



## desertea (8 Avril 2009)

Je crois qu'on a fait 20 fois le tour du problème, non ?
A quoi bon poster pour les même problèmes ?
Tout a été dit.

Ce souci est pris en charge par Apple.


Un clotûre du sujet serait peut être souhaitée ?


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (8 Avril 2009)

Pas moyen de mettre tout simplement un récapitulatif en "post it" au début du forum MacBook comme pour les batteries et de verrouiller ce sujet ?


----------



## MNR (9 Avril 2009)

desertea a dit:


> Je crois qu'on a fait 20 fois le tour du problème, non ?
> A quoi bon poster pour les même problèmes ?
> Tout a été dit.
> 
> ...





euh justement... le problème sur certains Macbook n'est PLUS pris en charge par Apple.

Je viens de téléphoner à Apple, pour résumer seule la coque des Macbook 13 inch peut encore étre changée et est prise sous garantie par Apple. A partir des Macbook early 2008 (ce qui est mon cas), Apple n'assure plus le changement de bottom case.


----------



## 217ae1 (9 Avril 2009)

MNR a dit:


> Apple n'assure plus le changement de bottom case.



pour les blanc ou les unibody ?


----------



## Tox (9 Avril 2009)

Difficile d'assurer la réparation pour les fissures sur les plastiques sur un "unibody"


----------



## arcank (9 Avril 2009)

Bon, je sais pas si ça va clore les discussions, ou les relancer  :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/134505/le-macbook-blanc-craquelle-apple-repare

996, et pas HS celui-là


----------



## Tox (9 Avril 2009)

Ce qui donne au téléphone auprès du service après-vente : "Bon on vous change le d'ssous, mais plus le d'ssus, ce n'est plus d'actualité."

Ça va pas être facile d'être répondant Apple pour les fissures du MB


----------



## darko007 (10 Avril 2009)

re à tout le monde!

J'ai téléphone une deuxième fois à Apple et j'ai eu droit à un numéro de dossier! J'ai été porté mon macbook chez le reseller qui m'a téléphoné aujourd'hui pour me dire qu'il ne pouvait rien faire!!!
Je viens de retéléphoner chez Apple et me suis fait gentillement entendre dire que ce n'était pas pris en compte pour les modèles Early 2008 
Le problème n'est pas reconnu pour ces modèles, le bottom case n'étant pas le même que sur les modèles plus anciens

J'enrage!! 

A+

Didier


----------



## kaiserben (11 Avril 2009)

Pour ceux qui veulent voir le sujet fermé, s'ils vous convient pas vous pouvez aussi vous abstenir de venir dedans...

Darko, tu as une photo de tes craquelures ?


----------



## Tox (11 Avril 2009)

darko007 a dit:


> re à tout le monde!
> 
> J'ai téléphone une deuxième fois à Apple et j'ai eu droit à un numéro de dossier! J'ai été porté mon macbook chez le reseller qui m'a téléphoné aujourd'hui pour me dire qu'il ne pouvait rien faire!!!
> Je viens de retéléphoner chez Apple et me suis fait gentillement entendre dire que ce n'était pas pris en compte pour les modèles Early 2008
> ...


 Pour se faire une idée avec les différentes grilles d'aération, et donc entre ancien et nouveau "bottom", on peut regarder ici.

J'ai retrouvé aussi ce lien qui détaille les différences entre les MB pré Santa Rosa et les suivants. En gros, les Santa Rosa ont des ventilations horizontales et le clavier sans la pomme et l'émulation du pavé numérique. Les deux parties du boîtier sont donc bien de nouvelle facture.

@ macinside :


----------



## AeN0 (12 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

 Je viens d'appeler Apple et mon macbook est bien concerné par ce défaut. Il me propose de le réparer dans un centre agrée gratuitement avec un code d'exception de garantie. (macbook hors garantie depuis quelques mois)

J'ai pu aussi discuter un peu avec le gars et n'est concerné par cette réparation gratuite : 

- l'ensemble des macbook avec la partie supérieur horizontale (repose poignet, plastique entourant le clavier) fissurée
- une série de macbook dont la partie inférieur verticale (le chassis) présente des fissures.

Voilà ... Maintenant je cherche un centre sur Paris, j'ai entendu parler en bien de Aldorande ...?


----------



## darko007 (19 Avril 2009)

kaiserben a dit:


> Pour ceux qui veulent voir le sujet fermé, s'ils vous convient pas vous pouvez aussi vous abstenir de venir dedans...
> 
> Darko, tu as une photo de tes craquelures ?



Et voilà enfin une photo des fissures qui sont apparues sur le dessous de mon mac book :


----------



## estcethomas (19 Avril 2009)

darko007 a dit:


> Et voilà enfin une photo des fissures qui sont apparues sur le dessous de mon mac book :



j'ai eu le même soucis que toi et ça a été prit en compte sans aucun soucis. Le mien date d'avril 2008...


----------



## darko007 (19 Avril 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> j'ai eu le même soucis que toi et ça a été prit en compte sans aucun soucis. Le mien date d'avril 2008...



Est-ce que tu peux me dire quel procédure tu as suivi (téléphone à Apple, mail ou autre,...) ? 

Merci d'avance!

Darko


----------



## AeN0 (19 Avril 2009)

Bon je reviens ici pour vous racontez mes mésaventures avec le centre SAV de Aldorande...

Il devait simplement changer le top case de mon macbook (fissures). Je leur ai confié ma machine mardi et ils l'ont fait en 24h eek mais leur technicien a abimé la dalle de l'écran en passant  ... 

Du coup, le macbook est reparti dans leur labo. Maintenant j'attends... D'abord ils me disent qu'ils vont me rappeler le lendemain, ils ne m'ont jamais appelé ... Le lendemain je me déplace et ils me disent qu'ils sont en attente d'autorisation d'Apple pour changer la dalle et que la réponse se fera d'ici vendredi matin, ils me disent donc de repasser demain midi. Ce que je fais et comme vous pouvez vous en douter, rien. Apple n'a toujours pas autorisé le changement.

Voila ... 

PS : à un moment, ils m'ont presque suggéré de payer (!!!) pour remplacer la dalle si j'étais pressé... Sur le coup, j'ai cru qu'il plaisantait mais non ... Vous vous rendez compte ? Payer une dalle qui a été abimé par leur technicien ?!


----------



## macaddicted (19 Avril 2009)

je ne vois pas ce qu'Apple a à voir avec le changement de la dalle 

 le centre SAV de Aldorande doit prendre cette réparation à sa charge


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2009)

darko007 a dit:


> Et voilà enfin une photo des fissures qui sont apparues sur le dessous de mon mac book :



ça s'appel des Hairlines, Apple ne fera pas de prise en charge si n'est pas un MacBook de toute première génération, ça ne gene pas le fonctionnement normalement de la machine


----------



## bigmac2 (19 Avril 2009)

En 2007 j'avais acheté un MB blanc d'occasion mais la personne qui me la vendu m'a également donnée le ticket de caisse du magasin datant de la même année.

Il était encore sous garantie donc.

J'ai eu un problème un peu similaire, mais je ne pouvais pas dire au SAV du magasin que le MB avait été utilisé avec beaucoup de précaution (puisque les 8 premiers mois il n'était pas à moi).

Mais lorsque je me suis rendu au magasin, le vendeur m'a posé exactement la question qu'il ne fallait pas!

"Vous l'utilisez dans un domaine pro. ou c'est plutôt privé?"

Alors là, m'est venu l'idée que si cet enf*** me pose la question ainsi, c'est que c'est un peu mal barré.

Je lui dit que ce n'est pas un problème pour lui que de le savoir, son problèmes c'est qu'un gars se présente devant lui avec une machine qui aurait été acheté dans ce magasin et que ce magasin se devait de lui répondre courtoisement puisque le gars (car il a le ticket de caisse avec) leur a fait l'honneur de leur donner du travail et donc leur a permis d'accroître leur activités par son achat...

Le vendeur s'entête (se braque de rage en fait) et me répond du tac au tac:
"Ce type de problème n'est pas pris en charge par la garantie et que si je voulais un devis de réparation il allait me coûter CHF 80.- dans le cas où je n'accepterais pas la réparation et ~CHF 514.- pour le réparer!!!!!!"

Je lui ai fait un petit calcul;

Taux horaire CHF 185.-
Heures de travail par jour: 7.5h
Nombre de jours sans pouvoir travailler car MB en réparation: 21
Tout ça mit en relation nous donnait, CHF 29'137.50

Je lui ai dit que la somme que je réclamerais à son employeur dans le cas où mon MB n'était pas réparé sous garantie comme le ticket de caisse l'engageait serait de CHF 35'000.-

Le gars me prends des mais le MB et pars derrière le comptoir, ça braille un moment et je crois même avoir entendu des mots comme **culé, **lopard, etc...

Ils reviennent à deux cette fois et l'autre Monsieur me dit très gentiment; "je pense que ça peut être réparé par notre service même, sans avoir à l'envoyer au centre de réparation, donc il pourrait être prêt demain".

Je lui dit alors; "très bien, et au sujet de la garantie Monsieur? Que fais-t-on?"

Le monsieur: "aucun problème Monsieur, cet appareil vient de chez nous et est encore sous garantie!!!!!!!!!!"

Je leurs dit alors que j'allais repasser le lendemain pour reprendre mon bien réparé, et en partant j'esquisse un rictus narquois au vendeur qui m'avait reçu.

Le lendemain matin je passe au magasin, je prends mon MB je feins un air supérieur (mais au fait, au fond de mois j'avais envie de hurler de rire) tout en contrôlant le travail fait et je pars sans dire merci!


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2009)

je comprend toujours pas l'intérêt d'un monologue sur un _forum de discussion,_ on reprend le cours du sujet initial, merci


----------



## estcethomas (19 Avril 2009)

darko007 a dit:


> Est-ce que tu peux me dire quel procédure tu as suivi (téléphone à Apple, mail ou autre,...) ?
> 
> Merci d'avance!
> 
> Darko



ben moi j'ai téléphoné à apple, qui m'a passé un numéro de dossier ce qui me donnait une extension de garantie ou un truc dans ce goût là et puis je suis allé dans un centre agréé j'ai donné le numéro de dossier, ils ont commandé la pièce, une fois reçut j'ai apporté le MB et il me l'ont posé.


----------



## darko007 (19 Avril 2009)

Ok, merci pour l'info...

Je vais peut être réessayer demain de leur téléphoner.

Je vous tiens au courant!! 

Darko


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ça s'appel des Hairlines, Apple ne fera pas de prise en charge si n'est pas un MacBook de toute première génération, ça ne gene pas le fonctionnement normalement de la machine



Bah moi , pour les mêmes sur mon ancien MB core2duo (donc 2eme génération) mon apr l'a pris en charge


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bah moi , pour les mêmes sur mon ancien MB core2duo (donc 2eme génération) mon apr l'a pris en charge



il n'y a plus de prise en charge pour ça depuis quelques semaines 

hors MacBook de toute première génération comme indiqué plus haut


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Core2duo : Deuxième génération , les premières étaient les coreduo


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Core2duo : Deuxième génération , les premières étaient les coreduo



mais plus de prise en charge depuis peu


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

C'est vraiment bête car cette generation aussi était touchée (comme toutes)


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est vraiment bête car cette generation aussi était touchée (comme toutes)



non, c'est soit de l'usure normal, ou du dommage utilisateur, dixit Apple 

edit : apple utilise le terme "wear and tear"


----------



## darko007 (20 Avril 2009)

Et me...

Bon, j'vais quand même envoyé un mail, histoire de me faire un peu entendre, mais comme on dit par chez nous : "Autant siffler au c*l d'une vache"


----------



## Emmanuel94 (20 Avril 2009)

on peut acheter des petits morceaux de plastique anti butée, sur le modèle de ceux mis sur les portes de placards, cela ne coûte pas cher et permet d'éviter les problèmes de fissure sur la partie supérieure du repose main.

Depuis que par chance, la pièce a été changée, et afin d'éviter que cela ne se reproduise j'ai adopté cette protection. c'est pas super esthétique mais.... de toute manière si cela ne convient plus on peut toujours retirer les patins anti-butée


----------



## Tox (20 Avril 2009)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> on peut acheter des petits morceaux de plastique anti butée, sur le modèle de ceux mis sur les portes de placards, cela ne coûte pas cher et permet d'éviter les problèmes de fissure sur la partie supérieure du repose main.
> 
> Depuis que par chance, la pièce a été changée, et afin d'éviter que cela ne se reproduise j'ai adopté cette protection. c'est pas super esthétique mais.... de toute manière si cela ne convient plus on peut toujours retirer les patins anti-butée


 Attention ! Expérience faite, l'un de ses patins a certainement accéléré une fissure sur la partie latérale du repose-poignets de mon MB. Bref, sur le long terme, cela n'a que déplacé le problème


----------



## Emmanuel94 (20 Avril 2009)

Tox a dit:


> Attention ! Expérience faite, l'un de ses patins a certainement accéléré une fissure sur la partie latérale du repose-poignets de mon MB. Bref, sur le long terme, cela n'a que déplacé le problème



Et moi qui croyais avoir trouver la parade.... que faire retirer les patins ? je ne sais plus à quel saint me vouer, si certains ont une autre idée pour éviter que les fissures ne se reproduise n'hésitez pas à nous le communiquer, d'avance merci


----------



## Tox (20 Avril 2009)

Personnellement, j'ai fini de me prendre la tête : la résine époxy est mon amie 

Ces défauts d'aspect me complique bien moins la vie que les problèmes électroniques de la génération iBook.


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Avril 2009)

Tox a dit:


> la résine époxy est mon amie



c'est quoi sa ? 

désolé de ne pas tout savoir... :rateau:


----------



## Tox (20 Avril 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> c'est quoi sa ?
> 
> désolé de ne pas tout savoir... :rateau:



On écrit en réalité résine époxyde. Tu peux comparer cela à une sorte de pâte à modeler. Elle est combinée à un durcisseur pour garantir que l'objet modelé garde sa forme définitive. Le processus de durcissement est assez rapide et tu peux ensuite poncer, peindre, etc...


----------



## kikkou (20 Avril 2009)

Moi je connais, on s'en sert dans la sculpture de figurine (genre warhammer, W40k^^)
.. lol


----------



## imacg5mortel (20 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ça s'appel des Hairlines, Apple ne fera pas de prise en charge si n'est pas un MacBook de toute première génération, ça ne gene pas le fonctionnement normalement de la machine



Et ces hairlines peuvent évoluer à ton avis vers des vraies fissures?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Aaaaaahhhhhhh
J'étais tranquillement en train de lire vos mésaventures quand un morceau de plastique est resté dans ma main. Un bout de mon makbook middle 2007 !!! Catastrophé ! Invendable !  Je vais pleurer ce n'était pas une fissure mais comme si dessus une simple trace qui s'est dégradée en un seul coup Je désespère


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (20 Avril 2009)

Voilà qui t'apprendra à rire du malheur des autres.
Non, sinon, si le bout de plastique est à hauteur du repose-paumes (que le gars de la fnac avait d'ailleurs écrit "repose pomme" ce qui m'avait amusé mais bref) où dans la région, ce sera pris en compte comme une fissure. Tu pourras dire que tu n'avais pas le temps, que ton esprit était ailleurs, etc.
Enfin, une photo ne serait pas de trop pour mieux t'aider.


----------



## Tox (20 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Aaaaaahhhhhhh
> J'étais tranquillement en train de lire vos mésaventures quand un morceau de plastique est resté dans ma main. Un bout de mon makbook middle 2007 !!! Catastrophé ! Invendable !  Je vais pleurer ce n'était pas une fissure mais comme si dessus une simple trace qui s'est dégradée en un seul coup Je désespère


Le mien (fissure sur le côté gauche) est aussi un mid 2007. Espérons que la meilleure qualité des révisions Santa Rosa (fin 2007) ne soit pas un mythe...


----------



## Wali (21 Avril 2009)

Faut pas en faire tout un fromage pour vos fissures.
Elles sont couvertes par Apple, même lorsque l'ordi n'est plus sous garantie. 

J'ai fait changer ma coque il y a un mois environ pour pas un rond. Il suffit juste de téléphoner chez Apple et de leur expliquer que le topcase s'est fissuré.

Ensuite, il faudra prendre rdv dans le centre Apple agréé le plus proche et de commander la pièce.
Dans mon cas, ça a pris 5 jours à peine. Pièce commandée un lundi soir, reçue dans mon &#63743;Store le vendredi. Porté au magasin, 30 min d'installation et il était comme neuf.


----------



## darko007 (21 Avril 2009)

Wali a dit:


> Faut pas en faire tout un fromage pour vos fissures.
> Elles sont couvertes par Apple, même lorsque l'ordi n'est plus sous garantie.
> 
> ...



Sauf que le problème se pose aussi pour certains modèle qui sont encore sous garantie mais pour ceux-là c'est cosmétique!!


----------



## AeN0 (21 Avril 2009)

AeN0 a dit:


> Bon je reviens ici pour vous racontez mes mésaventures avec le centre SAV de Aldorande...
> 
> Il devait simplement changer le top case de mon macbook (fissures). Je leur ai confié ma machine mardi et ils l'ont fait en 24h eek mais leur technicien a abimé la dalle de l'écran en passant  ...
> 
> ...



Retournement imprévu : j'ai pu récupéré le macbook avec l'écran nickel et il n'y a eu aucun changement de dalle  Apparemment les "dommages" de la dalle (des taches très distinguées sur l'écran) ont disparu depuis ... Je maintiens tout de même que j'ai vu des taches sur l'écran lorsqu'on m'a rendu le macbook après changement du top case. Sinon, je dois bien dire que l'accueil était plus que correct et le service client très aimable malgré quelques énervements de ma part... Du coup, je recommande et conseille le centre SAV Aldorande à Paris, pas pour la qualité du travail (y a quand même ces taches bizarres sur l'écran) mais pour leur sérieux et leur sincérité ainsi que le suivi du dossier (je leur dois bien ça après tout ...).

Bref ! :hein::love:


----------



## mushroots (6 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir,
Tout d'abord désolé de remonter un peu le topic.
J'ai un Macbook que l'on m'a offert en Avril 2007, et qui n'est donc plus sous garantie.
J'ai une fissure qui est déjà bien faite depuis quelque temps et une autre qui risque de bientôt apparaître à la zone qui est en contact avec "l'ergot" (ou plutôt le relief) qui ce situe sur à droite de l'iSight.
Je voudrait donc savoir si ces fissures seraient prisent en charge?  et surtout par qui et a quel pris?
(Peut être le Apple Premium de ma ville?)

Merci.


----------



## kaos (6 Mai 2009)

Normalement c'est un défaut reconnu par apple donc oui , même hors garantie c'est pris en charge ! au cas ou pour un changement de topcase faut compter dans les 100 150 euros il me semble ....


----------



## solene161 (22 Mai 2009)

Mon macbook est en pleine réparation, le topcase a été pris en charge car fissuré. Mon macbook est encore sous garantie. La partie du bas commence à se fissurer et le technicien du magasin apple m'a dit que normalement, cela n'était pas pris en charge mais si on se montre "sympa" avec apple, cela peut passer et être remplacé gratuitement.


----------



## Benji (1 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Si, un mois maximum  si ont ta dis que c'était pas limité dans le temps c'est une bêtise, je gère des cas comme le tiens tout les jours depuis des années  Pense a faire des sauvegardes avant de déposé ta machine



J'espère tout de même que pour une coque a changer, ils ne reinstallent pas le systeme ... bref, time machine est mon ami. le mien a aussi ces fissures, au niveau de la coque inferieure, partie gauche sur le devant et derriere sous l'ecran.
garantie expiree de deux mois.
mon ex ibook de 2002 etait tout de même de meileure qualité, bon je l'avais payé le double, pour une config similaire (milieu de gamme)


----------



## Em3Ze (13 Juin 2009)

Bonjours , 

Voila j'ai un MacBook blanc qui date de septembre derniers , et depuis quelques temps , en dessous du MacBook apparait une rangée de fissure :mouais: 

Et donc ma question est , Est-ce couvert par la garantie ? si oui comment ça se passe j'amène mon mac dans un Apple agrée  et il me le change direct ? ou je doit le renvoyé chez apple et attendre impattiement son retour ?

Photo de la bête : 
http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/821/p1040580f.jpg
http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/4536/p1040581.jpg
http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/7169/p1040586o.jpg
http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/6223/p1040587t.jpg

Merci d'avance !


----------



## BS0D (13 Juin 2009)

voir les 100,000 sujets là dessus... 

plein de liens et de conseils. 

et la doc du site d'Apple à ce sujet.

ça veut dire : GOOGLE et Fonction Recherche du forum


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Juin 2009)

pour t'aider avec ce malheureux problème, voici le lien (cliquer dessus)


----------



## BS0D (13 Juin 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> pour t'aider avec ce malheureux problème, voici le lien (cliquer dessus)


 
Merci 217ae1, 

flemme de chercher le lien...


----------



## Em3Ze (14 Juin 2009)

Ok ok Merci beaucoup désolez parce qu'en fait je me posez la question car je n'ai jamais sur les net des gens avec les fissure au meme endroit que moi =S


----------



## BS0D (14 Juin 2009)

quelques exemples: 

http://forums.macg.co/macbook/petit...issures-230664.html?highlight=macbook+fissure
http://forums.macg.co/macbook/plast...decolle-235173.html?highlight=macbook+fissure
http://forums.macg.co/macbook/mon-macbook-sest-fissure-244111.html?highlight=macbook+fissure
http://forums.macg.co/macbook/macbook-blanc-probleme-plastique-247863.html?highlight=macbook+fissure
http://forums.macg.co/macbook/macbook-fissure-que-faire-164895.html?highlight=macbook+fissure

Je pense que rien que là tu as de quoi faire...


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2009)

Em3Ze a dit:


> Bonjours ,
> 
> Voila j'ai un MacBook blanc qui date de septembre derniers , et depuis quelques temps , en dessous du MacBook apparait une rangée de fissure :mouais:
> 
> ...




ça s'appel des Hairlines, depuis peu il n'y plus de prise en charge par Apple pour ce type de problème


----------



## imacg5mortel (18 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ça s'appel des Hairlines, depuis peu il n'y plus de prise en charge par Apple pour ce type de problème



Ces Hairlines peuvent donner une vraie fissure  avec détachement d'un bout?


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Ces Hairlines peuvent donner une vraie fissure  avec détachement d'un bout?



hors choc j'ai jamais vu


----------



## Youssef1983 (19 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai ce problème depuis quelques mois... le numéro de série de mon Macbook blanc révèle qu'il est couvert par la garantie (mais pas la garantie téléphonique). Seulement, mon ordinateur est une 2ème main acheté à un particulier donc je n'ai pas de facture... puis-je espérer me le faire réparer gratuitement dans un Apple Store ?
Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.


----------



## brucetp (19 Juin 2009)

moi je dis qu'il y a une chance pour que ça passe, la garantie est associée à la machine et non pas à l'acheteur...


----------



## Youssef1983 (19 Juin 2009)

Merci Bruce, je vais de ce pas tenter de le leur apporter !

Ps : Je viens de lire ta signature... on est passés, pour l'OSx, au 10.5.7 : )


----------



## brucetp (19 Juin 2009)

Tiens nous au courant de la réparation.

Concernant la signature, j'avais zappé de la mettre à jour.


----------



## Youssef1983 (19 Juin 2009)

*2. Informations sur la garantie de votre produit
*

*2. Informations sur la garantie de votre produit
*


Nos fichiers indiquent que votre produit est couvert par l&#8217;AppleCare Custom Agreement, dont la date d'expiration est prévue le 14 octobre 2010.


                                 Votre produit n'est pas éligible pour un support téléphonique gratuit.


----------



## brucetp (19 Juin 2009)

oui mais rien ne t'empêche de téléphoner au 0 800 046 046 et les hôtes(sses) de la hotline sont assez sympa.

je leur ai téléphoner ce matin pour un iPod Touch pour un changement de batterie, il m'a pas demandé de facture pour l' Apple Care Plan...ni pour le Touch (achetés tous les deux sur eBay).


----------



## Youssef1983 (19 Juin 2009)

C'est un numéro gratuit ?


----------



## alainsim97300 (25 Juin 2009)

Salut à tous,

Je sais que mon problème est connu et reconnu par Apple, mais malgré l'engagement de remplacer cet élément défectueux le SAV apple vient de refuser à mon revendeur en Guyane de me le changer hors garantie.

C'est désolant car mon N° de série coque ne fait pas partie de la liste ou ils veulent bien les remplacer !!!!!!!! Il y a donc des acheteurs de mac qui ne sont pas au même niveau que d'autres !!!!!! C'est pourtant le même matériel, payé le même prix et ayant le même vice caché ......... mais pour moi pas de remplacement.

Est ce que quelqu'un a une info pour forcer Apple a prendre en charge ce remplacement ????

Je prends toutes les infos et je n'ai pas envie de lâcher le morceau !!!!!

Merci de m'aider. 

Alain en Guyane


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2009)

depuis peu Apple limite la prise en charge a 3 ans après la date d'achat de la machine, quel âge a ta machine ? tu aurai des photos ?


----------



## alainsim97300 (26 Juin 2009)

Mon macbook blanc a 18 mois.

Les fissures sont des deux cotés du MB, en bas du repose main.
Dans peu de temps, ca va se casser totalement et donc faire deux rectangles de plastique en moins.

C'est provoqué par les deux petites excroissances qui sont en haut de l'écran ( gauche et droite )
Lors de la fermeture de l'écran, ces petits plots appuient sur le bas du repose main.

Mon revendeur est conscient du problème, il en a déjà remplacé plein, mais maintenant apple décide du remplacement en fonction du N° de la coque.

Alain


----------



## helmuther (30 Juin 2009)

bonjour a tous, j'ai un problème de fissures sur mon macbook blanc, je suis sur annecy, est ce que vous connaissez un centre ou je pourrais faire réparer ca à proximiter ?


----------



## boulninkawaka (1 Juillet 2009)

Faut que tu ailles voir sur le site d'apple, il y a la liste des centres agréés dans la partie "assistance"

Sinon juste pour avoir un témoignage de plus, mon macbook noir datant de novembre 2007 avait une craquelure de chaque côté du trackpad au niveau des reposes poignets.

J'ai appelé Apple ce matin, je suis hors garantie et ils m'en ont donné une extension exceptionnelle (gratuite évidemment) afin que je le fasse réparer.

Je viens donc de l'emmener dans un centre près de chez moi à Paris qui me l'a pris sans broncher avec une belle facture d'un montant de 0.00 euros ^^

Je vous tiens au courant quand aux délais et à l'état dans lequel je le récupère


----------



## alainsim97300 (2 Juillet 2009)

boulninkawaka a dit:


> Faut que tu ailles voir sur le site d'apple, il y a la liste des centres agréés dans la partie "assistance"
> 
> Sinon juste pour avoir un témoignage de plus, mon macbook noir datant de novembre 2007 avait une craquelure de chaque côté du trackpad au niveau des reposes poignets.
> 
> ...


A quel numéro as tu appelé ?????
Moi mon revendeur a envoyé mon N° coque à APPLE et ils ne le prenne pas en charge ( MBBlans de fin 2007 )


----------



## boulninkawaka (3 Juillet 2009)

Ah mince je me souviens plus du numéro, c'est le centre agréé qui me l'avait donné, mais je suppose qu c'est le numéro d'assistance en ligne indiqué sur le site d'apple: 0*805 540 003

Alors par contre de mon côté je suis comblé, j'ai emmené mon macbook au centre agréé RSI 4 rue Dardanelles paris 17, et je viens de le récupérer donc 2 jours plus tard.
Comme prévu (en tout cas sur ce que j'avais lu sur le forum), toute la coque supérieure a été changée, du clavier au trackpad.

Je suis très content, et surtout bravo à RSI pour leur rapidité.

Merci à tous
*


----------



## alainsim97300 (4 Juillet 2009)

J'ai contacté Apple et après palabres, il m'a validé le remplacement de mon repose main !!!!!

Il répêtait sans cesse, c'est au cas par cas !!!!!! Mais moi je lui disais, tous les MBblanc qui ont ce défaut doivent être réparés !!!!

Donc pas d'hésitation,, il faut téléphoner et mettre la pression.

Courage


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2009)

alainsim97300 a dit:


> J'ai contacté Apple et après palabres, il m'a validé le remplacement de mon repose main !!!!!
> 
> Il répêtait sans cesse, c'est au cas par cas !!!!!! Mais moi je lui disais, tous les MBblanc qui ont ce défaut doivent être réparés !!!!
> 
> ...



pas besoins de mettre la pression, politesse et précision sont de rigueur pour demander un code d'exception


----------



## boulninkawaka (4 Juillet 2009)

Oui c'est vrai, personnellement je n'ai pas mis la pression, j'ai simplement expliqué le problème et le mec m'a dit "attendez je vais demander" et il est revenu avec la bonne nouvelle.

D'ailleurs ma nouvelle coque semble plus robuste, enfin je crois, et je me demandais si il existait une solution pour que ces fissures n'arrivent plus car j'imagine qu'apple ne prendre pas en charge ce problème éternellement, surtout pour les macbook noirs qui se sont plus vendus.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2009)

Ma première fissure vient d'apparaître aujourd'hui sur mon macbook de fin 2006. Et bizarrement, je m'en fous.


----------



## macdaisy (5 Juillet 2009)

Je viens de découvrir que dans le coin blanc de mon macbook agé de presque 2 ans, quand il est ouvert une légère lamelle de plastique s'est décollée. C'est au bord mais à l'intérieur.

Est-ce de l'usure? Je ne l'ai pas fait tombé, j'en prend soin... Il n'est pas dans un endroit trop froid ou trop chaud (quoique c'est vrai que depuis quelques semaines il fait chaud partout...)

Faut-il m'inquiéter?

Comment prévenir une détérioration plus grande? Un bout de scotch?

Merci pour les conseils

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h44 ----------

Je viens de voir qu'il y a déjà une discussion sur les macbook fissurés. Sauf que le mien n'est plus sous garantie (bientôt deux ans).

A votre avis combien ça coute? 

Je ne pourrais pas le faire réparer avant septembre, donc en attendant le scotch est-ce une bonne idée?

Donc il y a une chance pour que la réparation de ma coque soit pris en charge même si mon macbook a 20 mois?

Dois-je retourner là ou je l'ai acheté ou bien puis-je aller dans la applestore la plus proche de chez moi? Car j'ai déménagé... (je l'ai acheté au Luxembourg)

Merci pour l'aide.


----------



## schwebb (5 Juillet 2009)

macdaisy a dit:


> Je viens de découvrir que dans le coin blanc de mon macbook agé de presque 2 ans, quand il est ouvert une légère lamelle de plastique s'est décollée. C'est au bord mais à l'intérieur.
> 
> Est-ce de l'usure? Je ne l'ai pas fait tombé, j'en prend soin... Il n'est pas dans un endroit trop froid ou trop chaud (quoique c'est vrai que depuis quelques semaines il fait chaud partout...)
> 
> ...




Hello,

D'après mon expérience personnelle, Apple n'a aucun problème avec cette histoire de coque fissurée: j'ai fait changer la mienne au bout de presque 2 ans, aucun problème avec Apple ni avec le réparateur agréé du coin.

En attendant, laisse tomber le scotch.


----------



## Benji (7 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ça s'appel des Hairlines, depuis peu il n'y plus de prise en charge par Apple pour ce type de problème



je confirme, c'est un problème esthetique non reconnu par apple dixit "le technicien superieur"

tant que ca ne casse pas, ca ne me gene pas, mais l'interlocuteur m'a renvoyé dans mes 22 (j ai ete poli pourtant) en me disant que si apple se fiait a tous les forums existant, il n y aurait que des problemes ... (je lui ai mentionné le fait que ce problème est remonté sur un paquet de forums, et que je me suis renseigné avant de prendre la peine de les appeler)

je suis extremement decu par apple sur ce coup la


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2009)

Apple parle pour cela de "wear and tear" (terme difficilement traduisible)


----------



## boulninkawaka (9 Juillet 2009)

Je réitère ma question car elle est restée sans réponse: finalement, existe-t-il un moyen de prévenir ces fissures ou c'est au petit bonheur la chance?


----------



## schwebb (9 Juillet 2009)

boulninkawaka a dit:


> Je réitère ma question car elle est restée sans réponse: finalement, existe-t-il un moyen de prévenir ces fissures ou c'est au petit bonheur la chance?



Personnellement, je prends toujours mon MB par le côté gonds, pour éviter d'exercer une pression sur les repose-paumes. 

Mais, ma coque ayant été gracieusement changée il y a seulement 6 mois, je pourrais te dire dans un ou deux ans si ça marche.


----------



## alainsim97300 (16 Juillet 2009)

Je te conseille de téléphoner au sav d'apple.
On va te demander le N° de ton macbook, tu explique ce qui est abimé et si ca se passe bien, ton interlocuteur te fera une extension de garantie pour faire changer la pièce cassée.
Ensuite tu prends contact avec un Apple agréé près de chez toi, il commande la pièce et te le remets a neuf.
Tiens nous au courant.
Un petit coup de fil, ce n'est pas grand chose et ca ne coute rien d'essayer.

Alain


----------



## macinside (16 Juillet 2009)

alainsim97300 a dit:


> Je te conseille de téléphoner au sav d'apple.
> On va te demander le N° de ton macbook, tu explique ce qui est abimé et si ca se passe bien, ton interlocuteur te fera une extension de garantie pour faire changer la pièce cassée.
> Ensuite tu prends contact avec un Apple agréé près de chez toi, il commande la pièce et te le remets a neuf.
> Tiens nous au courant.
> ...



oubli pas de déposé la machine


----------



## alainsim97300 (17 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> oubli pas de déposé la machine


Macinside a raison, ne pas oublier de déposer la machine,,,,,,,,,,,
Mais surtout, ne pas oublier de revenir la chercher !!!!!!!!!!!

Ca se passe bien sur la BA 117 ???  Moi, sur la 116 avant de venir en Guyane.


----------



## patabule (18 Juillet 2009)

et allez... zou, c'est au tour du mien... acheté en 2008, toujours lové dans sa sacoche "larobe" qui voyage dans un sac à dos prévu à cet effet (un sac pour portable quoi avec un max de mousse et de blindage en tout genre).
Hier, je tapotais sur les touches et je sens sous la paume de la main gauche comme un truc qui griffait. L'horreur en m'apercevant qu'un morceau de plastic se faisait la malle...
J'ai songé à ce post que j'avais lu il y a un moment, je me disais à l'époque que depuis, apple avait du revoir la copie...

Les boules quand même, parce que franchement ce petit macbook, il marche super bien...

J'ai l'apple care, j'ai contacté un centre pas loin de chez moi, je dois l'emmener...
Dire que je le bichonne grave, pas une brusquerie, et  paf, il part aussi en chandelle...:rose:

Au mieux, ils me changent la carrosserie, mais si c'est pour avoir ce genre de surprise dans 6 mois... je me demande si je ne vais pas le fourguer pour un alu...
Depuis le temps que l'on en parle, je pensais que le problème était résolu.

Je voudrais bien avoir une explication à ça, qualité du plastique qui devient cassant avec la chaleur ?, ajustage limite et portée trop mince ? Les nouveaux supports sont idem ou ont ils étaient renforcés ?

je vous en dirais plus quant à la suite de ce mauvais plan...


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (18 Juillet 2009)

Je ne sais pas si je l'ai déjà dit ici mais la flemme de vérifier.
Mon MacBook m'a fait le coup deux fois, il a été changé 2 fois.
Je me disais que la dernière coque était meilleure : aucun signe d'usure sur le repose-paume droit.
Par contre, il s'est fendu perpendiculairement au touchpad, à hauteur de l'encoche. Puis, il y a quelques jours, de nouveau le RP droit. le pire, c'est qu'à la fnac, ils m'ont dit que si je le renvoyais comme ça, vu que j'ai changé le DD (ce qui n'a pas d'incidence sur la garantie selon moi ?), j'allais être "blacklisté" par apple, que je devais remettre le dd d'origine, blablabla.


----------



## patabule (18 Juillet 2009)

"le pire, c'est qu'à la fnac, ils m'ont dit que si je le renvoyais comme ça, vu que j'ai changé le DD"

je vois pas très bien le rapport avec le DD... je trouve quand même un peu raide que l'on traite la clientèle de la sorte.


----------



## patabule (23 Juillet 2009)

bon, je fais suite à mon problème de fissure...

Episode 1 : j'ai porté le malade dans mon apple centre.
Ils ont de suite vu que le problème n'était pas du à un choc mais bien à un problème de fab.
(ils connaissent bien sûr ce phénomène).
Donc je repars tranquillou.

Episode 2 : un mail aujourd'hui pour me dire qu'ils ont sérieusement dû batailler pour faire passer la réparation en garantie (je rappelle que le book est de 2008, avec en plus l'apple care...).
Finalement, apple consent à me le retaper.
On me demande une 49 euros pour les frais d'envoi

a la question, la nouvelle coque est modifiée et ENFIN normalement solide ?
pas de réponse... 
en conclusion, il semble que ce problème soit fréquent et pas d'hier... que apple ne veut plus rien savoir (un des types qui bosse dans point de vente apple a un macbook lézardé aussi et n'a pu le faire recoudre...).

Donc, coque neuve très bien, mais qui peut très bien fissurer dans 2 mois...
Sans prise en charge, je rappelle que la facture grimpe très vite (300, 400 euros ...).

vive l'alu!!!


----------



## kaiserben (23 Juillet 2009)

C'est clairement un problème de conception, à partir de là ils doivent changer les pièces. Point.

Y'a des asso' de consommateurs pour faire respecter ces droits. Personnellement je n'ai jamais eu à aller jusque là, je l'ai fait remplacé 3 fois dans mon centre apple et c'est passé comme une lettre à la poste, sourire et service efficace compris.


----------



## patabule (24 Juillet 2009)

content pour toi...
moi, je vais le vendre, dommage parce qu'il marche vraiment fort avec ses 4 Go de ram...


----------



## patabule (24 Juillet 2009)

allez suite...

Voir plus haut l'historique...

pour résumer, macbook 2.2 blanc de 2008 fissuré sur la partie du dessus à la limite de l'arrête (au bord) côté main gauche.
je peux pas faire de photo, désolé, j'ai directement porté le portable chez un revendeur mac vers chez moi.

Je n'avais pas eu à faire directement avec apple, préférant aller directement chez le vendeur qui nous équipe au taf (des fois qu' Apple tousserait, je me disais que commercialement parlant, les types du coin mettraient la pression en cas de difficulté).
C'est apparemment ce qu'il s'est produit, puisque dans un mail qu'ils m'ont adressé, ils m'ont confirmé la prise en charge "exceptionnelle" après avoir bataillé ferme avec apple.

aujourd'hui, je me suis pris 1/4 d'heure pour contacter apple directement, au moins pour leur dire que j'étais pour le moins très étonné pour ne pas dire plus... de ce problème persistant.
je tenais à avoir aussi quelques explications concernant les nouvelles coques suite à un remplacement.
Je tiens à préciser que les 2 gars en ligne ont été très courtois (très bon accueil).

voilà ce que j'ai pu en tirer :


1) l*a partie supérieure (le plateau) est remplacée et bien prise en charge sans aucun problème en cas de fissure si l'ordi est couvert par la garantie*. La coque inférieure n'est quant à elle pas couverte (je ne pense pas que ce genre de fissure apparaissent sur cette pièce...).

Donc déjà, c'est plus positif. Du coup, je ne comprends pas le mess des revendeurs locaux qui m'ont assuré avoir bataillé ferme pour faire accepter la prise en charge... (je règlerai ça plus tard...).

2) les nouvelles coques installées en remplacement des pièces fissurées sont fabriquées de la même manière, aucune modification n'a été apportée...
Là, moins drôle !... en clair, le bidule peut t'exploser d'un moment à l'autre si t'es pas né sous la bonne étoile...
Je leur ai dit mon étonnement devant ce fait sachant que ce modèle est toujours en vente en neuf, que les forums parlent de ce problème depuis un certain moment.
Sur ce point le gars tape en touche, normal, lui y est pour rien, et en plus il est enregistré...

Donc en résumé, il y a un problème de fab (ce qui peut arriver) qui n'est toujours pas résolu sur ce modèle (ce qui en 2009 ne devrait plus arriver !!!)...

si t'es garanti, tu te sépares de ton ordi préféré quelques jours et il revient en forme, sans que tu casses le cochon, mais la chose peut se reproduire un peu n'importe quand...

Si t'es plus sous garantie, va chez carrefour chercher du sctoch us...


----------



## colbosc (24 Juillet 2009)

sur un 2.0 fabriqué en sept 07 mais acheté sur le refurb en mai 08, j'ai appelé ce matin Apple car le plastique gris sur le rebord main droite part en morceaux
sur ce mac (le seul sur 4 à la maison) pas d'AppleCare mais prise en charge du remplacement de la coque, la seule différence c'est que je dois le porter au lieu de me le faire enlever si j'avais l'AppleCare.
en 30 secondes, la personne chez Apple m'a dit ok pour la prise sous garantie du problème.


----------



## Frodon (25 Juillet 2009)

Personnellement, j'ai eu un MacBook Blanc Late 2006, et jamais eu de problème de "fissure" du plastique du trackpad (en fait qui n'a jamais eu de problème du tout). Et aujourd'hui il appartient a ma soeur et n'a toujours pas de problème.

Il faut dire cependant que quand le le ferme, je n'ai jamais laisser l'écran se fermer de lui même par l'action des aimant. Je trouve les aimants bien trop fort et j'ai donc toujours retenu la fermeture pour qu'elle se fasse en douceur sans aucun claquement (en plaçant mes index de chaque coté et en faisant en sorte que leur peau passe légèrement entre l'écran et le bottom case, pour faire "coussin" et empêcher l'action violente de l'aimant). Et j'ai demandé à ma soeur de faire bien attention à respecter ce principe.

Et je crois que cela aide énormément à éviter ce genre de désagrément. Du moins pour les fissures au niveau du plastique de la partie trackpad/clavier.
Donc selon moi, le problème de conception se situe surtout sur le système de fermeture aimanté, qui est trop violent. Car le plastique en lui même il me semble aussi solide que n'importe quel plastique industriel grand public de cette épaisseur.

Donc je demanderais à ceux qui ont eu ce soucis sur la partie plastique du trackpad/clavier, laissiez vous l'écran se fermer de lui même sous l'effet des aimant, c'est à dire donc avec un claquement audible?


----------



## patabule (25 Juillet 2009)

Grand merci pour ta remarque Frodon.

Perso, je fermais normalement, sans les "coussins".
par contre cela m'étonne ce claquement, je n'ai pas remarqué pour ma part un effet si important des aimants... le mien se ferme sans bruit.

Mais je prends note, ton message est très très bien venu.

MERCI de ce conseil, je vais appliquer dès la réception du bébé.

cool le Frodon


----------



## Frodon (26 Juillet 2009)

patabule a dit:


> Grand merci pour ta remarque Frodon.
> 
> Perso, je fermais normalement, sans les "coussins".
> par contre cela m'étonne ce claquement, je n'ai pas remarqué pour ma part un effet si important des aimants... le mien se ferme sans bruit.



Quand je dis claquement, ca ne veut pas dire qu'il s'entend très fortement. Le bruit de claquement est faible, mais il est audible, si on y prête attention.

Cela dit, j'aurais été Apple, étant donné ce problème, j'aurais changé la matière pour la partie trackpad/clavier en faveur d'une matière en métal, tel que de l'aluminium par exemple. Peinte comme il faut, la couleur aurait été similaire, mais la solidité aurait été bien meilleure qu'avec du plastique, surtout vu la faible épaisseur de la pièce.

Enfin, de toute façon, je pense que le design du MacBook Blanc sera revu à terme. Car il semble évident que les mises à jours récente sont là juste pour qu'il reste bon d'un point de vue fonctionnalités techniques, mais il y a des indices qui me semble t'il ne trompe pas, tel que la conservation du mini-DVI et du Firewire 400, alors que tout le reste de la gamme est passé au mini display-port et firewire 800, Mac Mini y compris.
Pour pas, ceci s'explique par le fait qu'ils attendent qu'un nouveau design pour changer l'organisation et le type des connecteurs.


----------



## kaiserben (26 Juillet 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Donc je demanderais à ceux qui ont eu ce soucis sur la partie plastique du trackpad/clavier, laissiez vous l'écran se fermer de lui même sous l'effet des aimant, c'est à dire donc avec un claquement audible?



Oui pas de claquement  Même les gens qui mettent des patins en plastique ont le même soucis.

 Là, je commence à voir apparaitre les marques des coins supérieurs. C'est très léger, il faut le mettre bien à la lumière pour le voir mais ça m'étonnerait pas que ça claque encore.


----------



## patabule (29 Juillet 2009)

ayé, macbook récupéré et pièce changée...
c'est reparti pour un tour donc, en espérant que la pièce tienne.

Maintenant, si d'autres ont leur solution préventive, je reste preneur.


----------



## christux (30 Juillet 2009)

J'ai eu le même problème il y a un mois avec un Macbook blanc de fin 2007. Il n'était plus sous garantie mais un réparateur agréé sur Grenoble a négocié auprès d'Apple et m'a changer le topcase pour pas un rond !

Bref Apple s'est bien lourdé sur la conception de la fermeture aimantée, mais ils assument en prenant en charge les réparations.


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (2 Août 2009)

Bon ça y'est, le bout de plastique est officiellement tombé, et ça fait la 3e fois je crois.
Mais 3e fois = 3e aller-retour à paris = au moins 60 euros. sans compter la fois où c'est le DD qui m'a lâché 
Par contre, il me semblait que pour certains appareils achetés depuis moins de x jours, UPS passait le prendre à domicile.
Je me demandais donc si, en expliquant que je suis étudiant et que c'est bien sympa d'aller à paris mais que ça finit par me coûter cher, il y aurait moyen qu'Apple fasse apple à UPS ?
Et/Ou (même si je ne me fais de toute façon pas trop d'illusions) de me changer toute la coque comme geste commercial. non ?

...bon...

non sérieusement, un conseil ?


----------



## Frodon (3 Août 2009)

kaiserben a dit:


> Même les gens qui mettent des patins en plastique ont le même soucis..



Je dirais même que mettre des patins en plastique est loin d'être une bonne idée selon moi. Déjà parce que ca n'amortis pas grand chose le plastique, mais surtout parce que ca ne peut qu'aggraver les chose, puisque cela ne fera qu'accroître l'appui sur les deux coins, et en plus cela peut favoriser les déformation du boîtier de la partie écran.

Le mieux est soit de ne rien mettre et de faire attention lorsqu'on le ferme, qu'il se ferme très doucement, et aussi lorsqu'on le transporte, qu'il ne subisse pas de pression, ce que j'ai fait personnellement et avec succès jusqu'à maintenant. Soit mettre du caoutchouc très fin et souple sur tout le tour de l'écran (comme sur les Macbook Unibody quoi) et sans aucune différence de niveau (ce qui nécessiterait donc de limer les appuis d'origine).


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2009)

il ce murmure que Apple aurai trouvé une solution au problème, mais c'est pas le changement des plastique du top case


----------



## colbosc (6 Août 2009)

le réparateur me dit que c'est seulement l'appui des poignets qui casse le plastique fin à cet endroit, soit en bordure. Cela arrive souvent à droite quand on utilise plus le trackpad qu'une souris.


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2009)

colbosc a dit:


> le réparateur me dit que c'est seulement l'appui des poignets qui casse le plastique fin à cet endroit, soit en bordure. Cela arrive souvent à droite quand on utilise plus le trackpad qu'une souris.



c'est surtout qu'il y a plus de droitier que de gaucher


----------



## colbosc (7 Août 2009)

oui c'est vraiment l'utilisation du trackpad quand les poignets (des gauchers ou droitiers) ne sont pas sur les repose-mains mais sur l'angle, là où le plastoc est un peu toc, c'est-à-dire très fin.


----------



## christux (11 Août 2009)

colbosc a dit:


> le réparateur me dit que c'est seulement l'appui des poignets qui casse le plastique fin à cet endroit, soit en bordure. Cela arrive souvent à droite quand on utilise plus le trackpad qu'une souris.


Chez moi ça a cassé des deux cotés, à une semaine d'intervalle, aux endroits précis où les patins en plastiques cognent le topcase. Le réparateur m'a confirmé que c'est le fait de fermer le Macbook qui casse le topcase, et que dans 2 ans ça m'arrivera de nouveau...


----------



## estcethomas (12 Août 2009)

christux a dit:


> Chez moi ça a cassé des deux cotés, à une semaine d'intervalle, aux endroits précis où les patins en plastiques cognent le topcase. Le réparateur m'a confirmé que c'est le fait de fermer le Macbook qui casse le topcase, et que dans 2 ans ça m'arrivera de nouveau...



Et pourtant si tu remontes un peu tu trouveras des personnes ui ne ferment jamais leur macbook et qui ont eu des problèmes aussi!


----------



## christux (12 Août 2009)

Dans ce cas Apple s'est vraiment lourdé de chez lourdé sur cette coque ! C'est vraiment pas normal que le seul poids des poignets puisse casser la coque, le système de fermeture ça peut se comprendre, mais là ...

[mode parano]
Moi je dis, c'est une conspiration mondiale pour nous faire passer au unibody !
[/mode parano]


----------



## macdaisy (17 Août 2009)

Donc voilà mon témoignage sur cette affaire de fissures : j'ai constaté sur mon macbook de 2007 une fissure en juin 2009. Suite à la lecture de témoignages sur ce forum, j'ai décidé d'envoyer mon petit ordi en réparation pendant mes vacances. Je suis allée à la boutique Apple de ma ville. Ils m'ont dit d'appeler le service clients Apple pour faire ouvrir un dossier de prise en charge (car l y aurait une prise en charge) et ensuite de leur apporter l'ordi. J'ai donc appelé dit que mon topcase était fissuré et donné le numéro des série. je suis retournée à la boutique. Ils ont pris mon mac et une semaine après il était de retour (avant moi). Je l'ai récuppéré ce matin tout neuf, l'air plus solide.
Le remplacement du topcase ne m'a couté qu'un appel au services client Apple.


----------



## macbook et imac (18 Août 2009)

En tant que possesseur d'un MacBook blanc, année 2008 j'ai pus constaté il y a peu une fissure au niveau des aiments de fermeture. Mon MAC n'est plus sous garantie depuis 3 mois, je suis un peu en colère mais je suppose qu'il ne me reste plus qu'à payer ... Savez vous s'il y a moyen de s'arranger avec APPLE même avec la garantie expiré depuis 3 mois, en voyant que c'est un problème très répendu et absolument anormal ...?

 Merci et à bientôt


----------



## sylko (18 Août 2009)

macbook et imac a dit:


> En tant que possesseur d'un MacBook blanc, année 2008 j'ai pus constaté il y a peu une fissure au niveau des aiments de fermeture. Mon MAC n'est plus sous garantie depuis 3 mois, je suis un peu en colère mais je suppose qu'il ne me reste plus qu'à payer ... Savez vous s'il y a moyen de s'arranger avec APPLE même avec la garantie expiré depuis 3 mois, en voyant que c'est un problème très répendu et absolument anormal ...?
> 
> Merci et à bientôt



Non, tu n'auras rien à payer. Le topcase de ton portable sera changé, même après la garantie échue. Pas de panique. Il te suffit de l'apporter dans un centre agréé.


----------



## Frodon (18 Août 2009)

macbook et imac a dit:


> En tant que possesseur d'un MacBook blanc, année 2008 j'ai pus constaté il y a peu une fissure au niveau des aiments de fermeture. Mon MAC n'est plus sous garantie depuis 3 mois, je suis un peu en colère mais je suppose qu'il ne me reste plus qu'à payer ... Savez vous s'il y a moyen de s'arranger avec APPLE même avec la garantie expiré depuis 3 mois, en voyant que c'est un problème très répendu et absolument anormal ...?
> 
> Merci et à bientôt



Si c'est le problème dont il est question ici, c'est à dire des fissures au niveau de bord de devant du plastique où se trouve le trackpad, alors oui, il sera pris en réparation gratuitement même hors garantie.

Soit un truc de ce genre:


----------



## macbook et imac (21 Août 2009)

Je vous remercie, je vais appelé le centre de réparation . Et vive Apple, j'en est 3 est je suis ravis, 3 porches sur mon bureau, le rêve qui est réalité =).


----------



## Jojo's bimbo (22 Août 2009)

Salut !!!
Cela m'est arrivé deux fois et à chaque fois le SAV Apple était à la hauteur. Il faut téléphoner pour demander une autorisation de réparation gratuite (n° SAV sur le site de Apple en 0800), si OK, ils te donnent un n° de dossier, puis tu dépose ton Mac Book soit chez où tu l'as acheté, soit chez BEmac et en une semaine voir moins tu le récupères. Cela a même fonctionné pour le Mac d'une copine après la garantie d'un an.


----------



## figatellus (24 Août 2009)

Même chose pour moi pour mon MacBook de 2007 qui commençait à se fissurer.

Malgré la garantie expirée, j'ai eu droit à un numéro de dossier afin de la faire réparer.


----------



## jimi hendrix (31 Août 2009)

Bonjour ! 

J'ai aussi appeler apple pour une réparation des plusieurs fissures, mais il m'ont dis qu'ils ne peuvent prendre en charge QUE la partie qui tient le clavier ( la fissure au niveau de la fermeture aimanté ) mais pas la coque inférieure (ou j'ai plus de 5 fissures quand même ... ).

Est-ce normale de leur par ? 

Merci à bientot !


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2009)

jimi hendrix a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> J'ai aussi appeler apple pour une réparation des plusieurs fissures, mais il m'ont dis qu'ils ne peuvent prendre en charge QUE la partie qui tient le clavier ( la fissure au niveau de la fermeture aimanté ) mais pas la coque inférieure (ou j'ai plus de 5 fissures quand même ... ).
> 
> ...



oui, et c'est déjà expliquer dans le sujet  pas plus loin que les pages 53 et 54


----------



## jimi hendrix (31 Août 2009)

ha mince :/ j'ai pas trop eu le courage de voir les 57 pages du sujet ^^ Je vais les survoler un peu  

merci


----------



## Joachim du Balay (31 Août 2009)

ah tiens   

je n'ai que 28 pages...comment je vais à la page 57 ?

 :rateau:


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

La différence tient au réglages personnels de tes accès au forum, il y a 1107 posts maintenant sur ce fil.


----------



## kaos (31 Août 2009)

colbosc a dit:


> le réparateur me dit que c'est seulement l'appui des poignets qui casse le plastique fin à cet endroit, soit en bordure. Cela arrive souvent à droite quand on utilise plus le trackpad qu'une souris.




c'est faux !:mouais:

Mummm ces fissures en font encore baver quelques uns à ce que je vois .... moi depuis le changement au SAV , le nouveau Topcase tiens le coup , mais faut dire que j'ai rajouté les fameux patins en plastique


----------



## Joachim du Balay (1 Septembre 2009)

est-ce que tu insères la feuille de mousse fournie avec le MB, quand tu fermes l'écran ? il me semble que ça doit protéger aussi, et même mieux, puisque ça répartit la pression sur une plus grande surface, en plus ça obture l'espace partout, ce qui évite le passage de poussière, ou miettes diverses...


pickwick a dit:


> La différence tient au réglages personnels de tes accès au forum, il y a 1107 posts maintenant sur ce fil.


bien sûr, c'était pour indiquer qu'il vaut mieux citer le n° du message (en haut à gauche)...


----------



## nin (3 Septembre 2009)

Salut,

Mon MacBook de mi 2007 n'a pas échappé à la règle de la fissure.

Comme vous j'ai téléphoné à Apple afin d'avoir un numéro de dossier me permettant d'éviter le paiement de la réparation.

J'ai ensuite apporté mon Mac dans un centre Apple agréé. Enfin, ils n'ont pas commandé de pièce mais renvoyé mon mac en réparation dans la grande couronne parisienne.

Quelqu'un sait combien de temps cela prendra, environ ? J'ai un autre Mac certes mais je bosse avec les deux :/

Merci à vous,

Nin.


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (10 Septembre 2009)

Même à la fnac ça met moins d'une semaine.
D'ailleurs, j'ai récupéré mon MacBook récemment, en précisant fissure de la coque et disque dur HS.
Ils ont changé la coque, le disque dur (d'ailleurs, un 160 go à la place d'un 120, héhéhé), mais également le port infrarouge et donc la LED frontale qui ne s'allumait plus, sans que ce soit indiqué sur l'ordre de réparation. Je suis content


----------



## phoenixx (11 Septembre 2009)

Le mien s'est encore fissuré, alors qu'il est sorti du SAV pour le même problème il y a un an...

Existe-t-il, mis à part la mousse, d'autres types "d'amortisseurs" ?

Tiens et mon frère a également eu le même problème, mais ils ont refusé le retour car son MacBook avait plus de 3 ans. Je n'étais pas au courant de cette limitation....


----------



## kaos (12 Septembre 2009)

phoenixx a dit:


> Le mien s'est encore fissuré, alors qu'il est sorti du SAV pour le même problème il y a un an...
> 
> Existe-t-il, mis à part la mousse, d'autres types "d'amortisseurs" ?
> 
> Tiens et mon frère a également eu le même problème, mais ils ont refusé le retour car son MacBook avait plus de 3 ans. Je n'étais pas au courant de cette limitation....




Oui il existe des petits/micro tampons en plastique transparents qui sont super efficaces , et en plus si tu regardes ton macbook fermé tu verras que c'est pas droit , ces mini patins permettent une fermeture droite et amortissent le choc de la fermeture ... a la base dans la doc ils disent d'en mettre 8 autour de l'ecran , mais c est bidon , j'en ai mis que 2 en haut à coté des "bosses" et je sens que ça joue bien son rôle .

Je ne me souviens plus ou j'ai commandé ces patins ni même leur nom mais c'était super cher pour ce que c'est ... genre 15 euros pour 10 patins

Si vous le souhaitez contactez moi par MP , il me reste de quoi protéger 3 macbook 







La couleur rouge c'est juste un film plastique qu'on enlève , le patin est transparent et pratiquement invisible


----------



## poussun (12 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, je me suis inscrite pour faire part de mon probleme..
je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire les 5x pages (j'en ai lu quelques unes quand meme =p)
  J'ai moi aussi la malchance d'avoir un macbook fissuré suite a une chute..
La fissure est toute petite (elle ne se voit quasiment pas) mais le probleme est que cette fissure se trouve : 1) sur la coque interieur, cad qu'elle n'est pas la ou se trouve les habituelles fissures, pres du clavier (elle se trouve a gauche de la webcam, tout pres du coin gauche) 
    2) le macbok concercé est un macbook "classique", cad blanc. (13'')
   J'ai aussi un autre probleme avec, le mac, en tombant, a abimer l'entrée audio (sortie audio ? J'ai jamais su le nom) enfin l'endroit ou on l'on branche les écouteurs-enceintes.
 Depuis, le "trou" est eclairé par une lumiere rouge, et il m'est impossible d'écouter de la musique sans enceintes (et encore, ca bug joliment)
  J'aurai voulu savoir si la garantie Applecare couvrait tout ses soucis, et les démarches a faire..pour pouvoir le reparer..
 J'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait se rendre dans un centre apple agrée (il y en a un en bas de chez moi) mais ensuite ? Que dire, que faire ?
 Ah et a votre avis, en combien de temps peut se derouler la reparation (j'ai un clavier US, ca change qqchose ?) ? Je suis étudiante et je vous avoue avoir énormement besoin d'un ordinateur pour mes études..(1 semaine avant la rentrée...youpiii...)
 En esperant avoir ete assez precise, merci d'avance pour vos reponses ! ^^


----------



## MNR (12 Septembre 2009)

Si les dégâts proviennent d'une chute, normalement c'est pas couvert par la garantie. Que ce soit la garantie normale ou l'applecare qui n'est qu'une prolongation de la garantie normale et... malheureusement pas un précieux "sésame" pour tout réparer. 
La réparation des fissures est un problème reconnu par Apple comme étant un défaut de leur machine. Si tu as fait tombé ton macbook, c'est un dégât qui provient de l'utilisateur.

Le tout est de voir si Apple se rend compte que le dégât provient de la chute. Tu ne perds rien à essayer de toute façon. 
Pour la durée, moi j'ai dépose mon macbook directement dans un centre de réparation Apple et ça a pris deux jours. Pour le clavier "qwerty" ne posera pas de problème pour Apple. Le mien a déja été réparé deux fois dans un autre pays que là ou je l'ai acheté. 
J'espère que ça t'aidera.


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (12 Septembre 2009)

Petit rappel : avec un peu (beaucoup ?) de chance, ton assurance peut couvrir le remboursement des réparations en cas de casse. Enfin, ça dépend de ton contrat bien sûr. Bonne chance en tout cas, j'aimerai pas être dans ta situation


----------



## frolick10 (20 Septembre 2009)

Apres avoir récupéré le numéro de prise en charge hors garantie d'apple il y a 1 ou 2 ans d'un macbook black, j'ai enfin pu faire réparer le top case.

L'arrivé d'un APR dans ma ville il y a peu , a facilité les choses... 

Pour info, bien que le gérant de l'apr ait noté le numéro (/garantie), il m'a dit qu'il n'y avait pas besoin de telephoner à apple car les techniciens sont abilités à demander un numéro de prise en charge directement.

Voilà j'espère que cela ne se reproduira pas ou qu'apple prendra en charge encore longtemps ce problème récurent....


----------



## sabze (31 Octobre 2009)

Salut, je viens de raccrocher d'avec Apple et je suis verte de rage. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider? J'ai amené mon mac book de 2007 dans un centre apple mercredi pour faire remplacer le top case. C'était déjà la deuxième fois, et je pensais qu'il n'y aurait pas de souci. En fait, ils ont commencé par m'envoyer dans un autre centre au prétexte qu'ils ne pouvaient pas régler ce problème eux-même, parce qu'il fallait faire vérifier mon numéro de série (?...). Dans le centre suivant, la technicienne regarde ma machine et me dit que la cassure sur le plastique autour du trackpad va être prise en charge mais celle du bezel ne sera pas. Je lui explique que je ne vois pas pourquoi vu que le probleme est le même, que cela se produit surement à force de fermer la machine et que c'est la même matiere et dans les deux cas autour des petits plots qui empêchent la fermeture. Elle ne répond rien et je crois qu'elle a compris. Or hier, je reçois un mail: un devis de la boîte pour réparation du fameux bezel: 100 euros et des farfouillettes!... Coup de fil au sav de Apple puisque le centre n'est pas joignable et ne rappelle pas quand on laisse à leur demande un message sur leur répondeur. Technicien niveau 1 de Apple me passe technicienne niveau 2 qui me confirme que ce n'est pas pris en charge. Pourtant, sur des forums, j'ai lu que le bezel est pris en charge, elle me dit qu'il ne faut pas faire confiance aux forums. Elle comprend bien que c'est le même probleme mais des ingénieurs de chez Apple ont décidé que autour de l'écran,c'est pas pareil que autour du trackpad. 
Moi, je deviens folle, je me sens flouée, surtout que vu mon budget, ma machine a représenté un investissement très important pour moi, et que bien sûr, je n'ai pas les moyens de m'offrir une répa à 100 euros....
Qui peut m'aider? Je vais écrire au service relation client de Apple, mais est-ce que ca va servir à quelque chose? Et si j'écrivais à la dgccrf ou:et à 60 millions de consommateurs?...
Franchement, je prends toute suggestion....


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2009)

Apple ne prend en charge que le changement de top case, les changements de façade ne font pas l'objet d'exception de garantie


----------



## sabze (31 Octobre 2009)

Ça veut dire quoi "façade"? Parce que j'ai lu qu'on changeait la coque (pourtant,je vois pas bien le rapport), qu'on change le tour du trackpad (ça, ils me le changent), mais pas juste ce petit bout de plastique (le même que celui qui est autour du trackpad d'ailleurs) qui entoure l'écran?...
Bon, et sinon, c'est compliqué de changer un bezel? Parce qu'en soit c'est pas super cher, c'est la main d'oeuvre qui coûte cher...


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2009)

c'est la façade écran (la partie qui entoure ton écran), c'est juste chiant a changer quand on a pas le coup de mains


----------



## sabze (31 Octobre 2009)

chiant, c'est long ou casse-pipe? Si c'est long, je peux essayer, y'a un tutoriel quelque part?


----------



## frolick10 (30 Novembre 2009)

frolick10 a dit:


> ...Voilà j'espère que cela ne se reproduira pas ou qu'apple prendra en charge encore longtemps ce problème récurent....



Bon, 2 macbook dans la famille, après le noir réparé recemment, c'est le macbook blanc qui à le même problème... :mouais:


----------



## golondrina (4 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Juste pour vous signaler que moi aussi, même problème sur MB blanc, acheté il y a un an et demi....
C' est arrivé alors qu' il n' était plus sous garantie, alors.... il va rester comme ça !!!


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (5 Décembre 2009)

C'est comme tu veux mais le problème est généralement pris en charge même après l'expiration de la garantie


----------



## macinside (5 Décembre 2009)

Schwarzer Stern a dit:


> C'est comme tu veux mais le problème est généralement pris en charge même après l'expiration de la garantie



jusqu'a 3 ans après la date d'achat exactement


----------



## golondrina (6 Décembre 2009)

Eh bien, merci pour cette nouvelle qui me réjouit. 
Je vais donc m' en occuper aussitôt que possible, d' autant plus que je viens juste de m' apercevoir que ça se fissure à droite ET à gauche maintenant.

Je viens donc de bricoler un système pour que le capot ne claque plus : j' ai mis à chaque extrémité deux petits morceaux de joint isolant pour fenêtre (auto-collants) et, ainsi, le couvercle n' est jamais entièrement rabattu (donc plus de claquement qui va fissurer) mais presque quand même... (c' est quand même plus pratique pour le transporter dans les escaliers  plutôt que de le laisser ouvert).

J' ai un autre problème : plus de son interne ! Cela semble aussi un problème "normal" !!! :  après m' être branchée en son externe, je n' ai plus jamais pu avoir de son interne. J' ai bien "titillé" l' entrée avec trombonne, cure-dent, pour débloquer tout ça et que l' ordi cesse de croire qu' il était toujours branché en son externe... pas moyen 

Je n' ai pas encore osé le donner à réparer parce que je redoute le délai de réparation.
Ce mois-ci, avec les fêtes de fin d' années, pensez-vous que celui-ci sera plus long ? Moi oui. Et vous ?

Et enfin, y-a-t-il un risque que je perde des données en le donnant en réparation, même si ce ne sont que des problèmes techniques/mécaniques ?


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (7 Décembre 2009)

Oui, il y a toujours un risque de perte de données, et même sans retour en SAV donc si tu n'as pas de sauvegarde il est de toute façon grand temps d'en faire une 
Pour le délai, je ne crois pas que ça devrait mettre beaucoup plus de temps qu'à l'accoutumé si tu leur donnes dans la semaine.
Pour le son bloqué bah euh^^moi c'est revenu tout seul après quelques jours, alors que j'avais arrêté d'y toucher.


----------



## OmeGa94 (7 Janvier 2010)

Salut !
Je suis victime du phénomène de fissure au niveau de la coque inférieure près de l'extraction d'air.
Mon macbook est de fin mars 2009 donc encore garantie, le changement de la coque rentre dans le cadre de la garantie ?!!
Merci pour vos réponses ... je suis un peu deg pour un portable qui à seulement 9 mois ...


----------



## OmeGa94 (8 Janvier 2010)

Personne ne sait si ça passe dans la garantie annuelle ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2010)

OmeGa94 a dit:


> Personne ne sait si ça passe dans la garantie annuelle ?



La réponse est déjà marqué, personne ne te répondra avec la réponse juste au dessus .....

Réponse donné deux fois sur cette page. :mouais:


----------



## OmeGa94 (9 Janvier 2010)

Je lis souvent les fissures au niveau du repose poignet ou autour de l'écran mais pas sur la coque inférieure pres de l'extraction d'air !
Les cas ou j'ai lu le meme problème le mb n'était plus sous garantie de ce fait Apple ne garantissait pas cette réparation, par contre ils continuaient de changer la partie supérieure avec le clavier trackpad.
D'où ma question .. je pense avoir lu quelques 10aines de pages de ce topic pourtant !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2010)

OmeGa94 a dit:


> Je lis souvent les fissures au niveau du repose poignet ou autour de l'écran mais pas sur la coque inférieure pres de l'extraction d'air !
> Les cas ou j'ai lu le meme problème le mb n'était plus sous garantie de ce fait Apple ne garantissait pas cette réparation, par contre ils continuaient de changer la partie supérieure avec le clavier trackpad.
> D'où ma question .. je pense avoir lu quelques 10aines de pages de ce topic pourtant !



Mais le tient est sous garantie la question ne se pose même pas, tu vas au SAV, même si il te dise non tu auras essayé .

Il faut pas tout le temps se fier a ce que disent les autres et aller voire par soi même parfois


----------



## golondrina (26 Janvier 2010)

ça y est, c'est fait, la coque est changée : on m'a dit que c'était un problème de série et que si mon ordi avait un numéro de série correspondant à ce problème, elle serait changée gratuitement - ce qui a été fait en deux jours...
j'avais amené l'ordi à la fnac, où je l'avais acheté - qui m'a indiqué un autre centre agrée d'Ingenierie informatique (car j'avais, en même temps, un autre problème à régler et j'hésitais devant le prix du devis à la fnac).


----------



## maxime350 (27 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je possède un MacBook acheté en Octobre 2008 qui se fissure également :/
J'ai bien lu que c'était pris en charge par Apple même en dehors de la garantie 

Par contre, j'ai changé mon disque dur par un 250 Go (au lieu du 160 de série).
Et j'ai mon écran qui à subi la loi d'un verre de lait ... du coup j'ai une partie en bas de mon écran qui garde quelques séquelles.

Du coup je voulais savoir si Apple procédait au changement du Mac ou simplement à la partie de la coque abîmée ?

Merci,
Maxime


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (28 Janvier 2010)

Apple changera uniquement la coque, en toute logique


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2010)

Petite question : La jaunissement est toujours pris en charge par Apple sur les MacBook blancs ?

Merci !


----------



## maxime350 (2 Février 2010)

Merci eddy pour ta réponse !
Je crois les doigts pour en avoir un Refurb avec un bel écran tout propre !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai actuellement un problème de fissure au niveau d'un macbook blanc de juillet 2007, légèrement différent de celui évoqué (majoritairement) ici bien que j'ai déjà du faire changer 2 fois le topcase. 

En fait, les fissures en plus de sur le topcase, apparaissent sur le tour d'écran du macbook. 
Cela a commencé avec 2 fissures au dessus des patins en haut de l'écran puis une grande centrale au dessus de l'isight, en en ce moment, elles apparaissent sur les cotés de l'écran et bon, ça se propage assez sérieusement. 

Toutes ces fissures apparaissent sur la plaque de plastique qui entoure l'écran, celle où est écrit macbook en fait. 
Je tiens à préciser que je ne fais pas subir de traitement particulier à mon macbook, c'est apparu dans le cadre d'une utilisation tout à fait normale. 

Bref, j'ai fait changer le topcase également fissuré il y a une semaine par un apple premium reseller qui m'a bien spécifié que ce problème de fissures autour de l'écran n'était pas pris en charge par apple contrairement au topcase.

Je lui ai donc demandé s'il était possible de changer la pièce (après devis), ce qui est selon le vendeur possible mais, selon lui, il faudrait certainement changer la dalle en même temps que le "tour d'écran".

Mais bon, vu les prix visiblement exorbitants demandés par apple pour changer les écrans et sachant que celui de mon macbook fonctionne encore parfaitement l'idée ne me plait pas trop.

D'autant plus que le tour d'écran est indépendant de la dalle (ouais il commence à se décoller en plus là ) et que je ne comprends pas pourquoi il serait impossible de le changer indépendamment de cette dernière.

En tout cas, l'enlever sans toucher à l'écran semble possible donc je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas en remettre une sans changer l'écran.

Donc j'aimerai savoir si quelqu'un avait déjà eu ce problème, son éventuelle résolution ou alors si je ferai mieux d'appeler apple directement pour avoir un devis. 

J'ai vraiment du mal à croire que la dalle doive être impérativement changée en même temps que le tour de l'écran.
Merci d'avance !


----------



## mutafukaz (27 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Juste un petit message pour dire que le problème de topcase est pris en charge au-delà de trois ans.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2010)

Pour le contour écran , cherche bezel sur ebay.

Il se change sans changer la dalle , c'est évident .


----------



## carbonim (1 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même soucis que tout le monde.
Mais voila, je n'aurais pas le droit à la réparation et prise en charge d'apple.

Mon résumé. J'ai vu vos postes sur ce forum, j'ai moi même un macbook largement fissuré, en plusieurs endroits et au endroits indiqués. J'ai apporté mon macbook au centre apple réparation le plus proche. Ils ont fait des photos et ils ont envoyés le tout à apple en me disant que cela était effectivement pris en charge au-delà de la garantie le tout en me donnant RDV 3 jours plus tard le temps de commander la pièce.

MAIS, je viens de recevoir un coup de fil du magasin, apple n'a pas pris en charge le dossier car mon Macbook à plus de 3 ans (achat 09/2006).
J'appelle apple qui me confirme que mon ordinateur présente le défaut mais que je ne serais pas pris en charge. Le conseiller (sic!) apple m'explique que je dois écrire une lettre au centre européen en irlande en faisant référence à un article de loi européen (qu'il ne m'a pas mentionné) pour fair "plier" apple".

*C'est du grand ridicule.*

Voila. Donc cette réparation n'est pas systématique et j'aurais mieux fait de tomber sur vos post plus tôt.


----------



## cedfromn (1 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

man macbook également fissuré au niveau de l'extraction d'air / charnière.... j'ai appelé apple et en fait il s'agit d'une usure normale , toujours transporté en housse, jamais eu de choc. J'ai vu des posts qui disaient qu'en appuyant avec des organismes types 60millions conso ça passait, qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2010)

cedfromn a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> man macbook également fissuré au niveau de l'extraction d'air / charnière.... j'ai appelé apple et en fait il s'agit d'une usure normale , toujours transporté en housse, jamais eu de choc. J'ai vu des posts qui disaient qu'en appuyant avec des organismes types 60millions conso ça passait, qu'en pensez vous?



si ce que tu a remplacer a cela : 







Cela s'appel des Hairlines, Apple ne le couvre pas (c'est juste comestique  )


----------



## zazaetlolotte (3 Mars 2010)

Chez moi aussi, 3 fissures ou le plastique a craqué : en bas de part et d'autre du clavier et en haut, les 3, en moins de 1 semaine !


----------



## cedfromn (6 Mars 2010)

Bonjour 
voici un peu le genre de fissures que j'ai et pas de prise en charge... pb esthétique 

http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/1/26/695613//06032010199.jpg

Qqun connait ce pb?

cdt,


----------



## macinside (6 Mars 2010)

cedfromn a dit:


> Bonjour
> voici un peu le genre de fissures que j'ai et pas de prise en charge... pb esthétique
> 
> http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/1/26/695613//06032010199.jpg
> ...



c'est expliquer 2 posts au dessus


----------



## Nittakool (10 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, 
j'ai acheté un MacBook blanc en juin 2009, j'ai d'abord remarqué des petites fissures sous les ventilos et sur la face avant, depuis, il y'a du jeu dans les charnières de l'écran, ainsi qu'un décollement du bottom case, en bas a gauche. Rien de très gênant sauf si cela venait a casser un jour. 
Mon MacBook était encore sous garantie, je l'ai ramené a iclg, ils m'ont répondu que le programme de remplacement des coques était terminé et m'ont fait un devis de 450, pour une machine de 850, sans aucune réparation hardware nécessaire... 
Qu'est ce que je peux faire pour forcer Apple a me faire la réparation sans que cela ne me coûte rien ?

Merci d'avance,
Nittak


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Mars 2010)

Logiquement, tu as au moins 1 an de garantie Apple. 
Ça devrais pas te coûter un rond. 

Commence par les appeler eux.


----------



## Nittakool (10 Mars 2010)

Tu as un numéro a me donner stp, j'ai été incapable de trouver un numéro direct vers le sav, et mon MacBook est toujours chez iclg donc je fais tout a partir de l'iPhone, ce qui est un peu chiant x)


----------



## nadmik83 (10 Mars 2010)

Nittakool a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai acheté un MacBook blanc en juin 2009, j'ai d'abord remarqué des petites fissures sous les ventilos et sur la face avant, depuis, il y'a du jeu dans les charnières de l'écran, ainsi qu'un décollement du bottom case, en bas a gauche. Rien de très gênant sauf si cela venait a casser un jour.
> Mon MacBook était encore sous garantie, je l'ai ramené a iclg, ils m'ont répondu que le programme de remplacement des coques était terminé et m'ont fait un devis de 450, pour une machine de 850, sans aucune réparation hardware nécessaire...
> Qu'est ce que je peux faire pour forcer Apple a me faire la réparation sans que cela ne me coûte rien ?
> ...


Votre message a attiré toute mon attention. Voila, j'ai acheté un mac book le 17 décembre 2009. Au mois de février, après un mois de non utilisation de l'ordinateur, puisque nous étions absent, j'ai allumé l'ordinateur, et l'écran était comme fissuré de l'intérieur, sans choc extérieur bien sur, je le bichonne comme un bijou. Je l'ai emmené chez un réparateur agrée, qui a écrit très clairement sur le bon voir pour échange avec apple car pas de choc extérieur, et apple a refusé la prise en charge et demande 480&#8364; de réparations. L'écran de l'ordinateur laisse paraître comme une implosion de l'intérieur. Bref, après multiples échanges téléphoniques, apple reste sur sa décision et ne prend pas en charge. Je ne compte pas en rester là.


----------



## Nittakool (10 Mars 2010)

Le problème n'est pas tout a fait le même, le votre a l'air un peu plus embêtant tout de même, puis je savoir quel numéro avez vous appelé ?  Mais je vous comprend, si l'on achète chez Apple, c'est en particulier pour la qualité des produits qui peut justifier le prix, mais au niveau du sav, c'est un peu aléatoire =\


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2010)

Nittakool a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai acheté un MacBook blanc en juin 2009, j'ai d'abord remarqué des petites fissures sous les ventilos et sur la face avant, depuis, il y'a du jeu dans les charnières de l'écran, ainsi qu'un décollement du bottom case, en bas a gauche. Rien de très gênant sauf si cela venait a casser un jour.
> Mon MacBook était encore sous garantie, je l'ai ramené a iclg, ils m'ont répondu que le programme de remplacement des coques était terminé et m'ont fait un devis de 450, pour une machine de 850, sans aucune réparation hardware nécessaire...
> Qu'est ce que je peux faire pour forcer Apple a me faire la réparation sans que cela ne me coûte rien ?
> ...



comme indiqué plus haut 



macinside a dit:


> si ce que tu a remplacer a cela :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h47 ----------




nadmik83 a dit:


> Votre message a attiré toute mon attention. Voila, j'ai acheté un mac book le 17 décembre 2009. Au mois de février, après un mois de non utilisation de l'ordinateur, puisque nous étions absent, j'ai allumé l'ordinateur, et l'écran était comme fissuré de l'intérieur, sans choc extérieur bien sur, je le bichonne comme un bijou. Je l'ai emmené chez un réparateur agrée, qui a écrit très clairement sur le bon voir pour échange avec apple car pas de choc extérieur, et apple a refusé la prise en charge et demande 480 de réparations. L'écran de l'ordinateur laisse paraître comme une implosion de l'intérieur. Bref, après multiples échanges téléphoniques, apple reste sur sa décision et ne prend pas en charge. Je ne compte pas en rester là.



photos SVP, mais il n'y a aucun rapport, merci de crée un nouveau sujet


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Mars 2010)

Va sur cette page, et met le numéros de série de ton MacBook, pour voir où en est la garantie : 
https://selfsolve.apple.com/GetWarranty.do

Le numéro de téléphone devrais être 0805 540 003


----------



## Nittakool (10 Mars 2010)

@ macinside : merci, donc je suis fixé pour les fissures, par contre pour le coin du bottom case soulevé, vous croyez ça peut être sujet a remplacement ?   @ Leyry : merci beaucoup, bon courage pour la suite 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h01 ----------

* soulèvement du top case, plutôt


----------



## Doerpi (13 Avril 2010)

Salut 



> Voici une photo prise par un autre internaute qui as le même souci que moi :
> http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/2453/dsc04414yb5.jpg


Est ce possible de faire réparer ça ? Changer la coque ?
À quel tarif ?  et Où ?

Mon MB n'est plus sous garantie depuis 1 an environ 

Merci d'avance


----------



## ThomasBdx (14 Avril 2010)

plusieurs personnes que je connais qui ont cette même version de MB ont exactement le même soucis (je pense qu'Apple a lancé la coque Unibody pour éviter ce soucis...) et beh il ont arraché le morceau qui tombait et continue à s'en servir comme ça malheureusement... Cela ne reste qu'esthétique


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2010)

il n'y a pas de limite de garantie dans le temps, la seule limite est 3 changements sur la même machine.

Donc:
Contacte un centre apple agrée, donne leur le numéro de série de ta machine (menu pomme/a propos de ce mac, double clique sur la version du logiciel) et hop quelques jours après ta machine est équipée d'un "top case" tout neuf pour la modique somme de 0 euros.


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2010)

naas a dit:


> il n'y a pas de limite de garantie dans le temps, la seule limite est 3 changements sur la même machine.
> 
> Donc:
> Contacte un centre apple agrée, donne leur le numéro de série de ta machine (menu pomme/a propos de ce mac, double clique sur la version du logiciel) et hop quelques jours après ta machine est équipée d'un "top case" tout neuf pour la modique somme de 0 euros.



Si Si, la limite est de 3 ans après la date d'achat


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Si Si, la limite est de 3 ans après la date d'achat


 mackie
Je le croyais aussi, jusqu'à hier ou j'ai eu l'agréable surprise d'apprendre que c'était maintenant pris en compte comme décrit ci avant.


Appel apple ( je l'aime bien celle là  ), je te parie une mousse :love:


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2010)

naas a dit:


> mackie
> Je le croyais aussi, jusqu'à hier ou j'ai eu l'agréable surprise d'apprendre que c'était maintenant pris en compte comme décrit ci avant.
> 
> 
> Appel apple ( je l'aime bien celle là  ), je te parie une mousse :love:



C'est le jeux du double discours, pour les réparateurs c'est 3 ans, si tu appel Apple c'est pas limité, dans la serie fait ce que je dis, mais pas ce que je fais


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2010)

macinside a dit:


> C'est le jeux du double discours, pour les réparateurs c'est 3 ans, si tu appel Apple c'est pas limité, dans la serie fait ce que je dis, mais pas ce que je fais



D'après la gentille dame de l'apple care, ls viennent de changer leur position très récemment, probablement que l'information n'a pas été encore diffusée, ou qu'ils ... attendent un peu


----------



## naas (16 Avril 2010)

Mackie, comment savoir si la référence du "top case" commence par 661 ou 922 ?
car d'après ce que j'ai compris, une des deux références tu peux garder le clavier l'autre non. (échange standard ou non)


----------



## aerre (16 Avril 2010)

Ce que dit naas c'est qu'on peut de nouveau faire changer le top case sans frais hors garantie comme cela a été possible à une période donnée révolue jusqu'à si récemment que personne n'est au courant ? (respirez!)


----------



## naas (16 Avril 2010)

aerre a dit:


> Ce que dit naas c'est qu'on peut de nouveau faire changer le top case sans frais hors garantie comme cela a été possible à une période donnée révolue jusqu'à si récemment que personne n'est au courant ? (respirez!)


Oui c'est ce que j'écris.


----------



## aerre (18 Avril 2010)

_WOAH!_

on doit être quelques milliers à te remercier pour l'info : )


----------



## fil-92 (11 Mai 2010)

aerre a dit:


> _WOAH!_
> 
> on doit être quelques milliers à te remercier pour l'info : )



je partage...mille mercis pour l'info et je confirme : ca marche...il suffit de demander une dérogation auprès du support d'Apple


----------



## naas (11 Mai 2010)

Aucune dérogation spéciale dans le sens ou c'est la règle.
d'ailleurs je vous écrit depuis mon macbook noir avec un "top case" tout neuf :love:


----------



## leo39 (14 Mai 2010)

Et bien merci : La semaine prochaine l'apple store de genève a mes 4 macbook à reparer


----------



## naas (14 Mai 2010)

leo39 a dit:


> Et bien merci : La semaine prochaine l'apple store de genève a mes 4 macbook à reparer


temps de réparation: 30 minutes par machine.


----------



## Jeff93_70 (1 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

cela signifie donc que si je me rends à l'Apple Store du Louvre avec mon Macbook (qui a cette vilaine fissure sur la droite ), ils me feront gracieusement l'échange de coque?


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (2 Juin 2010)

Oui, selon toute vraisemblance.
Et ma coque qui se fissure maintenant non seulement à droite (chouette, un nouveau clavier), mais aussi près des "encoches" au dessus de l'écran (chouette, un nouvel ordi ?), je me demande s'ils le changeront aussi (je vous tiens au courant si jamais la question n'a pas encore été abordée).


----------



## kaos (3 Juin 2010)

Jeff93_70 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> cela signifie donc que si je me rends à l'Apple Store du Louvre avec mon Macbook (qui a cette vilaine fissure sur la droite ), ils me feront gracieusement l'échange de coque?




Oui jeff  et tu peux méme y aller pour commander la piece , attendre 1à 2 jours en gardant ton macbook , y retourner des que la piece est arrivée et laisser ton ordi le matin pour le récupérer à 14h .. la classe hein ? bon en fonction de leur planning bien sur ...


----------



## naas (4 Juin 2010)

Ou attendre sur place 30 minutes.


----------



## Tox (6 Juin 2010)

Il semblerait enfin qu'il y ait du nouveau...


----------



## Jeff93_70 (7 Juin 2010)

Ok, merci à tous pour vos réponses!


----------



## Pouasson (22 Juin 2010)

naas a dit:


> Aucune dérogation spéciale dans le sens ou c'est la règle.
> d'ailleurs je vous écrit depuis mon macbook noir avec un "top case" tout neuf :love:



Punaise!

Le mien vient de claquer!    










J'suis à Mulhouse en ce moment, ça marche chez un APR du genre bemac?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2010)

OuI !
Tu vois , c'est mieux l'iPad , ca ne fissure pas .


----------



## Pouasson (22 Juin 2010)

Nianiania!  

J'rigole si tu pètes la vitre de ton précieux! 

(pis bon, au bout de 4 ans et demi, ça va quoi )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2010)

Mon ipad ne durera pas 4ans , je ne me fais pas d'espoir .


----------



## naas (22 Juin 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Punaise!
> 
> Le mien vient de claquer!
> 
> ...



Vas trouver un constructeur qui rallonge la garantie comme le fait apple et arrête de râler


----------



## Pouasson (22 Juin 2010)

C'est bien normal de râler en même temps.

Et c'est encore bien normal qu'ils prennent ça gracieusement. Naméoh.  

La question c'était de savoir si Bemac le faisait ou non en fait. J'me voyais pas retourner dans mon ancien patelin ou l'envoyer à Apple.


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (23 Juillet 2010)

Et voilà, 4e retour en SAV (via la FNAC) pour ce problème de fissure sur repose paume droit 
Cette fois, j'ai inclus les fissures près des encoches sur l'écran, s'ils me le changent j'aurai un MB tout propre.
Encore à suivre...


----------



## naas (23 Juillet 2010)

Pouasson a dit:


> C'est bien normal de râler en même temps.


ne pas répondre, surtout ne pas répondre, ne pas ... :hein:



> Et c'est encore bien normal qu'ils prennent ça gracieusement. Naméoh.
> La question c'était de savoir si Bemac le faisait ou non en fait. J'me voyais pas retourner dans mon ancien patelin ou l'envoyer à Apple.


ne pas répondre 




Schwarzer Stern a dit:


> Et voilà, 4e retour en SAV (via la FNAC) pour ce problème de fissure sur repose paume droit
> Cette fois, j'ai inclus les fissures près des encoches sur l'écran, s'ils me le changent j'aurai un MB tout propre.
> Encore à suivre...



D'après ce que je sais la limite est de 3.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2010)

Je suis d'accord avec pouasson , c'est normal de changer gratis pour un objet acheté 1500 dans son cas..


----------



## Pouasson (24 Juillet 2010)

naas a dit:


> ne pas répondre, surtout ne pas répondre, ne pas ... :hein:
> 
> 
> ne pas répondre
> ...



Comprends vraiment pas ce qui se passe dans ta tête toi... 


@ Etienne > :love:


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (3 Août 2010)

Bien, ils me l'ont encore changé, et j'ai même un nouveau cadre autour de l'écran. La finition du montage laisse un peu à désirer mais tant pis.


----------



## gbtozz (28 Août 2010)

Schwarzer Stern a dit:


> Bien, ils me l'ont encore changé, et j'ai même un nouveau cadre autour de l'écran. La finition du montage laisse un peu à désirer mais tant pis.



J'ai déjà bénéficié de l'extension de garantie d'Apple concernant la prise en charge de se problème: changement du clavier le 9 mars 2009 chez *********** (**** ** **** - **) que je ne recommande pas du tout, soit dit en passant !!

Le problème est réapparut mi-décembre 2009 (comme je m'en doutais...).

J'ai amené mon Macbook le 23 août chez le seul réparateur agréé Apple au Cambodge (Uni Young Technologies - Phnom Penh), que je recommande très vivement pour son professionnalisme (chose très rare dans ce pays, ceux qui connaissent le Cambodge ne pourront qu'approuver :rateau.

Le 25 août (le temps que les pièces arrivent de Singapour), j'ai récupéré mon MacBook adoré, avec un tout nouveau topcase (clavier) et aussi, surprise, un contour d'écran tout neuf aussi !!
Il fissurait aussi au dessus des coussinets.
Effectivement, je suis presque certain que le plastique utilisé pour le topcase et celui du contour d'écran sont différents !

Je confirme donc qu'Apple a bien changé les références du topcase ainsi que du contour d'écran (et semble aussi changer ce dernier en garantie).

Merci Apple et merci Uni Young Technologies !!

J'oubliais, voici le numéro de série du nouveau topcase: ........
Peut-être que quelqu'un pourra me confirmer ou m'infirmer qu'il s'agit bien d'une nouvelle référence (?)


----------



## vogue55 (2 Septembre 2010)

En un peu moins de deux semaines (8 jours ouvrés), mais bon, jai une particularité, un clavier US.


----------



## kekekiwi (8 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Je suis dans le même cas que certains, le top case de mon macbook white (Acheté fin septembre 2008) a quelques morceaux en moins : 

http://www.hebergementimages.com/image-b461cd6daacf8601a9d0a583c6093c2f_photo-2.JPG.html
http://www.hebergementimages.com/image-1b2eab444fda71e605f9b836ef203da0_photo-1.JPG.html

J'aimerais savoir si je peux aller dans un Centre de Services Agréé Apple, et obtenir un remplacement sans frais ?


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2010)

Oui, contacte les avant si tu veux


----------



## gbtozz (8 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> Oui, contacte les avant si tu veux



Je confirme 




vogue55 a dit:


> En un peu moins de deux semaines (8 jours ouvrés), mais bon, jai une particularité, un clavier US.



Seulement *2 jours de délais* lors de mon premier remplacement de capot/clavier *en France* avec un clavier *Qwerty *aussi pourtant... peut-être que par chance ils en avaient un en stock (?)



kekekiwi a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je suis dans le même cas que certains, le top case de mon macbook white (Acheté fin septembre 2008) a quelques morceaux en moins :
> 
> ...



Oui, ton centre de services agréé *Apple te remplacera ton capot/clavier gratuitement* (pièce et main d'oeuvre: au frais d'Apple®)

Si ton contour d'écran montre des faiblesses au niveau des deux coussinets en plastiques en haut (ceux-là même qui sont responsables, en partie, des craquelures sur le capot/clavier), n'hésites pas à demander qu'Apple prenne en charge aussi cette réparation (idem: pièce et main d'oeuvre: au frais d'Apple®): 
*remplacement gratuit du contour d'écran*.

Tiens nous au courant du succès (ou non) de ta démarche auprès de ton centre de services agréé Apple.


----------



## yangon (9 Septembre 2010)

bonjour à paris beaubourg on me l'a remplacé en 24h alors qu'ils indiquaient 1 semaine. bon courage

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h32 ----------

bonjour à paris beaubourg on me l'a remplacé en 24h alors qu'ils indiquaient 1 semaine.  Meme pas acheté chez eux. Mais il s'est refissuré apres 6 mois, et je ne le maltraite pas. 
bon courage


----------



## kekekiwi (30 Septembre 2010)

Bon et bien voilà... Je suis passé à Actimag à Caen, et on m'a dit que mon macbook était pris en charge par Apple *gratuitement* :love: et la prise en charge est possible *jusqu'à 3 ans après la date d'achat...* Donc c'est bon pour le mien qui vient de prendre ses deux ans...

J'ai également demandé la durée de prise en charge, et c'est entre 3 et 4 jours. Étant étudiant je vais téléphoner au SAV pour qu'ils me commandent la pièce et je passerai pour le remplacement. 

Et voilà le dénouement heureux de mon macbook qui retrouvera la fière apparence qu'il avait à ses débuts !


----------



## arkhange (1 Octobre 2010)

A noter qu'ils peuvent vous changer le tour d'écran gratuitement également


----------



## lulu28 (4 Octobre 2010)

bonjour,
le mien avait plus de 3 ans lorsque je l'ai fait prendre en charge par le SAV Apple pour ses problèmes de fissures et là un an après, rebelote, même problème mais maintenant le plastique au dessus de l'écran se fissure lui aussi... Donc une fois de plus RDV au SAV, je verrai bien si les 2 sont pris en charge ou non...
En tout cas, je commence à être dessus de ce genre de problème... au prix des mac ils pourraient au moins mettre un PVC de bonne qualité qui supporte le contacte avec les mains (c'est un minimum pour un portable!)


----------



## iMath (10 Octobre 2010)

Bon, mon Macbook Blanc âgé de 3 ans, et dont le topcase avait déjà été changé pour des fissures de part et d'autre du trackpad après 1 an, vient de faire une rechute.
Il a exactement 37 mois, j'espère qu'il sera accepté. Le cadre de l'écran s'est aussi fissuré depuis (fissures très fines sur le bord extérieur droit), ainsi que le bottomcase autour de la charnière (uniquement esthétique) et un coin de la batterie (je crains d'en perdre un morceau à terme, m'enfin, je changerai de batterie).
Pas très sérieux ce macbook qui se fissure, dont le disque dur casse après 2 ans (série officiellement prise en garantie par la suite, mais je l'avais déjà changé moi-même, forcément), et dont le chargeur ne répondait plus après 27 mois ! Mais je n'ai même pas envie d'un DELL pour le remplacer ...


----------



## arkhange (14 Octobre 2010)

Pas de soucis pour le remplacement du Top Case. Le programme de remplacement est valable 3 ans après la fin de la garantie Apple. Le tour d'écran peut être changé aussi gratuitement.


----------



## eliotus (9 Décembre 2010)

Question surement bête mais bon. 
Est-ce que TOUS les macbook blanc non unybody sont concernés par cette prise en charge et ce même en dehors de la garantie un an?
Le mien date du début 2009 (2ghz ; 9400M)


----------



## gbtozz (9 Décembre 2010)

eliotus a dit:


> Question surement bête mais bon.
> Est-ce que TOUS les macbook blanc non unybody sont concernés par cette prise en charge et ce même en dehors de la garantie un an?
> Le mien date du début 2009 (2ghz ; 9400M)



OUI, pas de crainte à avoir, ton MacBook de 2009 sera pris en charge aussi.


----------



## eliotus (11 Décembre 2010)

gbtozz a dit:


> OUI, pas de crainte à avoir, ton MacBook de 2009 sera pris en charge aussi.



Merci ; et à partir de quelle "taille" de fissure ils le prennent en charge?


----------



## gbtozz (12 Décembre 2010)

eliotus a dit:


> Merci ; et à partir de quelle "taille" de fissure ils le prennent en charge?



Difficile de répondre à cette question, le mieux est encore de l'amener directement dans un centre Apple.


----------



## eliotus (19 Décembre 2010)

gbtozz a dit:


> Difficile de répondre à cette question, le mieux est encore de l'amener directement dans un centre Apple.



D'accord ; je vous remercie  Je vais tenter ça pendant les vacances.


----------



## Doerpi (22 Décembre 2010)

j'ai le même problème avec un macbook blanc, coté droit cassé + coin inférieur gauche de l'écran.

l'adaptateur magsafe ne fonctionne plus (adaptateur en T) fils dénudés 

mon mb n'est plus sous garantie que faire ? :-(

j'ai cru comprendre que j'allais devoir payer pour faire réparer tout ca ? alors que c'est un problème de qualité du macbook


----------



## gbtozz (22 Décembre 2010)

Doerpi a dit:


> j'ai le même problème avec un macbook blanc, coté droit cassé + coin inférieur gauche de l'écran.
> 
> l'adaptateur magsafe ne fonctionne plus (adaptateur en T) fils dénudés
> 
> ...



1. Coté droit cassé: pris en charge d'Apple même après garantie, 3 ans après je crois... Quel age a ton MacBook ? 

2. Coin inférieur gauche de l'écran: idem, normalement pris en charge par Apple.

3. Réparation Magsafe: tutorial 

J'espère avoir répondu à tes questions.

Bon courage


----------



## merely (4 Janvier 2011)

Je m'excuse d'avance, mais je n'ai pas pris le temps de lire les postes précédents ><

J'ai eu mon macbook en Juillet 2008 et cela fait deja plus d'un an que celui ci s'est fissuré.
J'ai pas pensé (a tord) l'envoyer au SAV parce que j'avais perdu mes papiers et donc la garantie.
Aujourd'hui je me traine donc avec deux fissures assez importantes...

La premiere est située au niveau du poignet droit et fait bien 10cm... je l'ai recouverte avec une des pommes autocollantes (ca fait joli heureusement^^)

La deuxième est en haut de l'écran, c'est toute la partie au dessus du truc quand on ferme l'ordi (qui a comprit??^^). Celle ci fait environ 15cm et si j'y touche je l'arrache carrément ><

Je me demande donc si je peux aller au SAV comme ca, sans garantie pour qu'on me change la coque... ou bien si je reste avec mes fissures^^

Merci d'avance =)


----------



## naas (4 Janvier 2011)

Je m'excuse de répondre immédiatement mais je n'ai pas lu ta question, tu veux quoi ?


----------



## Lefenmac (4 Janvier 2011)

naas a dit:


> Je m'excuse de répondre immédiatement mais je n'ai pas lu ta question, tu veux quoi ?


 
Je suis désolé de ne pas lire ce que tu écris


----------



## naas (7 Janvier 2011)

Tiens notre ami n'est pas revenu


----------



## merely (7 Janvier 2011)

Ce que je veux??

Bah juste savoir si malgré le fait que je n'ai plus la garantie je puisse aller faire réparer la coque gratuitement


----------



## Tox (7 Janvier 2011)

Cinq derniers messages de cette page du sujet... Ce n'était pourtant pas la mer à boire...


----------



## CFKane (3 Mars 2011)

Je me permets un retour d'expérience sur ces fameuses fissures sur macbook ! 
Petit historique : 

Achat d'un macbook blanc janvier 2007. Je l'ai toujours choyé, protégé, régulièrement upgradé (ram, disque dur..). Il me sert tous les jours, j'ai étudié avec, je travaille avec encore régulièrement.

Début 2009, une fissure apparait à droite du trackpad, semblable à toutes celles que j'ai pu voir sur ce thread. J'appelle Apple : prise en charge hors garantie, remplacement de la pièce : 0.

Début 2010 : rebelote, une fissure apparait. Je laisse un peu trainer, je ne m'en occupe pas, jusqu'à ce matin même (procrastination quand tu nous tiens...). Entre temps, la fissure a eu raison d'un bout de plastique long de 4 centimètres, à la poubelle depuis bien longtemps, et une autre est apparu à gauche.

J'appelle Apple : pas de soucis, c'est pris en charge ! Je n'ai plus qu'à aller chez reseller préféré pour faire changer ça. Je pense en profiter pour un petit nettoyage, et peut-être bien un changement de pâte thermique : les ventilos se mettent en route très (très) souvent, pour pas grand-chose.


Pour infos, le mac tourne comme une horloge. Les seuls soucis : les ventilos encrassés (normal), et une batterie HS : elle m'annonce 1h30, mais le mac se coupe sans prevenir au bout de 10 minutes.

Pour ma part donc, une excellente expérience du SAV Apple !


----------



## naas (3 Mars 2011)

Pâte thermique maxi 7 ans


----------



## nurbo (4 Mars 2011)

J'ai remarqué la semaine dernière exactement le même soucis de fissure sur le bord du top case sur mon MB noir de 2008. Problème, je l'ai acheté d'occase... 

Les APR prennent en charge ?? Mais ce serait Noel en plein mois de mars à ce moment là ?
Sans facture, ai-je une chance de le faire réparer gratuitement hors garantie ?

Si c'est la cas, Apple marque encore un point en ce qui me concerne...


----------



## CFKane (4 Mars 2011)

Le mieux, c'est que t'appelle apple directement. Je ne sais pas si les macbook noirs sont pris en charge de la même manière que les blancs, mais en tout cas, au téléphone, la conseillère m'a demandé de préciser la couleur de mon ordi.

Pour la facture, on ne m'a rien demandé, ni cette fois, ni au premier changement. Tout ce que j'ai du fournir, c'est le numéro de série de la machine (accessible via menu pomme-> A propos de ce Mac)


----------



## gbtozz (4 Mars 2011)

nurbo a dit:


> J'ai remarqué la semaine dernière exactement le même soucis de fissure sur le bord du top case sur mon MB noir de 2008. Problème, je l'ai acheté d'occase...
> 
> Les APR prennent en charge ?? Mais ce serait Noel en plein mois de mars à ce moment là ?
> Sans facture, ai-je une chance de le faire réparer gratuitement hors garantie ?
> ...



On ne m'a jamais demandé ma facture d'achat lors de mes 2 passages en garantie... Du moment que ton MB n'est pas déclaré volé, je pense qu'il n'y pas de problème.


----------



## frolick10 (17 Avril 2011)

Macbook de Novembre 2007 (+ de 3ans), déposé cette semaine a l'applestore. Déposé le matin récupéré comme neuf l'après midi... 

Changement du top case gratuit...


----------



## naas (18 Avril 2011)

frolick10 a dit:


> Macbook de Novembre 2007 (+ de 3ans), déposé cette semaine a l'applestore. Déposé le matin récupéré comme neuf l'après midi...
> 
> Changement du top case gratuit...


Why writing "top case" ? 
i dont get this


----------



## CFKane (19 Avril 2011)

Si je ne me trompe pas, le top case est la pièce qui se fissure : ce qui ferme l'ordi autour du clavier. Mais tout ça : plaque en plastique + clavier + trackpad ne forme qu'une seule pièce. 

A chaque changement de topcase donc : trackpad et clavier neuf !


----------



## frolick10 (19 Avril 2011)

naas a dit:


> Why writing "top case" ?
> i dont get this





CFKane a dit:


> Si je ne me trompe pas, le top case est la pièce qui se fissure : ce qui ferme l'ordi autour du clavier. Mais tout ça : plaque en plastique + clavier + trackpad ne forme qu'une seule pièce.
> 
> A chaque changement de topcase donc : trackpad et clavier neuf !




Voilà c'est ça  

J'ai juste repris le terme du technicien Apple...


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2011)

le bon terme est bien "Top Case"


----------



## naas (20 Avril 2011)

macinside a dit:


> le bon terme est bien "Top Case"



Mackie, c'est pas en informatique que tu vas trouver le bon terme, il y a le bon terme chez Apple et il y a le clavier intégré ou je ne sais quel versions qui aura vos faveurs. j'ai bossé pour des clients français qui utilisaient des mots anglais matiné de français à longueur de journée, c'etait le bon terme pour eux, mais que pour eux


----------



## Dav. (26 Avril 2011)

Bonjour !

Ca fait déjà un bon moment que mon macbook est fissuré, et bien longtemps que le petit morceau de plastique est parti. Mais vu que c'est mon outil de travail, j'ai pas réussi à me décider à l'amener à l'Apple Store de ma ville pour le faire réparer, sinon je ne pourrais pas travailler (l'ordinateur de secours que l'on me prêterait étant un mini PC genre Asus, donc on oublie photoshop et tout le tralala dessus). 
Ca fait depuis fin 2007 que j'ai mon macbook, donc déjà je suppose qu'il ne sera pas réparé gratuitement (3 ans il me semble avoir lu) ? Et dans le cas où je le ferais réparer, combien de temps l'Apple Store immobilisera mon macbook ?

Merci d'avance !

=)


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (26 Avril 2011)

Salut,
Je pense que si tu les préviens en avance tu pourrais ne voir ton ordi immobilisé que quelques heures (à vérifier mais je crois l'avoir lu sur ce fil).
Et même hors garantie, ça devrait être gratuit.
à+


----------



## frolick10 (27 Avril 2011)

Dav. a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Ca fait déjà un bon moment que mon macbook est fissuré, et bien longtemps que le petit morceau de plastique est parti. Mais vu que c'est mon outil de travail, j'ai pas réussi à me décider à l'amener à l'Apple Store de ma ville pour le faire réparer, sinon je ne pourrais pas travailler (l'ordinateur de secours que l'on me prêterait étant un mini PC genre Asus, donc on oublie photoshop et tout le tralala dessus).
> Ca fait depuis fin 2007 que j'ai mon macbook, donc déjà je suppose qu'il ne sera pas réparé gratuitement (3 ans il me semble avoir lu) ? Et dans le cas où je le ferais réparer, combien de temps l'Apple Store immobilisera mon macbook ?
> ...



http://forums.macg.co/8387152-post1215.html

Edit : Apple store Opéra


----------



## daywalker69 (27 Avril 2011)

Pomme a dit:


> Y'aurait-il une baisse de qualité générale chez Apple?:mouais:
> 
> Moi qui est actuellement un Macbook, d'ailleurs en panne, je trouve qu'il craque de partout...rien que quand on ouvre l'écran ça craque, ça grince. A croire que les pièces plastiques qui le composent ne sont pas asser rigides.



plastique ou pas... j'attends la fin des mes examens la semaine prochaine pour rammener mon mabook pro (3ème en moins 4 ans dû à des problèmes !!!) , qui cette fois est un unibody; incroable somme de pixels morts, superdrive ne grave et lit plus, surchauffes menant à ce que le MBP s'éteigne tout seul--> donc ventilo cassé, airport qui bug -.- alors qu#il ne bouge pas de mon bureau et que je ne l'utilise que pour la fac :rateau:
Ça commence à bien faire -.- et malheureusement ça commence à faire réfléchir serieusement à des alternatives :affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## math-ilde (28 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, 
Il me semble que cette discussion a été crée il y a longtemps, mais ce problème vient de m'arriver !! 
Il est fissuré au niveau de la coque au côté gauche sur la prise en dessous de la recharge :/ et aussi sur l'écran (où il y a une rotation pour fermer) ce qui je pense engendre sur le fait que lorsqu'il est fermé il y a un décalage (l'écran n'est plus bien aligné ! :/ )
:/ Il n'a pas encore un an !! 
Savez-vous si Mac prend encore en charge ces problèmes ?

Merci ! 

PS : je suis assuré !


----------



## Mirabille (2 Mai 2011)

a priori oui, appelle mac agrée près de chez toi car le problème est un défaut de fabrication reconnu.

Par contre, la coque remplacée sera la même donc tu devras encore et encore revenir


----------



## naas (3 Mai 2011)

math-ilde a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Savez-vous si Mac prend encore en charge ces problèmes ?


.oui.


----------



## iMath (14 Mai 2011)

Mon MacBook de septembre 2007 a de nouveau eu droit à sa nouvelle façade. Fissuré une première fois en juin 2008, il avait cette fois tenu 2 ans avant de rechuter + 6 mois pour que je l'amène à un Apple Premium Reseller  ; ça s'explique peut-être par le fait que j'ai été beaucoup plus délicat lors de la fermeture après la première réparation.
Donc : prise en charge totale du MacBook, âgé de 3,6 ans, pour changement du topcase et du cadre de l'écran. Le travail paraît plus soigneux que la première fois (au niveau du positionnement du topcase sur la coque, j'imagine que ça joue un rôle) et j'espère qu'il résistera quelques années. 
Je connais trois autres machines qui ont été réparées pour ce problème, et qui ne montrent aucune faiblesse, même trois ans plus tard.


----------



## flora30 (27 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai lu un peu partout que les fissures étaient prises en charge par Apple gratuitement.
J'ai un macbook blanc depuis seulement Octobre 2010, donc le modèle Unibody sorti mi 2010, et au bout d'à peine 2 mois j'ai vu apparaitre 2 petites fissures à gauche et à droite au niveau du système de fermeture de l'écran, et depuis des plus grosses au milieu, pareil, qui partent du bas de l'arrière de l'écran. 
J'en prend soin, il n'a subi vraiment aucun coup ni aucune chute, il est comme neuf de partout il n'y a que là que ça cloche, donc on voit bien que c'est un défaut d'origine. 

Est ce que le modèle Unibody est pris en charge lui aussi ...?


----------



## naas (27 Mai 2011)

flora30 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai lu un peu partout que les fissures étaient prises en charge par Apple gratuitement.
> J'ai un macbook blanc depuis seulement Octobre 2010, donc le modèle Unibody sorti mi 2010, et au bout d'à peine 2 mois j'ai vu apparaitre 2 petites fissures à gauche et à droite au niveau du système de fermeture de l'écran, et depuis des plus grosses au milieu, pareil, qui partent du bas de l'arrière de l'écran.
> J'en prend soin, il n'a subi vraiment aucun coup ni aucune chute, il est comme neuf de partout il n'y a que là que ça cloche, donc on voit bien que c'est un défaut d'origine.
> 
> Est ce que le modèle Unibody est pris en charge lui aussi ...?


Oct 2010+ 1 an = oct 2011, donc sous garantie, donc pris en charge.


----------



## bi_weiss (17 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, je possède un macbook blanc 3.1 (late 2007) acheté en novembre 2007. Et depuis quelques mois je traine une fissure sur le bas du topcase à droite, le plastique va presque se détacher c'est vraiment moche!

Seulement mon macbook a 3 ans et demi, sera-t'il pris en charge? J'ai lu ici que c'était 3 ans après la date d'achat et ici aussi que ça pouvait etre au cas par cas ou jusqu'à 3 ans après la fin de la garantie.

Aussi j'ai changé mon HDD, est-ce que c'est un motif de non prise en charge par apple? J'ai toujours l'ancien avec la partition intact dessus, je peux le remettre au pire...

Quand ils changent le topcase, ils changent aussi la nappe de connection? 

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## GuillaumeF (17 Juillet 2011)

Je suis aussi intéréssé, pour la simple et bonne raison que je n'ai plus de bouton d'alimentation fonctionnel, et que j'ai aussi ces problèmes (en bas à droite et à gauche du clavier)... Si on peut avoir une réparation gratos, j'aimerais bien !!! Mon portable a été acheté en Juillet 2007, il a donc 4 ans...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h59 ----------

Par contre, j'ai fais peut-être l'erreur de l'ouvrir, et de diagnostiquer que le clavier est mort (du moins, juste le bouton d'alim). Bref, normalement, on ne voit pas qu'il a été ouvert, mais bon, on ne sait jamais...


----------



## bi_weiss (17 Juillet 2011)

Je l'avais déjà ouvert pour changer la pâte thermique une première fois, mais comme au niveau des températures ce n'était pas trop ça, j'ai recommencé en mettant de l'artic silver 5, mais cette fois la nappe du clavier n'a pas résisté, et pourtant j'ai été soigneux...du coup j'ai mon clavier qui ne fonctionne plus et une fissure en bas à droite qui existait depuis un petit moment.

C'est pour ça que je me demande si ils changent la nappe aussi au passage lors de l'intervention, sinon avant de leur porter, je change la nappe moi-même c'est pas trop grave


----------



## GuillaumeF (18 Juillet 2011)

Verdict demain à l'Apple Store de Lyon Part-Dieu !


----------



## bi_weiss (19 Juillet 2011)

Cool! j'ai hate de savoir car je suis dans le même cas!


----------



## GuillaumeF (19 Juillet 2011)

Retour de l'Apple Store, aucun soucis pour le changement gratuit du Top Case. Il y a même le contour de l'écran qui est changé. Et ce, même après 4 ans de service  104 euros d'économiser tout de même.

Seul bémol, plus de stock, ça fait que je dois le ramener un autre jour... Dommage.

Par contre, bi_weiss, si tu as arraché la nappe et que ça se voit (un truk flagrant au démontage, genre, plus besoin de débrancher le clavier pour enlever le top case), ils vont surement s'en rendre compte et râler, du moins, je pense... (Même chose dans mon cas si ils s'en rendent compte...)


----------



## bi_weiss (19 Juillet 2011)

C'est cool nickel! C'est une bonne nouvelle pour toi

En fait ma nappe n'est pas arrachée mais on voit quand même à un endroit qu'il y a une pliure, et je pense que c'est ça le problème, une ou des pistes de la nappe doivent être coupées....Elle n'a pas supporté 2 démontages successifs.

Je ne sais pas si ils font un check fonctionnel de la machine avant démontage, (allumage de la machine etc..) mais pour éviter tout problème avec le SAV Apple Store j'ai trouvé une nappe de clavier macbook à 10 sur ebay, je la change et je remonte tout proprement et comme ça il ne diront rien! 

J'imagine bien le gars du SAV qui vient pour allumer le macbook et qui ne s'allume pas, c'est clair qu'il ne va pas aller plus loin et l'ouvrir! 
Heureusement pour l'utilisateur que sur les macbook blanc on peut les allumer sans bouton power!


----------



## GuillaumeF (25 Juillet 2011)

le problème, c'est que Apple Store de Lyon ne m'a toujours pas rappeler


----------



## bi_weiss (26 Juillet 2011)

ah mince...tiens au courant dès que t'as du nouveau, de mon côté j'ai changé la nappe de mon clavier, ça fonctionne


----------



## GuillaumeF (27 Juillet 2011)

Bah j'ai essayé de les contacter, la fille n'a pas de visibilité sur les stocks des pièces de réparations :'( 

1 semaine ça commence à faire long, surtout qu'il est allumé H24 le bidule... (Et que je pars en vacances 15 jours à partir de Samedi)


----------



## naas (28 Juillet 2011)

Contacte Apple directement pas l'Apple store.


----------



## GuillaumeF (29 Juillet 2011)

naas a dit:


> Contacte Apple directement pas l'Apple store.



Pas faux, je vais essayer de les secouer un peu...


----------



## fadem (30 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Petit retour d'expérience. J'ai un macbook de fin 2006 qui était fissuré sur deux côtés. J'appelle Apple qui me dit qu'il faut que je l'amène dans un centre agréé ou un apple store pour faire des photos et confirmer que c'est bien le défaut pris en charge. 

Je prends donc rendez-vous dans un Apple Store (Opéra). Arrivé là-bas, aujourd'hui, aucun soucis. Non seulement c'est pris en charge mais le changement est réalisé tout de suite. Résultat : nouveau top case et nouveau cadre d'écran en à peine 3/4 d'heure.


----------



## bi_weiss (1 Août 2011)

merci fadem pour ton retour d'expérience. en effet tu as eu droit un très bon service!

De mon côté, je suis sur liège en belgique en ce moment, je me suis pointé chez l'apple premium reseller en centre ville samedi, et pas de chance le service technique est fermé tout le mois d'août!

Ils m'ont donné les coordonnés d'un authorised Service provider dans la région mais j'ai tenté de les joindre plusieurs fois aujourd'hui ils ne répondent même pas...Je crois que ça va attendre septembre!


----------



## Onyx23 (6 Août 2011)

Désole je n'ai pas lu les plus de 50pages précédentes....

Vous pensez que ce genre de fissure (voir carrément cassé)  serait pris en charge gratuitement par apple ?

(il n'est jamais tombé mais il surchauffe beaucoup je crois que c'est ça qui à causé le casse..)


----------



## fadem (7 Août 2011)

Là pour le coup il faut leur montrer. Les fissures prises en charge hors garanties sont celles du bord du clavier, induites par les fermetures répétitives de l'écran. Ça a été clairement identifié comme un défaut de fabrication. Dans ton cas ça ressemble à l'usure naturelle du matériau (j'ai une fissure de ce genre au niveau de la batterie). Appelle les déjà...


----------



## Onyx23 (7 Août 2011)

je suis encore sous garantie (achat en Septembre 2010 )


----------



## Joachim du Balay (7 Août 2011)

Onyx23 a dit:


> ... mais il surchauffe beaucoup je crois que c'est ça qui à causé le casse..)



si tu l'utilises posé sur la couverture, c'est pas étonnant...:modo: :hosto:


----------



## Onyx23 (7 Août 2011)

ahah non je suis timbrée mais pas à ce point quand même, j'ai eu des laptop PC avant ahah


----------



## Tox (7 Août 2011)

Etrange alors cette surchauffe...

Pour ce qui est des fissures sur les MB unibody, il me semble, après usage de deux appareils de ce type, que le plastique employé est sujet à des micro-fissures.

Difficile dans certains cas de dire s'il s'agit du plastique ou uniquement du vernis...

Pour ma part, je m'en tape tant qu'une partie du plastique ne se détache pas. Mais il faut dire que je fais un emploi uniquement nomade de ma machine, et qu'il soit en plastique ou en alu reviendra au même en terme d'apparence après quelques mois...


----------



## Onyx23 (8 Août 2011)

Il me reste plus qu'a prier pour que ça soit pris en charge et qu'ils checkent pour la surchauffe. La c'est nettement le plastique qui s'est fendu si on tire dessus ça part.


----------



## 996TURBO (20 Août 2011)

Mirabille a dit:


> a priori oui, appelle mac agrée près de chez toi car le problème est un défaut de fabrication reconnu.
> 
> Par contre, la coque remplacée sera la même donc tu devras encore et encore revenir


Exact, je rencontre les mêmes soucis alors que la coque et le clavier ont été changés il y a 2 ans environ.

Aujourd'hui  je ne sais pas si Apple va accepter de reprendre en charge ce défaut de fabrication.


----------



## iMacounet (21 Août 2011)

Moi j'ai un MacBook Blanc de 2006, et j'aimerais savoir si c'est toujours pris en charge par Apple le changement de TopCase qui se fissure au bord ?

Je vais quand même appeler Apple lundi ...


----------



## merely (22 Août 2011)

Ouiiiii (cri de joie)
et Bonjour au fait ^^

Il y a deux semaines j'ai emmené mon macbook chéri a l'apple store du Louvre pour qu'ils me changent le top case qui était fissuré (eventré^^) au niveau ou il se rabat...

Trois jours apres, il était pret et j'ai eu la satisfaction de voir un ordinateur tout neuf ou presque devant mes yeux *-*

Le top case était changé, ainsi que le tour d'ecran et oh bonheur... mon clavier a été changé aussi et alors la c'etait le summum vu qu'il s'etait prit un coup de lavette en pleine poire quelques jours avant et qu'il déconnait un max (Merely la fille au &#8706; xD)

Quoi qu'il en soit, faut prendre rdv direct dans l'apple store le plus proche de chez toi et la il vont te faire un devis et paf c'est fini =)


----------



## JF (27 Août 2011)

Mental Maelstrom a dit:


> Cool ! Je vais enfin pouvoir faire échanger mon MacBook qui se fissure sur le dessous (au niveau des charnières).
> 
> J'ai appelé Apple, ils seraient pour un échange, maintenant il faut que je passe par le centre de maintenance qui m'annonce un délai de 3 semaine pour l'échange



Je vais poser une question très bête:

Durant la réparation, ils ne prêtent pas de machine de remplacement chez Apple ?
:rose:


----------



## Dolce-Banana (27 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous, voici mon ordinateur:







Est-ce qu'ils changent la coque pour ce genre de défaut sachant que:
- L'ordi a un peu moins de 3 ans
- J'ai perdu la souche (c'est ça qui me fait le plus stresser, j'me sent vraiment bête pour le coup)

?

Merci beaucoup par avance pour votre réponse, et pardonnez moi de ne pas avoir tout lu sur le forum, mais 50 pages, c'est un peu décourageant


----------



## Dolce-Banana (29 Août 2011)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, problème réglé: J'ai même pas du téléphoner à Apple et j'ai un nouveau clavier, trackpad et le truc en plastique autour qui était cassé, évidemment. Le vendeur m'a dit qu'il le ferait en 3 à 10 jours ouvrables, mais j'ai eu la bonne surprise de recevoir un mail pour me dire que c'était fait seulement 3h après. Vive l'Apple Store de Liège, ils ont été super !


----------



## bi_weiss (16 Septembre 2011)

Le monde est petit dolce-Banana! Moi aussi j'ai finis par aller à l'apple store de liège début septembre, car leur support technique était fermé tout le mois d'août...
En effet entre 3 et 10 jours dixit le vendeur :  déposé le samedi après-midi, et prêt le mardi suivant au matin! Ma machine à 3 ans et 10 mois (Macbook late 2007) et voila un topcase tout neuf (mieux vaut tard que jamais)! Le contour d'écran n'a pas été changé mais soit il était toujours OK.
En tout cas c''est plus blanc que blanc par rapport au reste de la machine^^


----------



## pyro-matt (22 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,
j'ai eu ce même soucis, je le suis décidé à faire enfin changer le top case, donc macbook déposé lundi en fin d'après midi, récupéré il y a un peu plus de 3 heures.

J'ai donc toute la partie interieur de changé, j'ai l'impression que le clavier, le tracpad et le clic aussi, à moins qu'ils aient un meilleur materiel de nettoyage.

En plus ils me l'ont dépoussiéré (il chauffais un max a cause de ça) j'imagine même pas la crasse :s


----------



## CFKane (22 Septembre 2011)

Effectivement, le changement du top-case implique un nouvel ensemble clavier/trackpad. Tout va ensemble en fait.


----------



## pyro-matt (22 Septembre 2011)

Cool, je sais qu'on fait les choses bien chez apple, mais je suis toujours sur le cul


----------



## mac_gyver (12 Novembre 2011)

J'ai fait changer le repose poignet il y a 1 an. Depuis, je n'ai fermé qu'une dizaine de fois l'écran avec beaucoup de précaution et la feuille de protection et là, ça recommence !

Est-ce qu'on sait si les reposes poignets sont désormais plus résistant ou va-t-il falloir les changer _ad vitam eternam_ ?

J'achèterai un nouveau Mac un jour, mais j'aimerais bien garder mon MacBook blanc en bon état. Je suis d'un naturel soigneux ... et sentimental : c'est mon premier Mac


----------



## naas (13 Novembre 2011)

Tu as droit a 3 rechanges pas plus.


----------



## mac_gyver (13 Novembre 2011)

naas a dit:


> Tu as droit a 3 rechanges pas plus.


Ah bon ?!!!


----------



## naas (13 Novembre 2011)

Demande a Apple.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir !

Je viens apporter ma maigre contribution dans ce topic (mais contribution quand-même). Je me suis fait houspiller en octobre 2008 quand j'ai osé toucher, sans sa permission, le MacBook blanc flambant neuf de ma belle maman.

Trois ans après, morceau de plastique en moins au niveau du repose poignet, MacBook plus gris que blanc à l'intérieur, petites fissures sur le tour de l'écran, plastique carrément cassé en bas à droite, bref... plus trop neuf quoi !


----------



## Christoqhe (26 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Désolé du réup du sujet mais je voulais savoir si c'était toujours d'actualité ? 
Parce que je vais pas tarder à m'acheter un macbook simple 2007/2008 à votre avis il y'aura moyen de changer la coque (à priori il a le même défaut que sur les photos de ce topic, j'en ferrai si besoin) ? sachant qu'il n'a plus la facture ... 

Merci


----------



## remaka (26 Janvier 2012)

Tout à l'heure un livre est tombé sur le Macbook que mon père m'a donné et il est maintenant fissuré de l'intérieur.
Auriez vous une solution 
Je n'ai aucune idée de ce que je dois faire, prévenir apple ? mais il n'est plus sous garantie !


----------



## C@cTuS (26 Janvier 2012)

Christoqhe a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Désolé du réup du sujet mais je voulais savoir si c'était toujours d'actualité ?
> Parce que je vais pas tarder à m'acheter un macbook simple 2007/2008 à votre avis il y'aura moyen de changer la coque (à priori il a le même défaut que sur les photos de ce topic, j'en ferrai si besoin) ? sachant qu'il n'a plus la facture ...
> ...



Ca sera pris en charge , seuls les 2006 ne le sont plus .




remaka a dit:


> Tout à l'heure un livre est tombé sur le Macbook que mon père m'a donné et il est maintenant fissuré de l'intérieur.
> Auriez vous une solution
> Je n'ai aucune idée de ce que je dois faire, prévenir apple ? mais il n'est plus sous garantie !




Si c' est l écran qui est fissuré ,ça va te couter bonbon !


----------



## Ben.P (16 Février 2012)

Bonjour, 
J'ai pas pu lire toutes les 64 pages, mais j'ai pu voir qu'il était possible de faire changer "la coque" fissurée du macbook (c'est à dire les fissures sur le bord et le contours de l'écran). 
Je possède un macbook (mi-2009, 2,13GHZ Intel Core 2 duo) fissuré et je me demandais si c'était possible donc de "réparer / échanger" (comment ? et où ?) et si cela prenais du temps et de l'argent ? (sachant en tant qu' étudiant j'ai besoin tous les jours du Mb)

Merci d'avance


----------



## defunes43 (16 Février 2012)

J'ai eu ce soucis il y a un an, peut etre un peu plus.
Je suis allé voir un APR sur Lyon (L'apple store n'était pas encore ouvert), et au final, ils m'ont changé le top case.

Mon Macbook était toujours sous garantie, donc ça ne m'a rien couté, mais par contre, deux semaines sans ordi...


----------



## Ben.P (16 Février 2012)

Ca fait moins de trois ans la garantit est finit pour moi je crois bien, m-e-r-d-e --" 
J'irai voir chez un vendeur agréé Apple (pas de Store dans le coins ><)... Enfin Merci quand même !


----------



## naas (16 Février 2012)

Ben.P a dit:


> Ca fait moins de trois ans la garantit est finit pour moi je crois bien, m-e-r-d-e --"
> J'irai voir chez un vendeur agréé Apple (pas de Store dans le coins ><)... Enfin Merci quand même !


lis les posts précédents


----------



## macklouf (26 Février 2012)

voir ici http://www.iphonophile.fr/un-nouveau-programme-de-remplacement-des-coques-pour-macbook-disponible/


----------



## ssssylvesterrrr (3 Avril 2012)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Ca sera pris en charge , seuls les 2006 ne le sont plus .



J'ai tardé à déposer mon MacBook late 2006 pour changer le top case. J'y suis enfin allé ce matin et mon Mac sera certainement prêt pour demain.

Il est passé comme un mac de 2007... Tant mieux... 

Il est gonflé à bloque et cette histoire de top case va lui permettre de bien durer jusqu'à la prochaine collection des MacBook Pro.


----------



## SuBWaReZ (10 Avril 2012)

@Silverrrr as tu été dans un Apple store? J'ai également un problème de fissures sur un MacBook late 2007, je viens d'appeler la hotline d'Apple qui me dit qu'il ne prenne en charge que si la machine à moins de 4ans... Donc ils me refuse la prise en charge. Je vais tenter l'Apple store du Louvre en espérant un geste.


----------



## ssssylvesterrrr (11 Avril 2012)

SuBWaReZ a dit:


> @Silverrrr as tu été dans un Apple store? J'ai également un problème de fissures sur un MacBook late 2007, je viens d'appeler la hotline d'Apple qui me dit qu'il ne prenne en charge que si la machine à moins de 4ans... Donc ils me refuse la prise en charge. Je vais tenter l'Apple store du Louvre en espérant un geste.



Je suis allé dans un Apple Center à côté de chez moi (Symbiose Informatique). Le technicien à appelé Apple en direct et c'était bon... Le temps de commander la pièce (Quelques jours). En 1h la réparation etait éfféctuée.
Au téléphone aussi Apple ne voulait pas m'aider....

Et mon Mac est bien un "Late 2006".


----------



## pierric2 (11 Avril 2012)

Possédant un MacBook blanc d'octobre 2007, je revient de l'Apple Store Opéra, le changement du top case a été pris hors garantie, le macbook est presque neuf !


----------



## Emmanuel94 (15 Avril 2012)

pour éviter que cela ne recommence.... parce que cela recommencera, il y a deux solutions :

- Un tissu en feutrine que vous installez et qui évitera les chocs et les fissures, cette solution présente également l'intérêt de protéger l'écran des contacts avec le clavier.

- des petits patins en plastiques (comme ceux qui évitent les chocs pour les tiroirs et les portes de placard) installés en haut du pourtour de l'écran autour de l'aimant

j'ai adopté la seconde solution et cela marche très bien sur un MacBook late 2006


----------



## C@cTuS (15 Avril 2012)

Depuis 2 ans, les supports clavier installés ( ainsi que le cadre écran, hors macbook début 2006 ) pour ce programme qualité, sont fabriqués dans un autre "matériau" ,  et depuis , nous avons très peu de retour, voir plus du tout . Ils sont legerements plus épais , et plus "rugueux" ; ça ne doit plus cassé, à moins de le faire exprès ..


----------



## SuBWaReZ (15 Avril 2012)

pierric2 a dit:


> Possédant un MacBook blanc d'octobre 2007, je revient de l'Apple Store Opéra, le changement du top case a été pris hors garantie, le macbook est presque neuf !



@Silverrrr @pierric2
Merci pour vos retours. Malheureusement mon macbook n'a pas été pris en charge. Le conseillé du Genius Bar m'a dit la même chose que la hotline d'Apple: l'ordinateur a plus de 4 ans donc pas pris en charge. Je suis très déçu car j'aurai été au courant de cette date buttoir je l'aurais emmené depuis longtemps, les premieres fissures n'étaient qu'esthétiques sur le bottom case donc pas trop genant, maintenant j'en ai une sur le top case qui va bientôt laisser un trou c'est plus embêtant. La facture pour changer le top case + bottom case s'élève a 168, j'ai refusé. Je vais regarder les prix ailleurs et le faire moi même je pense...

@Emmanuel94
Merci pour l'astuce.

@C@ctus
Mon macbook est de fin 2007 donc tout est d'origine, je m'en sert quasi exclusivement avec clavier externe, écran externe, etc. pas vraiment d'utilisation nomade, je pense que ça l'a préservé (un peu trop longtemps pour la prise en charge...).


----------



## Emmanuel94 (15 Avril 2012)

c'est à mon préférable de laisser le sav le faire, c'est assez compliqué, en plus des risques d'abimer de manière définitive des composants de la machine lors de la réparation.


----------



## C@cTuS (16 Avril 2012)

SuBWaReZ a dit:


> @Silverrrr @pierric2
> Merci pour vos retours. Malheureusement mon macbook n'a pas été pris en charge. Le conseillé du Genius Bar m'a dit la même chose que la hotline d'Apple:* l'ordinateur a plus de 4 ans* donc pas pris en charge. Je suis très déçu car j'aurai été au courant de cette date buttoir je l'aurais emmené depuis longtemps, les premieres fissures n'étaient qu'esthétiques sur le bottom case donc pas trop genant, maintenant j'en ai une sur le top case qui va bientôt laisser un trou c'est plus embêtant. La facture pour changer le top case + bottom case s'élève a 168&#8364;, j'ai refusé. Je vais regarder les prix ailleurs et le faire moi même je pense...




Ce problème est pris en charge pendant 5 ans , et NON 4 ans , ça fait plusieurs fois que je le repete .  Le mec qui t' a dit cela à l' AppleStore n'y connait rien ..

Edit :   Va dans un Centre agréé , tu seras mieux reçu , et ton problème sera résolu rapidement ...


----------



## SuBWaReZ (16 Avril 2012)

@Emmanuel94
C'est sur que je préférerai laisser cette tache au SAV ce serai toujours plus simple. De plus j'ai un peur de la qualité des pièces achetées sur internet, et sur les sites de "confiances" comme iFixit c'est aussi cher que chez Apple.

@C@cTus
Merci de l'information concernant les 5ans de prise en charge cela me redonne espoir, aurais-tu un lien? J'ai bien cherché sur le site d'Apple et divers sites internet mais je ne trouve rien d'officiel concernant cette prise en charge hors garantie.
Je vais suivre ton conseil et aller dans un centre agrée (si tu en a un a me conseiller sur Paris je suis prenneur  je pense aller chez ICLG).


----------



## C@cTuS (17 Avril 2012)

Je te conseille Alis sur Paris , ou Mc Service en Region Parisienne (91) .


----------



## naas (18 Avril 2012)

Et si tu lis ce fil ?...


----------



## C@cTuS (20 Avril 2012)

naas a dit:


> Et si tu lis ce fil ?...



Nous pas comprendre ce que toi dire


----------



## naas (23 Avril 2012)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Nous pas comprendre ce que toi dire





SuBWaReZ a dit:


> @C@cTus
> Merci de l'information concernant les 5ans de prise en charge cela me redonne espoir, aurais-tu un lien? J'ai bien cherché sur le site d'Apple et divers sites internet mais je ne trouve rien d'officiel concernant cette prise en charge hors garantie.



Lui lire ce fil
Ça être marqué


----------



## C@cTuS (23 Avril 2012)

Comme il indique pas à qui il parle ... c était incompréhensible . bref ;  non je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de lien officiel sur le site d' Apple ( j' ai bien cherché   )  . En appellant un centre de service, tu auras confirmation . Je parle en connaissance de causes ( technicien certifié .. )


----------



## naas (23 Avril 2012)

Posté vite depuis iPhone désolé


----------



## christophe2312 (7 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
Mince fissure cote droite du top case sur mon macbook 2008( 04/2008 sur la facture, acheter d occasion en 2011)
Rendez vous au genuis Velizy le samedi 12, j espères qu il sera réparer !!!!, j ai des doute


----------



## naas (7 Mai 2012)

Des doutes sur le er de réparé ?


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Mai 2012)

naas a dit:


> Des doutes sur le er de réparé ?



Mais non sur la réparation


----------



## Lefenmac (7 Mai 2012)

naas a dit:


> Des doutes sur le er de réparé ?


 

Non sur la cote droite


----------



## C@cTuS (7 Mai 2012)

L' Apple Store a renvoyé une cliente chez nous soit disant qu'ils ne faisaient plus de réparations sur un macbook de 2008 .... on prend en charge et échangeons le support clavier ( top case sans souci ) .  L' Apple Store , ils font et disent ce qu'ils veulent ( surtout pas avaler ce qu'ils disent ... )


----------



## christophe2312 (12 Mai 2012)

Je vais essayer d éviter les fautes d orthographes

Changement du top case pris en charge par le "Genuis de Velisy"(ordi de 4ans)
Mauvaise nouvelle , batterie gonflée =95&#8364;


----------



## SuBWaReZ (18 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
Je confirme que le top case (avec clavier et trackpad) + contour de l'écran ont bien été pris en charge par Apple en passant par Alis Informatique à Paris. J'ai été chercher mon macbook late 2007 ce matin il est comme neuf. Je suis très satisfait 
Merci a tous pour votre aide et comme le souligne C@cTuS il faut se méfier de ce que raconte l'Apple Store...


----------



## guizmonium242 (24 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour !

J'ai un MacBook early 2008, top case + contour d'écran fissuré, et j'ai peur que le SAV me pose problème ...
Est ce que vous avez un revendeur agréé à me conseiller sur Montpellier, qui sera réglo quand à la prise en charge vu que l'ordi à moins de 5 ans ?


----------

